# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Σκεψεις εν ωρα κρισης...

## Arsi

Σκεφτηκα να ανοιξω ενα θεμα οπου καθε φορα οποιος θελει κ εχει αναγκη να γραφει σκεψεις ατοφιες εν ωρα ΄κρισης΄.Προσωπικα το κανω κ θελω να το κανω κ εδω.

Η πληγη τρεχει αιμα,η ψυχη ποναει κ αυτο αν και γνωριμο ειναι ανυποφορο.Η λογικη ξερει,το παραλογο θριαμβευει.Γιατι δε γιατρευεται?Γιατι παντα με ξεγελαει?Που ειναι επιτελους?Τι ειναι αυτο που με ποναει τοσο απο τοτε που με θυμαμαι?Ησυχια.Δεν ακουω απαντησεις.Ξερω μονο πως ποναω,νιωθω απροστατευτη κ ακουω αυτο το ιδιο κλαμα.Ομως η μερα της μορμοτας θελω να ληξει.Θελω να μαθω τι μου συμβαινει,θελω να μπω πολυ βαθια μεσα μου,μα μαλλον παιρνω λαθος δρομο.Χρονια παλευω κ αγωνιζομαι,μα αυτες οι στιγμες δεν τελειωνουν.Κατι μου μιλαει,μα δεν το ακουω.Δε θελω να το ακουσω.Δεν ξερω αν αντεχω να το ακουσω.Ο αγωνας μου ειναι τοσο μεγαλος που δεν ξερω αν μπορω να ζησω χωρις αυτον,χωρις να νιωθω τα αγκαθια στις πατουσες μου.Τον συνηθισα πια.Εγινε ενα με μενα.Ελευθερια.Αχχχ!αυτη η ελευθερια!Με εχω πνιξει κ αυτο που μιλαει αυτη τη στιγμη δεν ξερω τι ειναι!Νιωθω οτι αν με αφησω ελευθερη θα βγει ενα εκτρωμα τοσο δυνατο,τοσο οργισμενο,τοσο ανεξελεγκτο!Ειμαι λαθος,ειμαι τοσο διαφορετικη,ειμαι τοσο χαλια κ αυτο το βλεπω στους καθρεφτες γυρω μου.Προσπαθω να μπω σε καλουπια κ αυτο με τρελαινει ακομα περισσοτερο.Εχω 2 ρολους.Φυλακας της φυλακης μου και το αγριο θηριο μεσα.Πιο πολυ φοβαμαι το θηριο.Ειναι αυτο που μιλαει τωρα,αυτο που με κανει να νιωθω ετσι οταν πιεζει τοσο τα σιδερα της φυλακης που απειλειται η υπαρξη τους.Τοτε πεφτω στο βαθος του πηγαδιου που ονομαζω κριση,τρωω φρικες τρελες κ δυναμωνω τον φυλακα γιατι ξεγελαω τον εαυτο μου πως για ακομα μια φορα φταιει το θηριο.Δηλαδη εγω.

----------


## water

γεια σου Arsi δεν περναω κριση αυτην την στιγμη για να γραψω κατι και θα ειμαι λιγο εκτος θεματος αλλα μου αρεσαν φρασεις που διαβασα σε αυτο που εγραψες, απο καθε ασχημο πραγμα μπορουμε να βγαλουμε κατι ομορφο πιστευω και το προσπαθω!
απο μια κριση μπορουμε να βγαλουμε ενα κειμενο ενα ποιημα ενα τραγουδι μια μουσικη μια ζωγραφια εναν πινακα ενα γλυπτο μια ιδεα να κανουμε νεα σχεδια να νιωσουμε τι δεν παει καλα ειναι σαν να κανουμε μια βουτια στα βαθια

----------


## anwnimi

Άρση, πολύ δυνατό το κείμενό σου και μάλιστα ιδιαίτερα αγγιχτικό για ανθρώπους που βιώνουν μια τέτοια κατάσταση...
Με συγκλόνισες κι εμένα μια και εγώ τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά...

Κάνεις πολύ καλά που εκφράζεις έτσι το συναίσθημά σου. Και επίσης αυτό δείχνει πολύ μεγάλη συνειδητοποίηση σχετικά με το τι συμβαίνει μέσα στην ψυχή σου...


Ο πόνος μπορεί να γίνει δημιουργία...Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι μεγάλοι καλλιτέχνες ήταν πονεμένοι άνθρωποι...

Προχτές είδα μια επίσης συγκλονιστική ταινία για τη ζωή της Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ...Αναρρωτιόμουν, άραγε αυτοί οι μεγάλοι δημιουργοί τι θα προτιμούσαν...Μια ζωή τόσο πονεμένη με βαριά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα αλλά με εξασφαλισμένο αθάνατο όνομα και έργο ή μια απλή αλλά γαλήνια ζωή;

Μια μέση λύση θα ήταν η καλύτερη...Ίσως τότε δεν υπήρχαν τα ίδια μέσα, οι ίδιες επιλογές που έχουμε σήμερα εμείς για να παλέψουμε...

----------


## Arsi

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια,μου δινετε θαρρος να συνεχισω να το κανω δημοσια.Ως τωρα,πανω σε μια κριση σχεδον παντα γραφω κ τα σκιζω καπακι.Δεν εχει διαβασει κανεις τιποτα εκτος απο πολυ ελαχιστα πραγματα.Η μονη περιοδος που τα κρατησα,ηταν για καποια χρονια οπου ειχα συγκεντρωσει ενα κουτι κ τα πεταξα γυρω στα 19 θελοντας να αποχαιρετησω μια περιοδο.Δυστυχως ακομα κ στον ιδιο μου τον εαυτο μιλαω με γριφους...

----------


## Kassi

΄Δεν νομίζω ανώνυμη πως γεννιόμαστε και επιλέγουμε την κατάθλιψη για μια ένδοξη μεταθάνατον ζωή ή την χαρά για μελλοντική ανωνυμία.Θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε πως γεννιόμαστε και επιλέγουμε..Πως ζούμε και επιλέγουμε...Επιλέγουμε μέχρι έναν βαθμό.Ίσως τι ρούχα θα φορέσουμε αύριο.Απλά πράγματα.Η Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ αυτοκτόνησε από κατάθλιψη και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί τόσοι που αυτοκτόνησαν από κατάθλιψη δεν έγιναν γνωστοί;Επίσης κανείς δεν σου εξασφαλίζει ότι διαλέγοντας έναν α δρόμο θα έχεις εξασφαλισμένο αθάνατο όνομα και νομίζω επίσης πως αυτοί που περπάτησαν τον α δρόμο δεν το έκαναν με σκοπό να γίνουν γνωστοί αλλιώς θα ήταν υγιείς...Είναι σημαντικό όμως αυτό.Να κάνεις όπως είπες τον πόνο σου δημιουργία...Εννοείς το έργο \"Οι ώρες\" που αναφερόταν στη Βιρτζίνια Γούλφ;

----------


## Empneustns

μηπως ειναι ωρα να αρχισεις να εκτονωνεις σιγα σιγα το θηριο μεσα σου;δεν ξερεις πως;δοκιμασε στην αρχη μοναχη σου,μεσα στο αυτοκινητο να φωναξεις με ολη σου τη δυναμη.ας εισαι μονη,καντο και νοιωσε το συναισθημα,το πως ξελαφρωνεις απο την ενταση και το πως θα ερθει η ηρεμια αργοτερα.βεβαια στη δικη σου περιπτωση πιθανοτατα αλλα πραγματα ειναι που σε κανουν να νοιωθεις ετσι,ισως καταπιεστικοι γονεις,ισως σε μαθαν να υπολογιζεις την γνωμη των αλλων χωρις να σκεφτεσαι τα δικα σου θελω.μπορεις να μας πει περισσοτερα;

----------


## Empneustns

Υπαρχουν στιγμες που νοιωθεις ηρεμη;πχ μετα απο παρακολουθηση μιας καλης ταινιας;και αν υπαρχουν,τι ειναι αυτο που πυροδοτει τα νευρα σου,μια σκεψη;οδηγιες του τι να κανεις και πως να το κανεις απο καποιο ατομο;πχ μικρος θυμαμαι δεν ηθελα να ενοχλω τους γυρω να μην κανω κινησεις που μπορει να δωσουν μια ασχημη εικονα για μενα.ολα αυτα υποσυνειδητα.αντιθετα εβλεπα αλλα παιδακια με θρασσος να κανουν οτι τους αρεσει.με τον καιρο καταλαβα πως ολα αυτα ξεκινουσαν απο τη διδασκαλια των γονιων να ειμαι ησυχος και να μην ενοχλω.ειχε γινει δηλαδη υποσυνειδητη σκεψη.ο τροπος σκεψης τριτων ειχε υιοθετηθει απο μενα υποσυνειδητα χωρις την αδεια μου και αρα δεν με καλυπτε.Οταν αρχισα να διαβαζω ομως τον εαυτο μου καταλαβα οτι αυτο επρεπε να αλλαξει,εγινε σιγα σιγα,οταν ηθελα να κανω κατι και υποσεινηδητα ελεγε ο εαυτος μου οχι,το επεξεργαζομουν,γιατι λεει οχι;αν καταλαβαινα οτι το ελεγε γιατι ετσι μου \"μαθαν\" το εκανα,στην αρχη με δυσκολια και με την αισθηση οτι κανω κατι κακο.Υποψιν πως αλλα παιδακια καναν πολυ χειροτερα με θρασσος γιατι ετσι ειχαν μαθει απο το δικο τους περιβαλλον.και δεν τους ενοιαζε καν.αναρωτιεμαι μηπως κατι τετοιο εχει γινει και σε σενα,τα \"πρεπει\" που σου λενε τι να κανεις και με ποιο τροπο,\"πρεπει\" που δεν ειναι δικα σου,και τα \"θελω\" σου που ειναι ακριβως αντιθετα με τα \"πρεπει\" σου.Αν ισχυουν αυτα που λεω πες μου να συνεχισω αλλιως να συνεχισω διαφορετικα ...

----------


## Arsi

Εμπνευστη ειμαι ηρεμη γενικα τωρα.Το προβλημα δεν ειναι τα νευρα μου η οχι,αλλα το πηγαδι στο οποιο μπαινω καποιες στιγμες κ νιωθω χαλια,πονο,απογνωση αλλα ειναι στιγμες που ερχονται πυροδοτουμενες πιο πολυ απο οικογενειακες καταστασεις.Επισης τα πιεσμενα συναισθηματα που κρυβονται,εμπειριες που δεν ερμηνευτηκαν η ερμηνευτηκαν λαθος.Κ οταν με πιανει \'αυτο\' βγαινει μια πλευρα του εαυτου μου πολυ κατακρεουργημενη,που θελει να τσιριξει,που νιωθει οπως ενιωθε τοτε ισως.Ειναι στιγμες που θολωνει το μυαλο κ δε βλεπει καθαρα.Γινοταν πολλα σπιτι μου,μεσα σ\'αυτα ηταν κ να μαθω να ειμαι οπως θελαν γιατι μετα η τιμωρια ηταν...ας μην το συζηταμε.Αλλα ημουν πολυ αντιδραστικη,δε συμμορφωνομουν με τιποτα...Δε μπορουσα να το μαθω.Φαινεται το εμαθα μετα απο πολλα χρονια κανοντας το πολυ κρυφα κ εσωτερικα κ ας δειχνω επιφανειακα οτι κανω παντα αυτο που θελω.Ειμαι υπουλα,εσωτερικα φυλακισμενη απ\'τις υιοθετημενες ιδεες των γονιων μου που υπαρχουν ουσιαστικα κ κρυμμενες πισω απ\'τη δικη μου αντιδραση σε ολο αυτο.Καλυμμενες καλα για να μη μπορω να τις εντοπισω ευκολα κ με τις πραξεις να θελουν να ξεγελασουν οτι τελικα τις υπακουω.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Kassi_
> ΄Δεν νομίζω ανώνυμη πως γεννιόμαστε και επιλέγουμε την κατάθλιψη για μια ένδοξη μεταθάνατον ζωή ή την χαρά για μελλοντική ανωνυμία.Θέλουμε να πιστεύουμε πως γεννιόμαστε και επιλέγουμε..Πως ζούμε και επιλέγουμε...Επιλέγουμε μέχρι έναν βαθμό.Ίσως τι ρούχα θα φορέσουμε αύριο.Απλά πράγματα.Η Βιρτζίνια Γουλφ αυτοκτόνησε από κατάθλιψη και αναρωτιέμαι γιατί τόσοι που αυτοκτόνησαν από κατάθλιψη δεν έγιναν γνωστοί;Επίσης κανείς δεν σου εξασφαλίζει ότι διαλέγοντας έναν α δρόμο θα έχεις εξασφαλισμένο αθάνατο όνομα και νομίζω επίσης πως αυτοί που περπάτησαν τον α δρόμο δεν το έκαναν με σκοπό να γίνουν γνωστοί αλλιώς θα ήταν υγιείς...Είναι σημαντικό όμως αυτό.Να κάνεις όπως είπες τον πόνο σου δημιουργία...Εννοείς το έργο \"Οι ώρες\" που αναφερόταν στη Βιρτζίνια Γούλφ;


Όχι Κάσι μου με παρεξήγησες...

Όχι δεν πιστεύω ότι γεννιόμαστε και επιλέγουμε την κατάθλιψη για μια ένδοξη μεταθάνατον ζωή ή την χαρά για μελλοντική ανωνυμία.

Αυτα τα έγραψα διαβάζοντας το τόσο όμορφο κείμενο της Άρση και έχοντας κατά νου ότι ο πόνος πολλές φορές κάποιους ανθρώπους (όχι βέβαια όλους) τους ωθεί στο να εκφραστούν με άλλους τρόπους και εκεί δημιουργείται τέχνη. Πάρα μα πάρα πολλοί καλλιτέχνες υπέφεραν από βαριά θλίψη ή και ακόμα βαριά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα.

\"Επιλέγουμε μέχρι έναν βαθμό.Ίσως τι ρούχα θα φορέσουμε αύριο.Απλά πράγματα.\"
Μμμ, πιστεύω ότι μάλλον μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε πολύ περισσότερα αλλά το γιατί πολλοί δεν το κάνουμε είναι ένα άλλο μεγάλο θέμα.

\"Επίσης κανείς δεν σου εξασφαλίζει ότι διαλέγοντας έναν α δρόμο θα έχεις εξασφαλισμένο αθάνατο όνομα και νομίζω επίσης πως αυτοί που περπάτησαν τον α δρόμο δεν το έκαναν με σκοπό να γίνουν γνωστοί αλλιώς θα ήταν υγιείς...\"

Συμφωνώ...Απλά δεν ξέρω εκείνη την ώρα η φαντασία μου κάλπαζε...Ξέρεις κάποιοι καλλιτέχνες είναι και περίεργα όντα...Ίσως κάποιοι αν πχ υπήρχε η δυνατόητα μετά θάνατον να ερωτηθούν τι θα προτιμούσαν θα το σκεφτόντουσαν και δε θα προτιμούσαν μια ζωή κοινού θνητού ακόμα και απαλλαγμένη από βαριά ψυχολογικά προβλήματα!
Να σου πω κάτι; Θα συμφωνούσα μαζί τους αν η επιλογή τους παρέμενε να διαλέξουν τη δύσκολη ζωή με το αθάνατο όνομα μόνο εφόσον δεν εγκατέλειπαν τα όπλα και κάναν το παν στην πάλη τους για τη ζωή...Ξεπερνώντας τα προβλήματά τους θα ήταν ακόμα πιο σοφοί από έναν οποιοδήποτε άνθρωπο χωρίς προβληματισμούς, με μια \"εύκολη\" ζωή και ίσως να μπορούσαν να βοηθήσουν και άλλους ανθρώπους μέσα ή όχι από το μετέπειτα έργο τους...

Ναι τις \"ώρες\" εννοούσα...

----------


## Empneustns

εχεις την δυνατοτητα να μεινεις μακρια απο τους γονεις σου;οταν εμενες μακρια τους μπορουσες να ελεγξεις καλυτερα τον εαυτο σου;η παρουσια τους και μονο σε εξοργιζει;πιστευεις πως μπορεις να θωρακισεις τον εαυτο σου να ξεκινησει να μη δινει τοσο μεγαλη σημασια,να τον αποσταστιοποιησεις κατα καποιο τροπο;

----------


## Arsi

Mενω μακρια απο τους γονεις μου εμπνευστη.Αυτες τις μερες μενω μαζι τους.Ισως γι\'αυτο κ \'ανακατευτηκα\' τοσο.Η επαφη μαζι τους μου κανει κακο κ με πισωγυριζει.

----------


## katerinoula_linaplepi

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Κατι μου μιλαει,μα δεν το ακουω.Δε θελω να το ακουσω.Δεν ξερω αν αντεχω να το ακουσω.
> 
> Εχω 2 ρολους.Φυλακας της φυλακης μου και το αγριο θηριο μεσα.Πιο πολυ φοβαμαι το θηριο.Ειναι αυτο που μιλαει τωρα,αυτο που με κανει να νιωθω ετσι οταν πιεζει τοσο τα σιδερα της φυλακης που απειλειται η υπαρξη τους.Τοτε πεφτω στο βαθος του πηγαδιου που ονομαζω κριση,τρωω φρικες τρελες κ δυναμωνω τον φυλακα γιατι ξεγελαω τον εαυτο μου πως για ακομα μια φορα φταιει το θηριο.Δηλαδη εγω.


AYTA ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ,Η ΟΥΣΙΑ!ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΑ?ΟΤΑΝ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΗΡΙΟ ΝΑ ΠΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΕΙ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΕΞΩ.ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ,ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΑΕΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ.

----------


## Empneustns

γνωμη μου ειναι αν κατι σε πισωγυρναει να εισαι οσο πιο μακρια γινεται.υπαρχουν δυο τροποι να δουμε τα πραγματα χωρις να ξερω ποιος ειναι πιο σωστος,μαλλον αναλογα με την περισταση.δεν αντεχω στο κρυο και μενω στο κρυο για να το συνηθισω η μενω σε ζεστα μερη για να μη κρυωνω.και στις δυο περιπτωσεις θα επιβιωσω εκτος αν με το κρυο παθαινω πνευμονια οποτε επιβαλεται ο δευτερος τροπος.αν ο τροπος ζωης των γονιων σου σου κανει κακο,απομακρυνσου,κρατα τυπικες σχεσεις ,αυτο που λεμε μακρια και αγαπημενοι.παρολα αυτα κανε μια ερευνα στον εαυτο σου,οταν ερχεται η οργη και ξεχειλιζει μεσα σου,ηρεμησε για ενα λεπτο και προσπαθησε να καταλαβεις τι ειναι αυτο που σε οργιζει,την αφορμη θα την ξερεις αλλα τα πραγματικα αιτια πρεπει να τα ψαξεις πιο βαθια,και μπορεις να το κανεις μονο εσυ και κανενας αλλος.οπως καταλαβες το δυσκολο μερος θα το κανεις εσυ,αλλα τοσοι αλλοι το εχουν κανει και τα εχουν καταφερει.προσπαθησε να εχεις τον ελεγχο και να αναζητας συνεχεια και να ρωτας τον εαυτο σου,τωρα γιατι αντιδρω ετσι;απο που προερχεται αυτο;απο το υποσυνειδητο μου;τι μπορω να κανω για να το αλλαξω;θελει σκεψη και χρονο να αλλαξεις τον τροπο που σκεφτεται το υποσυνειδητο.γινεται ομως,μπορεις να το κανεις,αρκει να το πιστεψεις πως μπορεις.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Empneustns_
> προσπαθησε να εχεις τον ελεγχο και να αναζητας συνεχεια και να ρωτας τον εαυτο σου,τωρα γιατι αντιδρω ετσι;απο που προερχεται αυτο;απο το υποσυνειδητο μου;τι μπορω να κανω για να το αλλαξω;θελει σκεψη και χρονο να αλλαξεις τον τροπο που σκεφτεται το υποσυνειδητο.γινεται ομως,μπορεις να το κανεις,αρκει να το πιστεψεις πως μπορεις.


Ευχαριστω πολυ.Πολυ χρησιμες οι συμβουλες σου Εμπνευστη,με επηρεασαν.Ειναι δυσκολη η ανακαλυψη του εαυτου μας.Περιεχει πολυ αγωνα.Το θεμα παντως θα το χρησιμοποιω καθε φορα που θα νιωθω χαλια...Ευτυχως ειμαι καλα τωρα!

----------


## Arsi

Εκλαιγες ουρλιαζοντας για μια αληθεια που σου\'τρωγε τα σωθικα κ εγω σου φωναζα πως η αληθεια ειναι ψεμα.Και τοτε εσυ τρελαινοσουν και ηθελες να με σκοτωσεις.Ελεγες πως δεν ηξερα τι ελεγα κ οτι ημουν τιποτενια,ηθελες ν\'αφανιστω.
Οταν ομως η αληθεια του ψεματος ηρθε μπροστα σου τοτε ηταν αργα να μου ζητησεις συγνωμη,δεν υπηρχα,με ειχες αφανισει.
Αυτη τη νυχτα ολα ειναι βαρια.Θελω να γυρισω πισω το χρονο.Ψαχνω για ανθρωπινες ανεξερευνητες δυναμεις να κανω το θαυμα,μα δεν τα καταφερνω.Ο χρονος δε γυριζει πισω,μονο τρεχει μπροστα,ασταματητα,χωρις να κοιταει πισω,ασπλαχνος,ζηταει μονο πληρωμη.Ειναι αναισθητος,ψυχρος εκτελεστης κ οι στιγμες που προσφερει ειναι πραγματικα πολυτιμες.Αν δεν τις εκτιμησεις,τις πληρωνεις.Θειο δωρο ο χρονος φορτωμενος με γεγονοτα,με μια ροη σταθερη στους αιωνες κ καθε στιγμη μια καινουρια ευκαιρια η τιμωρια.
Τωρα ειναι αργα σκεφτομαι κι αυτος δε μ\'ακουει καν,μονο με παιρνει μαζι του σε νεα γεγονοτα.
Δεν ξερω τι λες για ολα αυτα μα εγω νιωθω δυστυχισμενη κ δε μπορω να προσαρμοστω στη λογικη του.
Τωρα το κλαμα σου κ τα αδικα ουρλιαχτα σου ερχονται απεναντι απ\'το χρονο και σου ζητανε πληρωμη.Το μυαλο μικρο,λαθος,οπως κ να το πεις δεν εχει σημασια.Καμια σημασια.Σ\'αυτη την ιστορια του χρονου υπαρχει πληρης ισοτητα.
Τρομαχτικο,σκληρο,θηριο που σ\'αναγκαζει να ωριμασεις.Λιωνει σαν τη φωτια τις δικαιολογιες και σ\'αφηνει γυμνο με τα γεγονοτα κ τις συνεπειες.Σ\'απελευθερωνει απ\'τις σκεψεις,σε ισοπεδωνει κ σου δειχνει την αληθεια.Την αληθεια του ψεματος σου.

----------


## Arsi

Αγωνια.Ολα υπαρχουν μεσα μου,το ξερω,το νιωθω.Κ ομως μια εντολη μου λεει ΟΧΙ.Κ την πιστευω!Ποσο χαζη μπορει να ειμαι!Υπαρχουν τα παντα,σφινωμενα,με πολυ δυναμη απωθημενα.Κ ολα αυτα,τοση απωθημενη ενεργεια,τοσο φως,κρυμμενο στο σκοταδι μονο κ μονο για να εκτελεστει η γ..... η εντολη!!!Τοσος κοπος μην τυχον κ δεν υπακουσω στην εντολη!!Που βρισκεται κ με ποιο τροπο με δενει μαζι της?Σε ποιο σημειο πολεμαει το μυαλο μου,το \'χαζευει\' κ την υπακουει!!Μηπως φοβαμαι την αληθεια?Μηπως προτιμαω να πιστευω οτι υπαρχει ενα φως κρυμμενο στο σκοταδι που δε μπορει να βγει,απ\'το να παραδεχτω πως ειμαι αυτο ακριβως που ειμαι κ οχι κατι αλλο που καταβαθος πιστευω πως ειμαι?Μα δε νιωθω ελευθερη!Νιωθω σφιγμενη μην τυχον κ βγει κατι αλλο απο μεσα μου.Κ τι εγινε δλδ αν βγει?Τι ειναι το τοσο τρομερο?Τι ειναι αυτο που μας εμποδιζει να ειμαστε εντελως ο εαυτος μας?Τι μας φιμωνει κ χρησιμοποιουμε λιγοτερες δυνατοτητες απ\'αυτες που εχουμε?Τα πολλα \'πρεπει\' απο τη στιγμη που γεννιομαστε?Τα τεχνητα ορια που μας βαζουν,τα υιοθετουμε κ αγνοουμε τα πραγματικα μας?Οτι κ αν ειναι την αληθεια την αισθανομαστε,εχει δυναμη,το θεμα ειναι αν θελουμε να τη δουμε η αν προτιμαμε να ζουμε οπως συνηθισαμε.

----------


## Arsi

Μια φορά ήταν ένα κοριτσάκι.Πολύ μικρό αλλά μπορουσε να δει,καταλάβαινε.
Αυτές τις ώρες έμπαιναν κουρτίνες στα μάτια της κ δεν έβλεπε.
Οι κουρτίνες συνήθισαν κ κόλησαν πάνω της.Το κοριτσάκι μεγάλωσε έγινε γυναίκα.Αγωνιζόταν να τις βγάλει μα αυτές έκει...το\'χαν πάρει μανιάτικο...οχι,οχι,οχι.τελε ία κ παύλα.
Μια μέρα εκανε κακοκαιρία.Κεραυνοί,αστραπ ες,χαλάζι.Είχε μπουκώσει απ΄τα σύννεφα η ψυχή κ είπε να ξεσπάσει.Δυνατος ανεμοστρόβυλλος κούνησε τις κουρτίνες.
Οι κουρτίνες φοβήθηκαν.Είχαν δώσει όρκο να προστατεύουν το μικρό κοριτσάκι για πάντα.
κουρτίνες:Ότι κ αν κάνουμε ένα με το σώμα δε θα γίνουμε ποτέ,μερικοί ανεμοστρόβυλλοι ακόμα και...τέλος!τέλος??????τι τέλος?????Μη λέτε τέλος!!!!!!Δε μπορεί να υπάρξει τέλος!!!!!Αν δει το κοριτσάκι,δε θα ζήσει!!!!!
ψυχή:πάρτε το χαμπάρι το κοριτσάκι έγινε γυναίκα.Μπορεί να ζήσει κ ας πονέσει!Αφήστε το να δει.Αφήστε το επιτέλους να δει τον εαυτό του γυμνό στους καθρέφτες!!!!!!!!!!

Καθρέφτες???????????????
Μα εκείνη τη μέρα είχε παντού καθρέφτες!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Arsi

Μπαίνω σε ένα τουνελ που φαίνεται λαβύρινθος.Κ εκεί που νομίζω πως βρήκα την έξοδο,να σου πάλι ένα δρομάκι...κ η ιστορία ξαναρχίζει.....
Πόσο θα κρατήσει αυτή η διαδρομή?Που οδηγεί?
Ερωτήσεις που έρχονται σα σφήνες στο μυαλό μου όταν με κουράζει αυτή η εξερεύνηση.
Στενά,δύσβατα,αραχνιασμένα δρομάκια,σκοτεινά,μυστήρια ...κρύβουν διαρκώς το απρόσμενο που προκαλεί φόβο.Φόβο για την επόμενη συνάντηση.

Κάθε διαδρομή κ ένα κομμάτι παζλ.Μα ο πίνακας φαντάζει ατελείωτος.
Κ ο γρίφος που κρύβει τόσο απλός όσο πολύπλοκη είναι η διαδρομή.
Μοιάζει να γίνεται μονόχρωμος.
Μα με μια απόχρωση ξεχωριστή,την απόχρωση της ψυχής μου.
Κομμάτι,κομμάτι συλλέγω τα κομματάκια του παζλ για να δω την ψυχή μου.

Μα ο πίνακας φαίνεται ατελείωτος...όσος είναι κ ο πόθος να με δω.

Θα συνεχίσω λοιπόν τη συλλογή μου στα δύσβατα μονοπάτια της ψυχής μου ελπίζοντας πως μια μέρα θα έχω ένα μεγάλο μέρος του πίνακα μπροστά στα μάτια μου κ τότε θα μπορώ ν\'ανοίξω κι άλλους δρόμους,πιο άνετους,πιο φωτεινούς,πιο χαρούμενους κ θα μπορέσω να φτιάξω καινούρια κομματάκια για να ζωγραφίσω πάνω στον πίνακα κ εγώ.

Κ τότε θέλω να τον συμπληρώσω με πολύ όμορφες εικόνες.

Με γέλιο,ήλιο,λουλούδια,τραγο δια,πουλιά,δέντρα,ηλιοβασι λέματα,αστέρια,χαρά κ αγάπη.....
.....κ όλα τα όμορφα της ζωής.... που μου λείψαν σ\'αυτόν τον μονόδρομο του λαβύρινθου.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Σκεφτηκα να ανοιξω ενα θεμα οπου καθε φορα οποιος θελει κ εχει αναγκη να γραφει σκεψεις ατοφιες εν ωρα ΄κρισης΄.Προσωπικα το κανω κ θελω να το κανω κ εδω.
> 
> Η πληγη τρεχει αιμα,η ψυχη ποναει κ αυτο αν και γνωριμο ειναι ανυποφορο.Η λογικη ξερει,το παραλογο θριαμβευει.Γιατι δε γιατρευεται?Γιατι παντα με ξεγελαει?Που ειναι επιτελους?Τι ειναι αυτο που με ποναει τοσο απο τοτε που με θυμαμαι?Ησυχια.Δεν ακουω απαντησεις.Ξερω μονο πως ποναω,νιωθω απροστατευτη κ ακουω αυτο το ιδιο κλαμα.Ομως η μερα της μορμοτας θελω να ληξει.Θελω να μαθω τι μου συμβαινει,θελω να μπω πολυ βαθια μεσα μου,μα μαλλον παιρνω λαθος δρομο.Χρονια παλευω κ αγωνιζομαι,μα αυτες οι στιγμες δεν τελειωνουν.Κατι μου μιλαει,μα δεν το ακουω.Δε θελω να το ακουσω.Δεν ξερω αν αντεχω να το ακουσω.Ο αγωνας μου ειναι τοσο μεγαλος που δεν ξερω αν μπορω να ζησω χωρις αυτον,χωρις να νιωθω τα αγκαθια στις πατουσες μου.Τον συνηθισα πια.Εγινε ενα με μενα.Ελευθερια.Αχχχ!αυτη η ελευθερια!Με εχω πνιξει κ αυτο που μιλαει αυτη τη στιγμη δεν ξερω τι ειναι!Νιωθω οτι αν με αφησω ελευθερη θα βγει ενα εκτρωμα τοσο δυνατο,τοσο οργισμενο,τοσο ανεξελεγκτο!Ειμαι λαθος,ειμαι τοσο διαφορετικη,ειμαι τοσο χαλια κ αυτο το βλεπω στους καθρεφτες γυρω μου.Προσπαθω να μπω σε καλουπια κ αυτο με τρελαινει ακομα περισσοτερο.Εχω 2 ρολους.Φυλακας της φυλακης μου και το αγριο θηριο μεσα.Πιο πολυ φοβαμαι το θηριο.Ειναι αυτο που μιλαει τωρα,αυτο που με κανει να νιωθω ετσι οταν πιεζει τοσο τα σιδερα της φυλακης που απειλειται η υπαρξη τους.Τοτε πεφτω στο βαθος του πηγαδιου που ονομαζω κριση,τρωω φρικες τρελες κ δυναμωνω τον φυλακα γιατι ξεγελαω τον εαυτο μου πως για ακομα μια φορα φταιει το θηριο.Δηλαδη εγω.


Αγάπη μου καλή....
Μιλάς για το θηρίο που βρυχάται μέσα σου....
Σε διχάζει.
Σε τρομάζει να το αφήσεις ελεύθερο.
Θα περάσει την ελευθερία για ανταρσία.
Σε τρομάζει που το έχεις μέσα σου...
Ένα δεύτερο εγώ...
Θα το δεις, κατάματα, όταν θα έρθει η ώρα... μη βιάζεσαι...
Μην πιέζεις.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Αγωνια.Ολα υπαρχουν μεσα μου,το ξερω,το νιωθω.Κ ομως μια εντολη μου λεει ΟΧΙ.Κ την πιστευω!Ποσο χαζη μπορει να ειμαι!Υπαρχουν τα παντα,σφινωμενα,με πολυ δυναμη απωθημενα.Κ ολα αυτα,τοση απωθημενη ενεργεια,τοσο φως,κρυμμενο στο σκοταδι μονο κ μονο για να εκτελεστει η γ..... η εντολη!!!Τοσος κοπος μην τυχον κ δεν υπακουσω στην εντολη!!Που βρισκεται κ με ποιο τροπο με δενει μαζι της?Σε ποιο σημειο πολεμαει το μυαλο μου,το \'χαζευει\' κ την υπακουει!!Μηπως φοβαμαι την αληθεια?Μηπως προτιμαω να πιστευω οτι υπαρχει ενα φως κρυμμενο στο σκοταδι που δε μπορει να βγει,απ\'το να παραδεχτω πως ειμαι αυτο ακριβως που ειμαι κ οχι κατι αλλο που καταβαθος πιστευω πως ειμαι?Μα δε νιωθω ελευθερη!Νιωθω σφιγμενη μην τυχον κ βγει κατι αλλο απο μεσα μου.Κ τι εγινε δλδ αν βγει?Τι ειναι το τοσο τρομερο?Τι ειναι αυτο που μας εμποδιζει να ειμαστε εντελως ο εαυτος μας?Τι μας φιμωνει κ χρησιμοποιουμε λιγοτερες δυνατοτητες απ\'αυτες που εχουμε?Τα πολλα \'πρεπει\' απο τη στιγμη που γεννιομαστε?Τα τεχνητα ορια που μας βαζουν,τα υιοθετουμε κ αγνοουμε τα πραγματικα μας?Οτι κ αν ειναι την αληθεια την αισθανομαστε,εχει δυναμη,το θεμα ειναι αν θελουμε να τη δουμε η αν προτιμαμε να ζουμε οπως συνηθισαμε.


Αχ αυτή η εντολή.
Η εντολή που έρχεται απο τα παλιά...
Ίσως κι απο τότε που ήσουν μέσα στης μάνας την κοιλιά.
Αυτή η εντολή που χωρίς να ερωτηθείς, έχει το αίμα σου χαράξει.
Πως να την τραβήξεις πάνω απο το πετσί σου?
Πως αφού τόσο χρόνο της χάρισες απο τη ζωή σου?
Πως, αφού έμαθες να την χρησιμοποιείς για να επιβιώνεις?
Πως να ΖΗΣΕΙΣ, αν φοβάσαι την επιβίωση?

----------


## weird

ένα έκρτωμα΄τόσο οργισμένο και δυνατό,
το τέρας του θυμού και της οργής μου..
Πού να το αποθέσω?
Ποιό μέρος να βυθίσω στης οργής μου την ορμη?
Σε ποιον άνθρωπο πάνω να την απλώσω?
Δώσε μου ένα μέρος,
γιατί μέσα μου δεν υπάρχει μέρος...
που να αντέχει άλλο τούτο το φοτρίο.

----------


## Παστελι

χθες ειχα μια βαρβατη κριση πανικου αλλα νανε καλα το χαναχ

----------


## Arsi

Σ\'ευχαριστώ weird :Smile: 
Είναι ώρες που νιώθω την πίεση του..κ τότε η δύναμη που βάζω να το κρατήσω με φέρνει σ\'αυτό εδώ το σημείο.
Όλα τα καταπιεσμένα συναισθήματα,που απ\'το χρόνο της ύπαρξής τους,πήραν μορφή κ έγιναν θηρίο.....

Ευτυχώς κάτι αρχίζω κ κάνω.....το κρυφοκοιτάω επιφυλακτικά φιλικά,αφήνω σιγά σιγά να βγάλει έστω το χέρι του έξω,να το δω από κοντά,να προσπαθήσω να δω τι έχει να μου πει...

Πάλι φοβάμαι,πάλι πίσω,πάλι μπροστά.....με δυσκολία προσπαθώ να το προσεγγίσω.

Σ\'ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Arsi

weird,βάλσαμο τα λόγια σου.

Με έκανες κ δάκρυσα............

Όλα αυτά που γράφεις είναι σαν τραγούδια της ψυχής μου.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> ένα έκρτωμα΄τόσο οργισμένο και δυνατό,
> το τέρας του θυμού και της οργής μου..
> Πού να το αποθέσω?
> Ποιό μέρος να βυθίσω στης οργής μου την ορμη?
> Σε ποιον άνθρωπο πάνω να την απλώσω?
> Δώσε μου ένα μέρος,
> γιατί μέσα μου δεν υπάρχει μέρος...
> που να αντέχει άλλο τούτο το φοτρίο.


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Αχ αυτή η εντολή.
> Η εντολή που έρχεται απο τα παλιά...
> Ίσως κι απο τότε που ήσουν μέσα στης μάνας την κοιλιά.
> Αυτή η εντολή που χωρίς να ερωτηθείς, έχει το αίμα σου χαράξει.
> Πως να την τραβήξεις πάνω απο το πετσί σου?
> Πως αφού τόσο χρόνο της χάρισες απο τη ζωή σου?
> Πως, αφού έμαθες να την χρησιμοποιείς για να επιβιώνεις?
> Πως να ΖΗΣΕΙΣ, αν φοβάσαι την επιβίωση?


Κ εδώ...έρχεται το δάκρυ.......

----------


## weird

Χαίρομαι που σε άγγιξα... έτσι με άγγιξες κι εσύ με την κατάθεσή των σκέψεών σου και του μέσα σου.
Εχω να σου πώ κι άλλα...
Να δεις,
δεν είσαι μόνη 
και δεν είσαι η μόνη.
Κλείσε τα μάτια κι ονειρέψου,
ένα απέραντο φως και το νιώσιμο μιας ολότητας, ακεραιότητας εσωτερικής που δεν έχεις ξαναζήσει!
Θα βρεθείς εκεί :Smile: )
Γιατί φαίνεται οτι δουλεύεις με τον εαυτό σου.
Αλήθεια, είσαι σε ψυχοθεραπέια?
Σε καληνυχτώ για τώρα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> χθες ειχα μια βαρβατη κριση πανικου αλλα νανε καλα το χαναχ


Γιατί χτες?
Γιατί σε έπιασε?
Εχεις βρει?

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Χαίρομαι που σε άγγιξα... έτσι με άγγιξες κι εσύ με την κατάθεσή των σκέψεών σου και του μέσα σου.
> Εχω να σου πώ κι άλλα...
> Να δεις,
> δεν είσαι μόνη 
> και δεν είσαι η μόνη.
> Κλείσε τα μάτια κι ονειρέψου,
> ένα απέραντο φως και το νιώσιμο μιας ολότητας, ακεραιότητας εσωτερικής που δεν έχεις ξαναζήσει!
> Θα βρεθείς εκεί)
> ...


Σ\'ευχαριστώ!
Με κάνεις κ νιώθω πολύ όμορφα :Smile: 

Θα στο ξαναπώ,γράφεις πολύ ωραία!
Ισως γιατί βγαίνουν από μέσα σου. :Smile: 

Είμαι σε ψυχοθεραπεία εδώ κ 2 μήνες περίπου.
Χαίρομαι αν φαίνεται να δουλεύω με τον εαυτό μου,το έκανα κ προ ψυχοθεραπείας αλλά δεν ήξερα αν τελικά καταλήγω κάπου(τα δρομάκια του λαβύρινθου..).
Γενικά μ\'αρέσει να ασχολούμαι με το μέσα μου.

----------


## kyknos25

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Μπαίνω σε ένα τουνελ που φαίνεται λαβύρινθος.Κ εκεί που νομίζω πως βρήκα την έξοδο,να σου πάλι ένα δρομάκι...κ η ιστορία ξαναρχίζει.....
> Πόσο θα κρατήσει αυτή η διαδρομή?Που οδηγεί?
> Ερωτήσεις που έρχονται σα σφήνες στο μυαλό μου όταν με κουράζει αυτή η εξερεύνηση.
> Στενά,δύσβατα,αραχνιασμένα δρομάκια,σκοτεινά,μυστήρια ...κρύβουν διαρκώς το απρόσμενο που προκαλεί φόβο.Φόβο για την επόμενη συνάντηση.
> 
> Κάθε διαδρομή κ ένα κομμάτι παζλ.Μα ο πίνακας φαντάζει ατελείωτος.
> Κ ο γρίφος που κρύβει τόσο απλός όσο πολύπλοκη είναι η διαδρομή.
> Μοιάζει να γίνεται μονόχρωμος.
> ...


τα λες τοσο ομορφα :Smile: 
η ζωη θελει αγωνα κ πρεπει να τον κανουμε :Wink:

----------


## Arsi

Σ\'ευχαριστώ Κύκνε :Smile: 
Αγώνα,αγώνα...να βρούμε τον εαυτό μας κ να ζήσουμε μια πιο όμορφη ζωή!

Καλή μας δύναμη :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Χαίρομαι αν φαίνεται να δουλεύω με τον εαυτό μου,το έκανα κ προ ψυχοθεραπείας αλλά δεν ήξερα αν τελικά καταλήγω κάπου(τα δρομάκια του λαβύρινθου..).
> Γενικά μ\'αρέσει να ασχολούμαι με το μέσα μου.


Πολύ σωστό αυτό που λες.
Κι εγώ ασχολιόμουν πολύ με τον εσωτερικό μου λαβύρινθο πριν την ψυχοθεραπεία, αλλά δεν κατέληγα κάπου... ή κι αν κατέληγα, μετά, χανόμουν χειρότερα... χρειάζεται ο βοηθός....
Θα δεις, όλα θα πάνε καλά!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Μια φορά ήταν ένα κοριτσάκι.Πολύ μικρό αλλά μπορουσε να δει,καταλάβαινε.
> Αυτές τις ώρες έμπαιναν κουρτίνες στα μάτια της κ δεν έβλεπε.
> Οι κουρτίνες συνήθισαν κ κόλησαν πάνω της.Το κοριτσάκι μεγάλωσε έγινε γυναίκα.Αγωνιζόταν να τις βγάλει μα αυτές έκει...το\'χαν πάρει μανιάτικο...οχι,οχι,οχι.τελε ία κ παύλα.
> Μια μέρα εκανε κακοκαιρία.Κεραυνοί,αστραπ ες,χαλάζι.Είχε μπουκώσει απ΄τα σύννεφα η ψυχή κ είπε να ξεσπάσει.Δυνατος ανεμοστρόβυλλος κούνησε τις κουρτίνες.
> Οι κουρτίνες φοβήθηκαν.Είχαν δώσει όρκο να προστατεύουν το μικρό κοριτσάκι για πάντα.
> κουρτίνες:Ότι κ αν κάνουμε ένα με το σώμα δε θα γίνουμε ποτέ,μερικοί ανεμοστρόβυλλοι ακόμα και...τέλος!τέλος??????τι τέλος?????Μη λέτε τέλος!!!!!!Δε μπορεί να υπάρξει τέλος!!!!!Αν δει το κοριτσάκι,δε θα ζήσει!!!!!
> ψυχή:πάρτε το χαμπάρι το κοριτσάκι έγινε γυναίκα.Μπορεί να ζήσει κ ας πονέσει!Αφήστε το να δει.Αφήστε το επιτέλους να δει τον εαυτό του γυμνό στους καθρέφτες!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Η γυναίκα ακροβατεί μέσα μου, επικίνδυνα...
Κάποτε, σταδιακά, για το καλό μου, με έπεισα.
Στην ψεύτικη αλήθεια... ήταν ο μόνος δρόμος, ο μόνος τρόπος.

Έπιασα έναν άνθρωπο απο το χέρι - ήταν ασήκωτη η μοναξιά.
Ο δρόμος, ήταν ακάνθινος και ο καιρός θολός, με μεγάλα αδιόρατα σύννεφα...

Ο δρόμος είναι όλο ροδοπέταλα!
Ο ήλιος μου ζεσταίνει τα μάτια!
Ελεγα μέσα μου ξανά και ξανά και συνέχιζα να κρατώ την σημαδούρα μου απ το χέρι 
- χανόμουν, ευκολα...

Μια μέρα το ΠΙΣΤΕΨΑ.... δεν ένιωθα πια τη βροχή... είχα σταματήσει να νιώθω,
και το χάος, που δημιουργήθηκε, φοβόμουν να το κοιτάξω κατάματα...
Συνέχισα να βαδίζω σαν κάποια ξένη μέσα στην ψεύτικη αλήθεια μου.

Νόμιζα, οτι είχα την σημαδούρα, οτι ήξερα που ήμουν, μα ήμουν περισσότερο απο κάθε άλλη φορά χαμένη.

----------


## weird

Θέλω! Δεν θέλω!
Δεν θέλω να βλέπω αυτό που θέλω!
Θέλω να ξέρω!
Δεν θέλω να ξέρω....
Η γυναίκα πνιγόταν...
και το κοριτσάκι, την χάζευε, γελώντας...
Ετσι είναι τα παιδιά, όταν πονούν, γελούν καμιά φορά.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ετσι είναι τα παιδιά, όταν πονούν, γελούν καμιά φορά.


οχι μονο αυτα :Smile:

----------


## weird

Σωστά,
είναι και οι άνθρωποι που κλαίνε με τις χαρές και γελούν με τους πόνους....
Είτε οι αληθινοί,
είτε οι μασκαρεμένοι.

Εξάλλου, όλοι έχουμε μέσα μας, το παιδί που κάποτε υπήρξαμε.
 :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

και αν το βρουμε, και του δωσουμε και τον χωρο να εκφραζεται ακομα καλυτερα...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Μπαίνω σε ένα τουνελ που φαίνεται λαβύρινθος.Κ εκεί που νομίζω πως βρήκα την έξοδο,να σου πάλι ένα δρομάκι...κ η ιστορία ξαναρχίζει.....
> Πόσο θα κρατήσει αυτή η διαδρομή?Που οδηγεί?
> Ερωτήσεις που έρχονται σα σφήνες στο μυαλό μου όταν με κουράζει αυτή η εξερεύνηση.
> Στενά,δύσβατα,αραχνιασμένα δρομάκια,σκοτεινά,μυστήρια ...κρύβουν διαρκώς το απρόσμενο που προκαλεί φόβο.Φόβο για την επόμενη συνάντηση.
> 
> Κάθε διαδρομή κ ένα κομμάτι παζλ.Μα ο πίνακας φαντάζει ατελείωτος.
> Κ ο γρίφος που κρύβει τόσο απλός όσο πολύπλοκη είναι η διαδρομή.
> Μοιάζει να γίνεται μονόχρωμος.
> ...


Αχ βρε κορίτσι μου... ξέρεις πόσα μου φέρνεις απόψε στο μυαλό και την καρδιά?
Θύμησες.... απο τα παλιά..


Και θα ρθει κάποτε η μέρα,
που τα κομμάτια θα ενωθούν
το άσπρο με το μαύρο,
το ψεύτικο με το αληθινό....
Κι όλοι οι γρίφοι, απο θολοί
θα γίνονται διάφανοι
σαν το γάργαρο νερό...

Συγκέντρωσε όλη σου την ομορφιά στο βλέμμα...
Στην ψυχή..
Την ομορφιά με την οποία ξέρεις να κοιτάς την ζωή.
Και να είσαι σίγουρη,
οτι μια μέρα θα το ενώσεις το παζλ,
θα μπορεσεις να δεις ολοκάθαρα το μέσα σου
και τί ακριβώς συνέβη στην όλη σου ιστορία...

Θα αντικρύσεις τότε,
την ίδια ομορφιά!
Σαν την νηνεμία, μετά την καταιγίδα...

Όλα θα γίνουν την ώρα που πρέπει.
Εσύ απλά, να δίνεις τον καλό σου αγώνα. 
Έτσι όπως ξέρεις να δίνεσαι,
με πάθος και όρεξη  :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> και αν το βρουμε, και του δωσουμε και τον χωρο να εκφραζεται ακομα καλυτερα...


Τον χώρο να εκφράζεται....
Την πλάτη που θα το αντέξει...

Θα έλεγα καλύτερα,
αν το αφήνουμε να εκφράζεται απλά,
κι όχι να μας εκφράζει.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Μπαίνω σε ένα τουνελ που φαίνεται λαβύρινθος.Κ εκεί που νομίζω πως βρήκα την έξοδο,να σου πάλι ένα δρομάκι...κ η ιστορία ξαναρχίζει.....
> Πόσο θα κρατήσει αυτή η διαδρομή?Που οδηγεί?
> Ερωτήσεις που έρχονται σα σφήνες στο μυαλό μου όταν με κουράζει αυτή η εξερεύνηση.
> ...


Σ\'ευχαριστώ weird για τη συμπαράστασή σου στον προσωπικό μοu αγώνα :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Μια φορά ήταν ένα κοριτσάκι.Πολύ μικρό αλλά μπορουσε να δει,καταλάβαινε.
> Αυτές τις ώρες έμπαιναν κουρτίνες στα μάτια της κ δεν έβλεπε.
> Οι κουρτίνες συνήθισαν κ κόλησαν πάνω της.Το κοριτσάκι μεγάλωσε έγινε γυναίκα.Αγωνιζόταν να τις βγάλει μα αυτές έκει...το\'χαν πάρει μανιάτικο...οχι,οχι,οχι.τελε ία κ παύλα.
> ...


Eδώ κάτι άλλο παίζει,ένα γεγονός.Δε με έπεισα σταδιακά κ με δυσκολία αλλά στιγμιαία κ πολύ μικρή.Είναι ευαίσθητο κομμάτι μου κ δε θα ήθελα να συζητηθεί.

Πάντως γράφεις πολύ όμορφα :Smile:

----------


## weird

Δεν θα το συζητήσω παραπάνω..
Μόνο να σου πω κάτι για μένα.
Πιστεύω οτι η διαστρέβλωση που έκανα αργά αργά ( και την οποία εκ των πολύ υστέρων και όχι ανώδυνα συνειδητοποίησα)και για την οποία σου γράφω παραπάνω,
είχε σαν ρίζα, μια άλλη διαστρέβλωση που έγινε πολύ παλιότερα ( με αφορμή ένα γεγονός) 
αστραπιαία, χωρίς ΚΑΝ να έχω συνείδηση αυτού που έπραττα.....

Πάντως μπράβο σου, φαίνεται πως κάνεις πολύ καλή δουλειά.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Δεν θα το συζητήσω παραπάνω..
> Μόνο να σου πω κάτι για μένα.
> Πιστεύω οτι η διαστρέβλωση που έκανα αργά αργά ( και την οποία εκ των πολύ υστέρων και όχι ανώδυνα συνειδητοποίησα)και για την οποία σου γράφω παραπάνω,
> είχε σαν ρίζα, μια άλλη διαστρέβλωση που έγινε πολύ παλιότερα ( με αφορμή ένα γεγονός) 
> αστραπιαία, χωρίς ΚΑΝ να έχω συνείδηση αυτού που έπραττα.....
> 
> Πάντως μπράβο σου, φαίνεται πως κάνεις πολύ καλή δουλειά.


Mπορεί να\'ναι κ έτσι weird μου,θα δείξει.....το παζλ....
Όσο για τη δουλειά που κάνω...μακάρι να\'ναι έτσι....γιατί αν δε λυθεί ο \'γρίφος\' δε μπορώ να πω....

----------


## weird

Η ανθρώπινη θέληση, υπερβαίνει, κάθε εμπόδιο και κάθε γρίφο.

Σ ευχαριστώ γαι την καττάθεση σου την τόσο ειλικρινή.

----------


## Arsi

\'Η μαγική ταινία.\'


Τι να πω,για το χθες το σήμερα που συνδέονται κ γίνονται ένα.
Ίδιες εικόνες με άλλο σκηνικό.Το ίδιο έργο σε διασκευή.Πιο απ\'όλα είναι το χειρότερο?Το αυθεντικό είναι το καλύτερο.Όπως άψογο είναι οτιδήποτε αυθεντικό.Κ όμως το έργο επαναλαμβάνεται κ ο συγγραφέας δε θέλει να αλλάξει πλοκή.Νομίζει πως κάποτε βρήκε την τέλεια ιδέα.Το χω δει τόσες φορές κ όμως δεν το χορταίνω.Το ρουφάω ως το μεδούλι,να το γευτώ.Χρόνο με το χρόνο πηγαίνοντας σ\'αυτό το ίδιο έργο αναζητώ να θυμηθώ το πρώτο.Μου\'λειψαν οι στιγμές του πόθου έξω απ\'το σινεμά,το καρδιοχτύπι για την ταινία,η χαρά μου για μια ωραία ταινία.

Η ταινία δεν ήταν χαρούμενη.Μα δε μπορούσα να δεχτώ αυτό που έβλεπα.
Είχε κ μικρά κομματάκια χαράς!Να,για παράδειγμα κάποιος άνθρωπος πνιγόταν στη θάλασσα,μα στο βάθος φαινόταν ο ήλιος.Κράτησα τον ήλιο να αναπληρώσει τη θλίψη του πνιγμού.
Οι \'χαρές\' της ήταν ανευ σεναρίου κ σε κάθε διασκευή διαφέρουν,το σενάριο ίδιο,αλλάζουν οι ηθοποιοί.Εκτός απ\'τον πρωταγωνιστή.

Αυτή την ταινία τη λατρεύω,όσο λέω ότι τη μισώ.Κάθε φορά με παρασέρνει κ είναι σα να τη βλέπω πρώτη φορά.Είναι μαγική.Παθαίνω αμνησία κ ξεχνάω πως την ξαναείδα.Κ πάω χαρούμενη,γεμάτη ελπίδες για μια ευχάριστη βραδιά.

Τα ίδια έντονα συναισθήματα στην ίδια ταινία.
Σε μια ταινία που πάω με πολύ χαρά κ φεύγω....περιμένοντας μια άλλη ταινία...που είναι η ίδια.

----------


## weird

Τα ίδια έντονα συναισθήματα,
ξανά και ξανά,
σαν τίποτα να μην άλλαξε, 
κι όμως όλα είναι τόσο διαφορετικά...
μα κλείνω τα μάτια,
απορροφούμενη απο την αγαπημένη μου ταινία.
Αγαπητή ή βολική ή γνώριμη ? Δύσκολο να πεις...

Παίζει πάλι η ταινία και θέλω να τη σταματήσω.
Θέλω η μόνη μου ταινία να είναι η ίδια η ζωή μου.
ΔΙΨΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ!

----------


## Arsi

Συνέπειες,συνέπειες,συνέπε ιες.
\'Ερχονται κ με χτυπάνε κατακέφαλα κ ζητάν την αποπληρωμή τους.
Θυμάμαι τώρα τις στιγμές που απλά ζούσα,περνούσαν οι ώρες,οι μέρες,τα χρόνια κ τις αγνοούσα.
Ο πόνος ήταν βαρύς κ το μόνο που ζητούσα ήταν να τον πνίξω.

Ακόμα κ τώρα που με πνίγουν οι συνέπειες κ όχι ο πόνος,ξανά ζητάω να τις πνίξω αγνοώντας τις καινούριες.
---------------------------------------------------------------
\'στιγμές οργής\'

\'\'Ηταν μια μέρα διαφορετική απ\'τις υπόλοιπες.Κάτι σιγόβραζε ύπουλα έτοιμο να εκραγεί.Όπως το κρυμμένο μπαρούτι μέσα στο αναμμένο τσιγάρο.Το δωμάτιο γεμάτο από πεταμένη ενέργεια.

Μύριζε οργή.

Σήμερα θα διαλυόταν όλα.Θα ξέσπαγα σα πυροτέχνημα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν με χωρούσε η γη.

Σιωπή.Η σιωπή πριν την έκρηξη είναι η πιο σιωπηλή σιωπή.

Θέλω να τρέξω όσο πιο πολύ μπορώ,να προλάβω το κακό.Να ρίξω την οργή μου στο χώμα, τις πέτρες,στη θάλασσα,να την απλώσω παντού,να φύγει από πάνω μου.

Απόγνωση.Αδιέξοδο.Στιγμή.Ο γή.

Οι λύσεις πετάξανε κ φύγαν σαν τα αποδημιτικά πουλιά.

Ελπίζω πως κάποιο ξεχάστηκε και θα το βρώ.Δεν βλέπω τίποτα.Απόγνωση.

Τρέχω να πετάξω την οργή.Όσο πιο πολύ τρέχω,τόσο αυτή θεριεύει.Αδιέξοδο.

Πως το\'κανα?Μια στιγμή κ τα διέλυσα όλα.Ξεγελάστηκα.Κακιά στιγμή.

Τώρα που να χωρέσω την οργή μου?Πως να την πετάξω από πάνω μου?
Αφού είναι όλη για μένα.Από μένα για μένα με μίσος.\'

----------


## keep_walking

Κριση...ειμαι σε κριση δεν ξερω,ειμαι χαρουμενος και ειμαι προβληματισμενος.
Ειμαι ταυτοχρονα πολλα πραγματα.Κατι αλλαζει,κατι που πρεπει να αλλαξει.
Εγω παιζω με την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη μου,παιζω το κεφαλι μου.Ισως να ειναι λογω ηλικιας αυτη η \"κριση\".
Ποτε ισως να μην ημουν καλυτερα αλλα ειμαι πολυ προβληματισμενος για πολλαπλα θεματα.
Υπαρξιακα,ψυχολογικα,σωματ ικα,αισθηματικα ολα εχουν γινει ενα κουβαρι.
Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι χαιρομαι που ειμαι ζωντανος και ζω αυτο που ζω.

----------


## Arsi

Οικονομική κρίση.Επαγγελματική κρίση.Συναισθηματική κρίση.

Μπροστά σ\'αυτά,μου φαίνεται παιχνιδάκι η ψυχολογική κρίση.Βλέπεις,με το μυαλό έχουμε την αίσθηση πως όλα παλεύονται.Όταν όμως τα εμπόδια είναι πρακτικά,τι γίνεται?Όταν δεν υπάρχει επίσης λύση τι γίνεται?Αλλά να μου πεις αδιέξοδο είναι μόνο να είσαι αλυσοδεμένος στο βάθος της θάλασσας κ αυτό κρατάει μόνο για λίγα λεπτά μέχρι τον πνιγμό.
Παίρνει συνέχεια στροφές το μυαλό μου να τη βρω τη γα...η τη λύση κ ας ελπίσουμε πως όταν ηρεμήσω,θα σκεφτώ πιο καθαρά κ ίσως βρω κάτι....
Αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω απαίσια,έχω φοβερά νεύρα με τον εαυτό μου κ αντιμετωπίζω σοβαρό οικονομικό πρόβλημα απ\'το κεφάλι μου.

----------


## keep_walking

Θα προσπαθησω να απαντησω στηριζομενος στην λογικη οπως παντα.
Οικονομικες δυσκολιες...σκεψου πως θα περιορισεις οσο το δυνατον τις αναγκες σου.Πολλες φορες ουσιαστικα χρειαζομαστε πολυ λιγοτερα πραγματα για να ειμαστε ενταξει.
Δεν γινεται τιποτα με το παραπανω?
Τοτε οσο και να σκεφτεις δεν βγαινει λυση,οποτε καλυτερα μην το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια εκτος εαν φυσικα αντιμετωπιζεις προβλημα επιβιωσης.
Δουλευεις?Δευτερη δουλεια?Ολα ειναι περισσοτερο θεμα ενεργειας και \"τρεξιματος\" παρα σκεψης.Μπορεις να σκεφτεσαι και να δρας ταυτοχρονα.
Προσωπικα δεν ειμαι πλουσιος,δουλευω μεν ζω σχετικα ανετα αλλα δεν εχω ορισμενα πραγματα αρκετα στοιχειωδη και σκεφτομαι να βρω δευτερη δουλεια,μαλλον δεν σκεφτομαι εχω ηδη αρχισει και ψαχνομαι δεξια και αριστερα με το περιορισμενο χρονο που διαθετω.
Δεν ξερω αν κατι απο τα παραπανω που εγραψα ειναι χρησιμο σε σενα.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Κριση...ειμαι σε κριση δεν ξερω,ειμαι χαρουμενος και ειμαι προβληματισμενος.
> Ειμαι ταυτοχρονα πολλα πραγματα.Κατι αλλαζει,κατι που πρεπει να αλλαξει.
> Εγω παιζω με την φαρμακευτικη αγωγη μου,παιζω το κεφαλι μου.Ισως να ειναι λογω ηλικιας αυτη η \"κριση\".
> Ποτε ισως να μην ημουν καλυτερα αλλα ειμαι πολυ προβληματισμενος για πολλαπλα θεματα.
> Υπαρξιακα,ψυχολογικα,σωματ ικα,αισθηματικα ολα εχουν γινει ενα κουβαρι.
> Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι χαιρομαι που ειμαι ζωντανος και ζω αυτο που ζω.


Εσύ keep μάλλον περνάς εποικοδομητική κρίση.... :Smile: Καλό ταξίδι....στον μαγικό κόσμο του εαυτού σου....

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Θα προσπαθησω να απαντησω στηριζομενος στην λογικη οπως παντα.
> Οικονομικες δυσκολιες...σκεψου πως θα περιορισεις οσο το δυνατον τις αναγκες σου.Πολλες φορες ουσιαστικα χρειαζομαστε πολυ λιγοτερα πραγματα για να ειμαστε ενταξει.
> Δεν γινεται τιποτα με το παραπανω?
> Τοτε οσο και να σκεφτεις δεν βγαινει λυση,οποτε καλυτερα μην το σκεφτεσαι συνεχεια εκτος εαν φυσικα αντιμετωπιζεις προβλημα επιβιωσης.
> Δουλευεις?Δευτερη δουλεια?Ολα ειναι περισσοτερο θεμα ενεργειας και \"τρεξιματος\" παρα σκεψης.Μπορεις να σκεφτεσαι και να δρας ταυτοχρονα.
> Προσωπικα δεν ειμαι πλουσιος,δουλευω μεν ζω σχετικα ανετα αλλα δεν εχω ορισμενα πραγματα αρκετα στοιχειωδη και σκεφτομαι να βρω δευτερη δουλεια,μαλλον δεν σκεφτομαι εχω ηδη αρχισει και ψαχνομαι δεξια και αριστερα με το περιορισμενο χρονο που διαθετω.
> Δεν ξερω αν κατι απο τα παραπανω που εγραψα ειναι χρησιμο σε σενα.


Σ\'ευχαριστώ keep.
Για ότι μου συμβαίνει φταίω εγώ κ μόνο εγώ.
Το μόνο που μου μένει είναι \'τρέξιμο\' κ όχι σκέψη όπως είπες.
Εντάξει να ηρεμήσω κ λίγο......

Ισως ξανααπαντήσω το απόγευμα,να είμαι πιο ήρεμη,πρέπει να φύγω τώρα...έχω αργήσει ήδη.

Κ πάλι σ\'ευχαριστώ. :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

> Για ότι μου συμβαίνει φταίω εγώ κ μόνο εγώ


Μπα μη το λες δε φταις εσυ για την ανεργια και για τους χαμηλους μισθους,μη τρελλαθουμε κιολας.

----------


## keep_walking

Mου αρεσει να δινω αγωνιστικες συμβουλες και δυναμης παρα να πω οτι σε νοιωθω κλπ.
Τα οικονομικα προβληματα ειναι σοβαρα και τα αντιμετωπιζω καθημερινα στις επαφες μου με το κοινωνικο μου περιγυρο,δυστυχως δεν υπαρχουν ευκολες λυσεις,νοιωθεις το τι περναει ο αλλος αλλα δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα πραγματα.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Έπιασα έναν άνθρωπο απο το χέρι - ήταν ασήκωτη η μοναξιά.
> Ο δρόμος, ήταν ακάνθινος και ο καιρός θολός, με μεγάλα αδιόρατα σύννεφα...
> 
> Ο δρόμος είναι όλο ροδοπέταλα!
> Ο ήλιος μου ζεσταίνει τα μάτια!
> Ελεγα μέσα μου ξανά και ξανά και συνέχιζα να κρατώ την σημαδούρα μου απ το χέρι 
> - χανόμουν, ευκολα...
> ...


Ναι, ναι...πριν λίγο καιρό ήρθε μέσα μου αυτή η αποκάλυψη. Πόσα χρόνια μετά...Βλέπεις την ταινία της οποίας εσύ ο ίδιος έφτιαξες το σενάριο...
Χρειαζόμουν μια οικογένεια...μια συναισθηματική ασφάλεια που δεν την είχα... Που στα παιδικά μου όνειρα το εξέφραζα με την εικόνα του παιδιού που γυρίζει σπίτι του και βλέπει το τίποτα! Δεν υπάρχει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ εκεί που υπήρχε το σπίτι του, έχουν ΟΛΑ διαλυθεί και στη θέση τους το απόλυτο τίποτα και η έπειτα η ΚΡΑΥΓΗ...
Κι έτσι την έπλαθα αυτή την οικογένεια...Την είχα ΑΝΑΓΚΗ
Ήταν θέμα επιβίωσης. Αλλιώς το χάος...το κενό...η τρέλα

Όμως αυτή η οικογένεια ήταν ψεύτικη...πλασματική...μπερδ ευόταν με τον έρωτα και στο τέλος τίποτα από τα δύο δεν ήτανε...

Όμως...τώρα που το βλέπω δε θέλω να το βλέπω...πονάω για την εικονικότητά του...μα πιο πολύ πονάω που δεν μπορώ ακόμα να το διαλύσω...να ζήσω την ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ.

Χρειάζομαι ακόμα αυτή την πλασματική οικογένεια...Το παιδί μέσα μου χρειάζεται να νιώσει πιο ασφαλές για να την αφήσει...




> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> Χαίρομαι αν φαίνεται να δουλεύω με τον εαυτό μου, το έκανα κ προ ψυχοθεραπείας αλλά δεν ήξερα αν τελικά καταλήγω κάπου(τα δρομάκια του λαβύρινθου..).
> Γενικά μ\'αρέσει να ασχολούμαι με το μέσα μου.


Άρση τελικά διαπιστώνω κι εγώ ότι δεν υπάρχει τίποτα πιο συναρπαστικό, πιο ουσιώδες, πιο δύσκολο αλλά και πιο ζωτικό από αυτό το ταξίδι. Πιάνω να κάνω διάλογο με τον εαυτό μου, με το μέσα μου, ακόμα και όταν συνομιλώ με τους άλλους. Και το θεωρώ κατόρθωμα για μένα που απέφευγα τον εαυτό μου, απέφευγα να τον συναντήσω γιατί με τρόμαζε ο φόβος και το συναίσθημα που κουβαλούσε. Γι’ αυτό ΜΙΣΟΥΣΑ τη μοναξιά...
Καλή τύχη στο ταξίδι σου κορίτσι μου...

----------


## Arsi

Σ\'ευχαριστώ πολύ anwnimi κ σε σένα τα καλύτερα....

Σήμερα είναι μια πολύ δύσκολη βραδιά για μένα.Μιάζω σα ποτήρι που κουνιέται απ\'το σεισμό κ είναι έτοιμο να πέσει κ να σπάσει.

Τα λόγια σου πάντως πέσαν ακριβώς.

----------


## anwnimi

Όταν έρχεται μια συνειδητοποίηση, όταν μέσα σου κάτι αναταράζεται, το είναι σου συγκλονίζεται...δεν αντέχει...δυσφορεί...τρομάζε ι.
Μέχρι να \"χωνέψει\" τη συνειδητοποίηση αυτή. Να έρθει η γαλήνη, η ανακούφιση ότι πήγες ένα βήμα πιο μπροστά και η επιθυμία για το επόμενο βήμα. Και μετά να έρθει η επόμενη συνειδητοποίηση...και η επόμενη...

Κράτα γερά κορίτσι μου. Μετά τη βροχή βγαινει πάντα ο ήλιος. Είναι εκεί και μας περιμένει να μας ζεστάνει με τις ακτίνες του, να μας γεμίζει θάρρος για την επόμενη μάχη.

Εκφράσου, βγάλτο από μέσα σου. Με όποιο τρόπο νιώθεις

----------


## Arsi

> [i]
> 
> Κράτα γερά κορίτσι μου. Μετά τη βροχή βγαινει πάντα ο ήλιος. Είναι εκεί και μας περιμένει να μας ζεστάνει με τις ακτίνες του, να μας γεμίζει θάρρος για την επόμενη μάχη.


 :Smile: Mου δίνεις δύναμη.Μου λες λόγια που τόσο αγαπάω αλλά ξεχνάω κάποιες στιγμές όπως τώρα.


Απόψε γιορτάζουν οι συνέπειες πάνω στο ηλίθιο το κεφάλι μου.

Οι συνειδητοποιήσεις φαντάζουν πολυτέλεια.Ότι γράφεις ισχύει κ το ζω.Αλλά όχι απόψε.

----------


## anwnimi

Άρση, δεν είναι ηλίθιο το κεφάλι σου. 

Οι συνέπειες υπάρχουν για να μαθαίνουμε από αυτές. Για να μας φροντίζουμε την επόμενη φορά καλύτερα...Υπάρχουν για να μας το υπενθυμίζουν...

----------


## vince

Arsi εύχομαι να είσαι καλύτερα...μερικά βράδια είναι δύσκολα αλλά ξέρεις πως έχεις ανθρώπους που θέλουν να βοηθήσουν. Μπορεί να μην σε ξέρω προσωπικά αλλά η παρουσία σου εδώ είναι απο τις ομορφότερες  :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Arsi εύχομαι να είσαι καλύτερα...μερικά βράδια είναι δύσκολα αλλά ξέρεις πως έχεις ανθρώπους που θέλουν να βοηθήσουν. Μπορεί να μην σε ξέρω προσωπικά αλλά η παρουσία σου εδώ είναι απο τις ομορφότερες


Vince τι όμορφα τα λόγια σου!
Στάζουν σα μέλι στο πικρό μου στόμα,περνάν μέσα μου κ γλυκαίνουν την ψυχή μου.
Τα είχα τόσο πολύ ανάγκη!Ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς.

Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω κ πόσοι μπορούν να με καταλάβουν,νιώθω τόσο μικρή,τόσο αδύναμη,τόσο ευάλωτη.
Νιώθω το αδιέξοδο να σφίγγει το λαιμό μου.

Θέλω να περάσει η νύχτα,να ξημερώσει να δράσω που είπε κ ο keep.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ κ σένα κ την anwnimi για την αποψινή σας παρουσία δίπλα μου.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Έπιασα έναν άνθρωπο απο το χέρι - ήταν ασήκωτη η μοναξιά.
> Ο δρόμος, ήταν ακάνθινος και ο καιρός θολός, με μεγάλα αδιόρατα σύννεφα...
> ...


Τα λόγια σου. Αγγιξαν, κάθε μου κύτταρο ψυχικό.
Είναι επώδυνη η όραση της αλήθειας, όταν αυτή η αλήθεια εμπεριέχει και την όποια ατέλεια - αδυναμία - ανημποριά.
Βάστα γερά, ακούς?
Μην κατηγορείς τον εαυτό σου για το ψέμα στο οποίο σε \"οδήγησε\"
ένα άλλο, 
βαθύτερο χάσιμο, 
μια άλλη, 
παλιότερη αποκοπή απο το πραγματικό και το αληθινό, 
σε ανάγκασαν να ζεις μέσα του...
ήταν ο ΜΟΝΟΣ τρόπος, για να επιβιώσεις...
Και θα ρθει η μέρα, που αυτή τη συνειδητοποίηση που τώρα αγγίζεις, θα τη ρουφήξεις μέχρι την τελευταία της σταγόνα, και θα τραφείς απο αυτή...
Θα μεγαλώσεις.....
Η μάσκα, θα πέσει,
κι όλες οι ψεύτικες αλήθειες,
σαν λουλούδια χλωμά,
θα μαραθούν.

Είμαι δίπλα σου, αγαπημένη μου ηλιαχτίδα  :Smile:

----------


## weird

Άρση,
επειδή κι εγώ παλιότερα 
πέρασα μέσα απο βασανιστικές στιγμές,
αντιμέτωπη με τον εαυτό μου...
Ω κι εκείνα τα βράδια τα ατελείωτα, ποτέ δεν θα τα ξεχάσω,
τη βαθύτατη των μοναξιών,
τον επώδυνο ψυχικό πόνο,\\την απόγνωση, την αγωνία,
ΤΟ ΧΑΟΣ.....
Κανείς δεν με ένιωθε,
ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ....
στο κενό,
να αναμετριέμαι με όλο μου το μέσα.
Ο σκληρότερος αγώνας.

Το μόνο που έχω να σου πω, για τις δύσκολες ώρες, είναι μια σοφή κουβέντα, μέσα στην απλότητά της, που την πρωτοδιάβασα σε ένααπο τα παραμυθάκια του Χορχέ Μπουκαι ( ψυχοθεραπευτής) , στο βιβλίο του, \"Να σου πω μια ιστορία\".
Βγές έξω, κοίτα τον απέραντο νυχτερινό ουρανό,
και σκέψου δυνατά \" Και αυτό, θα περάσει....\".
Σε φιλώ.

----------


## Arsi

weird,
Σ\'ευχαριστώ για όλα.
Η συμπαράστασή σου είναι πολύτιμη.

Μου έδωσε πολύ δύναμη η όλη σου στάση απέναντί μου,στα γραπτά μου,στη φάση που περνάω.Είναι μερικές φορές που νιώθω τόσο αδύναμη!Εχω ανάγκη ανθρώπους να μου πουν έναν καλό λόγο,να μου πουν μη φοβάσαι όλα θα πάνε καλά.Πιστεύω να καταλαβαίνεις πόσο τρομαχτικό είναι να αντιμετωπίζεις την πραγματικότητα μετά από μια χειμέρια νάρκη διαρκείας.

στάδιο 1ο:πως ξεγελάστηκα έτσι?Είναι δυνατόν να ήμουν τυφλή?κουφή?χαζή?πως να το χωνέψω?πως ν\'αντέξω το \'άσχημο\' που καλύφθηκε απ\'το πλασματικό όμορφο?...κ είμαι κ στις αρχές του σταδίου.Ποια είμαι?Δε με γνωρίζω?Δεν είμαι καλά μέσα μου.Όλα ήταν καλυμμένα.Γιατί δεν είμαι καλά μέσα μου?Γιατί ότι έχτιζα κ ότι πίστευα ήταν ψεύτικο.Δεν ήθελα να δω την αλήθεια του που μου μαχαίρωνε έτσι την ψυχή.Δεν άντεχα τη μαχαιριά.


στάδιο 2:τι κάνω τώρα?απόγνωση.
ίσα που το μυρίζω αυτό το στάδιο...Είμαι ακόμη στο 1ο.

Τα υπόλοιπα στάδια δεν τα γνωρίζω καν μόνο λογικές υποθέσεις μπορώ να κάνω......

----------


## weird

Πρέπει να μείνεις στο πρώτο, όσο καιρό χρειάζεται... και μετά να πας στο δεύτερο...
Μην βιάζεσαι... δώσε χρόνο, εμπιστεύσου τη δύναμή σου, που ακόμα κι αν δεν την νιώθεις, αυτή, είναι εκει :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> weird,
> Σ\'ευχαριστώ για όλα.
> Η συμπαράστασή σου είναι πολύτιμη.
> 
> Μου έδωσε πολύ δύναμη η όλη σου στάση απέναντί μου,στα γραπτά μου,στη φάση που περνάω.Είναι μερικές φορές που νιώθω τόσο αδύναμη!Εχω ανάγκη ανθρώπους να μου πουν έναν καλό λόγο,να μου πουν μη φοβάσαι όλα θα πάνε καλά.Πιστεύω να καταλαβαίνεις πόσο τρομαχτικό είναι να αντιμετωπίζεις την πραγματικότητα μετά από μια χειμέρια νάρκη διαρκείας.
> 
> ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ
> στάδιο 1ο:πως ξεγελάστηκα έτσι?Είναι δυνατόν να ήμουν τυφλή?κουφή?χαζή?πως να το χωνέψω?πως ν\'αντέξω το \'άσχημο\' που καλύφθηκε απ\'το πλασματικό όμορφο?...κ είμαι κ στις αρχές του σταδίου.Ποια είμαι?Δε με γνωρίζω?Δεν είμαι καλά μέσα μου.Όλα ήταν καλυμμένα.Γιατί δεν είμαι καλά μέσα μου?Γιατί ότι έχτιζα κ ότι πίστευα ήταν ψεύτικο.Δεν ήθελα να δω την αλήθεια του που μου μαχαίρωνε έτσι την ψυχή.Δεν άντεχα τη μαχαιριά.
> ...

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> στάδιο 1ο:πως ξεγελάστηκα έτσι?Είναι δυνατόν να ήμουν τυφλή?κουφή?χαζή?πως να το χωνέψω?πως ν\'αντέξω το \'άσχημο\' που καλύφθηκε απ\'το πλασματικό όμορφο?...κ είμαι κ στις αρχές του σταδίου.Ποια είμαι?Δε με γνωρίζω?Δεν είμαι καλά μέσα μου.Όλα ήταν καλυμμένα.Γιατί δεν είμαι καλά μέσα μου?Γιατί ότι έχτιζα κ ότι πίστευα ήταν ψεύτικο.Δεν ήθελα να δω την αλήθεια του που μου μαχαίρωνε έτσι την ψυχή.Δεν άντεχα τη μαχαιριά.


Arsi,

μεσα απο το μπερδεμα αυτο, αυτο το χαος που αισθανομαστε μεσα μας, ισως αρχιζουμε να ψαχνουμε τον εαυτο μας, αυτο το \"ποιος ειμαι\" πιο συνειδητα...ισως ακομα και αυτο το χαος να μας βοηθαει να δουμε εκεινη την κρισιμη στιγμη, τις παλιοτερες αυταπατες μας. Που ομως τοτε μας βοηθησαν να προχωρησουμε.

Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω ανθρωπο, που δεν εχει φτιαξει μια πραγματικοτητα πλαστη. Εστω κ για λιγο...

Ετσι τώρα ψαχνεις γιατι δεν εισαι καλα, τώρα το βλεπεις κ εχεις τη δυναμη να το πεις. Ηθελε δρομο αυτο. Δεν το λεμε ολοι.

Τωρα ομως αντεχεις. Αυτη η τωρινη αντοχη, μπορει να σε βοηθησει να προχωρησεις τωρα σε διαφορετικα μονοπατια πιο δυσβατα αλλα που σιγουρα οδηγουν σε ενα πιο καθαρο φως...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Ετσι τώρα ψαχνεις γιατι δεν εισαι καλα, τώρα το βλεπεις κ εχεις τη δυναμη να το πεις. Ηθελε δρομο αυτο. Δεν το λεμε ολοι.


Sofia αυτό είναι το πιο σημαντικό από όσα μου είπες.
Είδα πως είμαι.Δεν είμαι καλά.Τρόμαξα όταν με είδα.Έπαθα μεγάλο σοκ.Τώρα εξηγείται κ το θέμα που είχα ανοίξει κάποτε ντρέπομαι για τα συναισθήματά μου.Πολεμούσα να με πνίξω κ καταβάθος ένιωθα ντροπή.Μου φαίνεται χαζή αυτή η ντροπή κ η πληγή που ένιωθω να τρέχει όταν κάποιος μου έλεγε δεν είσαι καλά.
ΟΧΙ δεν είμαι καλά.Καθόλου καλά.Είμαι πληγωμένη,κακοποιημένη,αδύ ναμη κ χρειάζομαι φροντίδα.

Αλλά η φρίκη που ένιωσα βλέποντας τον εαυτό μου γυμνό δεν παίζεται.Έχασα τη γη κάτω απ\'τα πόδια μου.

Που να ξεκαθαριστούν κ τα υπόλοιπα.....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Ετσι τώρα ψαχνεις γιατι δεν εισαι καλα, τώρα το βλεπεις κ εχεις τη δυναμη να το πεις. Ηθελε δρομο αυτο. Δεν το λεμε ολοι.
> 
> 
> ...


Αχ βρε Άρση... 
θέλει τόση δύναμη, το να αντέξεις να δεις αυτό που είσαι, κι όχι ότι πίστευες ή θα ήθελες...
Αυτό είναι και η μισή δουλειά...
το να σε δεις...

Συνεχίζω το θέμα σου, παραθέτοντας δικές μου σκέψεις, όχι εν ώρα κρίσης, απαραίτητα, ίσως, και μετά την κρίση.

Το καταλαβαινω αυτό που λες... να ντρέπεσαι για τα συναισθήματά σου.... η πληγή, έρχεται απο μακριά... απο παλιά.

----------


## weird

Η αλήθεια μου.

Κάποτε, νόμιζα οτι η αλήθεια, είναι εύκολη υπόθεση. 
Οτι είχα τον έλεγχο και φυσικά, την επιτήρηση των πάντων.
Πήρα ένα μεγάλο κουτί, το κουτί της αλήθειας κι άρχισα να παίζω μαζί του...
ήταν τόσο διασκεδαστικό... το γνωστό μου το κουτί, έλεγα....πόσο μ αρέσει να παιχνιδίζω με αυτό!
Μια μέρα, πως κάπου γλίστρησε η κορδέλα, λύθηκε, και άνοιξε το κουτί...
και μέσα βρήκα ένα μικρότερο...
Ω! Τι τυφλή που ήμουν, είπα.
Αυτό έιναι τελικά το κουτί της αλήθειας!΄
Μα δοκιμάζοντας να το ανοίξω, είδα μέσα ένα μικρότερο κουτί... πάλι η ίδια έκληξη, η ίδια δυνατή αίσθηση....
\"Γιατί δεν έβλεπα τόσο καιρό? ΜΑ.... ΝΟΜΙΖΑ οτι ήξερα... νόμιζα οτι ήξερα και ξαφνικά βλέπω οτι δεν ήξερα την τύφλα μου...\"
Μέσα, υπήρχε κι άλλο κουτί...
μέχρι που μια μέρα, έφτασα σε ένα περίεργο κουτί.
Το κουτί της Πανρδώρας.... 
Το κουτί αυτό, μου χάρισε μια νέα όραση...
Η όραση αυτή, ερχόταν σαν υποψία, σαν άρωμα στις σκέψεις μου παλίότερα, αλλά μισούσα και την υποψία της, γιατί με έπνιγε, δεν την άντεχα...
τώρα όμως, ήρθε και σαν πουλί, εγκαταστάθηκε για τα καλά μέσα μου....
Με πήρε απο το χέρι και μου δειξε κάτι πράγματα!!!
Σκοτάδια και παγωνιές, ερημιές και ξηρασίες,
πράγματα αρρωστιάρικα, χλωμά, αδυναμίες...
Ενα θεόρατο βουνό....
όλα αυτά, κουρνιασμένα μέσα μου....
Κι έμεινα να απορώ.... εγώ τόσο καιρό πως βάδιζα?
Με τόσα αγκάθια απο κάτω μου?
Κι άντε, άντεχα, γιατί δεν έβλεπα τον εφιάλτη...
Τώρα, τώρα θα τις νιώθω τις τσιμπιές?
Τα δαγκώματα, ακόμα κι αυτά που προκαλώ στον εαυτό μου, θα τα νιώθω?
Ναι, μου απάντησε το πουλί.
Τώρα, θα βλέπεις, σχεδόν τα πάντα. 
Δεν έχεις κάτι να με βοηθήσεις? του είπα
ίσως και να έχω....αποκρίθηκε. 
Φέρε μου κι άλλο, φέρε μου την αλήθεια, θα αντέξω!
Το βλέπεις εκείνο το μικροσκοπικό κουτί?
Άρχισε να σκύβεις για να το φτάσεις... έχει κι άλλο... μου απάντησε στο τέλος το πουλί. 

Ένιωσα λυτρωμένη αλλά και τρομαγμένη. 
Του χαμογέλασα.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by weird_
> θέλει τόση δύναμη, το να αντέξεις να δεις αυτό που είσαι, κι όχι ότι πίστευες ή θα ήθελες...
> Αυτό είναι και η μισή δουλειά...


και αυτη ειναι μια μεγαλη αληθεια: ειναι η μιση δουλεια. Στη φαση που ειμαι θα τολμουσα να πώ και ισως κ παραπανω.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Η αλήθεια μου.
> 
> Κάποτε, νόμιζα οτι η αλήθεια, είναι εύκολη υπόθεση. 
> Οτι είχα τον έλεγχο και φυσικά, την επιτήρηση των πάντων.
> Πήρα ένα μεγάλο κουτί, το κουτί της αλήθειας κι άρχισα να παίζω μαζί του...
> ήταν τόσο διασκεδαστικό... το γνωστό μου το κουτί, έλεγα....πόσο μ αρέσει να παιχνιδίζω με αυτό!
> Μια μέρα, πως κάπου γλίστρησε η κορδέλα, λύθηκε, και άνοιξε το κουτί...
> και μέσα βρήκα ένα μικρότερο...
> ...


weird ανατρίχιασα.Δε μπορώ να ηρεμήσω...Η τρίχα κάγκελο σε όλο μου το σώμα.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> θέλει τόση δύναμη, το να αντέξεις να δεις αυτό που είσαι, κι όχι ότι πίστευες ή θα ήθελες...
> Αυτό είναι και η μισή δουλειά...
> 
> ...


Περιττό να σας πω,πως τη μέρα που \'είδα\'(πολύ πρόσφατα)ένιωθα ψυχοσωματικό για μια μέρα ξυράφια μέσα στα μάτια μου κ την αίσθηση κ τον πόνο...πολύ φρίκη...ένιωσα ένα με το χώμα κ δεν ήξερα που να χωρέσω τον πόνο!Ότι δε με χωράει το σύμπαν.Απαίσια...μου βγήκε η ψυχή που λένε.

----------


## weird

Θα πρέπει να καταρακώθηκες......
Είναι για καλό όμως...
Καλύτερα να ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ κι ας είναι και πόνος. 

Είχα αισθανθεί κάποτε έτσι, στην θεραπεία, αλλά φευγαλέα.
Σαν να κοίταξα μέσα απο μια σχισμή
και να είδα ένα πλάσμα...
καταπονημένο, ματωμένο, καχεκτικό, αδύναμο... ΑΝΗΜΠΟΡΟ!
Αυτό το πλάσμα, ήμουν εγώ.. ή τουλάχιστον, ένα κομμάτι μου. Το ένιωσα, όσο άντεξα, και μετά έμεινε μεσα μου ο απόηχος του τρόμου που βίωσα.


Η αποκάλυψη που μου έγινε πριν λίγο καιρό, δεν είχε καμία σχέση.
ήταν σαν επιφοίτηση.
Σαν μια βαθιά ενόραση, λυτρωτική.
Σαν να έγινα συνειδητότερη. Με έλουσε άπλετο φως, και είδα απο ψηλά, μεγάλο μέρος της ζωής μου..μνήμες ήρθαν στο φως, και οι συνδέσεις, ανάμεσα στα γεγονότα. Μια ολοκάθαρη αίσθηση του εγώ.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Θα πρέπει να καταρακώθηκες......
> Είναι για καλό όμως...
> Καλύτερα να ΝΙΩΘΕΙΣ κι ας είναι και πόνος. 
> 
> Είχα αισθανθεί κάποτε έτσι, στην θεραπεία, αλλά φευγαλέα.
> Σαν να κοίταξα μέσα απο μια σχισμή
> και να είδα ένα πλάσμα...
> καταπονημένο, ματωμένο, καχεκτικό, αδύναμο... ΑΝΗΜΠΟΡΟ!
> ...


Είχα καιρό που κρυφοέβλεπα αλλά μετά από μια συνεδρία....με είδα ολόκληρη κ όντος ήταν καταρωτικό σε επικύνδινο σημείο.Ευτυχώς πέρασε το σοκ...

Weird μου,εσύ μάλλον είσαι στο τελευταίο στάδιο :Smile: Βγαίνεις με το παζλ σχεδόν συμληρωμένο κ τον εαυτό σου σαν ολότητα κ όχι σκορπισμένο σε κομματάκια που αποζητούν να συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους.

Μπράβο σου,που έφτασες εδώ.Τόσο δρόμο...όπως φαντάζομαι βέβαια....

Θέλει πολύ αγώνα για να σε λούσει το φως.

Μερικοί δεν το καταφέρνουν ποτέ.

----------


## weird

μακάρι να ναι έτσι.
Να σου πω, λέω, αφού έφτασα ως εδώ, θα το ολοκληρώσω.
Το μόνο που με τρομάζει τώρα πια, είναι το πόσο καθαρά βλέπω και τα όσα ακόμα δεν βλέπω...
Πάντως άρση μου, κάνετε μόνο δυο μήνες κι έφτασες σε τέτοιο σημείο...
μπράβο.

----------


## weird

Πάντως θα πρέπει να έχεις μια πολύ εκλεπτυσμένη ευαισθησία.
Αυτή είναι δική μου θεωρία...
όσο πιο έντονα τα ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα, τόσο πιο μεγάλη ευαισθησία έχει κανείς...
Και αυτό το έχω δει σε σένα, όταν μιλάς, μια απέραντη ευαισθησία, κι ένα πλούτο.
Θα βρεις κάπου να τα αποθέσεις όλα αυτά.
Και τα άσχημα και τα όμορφα...
Θα βρεις, 
μικρές πετρίδες για να ζήσεις.
Και μέσα τους να ανασαίνεις, 
ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΑ!
με κάνεις και αναπολώ..  :Smile:

----------


## keep_walking

Να πω και εγω για το μαγικο κοσμο του εαυτου μου?
Περναω κριση ευτυχιας :Stick Out Tongue: 
Πρεπει να μαζεψω λιγο τα μυαλα μου και να κοιταξω και τις υποχρεωσεις μου ως προς τον εαυτο μου παλι...γιατι αν δεν τις κοιταξω στο μελλον προβλεπεται να πεφτω,δεν θελω να αποτυχω σε ορισμενα ονειρα που θελω να φερω εις περας.

----------


## Παστελι

και γω απο τοτε π μπηκε η ανοιξει πεταω στα συννεφα κιας χωρισα με τον Δημητρη.ο χειμωνας μ εφερνε λιγια θλυψη.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάντως θα πρέπει να έχεις μια πολύ εκλεπτυσμένη ευαισθησία.
> Αυτή είναι δική μου θεωρία...
> όσο πιο έντονα τα ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα, τόσο πιο μεγάλη ευαισθησία έχει κανείς...
> Και αυτό το έχω δει σε σένα, όταν μιλάς, μια απέραντη ευαισθησία, κι ένα πλούτο.


Αλήθεια?Ξέρεις εκτός των άλλων είδα κ πόσο άσχημη εικόνα έχω για τον εαυτό μου καταβάθος.
Πολύ καταβάθος με θεωρούσα έκτρωμα χωρίς κανένα καλό σημείο..
Παράλογο το ξέρω,όλοι έχουμε κ καλά κ κακά στοιχεία.
Πως να έχω αυτοπεποιθεση μετά?πως να στηριχτώ στα πόδια μου?

Είχα σοκαριστεί,μου φαινόταν \'κουφή\' η όλη κατάσταση.Αυτό που με τρέλαινε κ με απασχολεί ακόμα είναι:ποια είμαι τελικά?
Δεν το έχω βρει ακόμα αλλά...όταν ακούω όμορφα λόγια για μένα,νιώθω παράξενα αλλά πλέον τα προσέχω κ δεν τα προσπερνάω σα να μην ειπώθηκε τίποτα.

Τελευταίες μέρες παρατηρώ θετικά πράγματα για μένα κ ανακαλύπτω ότι πάντα υπήρχαν αλλά δεν τα έβλεπα.Σαν η ματιά μου,η ακοή μου,οι αισθήσεις μου να ρουφούσαν σα ρουφήχτρα οτιδήποτε τόνιζε κάτι αρνητικό πάνω μου κ μου δήλωνε ότι δεν αξίζω κ τα θετικά δεν τα έβλεπα καν!Σα να είχα επιλεκτικές αισθήσεις!!!!!!!

Πάντως βλέπω ένα βουνό μπροστά μου(ιμαλάια!!!!!!!!!)που πρέπει να το περπατήσω.Θέλει πολύ κόπο μα είναι ο μοναδικός μου σκοπός.Γιατί θέλω να ζήσω.Το ποθώ.Αγαπάω τη ζωή,τους ανθρώπους,τη φύση,τον κόσμο μας κ θέλω να ζήσω ελεύθερη απ\'όλα αυτά!Να την απολαύσω,να τη γευτώ ως το μεδούλι!Μου\'χει λείψει πολύ.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Να πω και εγω για το μαγικο κοσμο του εαυτου μου?
> Περναω κριση ευτυχιας
> Πρεπει να μαζεψω λιγο τα μυαλα μου και να κοιταξω και τις υποχρεωσεις μου ως προς τον εαυτο μου παλι...γιατι αν δεν τις κοιταξω στο μελλον προβλεπεται να πεφτω,δεν θελω να αποτυχω σε ορισμενα ονειρα που θελω να φερω εις περας.


Καλή αυτή η κρίση!Η καλύτερη!κ στα δικά μας!

Όμως keep πέρα απ\'τα ψυχολογικά θέματα που μιλάω,το βασικό μου πρόβλημα(άλυτο ακόμη) που με έχει τεντώσει αυτές τις 2 μέρες είναι το οικονομικό κ αυτό από δικές μου βλακείες κ επειδή δεν ήμουν εντάξει στις υποχρεώσεις μου.Κ ως παθούσα σου λέω ΝΑΙ να κοιτάξεις τις υποχρεώσεις σου γιατί υπάρχουν κ οι γ....ες συνέπειες στις οποίες τόσο έχω αναφερθεί αφού κάηκα....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πάντως θα πρέπει να έχεις μια πολύ εκλεπτυσμένη ευαισθησία.
> Αυτή είναι δική μου θεωρία...
> όσο πιο έντονα τα ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα, τόσο πιο μεγάλη ευαισθησία έχει κανείς...
> ...


Αυτή σου η ΘΕΛΗΣΗ κορίστι μου. Αυτή , είναι το παν... δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο, μόνο θέληση χρειάζεται, και το χάρισμά σου, αν όχι να αγαπάς εσένα, να αγαπάς την πλάση...
Στο ξαναλέω, όλα θα πάνε καλά!

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Δεν το έχω βρει ακόμα αλλά...όταν ακούω όμορφα λόγια για μένα,νιώθω παράξενα αλλά πλέον τα προσέχω κ δεν τα προσπερνάω σα να μην ειπώθηκε τίποτα.
> 
> Τελευταίες μέρες παρατηρώ θετικά πράγματα για μένα κ ανακαλύπτω ότι πάντα υπήρχαν αλλά δεν τα έβλεπα.Σαν η ματιά μου,η ακοή μου,οι αισθήσεις μου να ρουφούσαν σα ρουφήχτρα οτιδήποτε τόνιζε κάτι αρνητικό πάνω μου κ μου δήλωνε ότι δεν αξίζω κ τα θετικά δεν τα έβλεπα καν!Σα να είχα επιλεκτικές αισθήσεις!!!!!!!


Θα θελα να πώ δύο λογια για τα δικα μου συναισθηματα και σκεψεις οταν αισθανθηκα οπως περιγράφεις εσυ τα οσα ενιωσες. 

Σκεφτηκα οτι στο ακουσμα ομορφων εντυπώσεων στο προσωπο μου, αισθανομουν αμηχανα κυριως γιατι τα ακουσματα αυτα ελειπαν στα πρωτα μου χρονια, στο μεγάλωμα μου. Ετσι στην πορεια των χρονων, ολα τα θετικα μου φανταζαν περιεργα, υπερβολικα, ψευτικα. Ειχα αρνηση να τα δεχτω. Ακομα κ σημερα νιωθω τις αντιστασεις μου...εστω λιγοτερες.

Στην αισθηση του θετικου, στο να αναγνωρισω το θετικο μου βλεπω και κατι αλλο. Κατι που συνοδευει την αποδοχη του θετικου. Την ευθυνη που συνεπαγεται αυτο. Μπορει λοιπον η αποφυγη της αποδοχης να σημαινε κ εναν φοβο. Του να προχωρησω.Να παω ενα βημα παρακατω. 

Αυτο βεβαια δεν σημαινει οτι σε αφορα. Πηρα ομως αφορμη τα λογια σου....

----------


## weird

Sofia....
πόσο μου αρέσει ο τρόπος σου να κοιτάς μέσα σου, αλλά και έξω σου..
Είναι πολύ λεπτό σημείο αυτό που αναφέρεις..
Η δυσκολία αλλά και ο φόβος του να δεις το θετικό.
Το να δω το θετικό, σημαίνει και να με αγαπήσω, και να εξελιχθώ...
Και το να με αγαπήσω, δεν είναι πάντοτε εύκολη υπόθεση.
Η αγάπη, προυποθέτει σεβασμό.
Το να σεβαστώ τις ανάγκες μου,
μπορεί να σημαίνει να τις θέσω σε πρώτο πλάνο και να ανατρέψω πολλές απο τις ισορροπίες, μέσα στις οποίες άντεχα να υπάρχω....
ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ!
Σ ευχαριστώ για το μοίρασμα του εαυτού σου Σοφία  :Smile:

----------


## weird

Αρση..
σκεφτόμουν....
οτι έχεις το βλέμμα που ξέρει να κοιτά, την ομορφιά του κόσμου τόυτου...
Να διακρίνει, την ομορφιά, μέσα στην ασχήμια..
Αυτό το ίδιο βλέμμα, χρησιμοποίησέ το και για το μέσα σου..
Γιατί,
πίστεψε,
όλη η ομορφιά του κόσμου,
βρίσκεται και αυτή,
μέσα σου..

----------


## weird

ΜΑΜΑ...

Άσπρο κενό
Που να χωρέσω 
το ουρλιαχτό;
Τις απορίες
πώς να βάλω σε τάξη.
Έφυγες
Η καρδιά που χτυπά
Δεν είσαι εδώ
Θα χώραγες μέσα μου παντού
αλλά 
σε έδιωξα
Μακριά
Εκεί που δεν θα ένιωθα
το καυτερό σου άγγιγμα
Μόνο πάγο θα ένιωθα εκεί
Έφυγες
Με ρήμαξες
Γέμισα σάπιες τρύπες 
και φαγωμένους ήλιους
Κι ένα σημείο στο χρόνο κέρδισα
ακίνητο
τρομακτικό
Μια παραμόρφωση
μου χάρισες
και μιαν αλλοίωση
Ψάχνω τα χνάρια σου
Ψάχνω
ακόμα 
κάτι απο εσένα...

----------


## weird

ΑΡΓΑ

Αργά βυθίστηκα
στων σκέψεων την πλάνη
Αργά τις αλήθειες μου έπνιξα 
στη λήθη
Με έκοψα,
σε μικρά μικρά κομματάκια
Με στόλισα με λαχταριστό
γαρνίρισμα
Και μετά με σέρβιρα
στων ανθρώπων τα στόματα.
Συνόδευα με γλυκά
τη νάρκη μου
για να μη νιώθω
τα δαγκώματα.
Με χώνεψαν, με έφτυσαν
Αργά με διέσυρα
σε άπληστα γδυσίματα
Εγινα ζητιάνα
της ανάγκης μου προσκυνήτρα
Αργά ένιωσα τον πόνο της μαχαιριάς
Το έγκλημα έγινε αθόρυβα
με σιωπηλά τεχνάσματα.

----------


## weird

Τα είχα γράψει, σε παλιότερες στιγμές τις θεραπείας μου, στιγμές δύσκολες.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> ΜΑΜΑ...
> 
> Άσπρο κενό
> Που να χωρέσω 
> το ουρλιαχτό;
> Τις απορίες
> πώς να βάλω σε τάξη.
> Έφυγες
> ...


Τέχνη για μένα είναι να εκφράζονται συναισθήματα μέσω ενός μέσου κ να έχουν τη δύναμη να διαπερνάνε τις ψυχές.Όσο πιο δυνατή αυτή η τέχνη τόσο πιο διαπεραστική.Αφήνει κάτι μέσα στις ψυχές που πολλές φορές είναι κ αδιάβαστο.Μου\'χει τύχει 1 κ μοναδική φορά να βγω από θέατρο,να είμαι βουβή,η σκέψη κενή αλλά ταυτόχρονα να νιώθω ότι γίνονται τόσα πράγματα μέσα μου.Είναι παράξενη η τέχνη,μιλάει τη γλώσσα της ψυχής που εμείς δε γνωρίζουμε.
Μικρό ποσοστό περνάει στο συνειδητό.
weird είναι απ τις λίγες φορές που με διαπερνάει κάτι τόσο έντονα.Δε με συγκινεί,δε με θλίβει μιλάει μια γλώσσα μέσα μου κ αγγίζονται τα μέσα μου.Έχω διαβάσει ποίηση,μ\'αρέσει πολύ η μουσική,ο χορός,το θέατρο αλλά δεν είναι εύκολο να μ\'αγγίξουν.Ειλικρινά,δε στο λέω για φιλοφρόνηση.
Είναι πολύ αυθεντικό,το\'βγαλες ατόφιο από μέσα σου.

Θα το αντιγράψω.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> ΑΡΓΑ
> 
> Αργά βυθίστηκα
> στων σκέψεων την πλάνη
> Αργά τις αλήθειες μου έπνιξα 
> στη λήθη
> Με έκοψα,
> σε μικρά μικρά κομματάκια
> ...


Θα μπορούσα να το γράψω κ γω για μένα.....Το νόημα βέβαια,γιατί δεν έχω το ταλέντο σου....

Ακριβώς.

Κ πάλι...είμαι σε πιο πίσω στάδιο απ\'την εποχή που το\'γραφες εσύ,γιατί για να τα έγραφες τα είχες συνειδητοποιήσει,εγώ όχι καλά ακόμα....

----------


## Παστελι

Ενω ολα μ πανε καλα τελευταια κ ολη μερα ειμουν καλα τωρα παει να με πιασει κρηση πανικου.ελεος.τα μαγουλα μ με καινε τα χερια μ παθενουν συσπασεις οπως κ το εντερο μου.πηρα ζαναξ κ κρατιεμαι με το ζορι μην κανω εμετο κ δεν με πιασει.ουγ  :Frown:  :Frown: .καιρο ειχε να με πιασει ο διαολος αυτος.γιατι να με πιασει σημερα ειδικα π στολισα πασχαλινο το σπιτι μου.π πηρα δωρακι στον γιο μου και παιξαμε μαζι.ειμουν τοσο ευτηχησμενη.............


αααααααχ δεν αντεχω το στομαχι μου το κεφαλι μ παει να εκραγει

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> Ενω ολα μ πανε καλα τελευταια κ ολη μερα ειμουν καλα τωρα παει να με πιασει κρηση πανικου.ελεος.τα μαγουλα μ με καινε τα χερια μ παθενουν συσπασεις οπως κ το εντερο μου.πηρα ζαναξ κ κρατιεμαι με το ζορι μην κανω εμετο κ δεν με πιασει.ουγ .καιρο ειχε να με πιασει ο διαολος αυτος.γιατι να με πιασει σημερα ειδικα π στολισα πασχαλινο το σπιτι μου.π πηρα δωρακι στον γιο μου και παιξαμε μαζι.ειμουν τοσο ευτηχησμενη.............
> 
> 
> αααααααχ δεν αντεχω το στομαχι μου το κεφαλι μ παει να εκραγει


Ηρέμησε Μαρία,θα σε πιάσει το ζανάξ κ μπορεί να την προλάβει.Κουράγιο.

----------


## Παστελι

με επιασε ειδη λολ αλλατο καψιμο στα μαγουλα δεν εφυγε.μ την σπαει δεν θελω να περνω χαναχ.2 μηνες ειχα να παρω απο οσο θυμαμαι/.νιωθω σαν δειλη οταν περνω ζαναξ θεω μονη να τον παλευω τον πανικο

----------


## Arsi

δε λες που τον πρόλαβες....μη σκέφτεσαι ότι είσαι δειλή.Καλύτερα θα ήταν να τον περνούσες....?
Πάρε αγκαλιά ήρεμα το γιο σου κ κοιμήσου. :Smile:

----------


## weird

Άρση μου.. 
σ ευχαριστώ πραγματικά. Ξέρεις, μου λες λόγια τόσο σημαντικά για μένα. Κανείς δεν μου τα έχει πει. Το να αγγίξω μια ή περισσότερες ανθρώπινες ψυχές, τα να βγάλω στο φως αλήθειες, το να τις επικοινωνώ, να δέχομαι και να μεταδίδω, αυτή είναι για μένα η μεγαλύτερη ικανοποίηση….
Πρέπει να σου επισημάνω ότι διαθέτεις μια εξαιρετική φύση, καθώς η ευαισθησία σου, παρά τα όποια δυσάρεστα σημεία μπορεί να έχει μια ευαισθησία, σου επιτρέπει να διακρίνεις με λεπτότητα τα πράγματα. Για παράδειγμα, όντως, όπως λες, το «μαμά» πήδηξε αυτούσιο από μέσα μου, από τα βάθη του ασυνείδητου πιο πολύ, πάνω στο χαρτί. όταν τελείωσα συνειδητοποίησα τι είχα γράψει. ( Δεν το ξανάπιασα, θέλει επεξεργασία ποιητική, γιατί αποτελεί καθαρή «πρώτη ύλη», αλλά με προσοχή, για να μην χαθεί, πάνω στην επεξεργασία η αυθεντικότητά του..)
Το «αργά» από την άλλη, ακολούθησε μια συνειδητοποίηση που είχε προηγηθεί και προσπάθησε να της δώσει μορφή… ήταν λιγότερο αυθόρμητο ( αυτόματο ), οπότε χρειάζεται και λιγότερη επεξεργασία. 
όπως καταλαβαίνεις, πιο μέσα δεν γινόταν να πέσεις. 
Ωστόσο, σκέφτηκα στο εξής να είμαι πιο προσεκτική στο τι θα αναρτώ, γιατί δεν θα ήθελα να υποσκάψω με κανέναν τρόπο τους ρυθμούς σου στο να σε «δεις».
Φιλάκια πολλά άρση μου και πάλι, ευχαριστώ. 



Μιλάς για ταλέντο. Ωστόσο, θυμήσου τους μηχανισμούς μέσα σου που σε εμποδίζουν να βλέπεις καθαρά τα θετικά σου. Ακούω αυτό που μου λες, αλλά δεν συμφωνώ μαζί του, καθώς με τα δικά μου μάτια, βλέπω μια ιδιαίτερη μορφή έκφρασης στα γραπτά σου.

----------


## Arsi

Weird, καταρχήν μου αρέσει πολύ που γράφεις!Δεν υποσκάπτεις τους ρυθμούς μου,να με βοηθήσεις,να με ερεθίσεις για κάτι μπορεί.Κ έτσι είναι οι ουσιαστικοί ρυθμοί,δεν κλονίζονται με τίποτα,μόνο διαλλείματα ξεγελάσματος περνούν,όταν κάνουμε το λάθος κ δεχτούμε κάτι σα σωστό επειδή μας το είπαν κ όχι επειδή το πιστεύουμε πραγματικά.

Δε μπορώ να πιστέψω,πως δε σου είπαν ότι έχεις αγγίξει ανθρώπινες ψυχές γιατί το\'χεις κ το ξέρεις...Κ αυτό γιατί έχεις μεγάλο βάθος σαν άνθρωπος κ μπορείς κ \'μιλάς\' καλά κ άλλη γλώσσα που δε χρειάζεται το στόμα....

Δε μπορώ π.χ.να δεχτώ ότι βγάζεις τέτοια πράγματα από μέσα σου κ να μη μπορείς να μιλάς άνετα με τα μάτια κ να μπορείς ν\'αγγίζεις έστω μόνο με αυτά βαθιά ,κάποιες στιγμές.

Σίγουρα άγγιξες κ ...κακώς δε στο είπανε :Smile: 

Να΄σαι καλά.

Το ευχαριστώ στο χρωστάω εγώ που μου πρόσφερες την \'τέχνη\' σου κ πήρα απ\'αυτή.

----------


## weird

Γλυκιά μου,
οι άνθρωποι μου έχουν πει πολλές φορές,
πως αγγίζω την ψυχή τους.
Στην άμεση επαφή, αλλά και στην διαδικτυακή.
Πως μου έχουν ανοίξει κομμάτια τους, που αλλού δεν τα ξεδίπλωσαν πουθενά...
Αυτό μου συμβαίνει απο μικρή ηλικία.
Και συμβαίνει και με ανθρώπους που δεν με ξέρουν καλά.
Εχει και τα κακά του.
Κάποιοι, με έχουν κατηγορήσει οτι τους \"κάνω\" και ανοίγονται ενώ δεν θέλουν!!! Οτι το κάνω ύπουλα... Μία φίλη μου μάλιστα, μου είχε πει να μην είμαι τόσο εκφραστική μαζί της, να μην εκφράζω έτσι το μέσα μου, γιατί την κάνω και αυτή να εξομολογείται πράγματα που δεν θέλει..
Εχω κατα καιρούς προσπαθήσει να είμαι λιγότερο ανοιχτή και λιγότερο βαθιά ή αληθινη όταν βλέπω οτι δεν θέλω να πλησιάσω κάποιον, να με πλησιάσει, ή οτι το κλιμα δεν το σηκώνει. 

Το αφεντικό πχ. στη δουλειά μου έχει πει οτι αποπνέω μια οικειότητα και πρέπει να το αποβάλλω! 

Με πολλούς ανθρώπους ήρθα κοντά και μετά εξαφανίστηκαν.
Μία καλή μου φίλη μου λεεί ότι ίσως να φοβούνται κάποιοι να δουν πράγματα για τον εαυτό τους...

τι να πω, πάντως ουδέν καλό αμιγές κακού.
Αυτό που κυρίως εννοούσα, είναι οτι κανείς δενμου έχει εκφράσει άμεσα οτι τον έχει αγγίξει τόσο βαθιά κάτι που έγραψα..κι αν θες, αυτό που λες \"τέχνη \" μου..

----------


## vince

Το θέμα weird είναι να καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλουν απο σένα όσοι το κάνουν αυτό...γιατι δεν έχουν όλοι τις ίδιες καλές διαθέσεις...

----------


## weird

Ναι, υπάρχει μια μορφή μη λεκτικής επικοινωνίας, η οποία μου αρέσει πολύ.
Καμία φορά,
τα ανείπωτα,
είναι πιο σημαντικά απο τα ειπωμένα :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Το θέμα weird είναι να καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλουν απο σένα όσοι το κάνουν αυτό...γιατι δεν έχουν όλοι τις ίδιες καλές διαθέσεις...


Φυσικά και δεν έχουν όλοι τις ίδιες διαθέσεις!
Εχω συναντήσει αρκετά,και αρκετούς με διάφορες διαθέσεις. 
ωστε να ξέρω να με προφυλάσσω...να κλείνω όταν πρέπει και να ανοίγω όταν το θέλω.
Φυσικά το ρίσκο πάντοτε υπάρχει.
Μα κάποια πράγματα, τα αγαπώ τοσο πολύ πάνω μου, που δεν θα τα άλλαζα, ούτε για όλα τα ρίσκα του κόσμου.

----------


## vince

Τα ανείπωτα μερικές φορές έρχονται σε αντίθεση από τα ειπωμένα...για μερικούς άλλωστε είναι πιο σημαντικό να αισθάνονται κοινωνικά επιθυμητοί παρά υποκειμενικά επιθυμητοί..σαφώς και τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vince_
> Τα ανείπωτα μερικές φορές έρχονται σε αντίθεση από τα ειπωμένα...για μερικούς άλλωστε είναι πιο σημαντικό να αισθάνονται κοινωνικά επιθυμητοί παρά υποκειμενικά επιθυμητοί..σαφώς και τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο.


Ναι, κάποιες φορές..μπορεί και να συμβαίνει αυτό που λες.
κοινωνικά και άρα, να χαίρουν μιας μέσης κοινωνικής εκτίμησης που έρχεται απο έξω,
παρά να εκτιμούν οι ίδιοι τον ευατό τους?
υγ. σου απαντώ στο u2u :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αυτό μου συμβαίνει απο μικρή ηλικία.
> Και συμβαίνει και με ανθρώπους που δεν με ξέρουν καλά.
> Εχει και τα κακά του.
> Κάποιοι, με έχουν κατηγορήσει οτι τους \"κάνω\" και ανοίγονται ενώ δεν θέλουν!!! Οτι το κάνω ύπουλα... Μία φίλη μου μάλιστα, μου είχε πει να μην είμαι τόσο εκφραστική μαζί της, να μην εκφράζω έτσι το μέσα μου, γιατί την κάνω και αυτή να εξομολογείται πράγματα που δεν θέλει..
> Εχω κατα καιρούς προσπαθήσει να είμαι λιγότερο ανοιχτή και λιγότερο βαθιά ή αληθινη όταν βλέπω οτι δεν θέλω να πλησιάσω κάποιον, να με πλησιάσει, ή οτι το κλιμα δεν το σηκώνει. 
> 
> Το αφεντικό πχ. στη δουλειά μου έχει πει οτι αποπνέω μια οικειότητα και πρέπει να το αποβάλλω! 
> 
> ...


Αυτό είναι χάρισμα!
Κ γω το έχω εν μέρει.
Οι πιο πολλοί άνθρωποι ακριβώς αποφεύγουν,φοβούνται να έχουν τέτοιες επαφές επειδή φοβούνται την επαφή με τον εαυτό τους.Συμφωνώ με τη φίλη σου.

Είπα κ γω,αν είναι δυνατόν να μη στο έχουν πει....Κ να μου το ξανάλεγες δε θα μπορούσα να το πιστέψω. :Smile: 

Άσχετο weird,ότι γράφεις το κρατάς μόνο για τον εαυτό σου?Ασχολείσαι παραπέρα?Είχα κάποτε μια φίλη που κέρδισε το 1ο πανελλήνιο βραβείο ποίησης κ μέχρι τότε ασχολούνταν μόνο ερασιτεχνικά.Να καταλάβεις κάναμε 2 χρόνια παρέα κ δεν ήξερα ότι έγραφε.Μέχρι πριν 4 περίπου χρόνια που είχαμε ακόμα επαφές είχα μάθει πως ποιήματά της είχαν εκδοθεί σε διάφορες χώρες δωρεάν κ στην Ελλάδα εννοείται.Απ΄τη μια μέρα στην άλλη στέλνοντας απλά ένα ποιήμα.
Αν κάποιος μπορεί να προσφέρει πέρα απ\'το να εκφράζεται γιατί να μην το κάνει?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αυτό μου συμβαίνει απο μικρή ηλικία.
> Και συμβαίνει και με ανθρώπους που δεν με ξέρουν καλά.
> Εχει και τα κακά του.
> ...


Έτσι είναι Άρση μου, με έχουν πει χαρισματική, διάφοροι κοντινοί μου, όπως κι εσένα πιστεύω  :Smile:  Ο καθένας μας έχει ένα χάρισμα. 
Ανθρωποι που φοβούνται να κοιτάξουν βαθιά μέσα τους, δεν στέκονται εύκολα δίπλα μου. Υπάρχει ο φόβος.
άλλες φορές, όταν κάατι τους ξεφεύγει, κααατι παραπάνω απο όσο ελέγχουν, απομακρύνονται μερικοί, μη αντέχοντας το βάρος της έκθεσης ( όχι τόσο σε μενα, αλλα σε αυτούς).

Το άγγιγμα των ψυχών, σπουδαίο πράγμα...
Νομίζω, οτι κάθε άνθρωπος, στέλνει σημάδια, διαρκώς, με την ανάσα, το βλέμμα, την κίνηση, τον ήχο της φωνής κτλ.
Το να παρατηρείς, να αφουγκράζεσαι,
αλλά και το βασικότερο, να ΑΚΟΥΣ τον άλλο,
φεύγοντας ακόμα και απο τον εαυτό σου και τις παραστάσεις σου αν χρειαστεί,
νομίζω οτι είναι στοιχεία που χαρακτηρίζουν αυτή την ικανότητα....
Και η ανάγκη για βαθιά επικοινωνία, κυρίως...νομίζω σου είναι γνώριμα αυτά κι εσένα. 

Έχω μαζέψει κάμποσα ποιήματα που θεωρώ αξιόλογα...Σκέφτομαι να κάνω κάποια κίνηση, 
η να τα εκδώσω, ή να τα πάω σε κάποιον διαγωνισμό...
Το μόνο που με σταματά είναι η τυχόν δημοσιότητα, όχι των ποιημάτων, αλλα του προσώπου μου,
και το ενδεχόμενο του να ενταχθώ σε κάποιον καλλιτεχνικό κύκλο.. τελοσπάντων, θα δέιξει. 

Κάνω σχέδια,
κι όταν έρθει η ώρα,
ελπίζω να τα πραγματοποιήσω...
Γιατί έχω να πω πολλά και θέλω να ακουστώ...
Πολλές αλήθειες.
Οχι όμως να ακουστώ τόσο εγώ, όσο τα γραφόμενά μου.

----------


## Arsi

> [i]Originally posted by weird[/]
> 
> Έχω μαζέψει κάμποσα ποιήματα που θεωρώ αξιόλογα...Σκέφτομαι να κάνω κάποια κίνηση, 
> η να τα εκδώσω, ή να τα πάω σε κάποιον διαγωνισμό...
> Το μόνο που με σταματά είναι η τυχόν δημοσιότητα, όχι των ποιημάτων, αλλα του προσώπου μου,
> και το ενδεχόμενο του να ενταχθώ σε κάποιον καλλιτεχνικό κύκλο.. τελοσπάντων, θα δέιξει. 
> 
> Κάνω σχέδια,
> κι όταν έρθει η ώρα,
> ...


Έχω ιδιάιτερη αδυναμία στην τέχνη κ θεωρώ ότι όποιος έχει ταλέντο δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να το κρατάει για τον εαυτό του, απ\'τη στιγμή που μπορεί να κάνει τόσο καλό.....

Η τέχνη έχει πολύ δύναμη πάνω στις ανθρώπινες ψυχές.

Πολλοί γράφουν,έχουν μάθει τεχνικές ή έχουν καλλιεργήσει έναν ωραίο λόγο.Παρόμοια κ στη μουσική και αλλού.
Δε μπορούν \'νάγγίξουν΄ ψυχές όμως.Το ταλέντο είναι κάτι άλλο.

Γράφεις πάρα πολύ ωραία αλλά το ταλέντο σου το είδα μέσα απ\'το ποιήμα \'μαμά΄.

Όταν κλείνεις τα μάτια κ το χέρι υπακούει εντολές της ψυχής σαν να γράφει κάποιος άλλος,σαν να παίζει μουσική ή ζωγραφίζει κάποιος άλλος,όταν αποτυπώνονται κομματια χωρίς να περάσουν απ\'το πεδίο της σκέψης καθόλου.

Όσο για τους κύκλους είναι στο χέρι σου.
Αν θες δεν εμφανίζεσαι πουθενά,στον κόσμο μοιράζεις το μέσα σου.....
Καλή επιτυχία στα όνειρα σου....σου ανήκει..... :Smile:

----------


## weird

Arsi....
πως να σε ευχαριστήσω?
Εχω συγκινηθεί...
Σ ευχαριστώ,
πραγματικά...
Θα το κάνω, θα παλέψω γι αυτό...
Χαίρομαι που με έπιασες, που κατάλαβες.. το \"μαμά\".
Που σε άγγιξε.Ειδικά αυτό.
Είσαι ξεχωριστός άνθρωπος..
κοίτα να σε προσέχεις.

----------


## weird

Συμφωνώ για την Τέχνη.. έχω γράψει γι αυτό παλιότερα στο φόρουμ.. σε μια κουβέντα που είχαμε με την Liberchild...
Η Τέχνη, είναι για μένα, κάτι ιερό.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Arsi....
> πως να σε ευχαριστήσω?
> Εχω συγκινηθεί...
> Σ ευχαριστώ,
> πραγματικά...
> Θα το κάνω, θα παλέψω γι αυτό...
> Χαίρομαι που με έπιασες, που κατάλαβες.. το \"μαμά\".
> Που σε άγγιξε.Ειδικά αυτό.
> ...


weird μου εσύ δεν έχεις λόγο να με ευχαριστήσεις.Είναι αλήθεια όλα αυτά.
Με όλα τα κουσούρια που μπορεί να με φορτώνει μια υπερευαισθησία μου δίνει κ την ικανότητα να νιώθω,να αντιλαμβάνομαι κ είναι το μόνο στο οποίο έχω αυτοπεποίθεση.Γι΄αυτό κ όσα σου είπα τα πιστεύω 100%.

Κ η τέχνη είναι η τροφή της ψυχής μου.Την αγαπάω κ την ψάχνω στο οτιδήποτε.Είναι δύσκολο όμως να τη συναντάς.
Είναι σπάνια.....

Εγώ σ\'ευχαριστώ για το ΄να σε προσέχεις\' γιατί ειδικά αυτή τη στιγμή το έχω πολύ ανάγκη.

----------


## weird

Η αληθινή Τέχνη, είναι σπάνια...
αυτή που συλλαμβάνει το Αόρατο και το κάνει Ορατό.
Αυτή η πνοή δημιουργίας που φέρνει στο Φως πράγματα απο το βαθύ σκοτάδι.

----------


## weird

Για μενα η εννοια της τέχνης εξηγείται σε πολλά επίπεδα...
Η Τέχνη είναι η ΥΠΕΡΒΑΣΗ
του υλικού κόσμου, η σύλληψη του αόρατου
η υπέρβαση του εγώ, της ατοιμικότητας και η σύνδεση μέσω του μανδύα ΄(της Τέχνης) με τον κάθε Ανθρωπο - Άλλο
η υπερβαση της ατομικότητας λοιπόν και η σύνδεση με την οικουμενικότητα,
η υπέρβαση του΄χώρου και του χρόνου, η συσώρευση του στο παρόν που τα περιλαμβάνει όλα,
Τέχνη, 
είναι το η αποκάλυψη, κομματιών του Καλλιτέχνη και συνακόλουθα του Θεατή του, μέσω του αγγίγματος.
Τέχνη είναι η έκφραση του ενός που ακουμπά τη σιωπή του άλλου και τον βοηθά να εκφραστεί κι εκείνος...
Τέχνη είναι η υπερύψωση σε ένα επίπεδο λιγότερο κοσμικό, 
η Τέχνη είναι ενας αδιόρατος χιτώνας,
οταν θες να \"μιλάς\" για \"΄σένα \" και για τον καθένα.
Ενα γέννημα, 
ταπεινό και λαμπερό συνάμα.
Τέχνη είναι η ασχήμια, όμορφα ειπωμένη,
η αλήθεια γλυκά τραγουδισμένη...
Μα αλήθεια, παρόλαυτα 
για τον καθένα κάτι διαφορετικό είναι η Τέχνη
και δεν μπορούμε να δώσουμε ορισμό κανενα :Smile:  




Τέχνη είναι οι δονήσεις της Ύπαρξης αποκωδικοποιημένες.
Τέχνη είναι το άπλωμα της στιγμής.
Τέχνη είναι η σύνδεση με το Όλον.
Τέχνη είναι η δυνατότητα της Μαγείας να ανασαίνει πάνω στη γη..... 



Υπαρχει η ομορφια που μπορω να δω και η ομορφια που μπορω να φανταστώ.
Μεσω της Τέχνης μπορώ να μεταφερω την φαντασια μου στο πραγματικό - υλικό επίπεδο.
Ετσι, κανω το επίπλαστο αληθινό κατα μία έννοια.
Εσυ, θα συναντηθεις με το αληθινο και η μαγκιά ειναι να μπορέσω να σε ΄φερω στο επίπεδο του επίπλαστού μου.
Το οποίο επίπλαστο μπορεί να προκαλέσει ως αφορμή νέες δονήσεις επίπλαστου μέσα σου και να σου αποκαλύψει βαθη που δεν ήξερες οτι είχες....
Το επιπλαστο με το αληθινό τελουν σε στενη αλληλεπίδραση και το ενα δεν θα μπορουσε να υπαρξει διχως το αλλο :Smile:  



Η τέχνη είναι και μια διαδικασία δημιουργίας - γέννησης. 
Ανοίγει νεες διαστάσεις- επίπεδα στο ήδη υπάρχον κοινης χρήσης καθημερινό επίπεδο. Όπως το βλέπω, το επίπεδο αυτό, είναι διαμορφωμένο μέσα απο ενα πλήθος συμβιβασμών προκειμένου να αμβλυνθεί η σχετικότητα της υποκειμενικότητας του καθενος, και να χωρεσουμε ολοι σε μια κοινα συμφωνημενη εννοια πραγματικότητας.
η Τεχνη είναι η διαφορετικότητα που ξεπηδά μεσα απο την ομοιογένεια. 



Το έργο τέχνης, είναι τέτοιο μόνο επειδη δημιουργήθηκε για να εκφράσει τον δημιουργό του, ή σαν στοιχείο του ορισμού του θα συμπεριλαμβανατε και την αλληλεπίδραση που δημιουργείται αναμεσα στο εργο και σε ενα άλλο άτομο- θεατή- κοινό?



Παραθέτω εδώ τα παλιότερα που είχα πει πάνω στο θέμα, θέλω να ξέρεις τις απόψεις μου, όπως αυθόρμητα και γνήσια εκφράστηκαν :Smile: )

----------


## Arsi

Eίναι πραγματικά ότι πιο ωραίο έχω διαβάσει για την ένοια της τέχνης!

Απ\'την πρώτη φορά που σε διάβασα κατάλαβα ότι μπορεί να έχεις σχέση με την τέχνη,ως κ να εκδίδεις.....

Σε θαυμάζω weird.

----------


## weird

Αρσι... με νοιάζει να επικοινωνήσω την άποψή μου μαζί σου,( δεν ξέρω αν τα είχες διαβάσει)
όχι να κερδίσω τον θαυμασμό σου...
Σ ευχαριστώ γι άλλη μια φορά..
Παίρνω πολύ σοβαρά υπόψην, τα λόγια μιας ψυχής ευαίσθητης και ικανής να διακρίνει τις λεπτές αποχρώσεις των πραγμάτων..
Καλό σου βράδυ.

----------


## Arsi

Το θαυμασμό μου τον είχες weird μου,απλά στον είπα τώρα.....

Καλό σου βράδυ :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Το μυαλό μπερδεύεται...κ κοιτάζει απ΄την άκρη.
Τα συναισθήματα με λούζουν κ κινούν το σώμα μου.
Το μυαλό ακολουθεί βουβό.Δε μιλάει.Τρόμαξε.
Όχι μου ανήκει αυτό το φως.Όπως ακριβώς μου άνηκε κ το σκοτάδι.
Αυτή τη στιγμή που τα συναισθήματα μου δίνουν χαρά,δύναμη,δενουν το σώμα μου γερά πάνω τους κ πετάμε.Ο αέρας διαπερνάει το σώμα μου κ νιώθω την ελευθερία του ουρανού.

Ελευθερία.Αέρας.Φως.Χαρά.Αγ άπη.

Πάντα πίστευα πως άξιζε τον κόπο.Πως υπάρχει.
Πως υπάρχω.

----------


## weird

ΜΑΣΚΕΣ

Μεγαλώσαμε, φορώντας μάσκες
Σε διάφορα σχήματα και καλούπια
Και χρώματα
Και μεταξύ μας παίζαμε
Το παιχνίδι των σκιών
Υπό των κεριών
Τη λάμψη.


Κι όταν τις βγάζαμε
Κι όταν τις βγάζαμε


Πονούσαμε
Φωνάζαμε
Γιατί δεν μας άρεζαν
Δεν μας άρεζαν
Οι μικρές και μεγάλες αποκαλύψεις
Που έριχναν φως


Στου χρόνου την σπατάλη,
Στα μικρά και τα μεγάλα μας ψέματα
Και τα σημαδεμένα πρόσωπά μας.


Γιατί νιώθαμε άβολα 
Δίχως τις μάσκες
Νιώθαμε άβολα
Σαν ξένοι
Που δεν
Συνάντησαν
Ποτέ πριν 
Ο ένας τον άλλο.


Και σαν αγγίζαμε
Δίχως τις μάσκες
Την Ομορφιά
Και την Αλήθεια
Και την Ασχήμια 
Εκείνες
Μας έκαιγαν κατάματα.
Κατάψυχα.

Ήτανε
Ασήκωτα
Όλα αυτά
Για τους εύθραυστους ώμους μας
Που είχαν συνηθίσει να μένουν
Αθέατοι 
Μέσα
Στο σκοτάδι
Του μικρού μας κουκλόσπιτου. 


Γι αυτό
Κι εμείς
Μεγαλώσαμε, φορώντας μάσκες
Σε διάφορα σχήματα και καλούπια
Και χρώματα
Και μεταξύ μας παίζαμε
Το παιχνίδι των σκιών
Υπό των κεριών
Τη λάμψη.

----------


## weird

Τί όμορφα που νιώθω
σαν κρατάω απλά ένα κλωνάρι πασχαλιάς
και λίγο το μυρίζω λίγο το αφήνω να με χαιδέψει απαλά
το τοποθετώ κάπου να φαίνεται
μέσα στο χώρο που υπάρχω
για να θυμάμαι κάτι φορές
πόσο μακριά είμαι
απο την ίδια τη ζωή που με γέννησε.
Πως γαληνεύει η ψυχή,
κρατώντας ετούτο το άνθος
το μαβί. 

Να μπορούσα να στο χαρίσω
εσένα που τα μάτια σου βυθίζονται απαλά στην ανυπαρξία
και στο χειρότερο τέλος όλων:
τη λήθη.
Να μπορούσες να απλώσεις το χέρι να τ αρπάξεις
να φτάσουν τα ίχνη του μέχρι μέσα στα σωθικά σου
και η εικόνα του να σου γνέψει 
μέσα απο άπλετο φως.

Μα τώρα είσαι στο σκοτάδι
συρρικνώνεσαι 
ερμαιο της ανθρώπινης σάρκας σου
εκπληρώνεις του χρόνου 
το μερτικό
Ζεις μέσα στο φόβο και την αγωνία 
αυτού που είναι τρομερό να έρθει
ανασαίνεις την ανυπαρξία
τίποτα άλλο ανάμεσα σε σενα και αυτήν δεν χωρά

Δεν αντέχω να σε βλέπω
μακάβρια μέσα στην γυμνή σου αλήθεια
όπως δεν αντέχω να στρέψω αλλού 
το βλέμμα μου.
Κοιτώ τα μαραμένα στήθη
τις ξεχειλωμένες φλέβες
τη θολωμένη σου ματιά
και η φωνή σου
με καρφώνει
σαν αθώου σφαγίου κραυγή 
έτσι απλώνεται μέσα μου.

Δεν μπορώ να σε φτάσω
μπήκε ο χρόνος ανάμεσά μας
μπήκε η ζωή 
και μπήκε ο θάνατος
μπορώ σιωπηλά να κοιτώ τον ξεπεσμό των γηρατείων
να διαγράφει μεγαλειωδώς τον δρόμο του πάνω σου
και να θριαμβέυει με την ωδύνη μου
που ασφυκτιά.

Κι αχ ετούτο το βλέμμα σου
όταν κάτι ώρες ανασύρεται και μου μιλά
τόσο ανελέητα και φλύαρα
χωρίς να βγάζει ούτε λέξη 
μόνο με κοιτά
και οι χτύποι της καρδιάς σου
χλωμοί κι ασθενικοί
αντέχουνε ακόμα έντονα να διαμαρτύρονται 
και να μου στέλνουν τα σημάδια τους μέσα απο 
την ματιά σου.

Τα λόγια που δεν ειπώθηκαν 
πάντα θα υπάρχουν 
μα εγώ θα μείνω στα ειπωμένα.
Σαν γύρει το μεσημέρι
με την πρώτη απογευματινή δροσιά
σαν φιλί ορθάνοιχτο θα σου φέρω
το κλονάρι αυτό
της ανοιξιάτικης πασχαλιάς
να σε συντροφεύει.

Σ αγαπώ.

----------


## weird

Αρσι,
θέλω να σου πω,\\οτι βρίσκω εκπληκτικά τα όσα καταθέτεις... με μαγνητίζουν αφού φαίνονται να έρχονται απο τα έγκατα του μέσα σου...
καθαρή, γνήσια, πρώτη ύλη.
Με άγγιξαν, με συγκλόνισαν με ταρακούνισαν τα όσα είχες γράψει προηγουμένως.

Μπόρεσα και σε ένιωσα ακόμα πιο βαθιά.

Να είσαι καλά κορίτσι μου, συνεχίζοντας τον δρόμο για την απελευθέρωση.

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

Η αέναη κίνηση του χρόνου..
τη νιώθεις πάνω σου καθώς
βαδίζεις την περίπλοκη,
ολοένα μικρότερη πορεία σου.
Τη νιώθεις μέσα σου καθώς
το ψυχρό χάδι του ανέμου
ολοένα πλησιάζει..
Άλλοι την αποδέχονται,
χαίρονται μα στο τέλος
κρύβονται πιστεύοντας
ότι το ψυχρό χάδι του ανέμου
θα τους ξεχάσει,
θα τους περάσει..
Άλλοι τη διώχνουν,
διαδηλώνουν,
ατίθασοι,απροσάρμοστοι
επαναστάτες του χρόνου
η ολότητα τους ζεσταίνει
καθώς το ψύχος παραμονεύει
από μακριά σαν κοράκι.
Υπάρχει πάντα η στιγμή
που η ατομικότητα κερδίζει.
Τότε βρίσκει την ευκαιρία
του το κοράκι του χάους.
Είναι ανελέητο
στους θρήνους εκείνων.
Η μετάνοια δεν τους λυτρώνει..
Είναι η στιγμή που
ΟΛΟΙ σκύβουν το κεφάλι
έρμαια του φόβου..
Η πορεία τους γίνεται γκρεμός
που όλοι τσακίζονται.
Διαλύεται κάθε ίχνος
ατομικότητας,συντροφιάς,
ζέστης..
Είναι η ώρα του ψύχους
και ο χρόνος συνεχίζει
την αέναη πορεία του
χωρίς δισταγμό
...για τις απώλειες


15-12-08

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αρσι,
> θέλω να σου πω,\\οτι βρίσκω εκπληκτικά τα όσα καταθέτεις... με μαγνητίζουν αφού φαίνονται να έρχονται απο τα έγκατα του μέσα σου...
> καθαρή, γνήσια, πρώτη ύλη.
> Με άγγιξαν, με συγκλόνισαν με ταρακούνισαν τα όσα είχες γράψει προηγουμένως.
> 
> Μπόρεσα και σε ένιωσα ακόμα πιο βαθιά.
> 
> Να είσαι καλά κορίτσι μου, συνεχίζοντας τον δρόμο για την απελευθέρωση.


weird μου,σ\'ευχαριστώ ειλικρινά για τα λόγια σου.

Είναι αλήθεια πως όσα είχα γράψει έβγαιναν από μέσα μου ανεξέλεγκτα και με τέρμα μουσική να μη λειτουργεί καθόλου η λογική.

Ένιωσα όμως πολύ άσχημα που τα έγραψα γιατί λόγω του έγκατος ακουγόταν extreme και παράξενα.Γι\'αυτό και τα έσβησα.Η έκθεση τους με έκανε να νιώσω πολύ άβολα και ντροπή την άλλη μέρα γι\'αυτό και το ευχαριστώ είναι τόσο εννοειτικό.

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ :Smile:

----------


## weird

Κάτι φορές που δεν λειτουργεί καθόλου η λογική, θαύματα συμβαίνουν...

Πόνεσα με ότι διάβασα.

Η μάλλον, ένιωσα μουδιασμένο πόνο...

Τελοσπάντων, ας μην επεκταθώ άλλο. Εύχομαι να είσαι καλά.

----------


## Arsi

ψέματα,ψέματα,ψέματα,αλήθε α,αλήθεια,αλήθεια
αλήθεια και ψέματα μαζί
και φόβος και οργή και χάος και ισοπέδωση
και τότε ψάχνεις να βρεις το τίποτα
ψάχνεις μεσ\'το τίποτα για να το βρείς
να το στολίσεις και να το κάνεις κάτι
αλλά το τίποτα είναι τίποτα.

----------


## weird

Το πιο άδειο τίποτα
το πιο ανούσιο 
το πιο ερημωμένο απο ζωή
κι απο χορτάρι
κι απο κάθε δύναμη 
γεννά κάτι.

Χρειάζονται τα τίποτα.
Αλήθειες και ψέματα,
τι επικίνδυνα παιχνίδια...

αγγίζουν τον ίλιγγο τον πιο τρελό
απο όλα τα τρελά εκείνα όνειρα
της παιδικής ηλικίας 
που θράφηκαν 
αχόρταγα,
με το αίμα της νεότητας
σπάζοντας πριν την ώρα της την αθωότητα
χαρίζοντας ατέλεια
που συνοδεύει
με το παιδικό της φάλτσο γέλιο
ακόμα και τα ώριμα τα χρόνια 
που έρχονται κατόπιν.

----------


## weird

Θέλω να με χάσω.
Ξέρω να με χάνω καλά 
μέσα στους άλλους.

Δεν αντέχω 
τον πόνο που ζητά επιτακτικά 
μιαν υπόκλιση. 

Ξέρω να με αγνοώ
να με χάνω μέσα στους άλλους.

----------


## Arsi

Άνοιξε πάλι....Ακούγονται οι σιδεριές,άνοιξε η πόρτα που οδηγεί στη φυλακή.
Η πληγή υγραίνεται,αρχίζει να σκίζεται το δέρμα.
Κάθε βήμα και μια σχισμή.Τι πάω να κάνω πάλι σ\'αυτό το σκοτεινό υπόγειο που μυρίζει τη βρωμιά της ψυχής?Τι θέλω?Γιατί δεν αφήνω το θηρίο εκεί κάτω ξεχασμένο?
Όσο πλησιάζω η λαχτάρα μου μεγάλη και η πληγή καίει και πονάει.
Η ανάσα βαριά,αντιλαλεί.Τα βήματα ακούγονται στο θηρίο και το ακούω να τραντάζεται.Ο φύλακας βρίζει,σηκώνεται και ετοιμάζεται για άλλη μια μάχη μαζί του.
Η λαχτάρα του στο αντίκρυσμά μου κάνει την καρδιά μου να χτυπάει δυνατά.Το βλέπω να τρελένεται,να θέλει να ρθει κοντά μου,να με αγκαλιάσει κ εγώ άλλο τόσο.Αγαπιόμαστε και είναι ο ένας για τον άλλο το νόημα της ζωής του κ όμως ο φύλακας μας χωρίζει. 

Θέλω να το αγγίξω,να το ελευθερώσω...μα δεν έχω τα κλειδιά....πονάω που το βλέπω εκεί φυλακισμένο.Ο φύλακας έχει πάρει την εντολή μου,έδωσε όρκο να την υπακούει και δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να ελευθερώσω το έκτρωμα απ\'το να σκοτώσω τον φύλακα.
Δεν έχω τη δύναμη.Δε μ\'αρέσουν οι σκοτωμοί αλλά ο πόνος μου ταράζει τις θάλασσες,τον ουρανό,τη γη.

Πέφτω κάτω,σέρνομαι με την πληγή να αιμοραγεί επικύνδινα.Η πληγή του πόνου της αγάπης μου γι\'αυτό.Η πληγή να το βλέπω.Η πληγή της φυλακής του.
Αιμοραγώ,το αίμα πλημμύρισε...αναισθησία,παρ άληση,αιώρηση στο υπέροχο τίποτα.Ποτέ δε φανταζόμουν την τόση ομορφιά του τίποτα.....

κ ξαφνικά ανοίγω τα μάτια μου,με την πληγή κλειστή και μακριά απ\'τη φυλακή.Βγήκα.

----------


## anwnimi

Η ομορφιά του υπέροχου τίποτα, της παράλησης, του παγώματος... Αφάνταστη ομορφιά, πλανεύτρα. Τόσο πλανεύτρα που μπορεί να σε πλανεύει μια ολόκληρη ζωή...Αν το θέλεις. Αν το αντέχεις.

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNnmDfhxIwo

----------


## anwnimi

Θύμηση και λήθη

Θυμάμαι
Προσπαθώ να θυμάμαι
Να μην ξεχάσω
Ποτέ αν γίνεται
Για όσο ζω
Προσπαθώ να μην ξεχάσω

Το πρόσωπό σου
Τις ρυτίδες του
και τις εκφράσεις που έπαιρναν...

Τη χροιά της φωνής σου
Όταν έλεγες το όνομά μου

Τα χέρια σου
Τον τρόπο που περπατούσες
Που στεκόσουν

Πόσα θυμάμαι και πόσα έχω ξεχάσει
Και πόσα θα ξεχάσω
Με πονούν τα όσα έχω ξεχάσει και τα όσα θα ξεχάσω

Μέχρι να βουτήξω κι εγώ στη μαύρη, ατάραχη θάλασσα της ανυπαρξίας

----------


## Arsi

Πολύ ωραίο ανώνυμη :Smile: 
Με άγγιξε...

----------


## weird

ΑΓΚΑΘΙΑ

το άδειο κενό
ένα τραγούδι
καμωμένο 
απο ησυχία
με ταράζει 
με τον θορυβώθη ήχο του

μέσα στις πλάνες
εγκοπές
μες στις ματιές
που ναι 
χαμένες

ψάχνω να βρω 
ένα εσώτερο
φλογερό λιμανάκι
όπου αραξοβόλησα 
τη βάρκα μου

μια πλάνη μικρή
ίση να μεγαλώσει μια οπτασία
συμβιβασμοί της μαχαιριάς
και του αλύτρωτου
πόνου
μα πως?

πως να σε αναπνεύσω
όταν η κάθε ανάσα μου
μυρίζει
ηρεμία

άνεμε έλα πάρε με
πάρε και πέταξέ με
σε ένα βαθύ απύθμενο
λιβάδι των δακρύων
με χίλια τριαντάφυλλα 
θα σου το μαρτυρήσω
και τα αγκάθια θα αφήσω να μπήγονται
αργά....
αργά.

----------


## weird

ΠΛΗΣΙΑΣΜΑ

Το ανείπωτο σαν ειπωθεί
χάνει το νόημά του
κι έρχεται μια στιγμή
που όλα εμφανίζονται
καθώς δεν χωρούν πια σκιές.

Σαν το πρόσωπο εκείνο που ήρθε 
άξαφνα μπροστά σου
χωρίς πέπλο κανένα
μόνο με μια κατήφεια απροκάλυπτη
να σε τρομάζει 

Ο εκχυδαισμός κάθε ωραίου
Η παντελής έλλειψη 
σημείων άβατων και σκοτεινών
και λέξεων ανείπωτων
μοιάζει μ αιώνια καταδίκη.

Φύλαξε λίγο μακριά για τα κοντά σου
Δώσε χώρο στη γύμνια να κρυφτεί
Άφησε λόγια ακαταλαβίστικα
Μέσα στα τραγούδια σου
Κράτα την σωστή απόσταση,
στο πλησίασμά σου.

----------


## weird

ΠΑΓΩΝΩ

Που να χωρέσω
τον πόνο
την κραυγή 
του μέσα

Δώσε μου ένα μέρος
να τοποθετήσω 
τη θλίψη
Δώσε μου φεγγάρια
ίδια με τα μάτια σου

Την απώλεια
που να την βάλω
που

Πες μου
πες μου 
που χάθηκες
τότε που πλέκαμε ιστορίες 
θυμάσαι;

Οι δυό μας 
μόνο
εσύ 
κι εγώ.

Σε φωνάζω 
μ ακους;
Σου μιλάω
Κάνει κρύο 
κάνει κρύο
άγονες σκιές
άκαρπες αγάπες

Παγώνω
Σώσε με
σώσε με σε παρακαλώ
Θέλω να σωθώ απο σενα...
Απο σενα
απ το χέρι 
που ναι δικό σου.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> το άδειο κενό
> ένα τραγούδι
> καμωμένο 
> απο ησυχία
> με ταράζει 
> με τον θορυβώθη ήχο του


Πολύ μου άρεσε αυτό!Λένε πως στο σύμπαν (δε θυμάμαι οι πυθαγόρειοι το λέγαν...μπορεί να λέω κ πατάτα)επικρατεί συνεχόμενος θόρυβος που δεν καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί τον ακούμε από πάντα σταθερά.Φαντάσου να σταματούσε κάποτε,πόσο θορυβώδη ήχο θα είχε η ησυχία....

Γενικά μου αρέσουν τα ποιήματά σου.Άντε να εκδόσεις,να τα έχουμε μαζεμένα!
Μου άρεσε πολύ κ αυτό με την παπαρούνα σε άλλο θέμα(είναι κ το αγαπημένο μου λουλούδι!!!)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> το άδειο κενό
> ένα τραγούδι
> καμωμένο 
> ...



Arsoula
σ ευχαριστώ!!!
Σήμερα είχα μια έντονη συνεδρία
κι όταν έφυγα,
ενώ νόμιζα οτι ήμουν καλά....
ένιωθα κουρέλι
απέραντη ένταση και θλίψη...
Εγραψα εγραψα,
έγραψα εδω
εγραψα στο ημερολόγιο
και τελικά...
μετά απο το πολύ σκάψιμο της θλίψης μου,
βρήκα μέσα
έναν ολοκάθαρο θυμό
με πολύ λογικές αξιώσεις...
Απίστευτο.
Δεν είχα διανοηθεί καν 
πόση οργή 
έκρυβε αυτή η θλίψη.

Τα συναισθήματά μας
αξίζουν όλο τον σεβασμό
και το βαθυ μας άκουσμα,
αυτό πιστεύω.

----------


## weird

Ξέρεις πόση λιακάδα
κρύβει μέσα της μια παπαρούνα?

Κι εμένα με μαγέυουν οι παπαρούνες.
 :Smile: ))

----------


## Arsi

Δε βλέπω εσένα.Μεταμορφώθηκες για να με κυνηγάς παντού.Παντού.Να μη μ΄αφήσεις να σταθώ ποτέ.Χώνεσαι σε κάθε μέρος που υπάρχω,που αναπνέω κ θες αναλέητα να με σκοτώσεις.Γιατί ποτέ δεν ήμουν αυτό που ήθελες,γιατί σε τρέλαινε η σκέψη πως ήμουν πλάσμα δικό σου κ όμως τόσο διαφορετικό.Τόσο ανυπότακτο.
Ακόμα κ τώρα τα μάτια σου βγάζουν φωτιές που θέλουν να κάψουν τα δικά μου.Ακόμα κ τώρα θες να με πνίξεις,να μη με ακούς,να μη με βλέπεις να ξεχάσεις ότι είμαι πλάσμα δικό σου.

Έχεις καλέσει Θεούς κ δαίμονες για να στοιχειώσεις μέσα μου,για να μπαίνεις παντού όπου υπάρχω.Να αρρωστήσεις το μέσα μου,να πνίξεις κάθε γωνιά που αναπνέω μέχρι να πάψω.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Δε βλέπω εσένα.Μεταμορφώθηκες για να με κυνηγάς παντού.Παντού.Να μη μ΄αφήσεις να σταθώ ποτέ.Χώνεσαι σε κάθε μέρος που υπάρχω,που αναπνέω κ θες αναλέητα να με σκοτώσεις.Γιατί ποτέ δεν ήμουν αυτό που ήθελες,γιατί σε τρέλαινε η σκέψη πως ήμουν πλάσμα δικό σου κ όμως τόσο διαφορετικό.Τόσο ανυπότακτο.
> Ακόμα κ τώρα τα μάτια σου βγάζουν φωτιές που θέλουν να κάψουν τα δικά μου.Ακόμα κ τώρα θες να με πνίξεις,να μη με ακούς,να μη με βλέπεις να ξεχάσεις ότι είμαι πλάσμα δικό σου.
> 
> Έχεις καλέσει Θεούς κ δαίμονες για να στοιχειώσεις μέσα μου,για να μπαίνεις παντού όπου υπάρχω.Να αρρωστήσεις το μέσα μου,να πνίξεις κάθε γωνιά που αναπνέω μέχρι να πάψω.


Δεν βλέπω εσένα.
Μα σε βλέπω παντού 
Τελικά μάλλον το παντού δεν βλέπω
παρά μόνο εσένα. 

Εχεις γίνει κομμάτι μου
κι εγώ τώρα πρέπει να παλέψω σκληρά
να σε εντάξω στο μέσα μου
χωρίς να με τρυπάς.

----------


## weird

Μην έρχεσαι δίπλα μου
δεν σε αντέχω
φύγε!
θα φύγω εγώ!

Μην απομακρύνεσαι!
Δεν το αντέχω
Μείνε!
Θα είμαι εδώ
θα σε αποζητώ...

Προδοσία
προδοσία


Σε μισώ!
Σε αγαπώ...
σε λατρεύω

----------


## weird

Η απορία μου
θέριεψε
σε φόβο μετατράπηκε
αφού δεν βρήκε
το έδαφος να απαντηθεί.

----------


## weird

Ψάχνω να βρω το έδαφος.
Ενα έδαφος στέρεο.
Που να μπορώ να πατήσω πάνω του.
Που να μπορώ να αποθέσω τις απορίες μου
σαν σπόρους
μέσα στο γόνιμο χώμα του.

----------


## Παστελι

Επειδη ειστε λιγο ασχετες με το θεμα θελω να σας γραψω τι σκεψεις 

περνανε απο το μυαλο μου την ωρα της κρησης.


Παλι δεν μπορω να παρω βαθεια ανασα.τα χερια μου 

μουδιαζουν.παθενω συσπασεις σε ολο μου το σωμα,νιωθω να θελω 

να τρεξω να ξεφυγω,ειμαι σιγουρη οτι πεθενω,η κοιλια μου κανει 

τρελες συσπασεις και με πιανει δι---ρια,το στομαχι μου κανει τουμπες 

και βγαζω οτι εχψ φαει,κρυος υδρωτας με λουζει και με τρομο 

παρατειρω οτι η καρδια μου κανει σαν ταμπουρλο,σκευτωμαι οτι το 

χαναχ ειναι στο ντουλαπι και δεν θα προλαβω να το παρω γιατι θα 

πεθανω. νιωθω τρομερη αγωνια δεν με χωραει το σπιτι, και 

αισθανομαι να εχω πανω στο στηθος μου ενα τονο βαρος.

αυτες οι οδυνιρες σκεψεις περνανε απο το μυαλο μου εκεινη την δυσκολη ωρα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> Επειδη ειστε λιγο ασχετες με το θεμα θελω να σας γραψω τι σκεψεις 
> 
> περνανε απο το μυαλο μου την ωρα της κρησης.
> 
> 
> Παλι δεν μπορω να παρω βαθεια ανασα.τα χερια μου 
> 
> μουδιαζουν.παθενω συσπασεις σε ολο μου το σωμα,νιωθω να θελω 
> ...


Μαρία αναφέρομαι στην \"κρίση\" γενικότερα, όταν γράφω εδώ. 
Στην συναισθηματική κρίση, στην δύσκολη ώρα, στην κρίση άγχους..

Σ ευχαριστώ που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας την δυσκολία σου.
Μου θύμησες παλιότερες εποχές, πριν κάτι χρόνια, όταν περνούσα κρίσεις πανικού.
Ηταν τόσο φρικιαστικός αυτός ο πανικός που δεν βρίσκω τα λόγια να τον περιγράψω.
Εκείνη την ώρα, με ρουφούσε τόσο πολύ μέσα του, σαν να έγινε ένα ξαφνικό κλικ και να είχαν αλλάξει απότομα οι διαστάσεις των πραγμάτων, ο χώρος, ο χρόνος..

Νόμιζα οτι χάνω το μυαλό μου.
Οτι χάνω τον έλεγχο, οτι τρελαίνομαι, οτι χάνω τις αισθήσεις μου, οτι σβήνω, οτι πνίγομαι καμιά φορά.
Αλλοτε δηλ οι κρίσεις ήταν πιο πολύ ο φόβος του θανάτου
κι άλλοτε ο φόβος της τρέλας ή της απώλειας ελέγχου και τα συμπτώματα ανάλογα. 

Θυμάμαι όταν βρέθηκα την εποχή εκείνη σε ένα νησί, όταν πρωτοξεκινούσαν οι κρίσεις.
Η αγωνία μου μέσα στο καράβι δεν περιγράφεται. 
Ενιωθα κλεισμένη καταμεσής της θάλασσας και δεν το άντεχα!
Οταν πατήσαμε στεριά, ηρέμησα, αλλά μετά απο λίγο ένιωσα οτι είμαι μακριά απο το σπίτι κι οτι δεν μπορώ να γυρίσω όποτε θέλω, αλλά θα πρέπει να διαμεσολαβήση το ταξίδι και το καράβι!
Ενιωσα οτι δεν έχω τον έλεγχο, εγκλωβισμένη.

Καθόμασταν με τον φίλο μου σε μια ταβερνούλα.
Χλώμιασα, άφησα κάτω το πιρούνι γιατί ανακατευόμουν...
Η σκέψη της τρέλας άρχισε να με κυριέυει. 
Σηκώθηκα απότομα απο το τραπέζι χωρίς να με νοιάζει ο κόσμος που ήταν γύρω
κι άρχισα να του φωνάζω
\"πάρε με απο δω! Θέλω να φύγω!\"
Τελικά πήρα τηλέφωνο την θεραπεύτριά μου 
και με ηρέμησε...

Ολα αυτά τα ωραία μου θύμισες!
.....

----------


## anwnimi

Μαρία για μένα τουλάχιστον μόνο άσχετα δεν είναι όσα γράφονται εδώ...
Ακόμα και με κρίσεις πανικού...

Μαρία μου, ΞΕΡΩ πόσο φρικιαστικό είναι το συναίσθημα του πανικού...

Μη μένεις μόνο στην επιφάνειά του, σου φωνάζει το σώμα σου να δεις μέσα σου, να απομυθοποιήσεις αρχικά τον πανικό - ΔΕ θα πεθάνεις ούτε και θα τρελαθείς - να σταματήσεις σιγά σιγά να τον τρέφεις και έπειτα να τον επεξεργαστείς.

Δες βαθύτερα...

----------


## Παστελι

Νομιζα οτι γραφετε για κρησεις πανικου.Οταν υπαρχει μεγαλο κειμενο βαριεμαι να το διαβαζω γιατι εκτος οτι εχω μυωπια εχω και τον μικρο να με απασχολει. :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Α ρε Μαράκι! 

Τότε προτείνω να ασχοληθείς με τον γλύκα σου και όταν πάει για νάνι να μπαίνεις και να διαβάσεις ότι νομίζεις ότι σε εκφράζει αλλά και όχι μόνο...

Φιλιά στο μικρό!

----------


## Παστελι

lol  :Smile:

----------


## weird

ΣΑΣ ΑΦΗΣΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ - Δημουλά

«Εμπρός εμπρός με ακούτε; Εμπρός
από μακριά τηλεφωνώ. Δεν ακούγομαι 
τι, ξεφορτίστηκε η απόσταση;
Από κινητό διάστημα μιλάτε;
Να ξαναπατήσω το μηδέν; Κι άλλο;
Με ακούτε τώρα;
Ναι, μου δίνετε σας παρακαλώ τη μαμά μου;
Τι αριθμό πήρα; Τον ουρανό
Αυτόν μου έχουν δώσει.
Μπορώ να της ουρλιάξω ένα μήνυμα;
Είναι μεγάλη ανάγκη πείτε της
Είδα στον ύπνο μου ότι πέθανε κι εγώ
Μικρό παιδί κατουρημένο γοερά
Μούσκεμα ο φόβος ως απάνω
Κι ακόμα να στεγνώσει.

Να’ ρθεί να τον αλλάξει.»

----------


## weird

Μπορώ να σου ουρλιάξω ένα μήνυμα?
Εϊμαι στη δουλειά και σε σκέφτομαι
είμαι στη δουλειά κι ακόμα να στεγνώσει
Πέρασαν χρόνια κι ακόμα να στεγνώσει
μπορείς να με ακούσεις σε παρακαλώ?
Είμαι στην δουλειά κι έχω έναν πόνο
έχω έναν πόνο 
κι ακόμα να τελειώσει.
Μπορείς να μου μιλήσεις σε παρακαλω?

----------


## weird

ΜΠΡΕΧΤ- Ποτέ δε σε είχα αγαπήσει τόσο πολύ. 


Ποτέ δε σε είχα αγαπήσει τόσο πολύ,
όπως εκείνο το δέιλι που σε άφησα
με κατάπιε το βαθυγάλαζο δάσος,
ψυχή μου,
που πάνω του, στα δυτικά,
κρέμονταν κιόλας
χλωμά τα άστρα.

Γέλασα αρκετά,
καρδιά μου,
γιατί συγκρούστηκα παίζοντας
με το σκυθρωπό πεπρωμένο
την ίδια ώρα
μέσα στο γαλανό δείλι του δάσους
αργοσβήναν κιόλας πίσω μου τα πρόσωπα.

Εκείνο το μοναδικό σούρουπο
όλα ήταν τόσο γλυκά
όσο δεν ήταν ποτέ ξανά να γίνουν
αλλά αυτό που μου απόμεινε είναι
μόνο πουλιά μεγάλα
που το δείλι
πετούν πεινασμένα στον
σκοτεινιασμένο ουρανό

----------


## weird

ΨΑΧΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΜΙΑΝ ΑΝΑΣΑ.

Πήγα να σου μιλήσω
και τα λόγια μου έσταξαν ήλιο
που έχεις κορνιζώσει τα σκοτάδια μου
μέσα στην γλυκιά θύμηση 
και δεν τα βλέπω;

Θέλω να αγγίξω το στόμα σου
και βαθουλώνω το χέρι 
στον άνεμο.
Πού ανεμίζουν τα μαλλάκια σου
μέσα σε ποιών
δέντρων τις
φυλλωσιές;

Εσπειρες απορίες
στο διάβα μου
και αιχμηρά αντικείμενα
να περισυλλέγω
ψάχνοντας 
την ανάσα σου.

Γέμισε η λήθη
αμμωνία
ξύπνησα απότομα
τόσο
που έμεινα με το
χαμόγελό σου
κρεμασμένο
στο χέρι μου.

----------


## Arsi

Ένα κομμάτι(o επίλογος) απ\'το μοναδικό διήγημα που έγραψα,κάπου γύρω στο 2002(εν ώρα παλιάς κρίσης...).
--------------------

Τόσος πόνος,μα σήμερα πρωί που βλέπω τα πουλιά στον ουρανό σκέφτομαι να γίνω ένα μαζί τους.Θα με ακολουθήσουν κι εκεί όμως άραγε τα άρρωστα πόδια μου?

Κουτσαίνοντας έχω φτάσει στην πιο ψηλή ράχη εδώ πέρα.
Άφησα το σώμα μου πεταμένο,βλέπω ένα σκουλήκι να κάνει μάχη να ανέβει στο δικό του βουνό,πάνω στο χέρι μου.Απέναντι,βουνά που υψώνονται στο δικό τους ύψος,εκεί από όπου για μας ειναι όλα μικρά.
Τι μικρός που είναι ο κόσμος!
Μα τι μεγάλος που είναι ο κόσμος!
Δε φτάνει η όρασή μου να δω το τέλος του ουρανού,Δε γίνεται να δω τα κόπρανα των σκουληκιών.

Νιώθω κάπως τώρα.Μουδιάζω,ιδρώνω,είμαι μόνη μου με το σύμπαν.Αισθάνομαι τη γύμνια μου και φοβάμαι.Είμαι γυμνή,είμαι φύση.Είμαι εγώ και αν και κανείς δε μου μιλάει το βλέπω με παρατηρούν.Δε μπορώ να είμαι πια σιωπηλή...δεν ωφελεί.

Αααααααα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Η φωνή μου έγινε κι αυτή ένα με τα πάντα.Νιώθω τα βουνα να την παίρνουν,να την αγκαλιάζουν και να την αναπαράγουν με όλη της την οργή θέλοντας επιτέλους να με κάνουν να ακούσω την ψυχή μου έστω και έτσι.Είναι φίλοι μου.
\'\'Πρέπει να αγαπήσεις τις κραυγές σου\'\'.Αυτό ακούω....
Σηκώνομαι αρχίζω να τρέχω,χαμογελάω και φωνάζω \'ακούω την αγάπη\' \'ακούω εμένα\' \'είμαι ευτυχισμένη\'΄.......

***************

Πάνω στο γραφείο μου υπήρχαν κείμενα 2 ημερών,το συρταράκι ανοιχτό και ο καθρέφτης με ένα καινούριο σλόγκαν \'\'ΜΑΘΕ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΡΑΥΓΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΨΥΧΗΣ ΣΟΥ\'

*********
*********
Κλείνοντας την εξώπορτα το μόνο που μου έμενε ήταν να πετάξω τα κλειδάκια.....

Ήμουν έτοιμη πια ν\'αρχίσω να ακούω τις κραυγές της ψυχής μου.....

----------


## weird

ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ

Πέφτω μέσα σου
Βαθια 
όλο και πιο πολύ
σ\' έναν λυγμό χωρίς αρχή
και τέλος
μια λαχτάρα
ξένη 
για το εύστροφο μυαλό 
είσαι σκοτεινό 
και άγνωστο 
με ορμή χίλιων ανέμων με στροβιλίζεις
σαν ένα φυλλαράκι
μικρό να είμαι
χαμένο σ\' ένα απέραντό δάσος
κίτρινο φθινοπωρινό
μπερδεμένο ολότελα
απο τις αιχμηρές κινήσεις μου
και τις στροφές 
που σταματημό δεν έχουν
μέσα στης βροχής τον άγριο χορό
που μ εχεις παρασύρει.

Ήλιε λυπήσου με
θα σε περιμένω
πίσω απο τις πυκνές 
λωρίδες της ομίχλης και τις 
σκούρες φυλωσσιές!
Δεν σε φοβάμαι
κι ας με ρουφάς στο άγνωστο
από όλα τα σημεία μου
στο πιο εύθραυστο
εκείνο
το πιο παιδικό
το πιο αθώο
το πιο αγνό
το πιο σκληρό
το πιο επιτακτικά 
διαψασμένο
για λύτρωση.

----------


## weird

Μικρέ 
γαλάζιε πρίγκιπα
καιρό σε περίμενα
σε κάτι ονειράτα
παιδικά

να κρατήσεις 
έστω για λίγο 
την ανάσα μου 
στο χέρι σου 
γιατί κουράστηκα 
να αναπνέω μόνη

Κράτα και λίγο 
την καρδιά μου
να, μόνο για μερικούς
χτύπους
θα ναι αρκετό

Ισα να ξαποστάσω
λίγο 
το βάρος μου
πάνω στα δυο μας 
σώματα.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Μικρέ 
> γαλάζιε πρίγκιπα
> καιρό σε περίμενα
> σε κάτι ονειράτα
> παιδικά
> 
> να κρατήσεις 
> έστω για λίγο 
> ...


Αυτό με αγγίζει προσωπικά :Smile:

----------


## weird

Καλή μου....

έχουμε τόσα κοινά..
κι εμένα με άγγιξε το άλλο, για την κραυγή της ψυχής,
αλλά δεν το διαβάζω...βαθιά γιατί
το άγγιγμα που ήδη είχε επάνω μου ήταν 
επικίνδυνα ισχυρο....

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Καλή μου....
> 
> έχουμε τόσα κοινά..
> κι εμένα με άγγιξε το άλλο, για την κραυγή της ψυχής,
> αλλά δεν το διαβάζω...βαθιά γιατί
> το άγγιγμα που ήδη είχε επάνω μου ήταν 
> επικίνδυνα ισχυρο....


Αυτό ήταν ένα μικρό μέρος του διηγήματος κ ένα άλλο ήταν εκείνο που έσβησα(αν το θυμάσαι)που έμπλεκε το σεξουαλικό κομμάτι...
Τόσο παλιό αλλά μερικές φορές τόσο διαχρονικό....
Πάντως πάντα ένας \'πρίγκηπας\' μ\'έκανε να ξεφευγω απ\'όλα, ίσως με ξελάφρωνε όπως γράφεις στο ποιήμα σου.......

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Καλή μου....
> 
> έχουμε τόσα κοινά..
> ...



Ποτέ δεν αψήφησα 
την δύναμη
που κρυβει μέσα του 
ένα \"μαζί\"

Ποτέ δεν αψήφησα 
την δύναμη 
που κρύβει μέσα του
το πιο βαθύ μωβ 
μιας ψυχής

η... τα γαλάζια μάτια
ενός πρίγκιπα  :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Ποτέ δεν αψήφησα 
> την δύναμη
> που κρυβει μέσα του 
> ένα \"μαζί\"
> 
> Ποτέ δεν αψήφησα 
> την δύναμη 
> που κρύβει μέσα του
> ...


Πάρα πολύ μου άρεσε!

----------


## weird

:Smile: ))))
χαίρομαι.

----------


## anwnimi

Σε κρατώ
καθώς εσύ πίνεις το θρεπτικό και γευστικό για σένα γάλα
την πρώτη σου τροφή
την πρώτη μου τροφή

Σε κοιτώ
μέσα στα ολογάλανά σου μάτια
Πόσο έντονα χρωματιστός θα φαίνεται ο κόσμος μέσα από αυτά τα μάτια σου!

Σε νιώθω
καθώς με το μικρό σου δακτυλάκι 
παίζεις τα μαλλιά μου

Σε σκέφτομαι 
πόσο γλυκά μελαγχολικός θα φαινόταν ο κόσμος μέσα από αυτά τα ρητιδιασμένα πράσινά σου μάτια!

Τα μάτια σου, τα μάτια μου. 
Ίδιο χρώμα εχουν, εσυ μου τα εδωσες, 
ίδιο τρόπο να κοιτάζουν;

Μου λείπουν
και πάλι απόψε
καθώς οι σκέψεις μοιάζουν να αφορούν οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από εσένα

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Σε κρατώ
> καθώς εσύ πίνεις το θρεπτικό και γευστικό για σένα γάλα
> την πρώτη σου τροφή
> την πρώτη μου τροφή
> 
> Σε κοιτώ
> μέσα στα ολογάλανά σου μάτια
> Πόσο έντονα χρωματιστός θα φαίνεται ο κόσμος μέσα από αυτά τα μάτια σου!
> ...



Πόση αγάπη και πόσο νοιάξιμο
μπορεί να στάζει ένα ποίημα?
Πολλή....

----------


## weird

ΓΛΥΚΙΑ ΘΑΛΠΩΡΗ



Θέλω πίσω
τη θαλπωρή
των πρώτων εκείνων χρόνων
την αίσθηση
του αφρού πάνω στο κύμα
την γαλήνη
της αμόλυντης ασφάλειας
θέλω την τρικυμία της ανεμελιάς
και το γυμνό μικρό μου σώμα
να το ρίχνω 
σε δοκιμασίες 

με την ύλη 
με το δέρμα
να φωνάζω 
να τσιρίζω
φράγμα να μην είναι κανένα
ανάμεσα σε μένα
και την αληθινή εμένα
τόσο απλά
και τόσο φυσικά
μια πληρότητα 
σαν βότσαλο 
στο χέρι
με το πέπλο της θολούρας
την υφή της χαραυγής
και την περιέργη γεύση που 
εχει το σκοτάδι
και η ημέρα.

Θύμησες
των παλιών στιγμών
εκείνων
που έμειναν ανεξίτηλες 
για πάντα
τόσο
μελαγχολικά 
αιώνια.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AwxXQZt8DA

----------


## anwnimi

Σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα weird μου και την Άρση για τα όμορφα λόγια σας 

αλλά και για τα τόσο αγγιχτικά ποιήματα σας που όταν τα διαβάζω δεν βρισκω τα λόγια που να είναι ταιριαστά και αντάξια για να δείξω τι έντονα συναισθήματα μου βγάζουν...

Με εμπνέετε κι εμένα καμιά φορά, όπως χτες το βράδυ :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Εμένα ανώνυμη μου αρέσει που γράφεις ΠΟΛΥ άμεσα,πολύ αληθινά.Στα λίγα ποιήματα που έγραψες εδώ είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει ούτε ένα περιττό(ψεύτικο) \'και\'.
Είναι αληθινά κ στο αληθινό υπάρχει πάντα πολύ μεγάλη ομορφιά.Ειδικά το άλλο που σου έγραψα με άγγιξε πολύ,ήταν σαν να το ζούσα.
 :Smile: ))))

----------


## anwnimi

Σ\'ευχαριστώ Άρση μου! Νιώθω πολύ όμορφα που μου το λέτε αυτό, αλήθεια :Smile:

----------


## weird

ΟΙ ΔΡΟΜΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΒΗΚΑΜΕ


Αχ εκείνοι οι ατελείωτοι
δρόμοι
τότε που ακόμα συναντιόμασταν
κάτι πρωινά του Σαββάτου
και μύριζε ο αέρας
λεβάντα και άνθη
ουράνια που
κατέβηκαν στη γη

τότε που λίγο ακουμπήσαμε 
ο ένας τον άλλο 
στην άκρη
κι ήταν απαλά τόσο
που δεν τρόμαξε κανείς
απο τη σιωπή 
της επαφής και
της στιγμής το βλέμμα

τότε που
πλάθαμε τραγούδια με τον
πόνο μας
και κάναμε 
την πληγή
εναν μικρό χαρταετό
φτιαγμένο απο
το ίδιο χέρι

κάθε βδομάδα τον πετούσαμε
και μετά
εμεινε το έθιμο
για να θυμόμαστε
τις φορές τις τόσες
που το τότε
ήταν τώρα
που ερχότανε 
της αγκαλιάς 
η ώρα
και του μαζί.

Πόσο ψεύτικα 
μοιαζουν απο μακριά 
τα αλλοτινά
καμώματά μας
και πως ξεθωριάζει 
έτσι το χρώμα
η απόσταση
τόσο 
που τα συναισθήματα
μαραίνονται
σαν τριαντάφυλλα
αποξηραμένα
όμορφα θλιμμένα. 

κι η θαλπωρή 
μένει μια στάλα μνήμης
μέσα στον χώρο 
του μυαλού
να ανεμίζει σαν σημαία
για τους παλιούς αγώνες
τότε που ακόμα
ήμαστε παιδιά

χαμένοι στις αλήθειες μας
μακριά απο τον κόσμο
δοσμένοι
ολόψυχα
αναμεταξύ μας
δεθήκαμε
κι έμεινε η θηλή
να ξεμακραίνει..

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Εμένα ανώνυμη μου αρέσει που γράφεις ΠΟΛΥ άμεσα,πολύ αληθινά.Στα λίγα ποιήματα που έγραψες εδώ είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει ούτε ένα περιττό(ψεύτικο) \'και\'.
> Είναι αληθινά κ στο αληθινό υπάρχει πάντα πολύ μεγάλη ομορφιά.Ειδικά το άλλο που σου έγραψα με άγγιξε πολύ,ήταν σαν να το ζούσα.
> ))))


Αρσι μου, βρίσκω εξαιρετικά εύστοχα αυτά που λες για τη γραφή της Ανώνυμης! Συμφωνώ απόλυτα...
Με εντυπωσιάζει η οξυδέρκεια των λεπτομερών παρατηρήσεών σου στα γραπτά μας.

Είσαι μια καλή κριτικός.  :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Είσαι μια καλή κριτικός.


Γούστο θα έχει weird μου,τελικά τόση μανία που έχω με την τέχνη,το ταλέντο μου να είναι κριτικός!
Μου το ξαναείπαν αυτό!!!!!!

----------


## anwnimi

Ο καλός κριτικός προϋποθέτει να είναι και καλός δημιουργός  :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ο καλός κριτικός προϋποθέτει να είναι και καλός δημιουργός


Άρα πάπαλα κ ο κριτικός....

----------


## anwnimi

ίσα ίσα...Γράφεις πολύ ωραία Άρσι.
Άρα δηλαδή και όσα καλά μας γράφεις δεν ισχύουν;  :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> ίσα ίσα...Γράφεις πολύ ωραία Άρσι.
> Άρα δηλαδή και όσα καλά μας γράφεις δεν ισχύουν;


Εσύ είσαι έξυπνη συμμαθήτρια(πετάγομαι στο άλλο θέμα τώρα) δε μένεις με τίποτα!
Σοβαρά τώρα ανώνυμη,μπορεί να γράφω,αλλά δεν ασχολούμαι.Τι κ αν γράφω απλά σκέψεις μου(σ\'ευχαριστώ πολύ κ για τα λόγια σου)στη χάση κ στη φέξη(εντάξει στην εφηβεία έγραφα αδιάκοπα αλλά κ πάλι μόνο σκέψεις).Κ ενώ μ\'αρέσει οτιδήποτε έχει σχέση με την τέχνη δεν ασχολούμαι με τπτ.Δεν έχω ολοκληρώσει κάτι,εκτός από ένα διήγημα.Τα ίδια κ με το χορό.Δεν είμαι καν δημιουργός,όχι καλή κιόλας.Μπορεί να έχω ίσως κάποιες ικανότητες.Μπορεί κ ανεκμετάλευτες.
Κ άντε πάλι στο θέμα της ημέρας που είμαι κούτσουρο!
Για όλα φταίνε τα σχέδια!!!!

Όσο για την κριτική που έκανα σε σας για μένα ισχύει ακράδαντα.

----------


## anwnimi

Το ίδιο τότε και η δική μας κριτική ισχύει και ακόμα περισσότερο.

Ξέρεις πολλές φορές, οι άλλοι βλέπουν κάτι πιο καθαρά από ότι μπορούμε να δούμε εμείς. Αυτό οφείλεται κυρίως σε μας και το πόσο πιστεύουμε σε μας.

Εγώ θα μείνω σε αυτό που λες: \"Μπορεί να έχω ίσως κάποιες ικανότητες.Μπορεί κ ανεκμετάλευτες.\"
Αλλά το κάποιες θα το αντικαταστήσω αν μου επιτρέπεις με αρκετές έως πολλές :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Εγώ θα μείνω σε αυτό που λες: \"Μπορεί να έχω ίσως κάποιες ικανότητες.Μπορεί κ ανεκμετάλευτες.\"
> Αλλά το κάποιες θα το αντικαταστήσω αν μου επιτρέπεις με αρκετές έως πολλές


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ :Smile:

----------


## weird

Άνεμε έλα και πάρε με!

Πάρε και πέταξέ με!

Σ ενα μικρό απύθμενο 
λειβάδι....

με τη βροχή να με ακουμπά
χαμογελαστά
να ψιθυρίζει
χίλια μικρά χαμόγελα!
Μεγάλα φωτεινά 
που είναι όλα
όταν ανέμελα φερθείς
και ταπεινά
στις λίγες εκείνες 
ώρες


Ω! Ξέρω να σε εκτιμώ
ακόμα κι όταν μου έρχεσαι
ντυμένη με φτηνά φορέματα
εκείνα τα αφτιασίσωτα
που στολίζουν τον απέριττο λαιμό σου

Μέσα σε χόρτα άγρια
και τη χλωρή μου ανάσα!
Ελα και πάρε με θάλασσα
πάρε και πέταξέ με!
Πάνω στη φεγγαρόστρατα
θα πλέξω το τραγούδι

του κύματος και της βοής αυτών 
που έιναι να ρθουν

Μελλούμενα μελλούμενα
χίλια μύρια θαύματα
κι οπτασίες 
ανείπωτα
και εν δυνάμει...

Ύπαρξη πόσο σε αγαπώ!
Πλέω μέσα σου...

βαθιά...
βαθιά...

----------


## anwnimi

Όνειρα μπλε
θαλασσινά
άλλοτε άγρια
άλλοτε όμορφα
άλλοτε άσχημα
άλλοτε φοβισμένα.

Βουτώ!
Μέσα σας πλέω
στη δίνη σας
αφήνομαι.

Όνειρα εσείς και ψυχή μου 
πόσο μοιάζετε!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Όνειρα μπλε
> θαλασσινά
> άλλοτε άγρια
> άλλοτε όμορφα
> άλλοτε άσχημα
> άλλοτε φοβισμένα.
> 
> Βουτώ!
> ...


Πολύ ωραίο ανώνυμη!

----------


## anwnimi

Άρσι μου κοκκινίζω :Smile:  Σ\'ευχαριστώ καλή μου!

Μάλλον με επηρέασε η προχθεσινή μας συζήτηση για θαλασσινές βουτιές :Smile:

----------


## weird

Ονειρα σεις και ψυχή μου πόσο μοιάζετε!!!!
υπέροχη φράση Ανώνυμη!
Δυνατή  :Smile:

----------


## weird

ΣΟΝΑΤΑ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΝΗ


Όταν η κάθε ελπίδα λιώνει
σαν αχνοφέγγισμα χιονιού
έρχονται κάτι βράδια

αχ εκείνα τα βράδια...

που πάλλεται ολοζώντανη
μέσα στο σώμα μου η ψυχή
αχ αυτή η ψυχή...
σαν χτες, χρόνια ολόκληρα
σαν χτες μήνες ολόκληροι
και κάτι αιώνες που περίσσεψαν
στη ζυγαριά του χρόνου

Είναι κάτι στιγμές
κάτι μαγικές στιγμές
που απαράμιλλο το παρόν
με το παρελθόν μα
όλο λάμπει
κι είναι κάτι βράχια
τραχιά τόσο 
που γίνονται ανυπόστατα
αγγίζουν το κενό 
μεταιωρίζονται
σαν τις νησίδες στο ακρογυάλι 
του ονείρου

Και είναι κάτι όνειρα
που μυρίζουν θύμησες
αχ αυτές οι θύμησες
που με τριγυρνούν
της ζωής που έζησα 
κι εκείνης της άγνωστης
που τόσο δική μου ήταν

Σαν μια αίσθηση
μια μυρουδιά φευγαλέα 
τόσο 
που μένει χαραγμένη 
βαθιά μέσα
στις κόχες των ματιών
όταν μετρούν τα άστρα
με τ\' άπειρο φλερτάροντας

Κι απο πηλό κι απο τον άνεμο
κάτι στέρεο έχτισα
ψηλά το τοποθέτησα
να μοιάζει με τ\' όνειρο παιδιού
με μια πυγολαμπίδα 
μικρή μα τόσο 
σημαντική
που εντυπώθηκε μέσα μου
ανεξήτιλα
το παράδοξο
φέγγισμά της

Αχ οι άνθρωποι
τι πλάθουν...

δρόμους ολάκερους 
να τους διαβούν
πανηγύρια και χορούς 
να τους χορέψουν 
και παιχνιδίσματα
στην άκρη του γκρεμού

Ετσι κι εσύ...

Δώσε μου τα μάτια σου
αυτά τα απύθμενα μάτια σου
τότε που συναντιόμαστε
κρυφά απο όλους
μα κυρίως 
απο μας κρυφά

Σαν να παραβιάζαμε το αόρατο
και το ανείπωτο
κάνοντάς τα ορατό και 
ειπωμένο
σαν εκείνη τη μικρή άβυσσο
που γαλουχήσαμε
στ\' ανάμεσα
γιατί μας άρεζε να την έχουμε
πλεούμενο
στις άγριες πλαγιές
στις ήσυχες μεριές
και τις αθόρυβες κουβέντες

Αχ ρέμβη καλοκαιρινή
με ενα τραγούδι τζιτζικα 
έλα και σκέπασέ με
πάρε τις έγνοιες μακριά
σαν να μουν δυό χρονών
κι όλο να αρμένιζα
στης πλάσης 
την θαυματουργή
εικόνα.

----------


## weird

ΑΠΡΟΣΜΕΝΑ

Μέσα εκεί
που δεν περίμενες
μέσα εκεί 
που δεν άγγιξες
στο αίνιγμα το δυσεπίλυτο
στο δύσκολο τραγούδι
αυτό που σπρώχνει το μέσα
έξω

έρχεσαι σαν να σε περίμενα
μέσα εκεί
στα σκοτεινά
μέσα εκεί
στα υπόγεια
σαν χάρμα οφθαλμού να μοιάζεις
με τα γλυκά σου μάτια
και τα χαμόγελα
που ναι γλυκα
κι εκείνα

πως να το πιάσεις
το απρόσμενο
Πως να το φυλακίσεις
εκεί κάπου σιμά 
στ απροσδιόριστο.

----------


## anwnimi

ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ

Μαμά, Μπαμπά
ξύπνησα! 
Τι ωραία ηλιόλουστη μέρα!
Έρχομαι από το κρεβάτι μου 
τρέχοντας στο δικό σας
μα εσείς κοιμάστε
φωνάζω όλο χαρά 
να με ακούσετε
σας ξεσκεπάζω από το ζεστό σας πάπλωμα
να δείτε
πόσο μεγάλωσα!
Δείτε!

Μα εσείς κοιμάστε...
Δεν πειράζει 
που εσείς δεν το βλέπετε 
ή δεν είστε πια εκεί να το δείτε
αν σας έχασα πια...
για πάντα...

Εγω το βλέπω πια
Μεγάλωσα
έστω και ένα μικρό δακτυλάκι
για μένα είναι η αρχή!

Σας φιλώ
στο ζεστό σας κρεβάτι

και εγώ πάω να συνεχίσω τον πρωινό μου περίπατο
στη ζωή.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ
> 
> Μαμά, Μπαμπά
> ξύπνησα! 
> Τι ωραία ηλιόλουστη μέρα!
> Έρχομαι από το κρεβάτι μου 
> τρέχοντας στο δικό σας
> μα εσείς κοιμάστε
> ...


Δε μου αρέσει να γράφω σχόλια για κάθε ποιήμα που διαβάζω,αλλά ακόμα μια φορά δε μπορώ να μη γράψω πόσο πολύ μου άρεσε :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Αχ Άρσι μου σ\'ευχαριστώ. Πολύ!
Ούτε εγώ συνειδητοποιώ αν είναι ωραία ή όχι αυτά που έχω γράψει.
Τα γράφω εδώ σαν ημερολόγιο, αποτύπωση, σαν ένα είδος θεραπείας.

Ωστόσο, χαίρομαι διπλά και τριπλά που σας αρέσουν!

----------


## anwnimi

Ρόλοι

Πόσους ρόλους αλλάξαμε
εμεις οι τρεις
στο σπίτι μας
σε όλη μας τη ζωή.

Ποτέ κανείς μας 
δεν πήρε
δεν κράτησε
το ρόλο που έπρεπε.

Γι\'αυτό ποτέ 
δε συναντήσαμε πραγματικά ο ένας τον άλλο.

Μόνο στιγμές
φευγαλέες
που πέταξαν 
φτερουγίζοντας
μακριά.
Τότε μόνο.
Πόσο πολύτιμες ήταν!

Σταματώ
ή τουλάχιστον προσπαθώ
να σταματήσω
αυτή την εναλλαγή ρόλων.

Γιατί αν και δεν κατάφερα ποτέ να συναντήσω εσας
όσο κι αν το ήθελα
με όλη μου την ψυχή

Οφείλω
και θέλω
να συναντήσω εμένα.

----------


## Παστελι

κοριτια sos νιωθω απεσια σημερα.ολη μερα ειμαι σαν να αποβλακωμενη παλυ.δεν την παλευω,νυσταζω,νιωθω φοβερη αδιναμια και ειμαι σαν φυτο .τι με επιασε παλι?ουφ.αμαν πια.

----------


## anwnimi

Μαρία μου
πρώτα πρώτα προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις. Πραγματικά δεν πρόκειται να πάθει κάτι η υγεία σου από αυτά τα συμπτώματα.
Θυμάσαι κάτι που λέγαμε πριν από λίγο καιρό; Είχες πει ότι θα άρχιζες ψυχοθεραπεία.

----------


## Παστελι

Δεν αρχισα.Μα απο την στιγμη π περνω φαρμακα πρεπει να νιωθω δυσφορια?δεν ξερω τι μυ γινεται σημερα.Επερνα ζαναξ για 15 μερες τα μηωσα με συνβουλη γιατρου αλλα τα ξαναρχσισα μονη και τα κοβω παλυ σταδιακα.ειναι πολυ μικρη δοση 0.25 δεννομιζω να παθω εξη

----------


## anwnimi

Να συμβουλευτείς ξανά το γιατρό σου για τη δοσολογία.
Πιστεύω Μαρία ότι με την παράλληλη ψυχοθεραπεία η δυσφορία που νιώθεις θα φύγει.

----------


## Παστελι

ma αφου ειναι σωματικο αυτο π νιωθω.τεσπα με το ζαναξι ηρεμισα .

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by panikoula_
> Δεν αρχισα.Μα απο την στιγμη π περνω φαρμακα πρεπει να νιωθω δυσφορια?δεν ξερω τι μυ γινεται σημερα.Επερνα ζαναξ για 15 μερες τα μηωσα με συνβουλη γιατρου αλλα τα ξαναρχσισα μονη και τα κοβω παλυ σταδιακα


Πανικούλα μου ελπίζω να είσαι καλύτερα.Εγώ νομίζω πρώτον μπορεί να έτυχε,όλες τις μέρες δεν είμαστε καλά κ δεύτερον επειδή παίζεις με τη δοσολογία μόνη σου.Καλύτερα να ρωτάς το γιατρό για οτιδήποτε αφορά τη δοσολογία.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ
> 
> Μαμά, Μπαμπά
> ξύπνησα! 
> Τι ωραία ηλιόλουστη μέρα!
> Έρχομαι από το κρεβάτι μου 
> τρέχοντας στο δικό σας
> μα εσείς κοιμάστε
> ...


Δεν μπορώ να βάλω σε λόγια, την συγκίνηση που ένιωσα και νιώθω ακόμα διαβάζοντας αυτό.

Κρατώ ως αγαπημένη ( και πιο πονετική για μένα ) φράση, το \"δεν πειράζει που εσείς δεν το βλέπετε\"...

Θέλω να αφήσω το συναίσθημα να μιλήσει πηγαίο...

Μεγαλώνεις αγάπη μου!
Αχ αγάπη μου πόσο σε αγαπώ.

Ολα δεν έφυγαν καρδιά μου.
Είναι εκεί ψυχή μου.

Να τα αγγίξεις με το μικρό σου δαχτυλάκι,
να τα γευτείς,
να τα φιλήσεις,
ομορφιά μου.

Ολα για σένα,
που αποφάσισες να τα ζήσεις.

Στον περίπτατό σου
τον ηλιόλουστο...
μικρή μου ηλιαχτίδα!
Μεγτάλο μου φεγγάρι.

Τα πρώτα βήματα
είναι αυτά που μένουν
χαραγμένα 
γλύκα μου.
Ζήσε τα με τον ολοδικό σου τρόπο.

Τόσο ενήλικα μόνη
και τόσο ενήλικα \"μαζί\".

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ρόλοι
> 
> Πόσους ρόλους αλλάξαμε
> εμεις οι τρεις
> στο σπίτι μας
> σε όλη μας τη ζωή.
> 
> Ποτέ κανείς μας 
> ...



Θα πιώ 
ένα κρασί
απο άστρα μεθυσμένα
της φιλίας μας
σ ενα ποτήρι 
ολομέταξο
κάτω απο τον 
νυχτερινό ήχο
της σιωπής 
στην υγειά σου!

Σε αυτό που θέλεις και οφείλεις να κάνεις.
Στην αληθινότητά σου!
Στην υγεία σου!

----------


## weird

Πού βρίσκεσαι ζωή?
Ελα λίγο έξω απο την πόρτα μου.

Συνήθισα να σε βρίσκω
μέσα σε χάρτινες κούκλες
ακριβή ομοιώματα
μαγκωμένα λόγια 
και συμβατικές χειρονομίες

Πού βρίσκεσαι ζωή 
και γιατί δεν σε βλέπω?
Πάντα ήθελα 
κάπου να σε παραχώσω μα..
επαναστατούσες
σαν το νερό
που φεύγει απο τα χέρια
άτιμο νερό


Είσαι ζόρικη ζωή,
όταν σου στέλνω παραγγελία με στήνεις

----------


## weird

Πάντα ήμουνα αλλού 
όταν εσύ με ήθελες στο κάπου
αλλά δίπλα στην πόρτα σου
παρόλαυτά
για να μπορείς να μ επιθυμείς
ίσα να μ ονειρεύεσαι
Μην φοβάσαι!
Πλησίασε σε όλα
τα αλλού
τα χαοτικά
αφέσου στο άπειρο πλήθος τους
γιατί χωρίς το ρίσκο
και το αβέβαιο
και το ανέλεγκτο
θα νιώΘεις
μόνο τη σκιά μου.

----------


## anwnimi

Σας ευχαριστώ...
Μα δε βρίσκω τόσο όμορφα λόγια ούτε να εκφράσω πόσο με άγγιξαν τα δικά σας ποιήματα ούτε για να σας ευχαριστήσω για το πόσο με συγκινείτε...

weird μου
θα κρατήσω το τελευταίο.
Ενήλικα μόνη και ενήλικα μαζί.

Στην υγειά μας, στη ζωή μας...

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Πού βρίσκεσαι ζωή?
> Ελα λίγο έξω απο την πόρτα μου.
> 
> Συνήθισα να σε βρίσκω
> μέσα σε χάρτινες κούκλες
> ακριβή ομοιώματα
> μαγκωμένα λόγια 
> και συμβατικές χειρονομίες
> ...


Φοβερό...

----------


## weird

ΣΗΜΑΔΙΑ Τ\' ΟΥΡΑΝΟΥ. 



Απαλά
έτσι θέλω
να ακουμπώ 
τις λέξεις

Να τις γεμίζω
με αρώματα
και πινελιές
Να τις εξυμνώ

Κι απο λέξεις
θα γκρεμιστεί 
το τίποτα

Απο λέξεις 
θα φτιαχτεί
το κάτι.

Αχνά
ακούγονται 
οι φθόγγοι 
και τα φωνήετνά 
που ανασαίνουν 
μέσα τους

Νανούρισμα
ανεπαίσθητο 
κι αθόρυβο...

Εχουν
Οι λέξεις
τα μυστικά 
τους
κρατάν 
κρυφά το δάκρυ μου
στο σώμα τους

Σαν άστρο μακρινό
το καθρεπτίζουν
κάτω απο το φως
τις παλλόμενης
αύρας τους.

Εξευμενίζουν
την οργή
καθώς
Θρυψαλλάκια μικρά
και αδαμάντινα
γεννιούνται
στο διάβα τους.

Μικρά 
μικρά σημάδια
στο πέρας του 
ουρανού.

----------


## weird

ΗΣΟΥΝΑ ΠΛΟΥΣΙΑ


Ήσουνα πλούσια
Πληθωρική
Τόσο γεμάτη
Και έντονη
Δεν χώραγες
Μέσα στα μικρά τα χέρια
Στο μικρό μου στέρνο
Έκατσες σαν κατακάθι.

Ήσουν απέραντη
Πολύ 
Για τα μικρά μου μάτια
Ήθελαν να ανταμώσουν 
την εικόνα σου
Δεν άντεχαν
Δεν χώραγαν

Έμεινα να προσπαθώ
Να σε χωνέψω
Να σε συλλάβω
Να σε κατακτήσω
Λίγο λίγο
Στα χρόνια π’ ακολούθησαν

Ακόμα με στοιχειώνεις 
Τα βράδια
Αλύπητα
Δεν χωράς
ούτε στα όνειρά μου

Ακόμα όλα στάζουν 
Το άρωμά σου
Δεν μένει χώρος σ άλλα αρώματα
Δεν μένει χώρος για πολλά

Μόνο για λίγα
Για κείνα τα λίγα που
Σε θυμίζουν…
Τόσο άπλετο ήταν το βήμα σου
Που ακόμα τρέχω να σε φτάσω

Μήπως μια μέρα
Μπορέσω να σ αφήσω 
Πίσω μου
Εκεί που ανήκεις.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> ΗΣΟΥΝΑ ΠΛΟΥΣΙΑ
> 
> 
> Ήσουνα πλούσια
> Πληθωρική
> Τόσο γεμάτη
> Και έντονη
> Δεν χώραγες
> ...


Πολύ ωραίο.

----------


## Arsi

Aνυπαρξία.





Εγώ κι εγώ.Σιωπή.Δεν ακούω τίποτα.Που είμαι?υπάρχω?

-Που είσαι?Λύσαξα να σε βρω κι εσύ εκεί του κεφαλιού σου.Να κερδίζεις στο κρυφτό.
Μίλα μου,μ\'έχεις εξοργίσει.

-Χα,όταν με είχες δε με ήθελες.Τώρα κάτσε μόνη σου.Ψυχρή λογική.

-Μίλησες!Που είσαι?Έλα κοντά μου.Δεν έχω άλλον από σένα.Δε μπορώ χωρίς εσένα.

-....(σιωπή)

-Σκύβω μπροστά σου και σου λέω πως ακόμα κι αν ξεσκίστηκα,ακόμα κ αν έπεσα απ\'τον 8ο έχοντας εσένα δίπλα μου,δε μπορώ χωρίς εσένα.
Μού λεγες,μου λεγες κ γω σ\'άκουγα στο καθετί.Ξαφνικά έγινα ένα με το χώμα,ένιωσα ανάπηρη,διαλυμένη και τότε σ\'έδιωξα για πάντα από κοντά μου,από φίλη μου.Από μια φίλη που έβαζα πάντα πάνω από μένα.
Τώρα κατάλαβα πως δεν έφταιξες εσύ αλλά εγώ που παραχωρούσα τη θέση μου αβίαστα και σ\'ακολουθούσα αμέτοχη.
Καμιά μας δε θα βρει γαλήνη χωρίς την άλλη.Συγχώρεσέ με κι έλα κοντά μου.

-Μπορείς να με αγαπήσεις πραγματικά?Να με υπολογίσεις πραγματικά?Να με σεβαστείς?

-Που είσαι,δε σε βλέπω....
Δεν ξέρω να σου πω.Ξέρω πως χώρια σου είμαι μισή αγαπημένη μου φίλη συναίσθημα,άλλο μου μισό.Έλα να αγκαλιαστούμε...

-Κ γω είμαι μισή αλλά κ θυμωμένη μαζί σου.Μπορείς να αντέξεις τον θυμό μου?

-Αφού άντεξα τη σιωπή σου,μπορώ να αντέξω κ το θυμό σου.

-Δεν ξέρω αν έρθω,ξέρω μόνο πως χώρια δεν υπάρχει καμία.

----------


## anwnimi

Καθρέπτες
Παντού!
Μέσα μου, έξω μου
παντού.

Σπάω έναν
και ματώνει το χέρι μου
Αλλά η πληγή δε θα αιμορραγεί για πάντα
Θα κλείσει...

Μα εκεί που σπάω έναν
ανακαλύπτω έναν άλλο πίσω του...

Η πληγή δεν έχει ακόμα κλείσει
αιμορραγεί...

Θα την αφήσω να γιάνει
από κατακόκκινη 
να γίνει ροζ
το ροζ που ποτέ δεν ξέχασα

Για να σπάσω τον επόμενο
και τον επόμενο...

----------


## antara

ρε κοριτσια γαμωτο...μήπως να τα σταχυολογήσουμε και να τα εκδώσουμε;; με έχετε αφήσει άφωνη! είστε πολύ γενναίες που τολμάτα να εκφραζεστε έτσι! και είστε και έμπνευση !
αρση, weird, anwnymi, είστε πολύ ξεχωριστές κοπέλες. με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι...αν γνωριζόμασταν σε άλλες συνθήκες , σε αληθινό κοινωνικό περιβάλλον , θα το καταλάβαινα; θα με άφηνα να καταλάβω πόσο ξεχωριστες είστε; εσείς θα αφηνόσασταν; ή θα κρυβόμασταν όλες πίσω από τα κλισε της καθημερινης ζωής;

----------


## researcher

> _Originally posted by antara_
> ρε κοριτσια γαμωτο...μήπως να τα σταχυολογήσουμε και να τα εκδώσουμε;; με έχετε αφήσει άφωνη! είστε πολύ γενναίες που τολμάτα να εκφραζεστε έτσι! και είστε και έμπνευση !
> αρση, weird, anwnymi, είστε πολύ ξεχωριστές κοπέλες. με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι...αν γνωριζόμασταν σε άλλες συνθήκες , σε αληθινό κοινωνικό περιβάλλον , θα το καταλάβαινα; θα με άφηνα να καταλάβω πόσο ξεχωριστες είστε; εσείς θα αφηνόσασταν; ή θα κρυβόμασταν όλες πίσω από τα κλισε της καθημερινης ζωής;


anatara εγραψες!

τελεια ερωτηση!

τι θα γινοταν αραγε?

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by researcher_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by antara_
> ρε κοριτσια γαμωτο...μήπως να τα σταχυολογήσουμε και να τα εκδώσουμε;; με έχετε αφήσει άφωνη! είστε πολύ γενναίες που τολμάτα να εκφραζεστε έτσι! και είστε και έμπνευση !
> αρση, weird, anwnymi, είστε πολύ ξεχωριστές κοπέλες. με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι...αν γνωριζόμασταν σε άλλες συνθήκες , σε αληθινό κοινωνικό περιβάλλον , θα το καταλάβαινα; θα με άφηνα να καταλάβω πόσο ξεχωριστες είστε; εσείς θα αφηνόσασταν; ή θα κρυβόμασταν όλες πίσω από τα κλισε της καθημερινης ζωής;
> 
> ...


Το θέμα είναι πως όλοι έχουμε κάτι ξεχωριστό μέσα μας αντάρα(που σήμερα είμαι εγώ μαντάρα...!)αλλά η ειρωνεία είναι πως το κρύβουμε!!!!!κ ενώ όλοι μας είμαστε τόσο ξεχωριστοί τείνουμε να θέλουμε να είμαστε ΄όμοιοι΄!Μήπως κ το ξεχωριστό θεωρηθεί αλλόκοτο...τουλάχιστον εγώ το παθαίνω!!!!!!

researcher,antara πιστεύω ότι καθημερινά ερχόμαστε αντίκρυ με ξεχωριστούς ανθρώπους,που θα είχαμε πολλά να ΄πούμε΄ αλλά δεν το παίρνουμε γραμμή....κλεισμένοι στα κλισέ της καθημερινής ζωής που είπε κ η αντάρα.....

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by antara_
> αρση, weird, anwnymi, είστε πολύ ξεχωριστές κοπέλες. με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι...αν γνωριζόμασταν σε άλλες συνθήκες , σε αληθινό κοινωνικό περιβάλλον , θα το καταλάβαινα; θα με άφηνα να καταλάβω πόσο ξεχωριστες είστε; εσείς θα αφηνόσασταν; ή θα κρυβόμασταν όλες πίσω από τα κλισε της καθημερινης ζωής;


εγω νομιζω πώς θα το καταλαβαινες. ειναι θεμα χρονου.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by antara_
> αρση, weird, anwnymi, είστε πολύ ξεχωριστές κοπέλες. με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι...αν γνωριζόμασταν σε άλλες συνθήκες , σε αληθινό κοινωνικό περιβάλλον , θα το καταλάβαινα; θα με άφηνα να καταλάβω πόσο ξεχωριστες είστε; εσείς θα αφηνόσασταν; ή θα κρυβόμασταν όλες πίσω από τα κλισε της καθημερινης ζωής;
> 
> 
> εγω νομιζω πώς θα το καταλαβαινες. ειναι θεμα χρονου.


Μην το λες Sofia.....Εκανα συστηματική παρέα με 2 άτομα για χρόνια(2 στη μια περίπτωση κ περισσότερα στην άλλη)κ πριν αποφασήσουν να μου ανοιχτούν δεν είχα καταλάβει τι κρύβαν μέσα τους.
Αν δε θες να δειξεις τι κρύβεις μέσα σου,δεν το δείχνεις.Φαίνονται στοιχεία του χαρακτήρα,της προσωπικότητας αλλά ο ψυχικός κόσμος του καθενός μας κρύβει διάφορα που δε φαίνονται αν δε θέλουμε.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by antara_
> ρε κοριτσια γαμωτο...μήπως να τα σταχυολογήσουμε και να τα εκδώσουμε;; με έχετε αφήσει άφωνη! είστε πολύ γενναίες που τολμάτα να εκφραζεστε έτσι! και είστε και έμπνευση !
> αρση, weird, anwnymi, είστε πολύ ξεχωριστές κοπέλες.


Αντάρα μου πάντως σ\'ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα υπέροχα κ κολακευτικά λόγια σου....

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


οπως ειπα ειναι θεμα χρονου. Σου πηρε 2 χρονια, τους πηρε 2 χρονια για να ανοιχτουν. σε εναν κοινο χωρο που διαμορφωσατε μαζι. υπήρξατε εκει αυτα τα 2 χρονια που η μια εχτιζε τον κοινο τοπο μαζι με την αλλη.αλλα υπηρχαν κ συγκεκριμενες συνθηκες που ετρεχαν τοσο στη ζωη της μιας, οσο κ της αλλης...
Τα στοιχεια του χαρακτηρα κ της προσωπικοτητας φαινονται, αλλα οχι αμεσως. Κ ανεξαρτητα απο το ποσο φαινονται, παιζει ρολο κ ποσο εμεις μπορουμε κ θελουμε να τα δουμε. Ειτε τα θετικα ειτε τα αρνητικα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> τι θα γινοταν αραγε?


Το θέμα είναι πως όλοι έχουμε κάτι ξεχωριστό μέσα μας αντάρα(που σήμερα είμαι εγώ μαντάρα...!)αλλά η ειρωνεία είναι πως το κρύβουμε!!!!!κ ενώ όλοι μας είμαστε τόσο ξεχωριστοί τείνουμε να θέλουμε να είμαστε ΄όμοιοι΄!Μήπως κ το ξεχωριστό θεωρηθεί αλλόκοτο...τουλάχιστον εγώ το παθαίνω!!!!!!

[/quote]

Ο φόβος του να μην είσαι όμοιος, του να μην ανήκεις στο κοπάδι. Ο φόβος του να αποδεχτείς την διαφορετικότητά σου, μην τυχόνκαι σε πουν αλλόκοτο ή τρελό...

Είναι πανανθρώπινο φαινόμενο.

Αντάρα, δεν είμαι κλειστή, αλλά δεν ξέρω τί μπορεί να \"δει\" ο κάθε άλλος που έχω απέναντί μου.

Συμφωνώ με την Αρσι οτι όλοοι έχουμε μέσα μας μια ξεχωριστότητα. Το θέμα είναι πόσο χώρο της δίνει ο καθένας να υπάρχει μέσα του, και πόσο την εξωτερικεύει. Ετσι, την επικοινωνεί και την εξελίσσει.

Ο ελύτης είχε πει δυο κορυφαίες φράσεις πάνω στο θέμα αυτό.
\"Πιάσει το \"πρέπει\" απο το \"π\" και γδάρε το ίσα με το \"ι\"\"
και 

Ο καθένας κρύβει μέσα του μιαν αίσθηση μοναδική. Αυτήν πρέπει να βρει καλά, να εντοπίσει, και να να την κάνει πράξεις ορατές με τις οποίες να γεμίσει την ζωή του. 


Η τελευταία φράση με σημάδεψε.

Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς είμαι εξωστρεφής.

Ετσι μου έχουν πει κιόλας πως αντέχω να δείχνω έτσι άφοβα την διαφορετικότητα΄μου και τον εαυτό μου ( :Wink: γενικότερα, κι οτι αυτό προκαλεί ( και το έχω δει) μεγάλες δυσκολίες. 

Απο κοινωνικούς εξωστρακισμούς έως φθόνους και αντιζηλίες έως παρεξηγήσεις έως σχόλια , εικασίες κτλ. 

Καμιά φορά, το τίμημα του να είναι κανείς όπως είναι, είναι βαρύ.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Καθρέπτες
> Παντού!
> Μέσα μου, έξω μου
> παντού.
> 
> Σπάω έναν
> και ματώνει το χέρι μου
> Αλλά η πληγή δε θα αιμορραγεί για πάντα
> ...


\"Το ροζ που ποτέ δεν ξέχασα\" αγάπη μου,
έχει μέσα του κάτι απο πόνο και κάτι απο ελπίδα.

Σαν κι αυτό που έχει μέσα του το όμορφο ποίημά σου.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> .........
> να γίνει ροζ
> το ροζ που ποτέ δεν ξέχασα
> ...


Aνώνυμη κ γω όταν διάβασα το όμορφο ποιήμα σου σ\'αυτόν τον στοίχο κόλησα.....
Αυτή η φράση μου σφηνώθηκε...

----------


## weird

Αρσι μου, 
νομίζω, και ίσως κάνω λάθος, οτι αναφέρεται εδώ η Ανώνυμή μας στο βιβλίο \" το ροζ που δεν ξέχασα\" του Ξανθούλη.

Είναι ένα δυνατό απο συναισθηματικής απόψεως έργο, που μέσα του, ο βαρύς πόνος συμβιώνει με την ελπίδα  :Smile: )

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Είναι ένα δυνατό απο συναισθηματικής απόψεως έργο, που μέσα του, ο βαρύς πόνος συμβιώνει με την ελπίδα )


Δεν το ξέρω(έχω χάσει επαφή με το διάβασμα εδώ κ κάμποσο καιρό)αλλά να το έχω υπόψιν μου για όοοοοοταν μου ρθει ξανά η όρεξη...
Πρέπει να είναι ενδιαφέρον.

Πάντως διαβάζοντας αυτόν τον στίχο από ολόκληρο το ποιήμα εκεί κόλησα......

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by antara_
> ρε κοριτσια γαμωτο...μήπως να τα σταχυολογήσουμε και να τα εκδώσουμε;; με έχετε αφήσει άφωνη! είστε πολύ γενναίες που τολμάτα να εκφραζεστε έτσι! και είστε και έμπνευση !
> αρση, weird, anwnymi, είστε πολύ ξεχωριστές κοπέλες. με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι...αν γνωριζόμασταν σε άλλες συνθήκες , σε αληθινό κοινωνικό περιβάλλον , θα το καταλάβαινα; θα με άφηνα να καταλάβω πόσο ξεχωριστες είστε; εσείς θα αφηνόσασταν; ή θα κρυβόμασταν όλες πίσω από τα κλισε της καθημερινης ζωής;


Αντάρα μου!
Οι ερωτήσεις σου, τα λόγια σου είναι τόσο άμεσα, πηγαία, ευθή, αληθινά, ζητούν αλήθεια και μόνο αλήθεια!
Και είσαι ξεχωριστή κι εσύ - όπως και ο καθένας μας - για αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο αλλά και για πολλούς άλλους ακόμα που μόνο εσύ και όσοι σε γνωρίζουν το ξέρουν :Smile: 

Η ερώτησή σου με πόνεσε...
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν αφήνομαι όσο θα ήθελα, όσο θα λαχταρούσα. Το εδώ με βοήθησε να αφήνομαι και έξω περισσότερο... Αλλά θέλω μια μέρα να το κάνω οσο ονειρεύομαι! :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Άρσι,τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα αυτών των δύο στίχων ανήκουν στον Ξανθούλη :Smile: 
Κι εγώ δε θα το ήξερα, σαν και σένα έχω χαθεί με τα βιβλία  :Smile:  η weird μου το είχε συστήσει το βιβλίο.

Το χρώμα της πληγής που δε μένει πάντα κόκκινο, αλλά κάποια στιγμή γίνεται ροζ. Μπορεί να μη γινει ποτέ όμοιο με το χρώμα του δέρματος, δε θα μείνει όμως για ΄πάντα κόκκινο, αλλά ροζ.

----------


## weird

\"ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙ 

Δύο συ και τρία γω
πράσινο πεντόβολο 

μπαίνω μέσα στον μπαξέ
γεια σου κύριε Μενεξέ 

Σιντριβάνι και νερό
και χαμένο μου όνειρο 

Τζίντζιρας τζιντζίρισε
το ροδάνι γύρισε 

Χοπ αν κάνω δεξιά
πέφτω πάνω στη ροδιά 

Χοπ αν κάνω αριστερά
πάνω στη βατομουριά 

Το \'να χέρι μου κρατεί
μέλισσα θεόρατη 

τ\' άλλο στον αέρα πιάνει
πεταλούδα που δαγκάνει.



ΧΟΡΟΣ 

Βότσαλο μέσα στα νερά 
του κοριτσιού η αποθυμιά 

Κύκλοι και πως ανοίγουνε
και με τα σένα σμίγουνε 

ψηλά στη γλάστρα του βουνού
χρυσό γεράνι τ\' ουρανού 

Ήλιε μου και τρισήλιε μου 
ένα σου λόγο στείλε μου. 



ΑΝΕΜΟΙ 

ʼκου κι εμάς που μόλις εγυρίσαμε 
νησιά και πολιτείες που γνωρίσαμε 

Κρήτη και Μυτιλήνη Σάμο κι Ικαριά
Νάξο και Σαντορίνη Ρόδο Κέρκυρα 

Σπίτια μεγάλα κι άσπρα σπίτια βουερά 
πάνω στη μαύρη πέτρα πάνω στα νερά 

Ξάνθη Θεσσαλονίκη Βέροια Καστοριά 
Γιάννενα Μεσολόγγι Σπάρτη και Μιστρά 

Καμπαναριά και στέγες μες στη συννεφιά
κι όλα μαζί μια λύπη και μιαν ομορφιά. 



Ο ΗΛΙΟΣ 

Όμορφη και παράξενη πατρίδα 
Ωσάν αυτή που μου \'λαχε δεν είδα 

Ρίχνει να πιάσει ψάρια πιάνει φτερωτά
Στήνει στη γη καράβι κήπο στα νερά 

Κλαίει φιλεί το χώμα ξενιτεύεται 
Μένει στους πέντε δρόμους αντρειεύεται 

Κάνει να πάρει πέτρα τηνε παρατά 
Κάνει να τη σκαλίσει βγάνει θάματα 

Μπαίνει σ\' ένα βαρκάκι πιάνει ωκεανούς
Ξεσηκωμούς γυρεύει θέλει τύραννους 

Πέντε μεγάλους βγάνει πάνω τους βαρεί 
Να λείψουν απ\' τη μέση τους δοξολογεί. \"





To κορίτσι, ο χορός, οι άνεμοι κι ο ήλιος!
Συναντήθηκαν μέρες πολλές
στιγμές πολλές
μα κάποτε
πάνω σε κάτι άσπρα φύλλα χαρτιού
που γέμισαν με τις γραμμάτινες φιγούρες τους
αφού είχαν πρώτα παρελαύνει
μέσα στο όραμα μιας καθαρής ματιάς...

ποιητικής  :Smile:

----------


## weird

ΔΩΡΟ ΑΣΗΜΕΝΙΟ ΠΟΙΗΜΑ

Ξέρω πως είναι τίποτε όλ\' αυτά και πως η γλώσσα που μιλώ δεν
έχει αλφάβητο

Αφού και ο ήλιος και τα κύματα είναι μια γραφή συλλαβική που την
αποκρυπτογραφείς μονάχα στους καιρούς της λύπης και της εξορίας

Κι η πατρίδα μια τοιχογραφία μ\' επιστρώσεις διαδοχικές 
φράγκικες ή σλαβικές που αν τύχει και βαλθείς 
για να την αποκαταστήσεις πας αμέσως φυλακή και δίνεις λόγο

Σ\' ένα πλήθος Εξουσίες ξένες μέσω της δικής σου πάντοτε

Όπως γίνεται για τις συμφορές

Όμως ας φανταστούμε σ\' ένα παλαιών καιρών αλώνι που μπορεί να
\'ναι και σε πολυκατοικία ότι παίζουνε παιδιά και ότι αυτός που χάνει

Πρέπει σύμφωνα με τους κανονισμούς 
να πει στους άλλους και να δώσει μιαν αλήθεια

Οπόταν βρίσκονται στο τέλος 
όλοι να κρατούν στο χέρι τους ένα μικρό

Δώρο ασημένιο ποίημα.


Οδυσσέας Ελύτης

----------


## anwnimi

Βροχή

Βροχή μου εσύ
Μια μέρα κάποτε
ήθελα τόσο να σε νιώσω
που έκλεισα την ομπρέλα μου

να με λούσεις
με τα δάκρυά σου.

Να με κατακλύσεις
ενώ περπατούσα 
γεμάτη χαρά 
μα και λύπη
σηκώνοντας το πρόσωπό μου
να πέφτεις απαλά, μελαγχολικά 
μα και ζωντανά 
πάνω του.

Να με ξεπλύνεις.

Χωρίς να νοιάζομαι
για περίεργα παραξεμένα μάτια...

Τώρα σε κοιτώ 
χωρίς να σε γεύομαι.
Προστατευμένη 
κάτω από την ομπρέλα μου.

Μου λείπεις
βροχή μου εσύ...

----------


## anwnimi

Θεέ μου

που είσαι;
Σε ψάχνω 
μέσα μου 
έξω μου.

Δε σε βρίσκω στα κηρύγματα 
στις δοξασίες
στα θέατρα
και τις παραστάσεις
των πολλών.


Σε ψάχνω 
στις μελωδίες
στα ποιήματα
στους ανθρώπους
στο παλιό
στο καινούριο
στη θάλασσα
στον αέρα
στη βροχή
στον ήλιο
στον ουρανό
και στη ζεστή γη
αυτή που ολους τους αγκαλιάζει
στο τέλος...

Σε ψάχνω στην αγάπη.

Άλλοτε σε βρίσκω
και λάμπω
κι άλλοτε 
τις πιο πολλές φορές
σε χάνω...

----------


## weird

Αχ και να μουν μια θάλασσα,
μια απέραντη,
γαλάζια θάλλασα.

Να μπορώ να σε νιώσω 
σαν πουλί 
στο νέρινο δέρμα μου
σαν λάμψη
πάνω σε κύμα

Όλα να τα χώραγα
Κι όλα να τα κατάπινα
Να άντεχα να έχω μέσα μου
ερείπια και θησαυρούς

φύκια και αφρούς
και όλων των ειδών τα κοχυλάκια.
Κοπάδια ψάρια 
κι αχινούς

Τη μυρωδιά του ιωδίου 
και τ αλατιού
κι έναν γλάρο 
να μου φιλά τη
χαίτη.

Αχ και να μουν θάλασσα
μια απύθμενη
άβυσσος
και μέσα μου 
να βασίλευαν σε αρμονία
η μπόρα και η νηνεμία.

----------


## weird

Γιατί
γαιτί 
ακόμα
ρωτάω 
ακόμα

πόσα χρόνια 
ακόμα
και πόσες στιγμές
μικρές ή μεγάλες


θα ξεπληρώνω
το βαρύ χρέος
δάνειο 
που ποτέ 
δεν εζήτησα
ακάλυπτα όλα
στον άνεμο

πόση μέρα ακόμα
πόσες νύχτες ακόμα
θα σε καλώ
χωρίς απόκριση να παίρνω

πόσα αγνωστα
μονοπάτια ακόμα
πόσες θλίψεις ακόμα
πόσος πόνος 
ακόμα;

Εσύ απο μέσα μου
ανάβλυζες
σαν το πικρό
φαρμάκι 
που στάζει γλύκα
κι εγώ δεν ήξερα
ούτε απο που έρχεσαι
ούτε και που 
πηγαίνεις
κι ας πορευόσουν πάνω μου.

----------


## anwnimi

Μεγαλώνω
σαν κι εσένα μικρή μου ψυχή
παρόλο που οι φορές που πρόλαβες εσύ να αντικρύσεις τον ήλιο και τα αστέρια
είναι πολύ λιγότερες από αυτές που έχω προλάβει εγώ...

Πολλές φορές
έχω τις ίδιες αγωνίες και τους ίδιους φόβους 
με εσένα
μικρό μου αγγελούδι

τις ίδιες απαιτήσεις
μικρόψυχες ή ανώτερες
σαν κι εσένα
μόνο που παίρνουν άλλη μορφή
αλλά μοιάζουν 
πολυ...

Πόσο μοιάζουμε!

Και με εκστασιάζει
το πόσο ενθουσιάζεσαι 
όταν αντικρύζεις κάτι καινούριο
στον κόσμο αυτό.

Με εκστασιάζει 
όταν κι εγώ
αντικρύζω κάτι καινούριο
μέσα στο παλιό
στο ήδη γνώριμο
στον κόσμο αυτό.

Και ενθουσιάζομαι 
σαν κι εσένα.

Πόσο μοιάζουμε!

----------


## anwnimi

Λησμονιά

Κάποτε 
ορκιζόμουν ότι θα σε επισκεπτόμουν κάθε μέρα ή όσο πιο συχνά γινόταν στο νέο και παντοτινό σου σπίτι.

Κάποτε 
θλιβόμουν και ταραζόμουν με το κρύο χιόνι που σε σκέπαζε μες το καταχείμωνο κάνοντάς σε να παγώνεις ακόμα πιο πολύ...

Θλιβόμουν στην ανημποριά μου
να το εμποδίσω να σε σκεπάσει...

Κάποτε
ξέσπασα σε κλάματα όταν είδα τα ένα μικρό ζωύφιο να μπαίνει στο σπίτι σου.

Και τώρα
μετά απο τόσους μήνες ήρθα στο σπίτι σου.
Το αντίκρυσα γεμάτο αγριόχορτα και αγκάθια
τα φυτά της λησμονιάς.

Ήρθα αντιμέτωπη με την υπόσχεση που είχα δωσει κάποτε
και την καταπάτησα.

Λίγο πιο πέρα κατακόκκινες παπαρούνες
σε ένα άλλο σπίτι.
Αχ τι όμορφες που ήταν!
Γιατί δεν ήρθαν και σε μας;

Άρχισα να ξεριζώνω με μανία
τα φυτά της λησμονιάς.

Κι εκεί 
ανάμεσά τους
ένα όμορφο
μωβ άγριο ανθάκι.


Δε σε λησμόνησα
Γιατί εκεί δεν είναι το σπίτι σου
ούτε ποτέ πια στη ζωή μου

αλλά μέσα στην καρδιά μου

μόνο...
και για πάντα...

Το ποτέ και το πάντα 
πόσο ισοδύναμα μπορεί να είναι κάποιες στιγμές...

----------


## Arsi

΄το καλό πρόσωπο του φόβου΄



Φεύγοντας από δω δεν ήξερα που θα πάω.Κοιτούσα τον ήλιο,ανέπνεα κ τα ποδια κινούνταν μακριά....Ο αέρας φυσούσε το πρόσωπό μου κ άπλωνε το δάκρυ στα μάγουλα....

Τι ηδονή όταν φεύγω,τι πόνος ο αποχωρισμός.......

Είχα πάρει μαζί μου όλη μου την περιουσία,τον εαυτό μου,την πληγή μου.Ότι έχω κ δεν έχω είναι αυτά.Το σπίτι μου,τα εφόδιά μου,οι επενδύσεις μου.Φίλοι μου αυτός εδώ ο ήλιος,η αγριεμένη θάλασσα,τόσα μάτια που προσπερνάω σ΄αυτό το ταξίδι χωρίς σταματημό.Με αρχές κ τέλη κ εμπειρίες....

Το βήμα μου είναι άπληστο.Το μυαλό μου διψάει να μάθει μέσα απ\'τη ζωή,τα συναισθήματα λαχταράνε να γεννήσουν κι άλλα,κι άλλα...να εξαντληθούν τα όρια τους.....να αισθανθώ ξανά το πρωτόγνωρο,το καινούριο,που πάντα υπάρχει.

Κάποια στιγμή ο φόβος ήρθε κ θέριεψε μπροστά μου.Στάθηκε ακριβώς μπροστά στον ήλιο.
Ορθώθηκε κ άρχισε να μου δείχνει το παρελθόν.Σταμάτησε το άπληστο βήμα μου κ άρχισε να με εξετάζει.
Τι έμαθα?Που πάω?Τι σκέφτομαι?

Ο φόβος με φόβισε.
Το ένστικτο κόπασε.
Θυμήθηκα όλους τους ήλιους αλλά κ τις καταιγίδες που κόντεψαν να με πνίξουν.Οι ήλιοι για να τους βρεις χρειάζονται ρίσκο...αλλά μήπως υπάρχει ένας πιο ασφαλής τρόπος?

Το βήμα σταμάτησε.Κάθησα σε μια δροσερή σκιά κι αποφάσησα να επεξεργαστώ τα όσα έζησα ως τώρα.
Κοιτάζω τον ορίζοντα κ πέρνω δύναμη ότι το νέο μου ταξίδι θα είναι πολύ πιο όμορφο απ\'τα προηγούμενα.

Αυτός ο ορίζοντας μου δίνει δύναμη γι΄αυτή την πολύτιμη στάση......

----------


## anwnimi

Άρσι 
με άγγιξε πάρα πολύ!
...ίσως γιατί κι εγώ είμαι (μονίμως τον τελευταίο καιρό ) επί ποδος για ενα \"ταξίδι\".
Πολύ πολύ όμορφο και αισιόδοξο!


Κρατώ αυτές τις φράσεις...Πολύ δυνατές...

\"Τι ηδονή όταν φεύγω,τι πόνος ο αποχωρισμός.......\"

\"Το βήμα μου είναι άπληστο.Το μυαλό μου διψάει να μάθει μέσα απ\'τη ζωή,τα συναισθήματα λαχταράνε να γεννήσουν κι άλλα,κι άλλα...να εξαντληθούν τα όρια τους.....να αισθανθώ ξανά το πρωτόγνωρο,το καινούριο,που πάντα υπάρχει.\"


\"Θυμήθηκα όλους τους ήλιους αλλά κ τις καταιγίδες που κόντεψαν να με πνίξουν.Οι ήλιοι για να τους βρεις χρειάζονται ρίσκο...\"

----------


## anwnimi

Ελευθερία

Πόσο θα\'θελα
το όνομά μου να ήταν
...
ελευθερία!

Ελευθερία μου

Σε φαντάζομαι
σαν ένα δροσερό αεράκι 
που δροσίζει και παρηγορεί το πρόσωπο 
ένα ζεστό σούρουπο

Σε νιώθω
σαν μια ζεστή φλόγα
που καίει 
τα σωθικά μου

Σε φοβάμαι
σαν ένα δυνατό αέρα 
που ξεσηκώνει 
πολλά στο διάβα του
και πολλά από αυτά 
τα παίρνει για πάντα μακριά.

Φοβάμαι το τελευταίο,
το τίμημά σου.

Μα και διψώ 
για όλα τα άλλα
τα όμορφά σου.

Δε θέλω να πιαστω από δεκανίκια 
για να σ\'αποκτήσω.

Ελευθερία μου
έλα και λούσε με
σαν δυνατη
καθαρή
και υπέροχη
βροχή.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Άρσι 
> με άγγιξε πάρα πολύ!
> ...ίσως γιατί κι εγώ είμαι (μονίμως τον τελευταίο καιρό ) επί ποδος για ενα \"ταξίδι\".
> Πολύ πολύ όμορφο και αισιόδοξο!


Σ΄ευχαριστώ ανώνυμή μου....χαίρομαι :Smile: 
κ εμένα μου άρεσε το ελευθερία....
Σ\'ένα ελεύθερο ταξίδι λοιπόν...!!!!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ελευθερία μου
> έλα και λούσε με
> σαν δυνατη
> καθαρή
> και υπέροχη
> βροχή.


Ξέπλυνε από πάνω μου τους φόβους
διώξε τα φαντάσματα που στοίχειωσαν κ με διώχνουν μακριά σου
Καθάρισε με απ\'τα σύννεφα
Άσε την ορμή του νερού σου να διαλύσει ότι μαγκώνει τα πόδια μου

Θέλω να τα βλέπω να κυλάνε όλα μακριά μου 
σ΄ένα ορμητικό ρυάκι
Να απομακρυνθούν για πάντα.

Το ποτάμι,δε γυρίζει πίσω.
Εκεί να πάνε να χυθούν.

Κι εγώ να χορεύω μαζί σου,ανέμελα
κάτω απ\'τον ήλιο......
...χαμογελώντας...

----------


## anwnimi

Έκανες την ευχή μου-μας ακόμα πιο όμορφη και περιεκτική!

Άρσι, σ\'ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## weird

ΜΕ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΠΡΕΠΑ. 


Μια ζητιάνα 
Ήτανε θαρρείς
Με ρούχα μεγαλόπρεπα ντυμένη

Από μικρή είχε βγει
Στα δρομάκια των ανθρώπων
Με πόδια ξυπόλυτα
Τότε.

Βρήκε στην διαδρομή της
Πέπλο ολοστόλιστο
Φανταχτερό
Να ντύνει την 
Γύμνια της,
Του βλέμματος
Την λαχτάρα
Την σκοτεινή ικεσία της.

Θλιμμένη 
Ήτανε θαρρείς
Όλο μάζευε 
Κι όλο άδειαζε
Από λέξεις 
Και χειρονομίες

Πετράδια των ανθρώπων
Πολύτιμα

Κανένα τους δεν ταίριαζε
Στο δικό της ένδυμα
Μα τι ωραία 
Ένιωθε σαν 
Τα κράταγε έστω
Για λίγο 
Επάνω της

Εξασφάλιζε
Τουλάχιστον 
Τροφή
Ένα εισιτήριο
Και λίγη πνοή
Τα στοιχειώδη.

Μα κάθε βράδυ 
Το ατένιζε 
Με πείνα
Και με δίψα

Γυρεύοντας του
Ύπνου το
Τραγούδι της 
Περήφανη και μόνη.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> Ελευθερία μου
> έλα και λούσε με
> σαν δυνατη
> καθαρή
> και υπέροχη
> βροχή.



Σαν δυνατή βροχή
γυαλιστερό χαλάζι
και άνεμος
κι ολοδιάφανα
γαλαζωπά αστέρια

Ελα και πάρε με
ψηλά ανέβασέ με
στου ήλιου τα ανάκτορα
να σε περιδιαβαίνω....

----------


## weird

Μανούλα.

Πεθαίνοντας
μου έδωσες το μάθημα
το πιο σημαντικό απο όλα

αυτό υπο το φως του οποίου
αξίζει να ζει κανείς
την Ελευθερία.

Ετσι κι εγώ 
έμβλημα της δικής μου ζωής,
θα κάνω την ελευθερία μου

και μέσα μου
στην καρδιά μου
για πάντα θα υπάρχεις.

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> 
> Ελευθερία μου
> έλα και λούσε με
> ...


Αχ καλή μου σε ευχαριστώ κι εσένα. Τι όμορφα που το στόλισες! Σαν να έχω την εικόνα αυτή μπροστά μου...
Άλλοτε την αισθάνομαι μακρινότερη, άλλοτε κοντινότερη.

Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> ΜΕ ΡΟΥΧΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟΠΡΕΠΑ. 
> 
> 
> Μια ζητιάνα 
> Ήτανε θαρρείς
> Με ρούχα μεγαλόπρεπα ντυμένη
> 
> Από μικρή είχε βγει
> ...


Ωραίο ποιήμα weird :Smile:

----------


## weird

Σ ευχαριστώ Αρσι μου,
χαίρομαι που είσαι η εκτιμήτρια των γραφομένων μου,
επειδή τα νιώθεις....
κι αυτό μετρα  :Wink:

----------


## weird

Ελευθερία, ελευθερία.... 
Θα σε βρω
Το ορκίζομαι
θα σε βρω. 


Ξέρω την όψη σου
ξέρω την μυρωδιά σου
ξέρω το βλέμμα σου

Τώρα μένει να σε κατακτήσω
αφού σε γεύτηκα.

----------


## weird

ΦΥΓΑΜΕ ΑΓΑΠΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ!


Θα σε πιάσω
Θα σε ντύσω
και θα σε χρυσοστολίσω

Μ ένα βλέμμα
μια ικεσία
θα σε πείσω
να έρθεις πίσω.

Να γυρίσεις να με βρεις
να σε βρω
να κοιταχτουμε
αχ αγάπη μου
μόνο αυτό
τι ωραία θα περνούμε!

Και μετά να πούμε 
Πάμε!
Στου ονείρου την ρότα
σε χρυσό γυαλό
σε ταξίδι ζουμερό
φεγγάρι ολόγιομο
στεφάνι του ήλιου
όλο ρόδα!

Πάμε για τον έρωτα
πάμε για το νιώσιμο!
Προς ολοταχώς
ευθεία και στρίψε

Πιάσε λίγο χαμόγελο
να πασπαλίσουμε με δαύτο
τους εχθρούς 
της ευτυχίας
και ξαναστρίψε!

Οπλίσου με δύναμη
όρεξη
κι υπομονή

Είναι μεγάλο το ταξίδι αγαπάκι μου
κι Ακόμα 
θάλασσα δεν πιάσαμε
Ούτε η ακτή φάνηκε
χρυσή.

Είναι μεγάλο το ταξίδι 
χωρίς επιστροφή
Σε παίρνω αγκαλιά και
Τραγουδάμε
της νιότης την παραζάλη μας
το ανάλαφρο κεφάλι μας
και την ψυχή
που μυρίζει φωτιά!

----------


## Arsi

O γνωστός άγνωστος τόπος.

Στη ρίζα του κακού.Στη ρίζα του κακού το κακό είναι τόσο δυνατό που δε μ\'αφήνει να πλησιάσω.Τινάζεται το είναι μου κ το πλημμυρίζει πόνο για να φύγει.Ναι,σαν να το πυροβολάει με πόνο,το πολεμάει να υποχωρήσει.

Θέλει να μείνει μόνο του.Εκεί εγκλωβισμένο,κρυμμένο,να μην το δει κανείς ποτέ.

Φτιάχνω σκέψεις,εξασκώ την αντοχή μου ν\'αντέξω αυτό το όπλο κ όμως είναι τόσο δυνατό.
Το νιώθω να με παίρνει ξώφαλτσα κ αποχωρώ ακόμα μια φορά.
Όλος μου ο πόθος είναι να το δω,να το πλησιάσω.Αυτό το άγνωστο μέρος.Το έχω μαζί μου,το κουβαλάω πάνω μου,χώνεται στις σκέψεις μου,στις κινήσεις μου,στις επιλογές μου,στο χαμόγελό μου στα μάτια μου,παντού.

Μύθος.Νομίζει ότι είναι κρυμμένο αλλά είναι τόσο φανερό.

Νομίζει ότι είναι άγνωστο κ όμως παρουσιάζεται παντού.
Κοροιδεύει ακόμα κ μένα πως δεν υπάρχει αλλά είναι αυτό που με γεμίζει πόνο όταν απειλείται η κρυψώνα του...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> O γνωστός άγνωστος τόπος.
> 
> Στη ρίζα του κακού.Στη ρίζα του κακού το κακό είναι τόσο δυνατό που δε μ\'αφήνει να πλησιάσω.Τινάζεται το είναι μου κ το πλημμυρίζει πόνο για να φύγει.Ναι,σαν να το πυροβολάει με πόνο,το πολεμάει να υποχωρήσει.
> 
> Θέλει να μείνει μόνο του.Εκεί εγκλωβισμένο,κρυμμένο,να μην το δει κανείς ποτέ.
> 
> Φτιάχνω σκέψεις,εξασκώ την αντοχή μου ν\'αντέξω αυτό το όπλο κ όμως είναι τόσο δυνατό.
> Το νιώθω να με παίρνει ξώφαλτσα κ αποχωρώ ακόμα μια φορά.
> ...


Με άγγιξε πολύ αυτό που γράφεις.
Ανατρίχιασα...
Στον τόπο εκείνο, στου κακού την ρίζα,
υπάρχει ένα όπλο αδιόρατο, που φτύνει πόνο.
Μικρές φλογίτσες, καυτερες, που σου λαβώνουν κατεύθείαν την ψυχή...

Κι εσύ τόσο ποθείς, να το γνωρίσεις, να τ αγκαλιάσεις, όσο άσχημο κι αν θα ναι, αυτό το τόσο δικό σου μέρος, 
που διαποτίζει έντονα το είναι σου, 
που κρύβεται πίσω απο το δάχτυλό του
με τις φαρμακερές του δαγκάνες...

Μα πώς να αντέξεις?
Τον πόνο
τη βουή 
του μέσα
άγρια αγκυλώματα
γδαρσίματα
αναστεναγμοί
πώς να αντέξεις την κραυγή?

Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα, μαζί με την εξάσκηση της αντοχής, να βρεις και μιαν ασπίδα, ή έναν πιστό ιππότη, έναν συνοδοιπόρο.

Μόνο ένα όπλο αντέχει τα βλήμματα του θεριού.
Λέγεται, \" η δύναμη του μαζί\".

 :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα, μαζί με την εξάσκηση της αντοχής, να βρεις και μιαν ασπίδα, ή έναν πιστό ιππότη, έναν συνοδοιπόρο.
> 
> Μόνο ένα όπλο αντέχει τα βλήμματα του θεριού.
> Λέγεται, \" η δύναμη του μαζί\".


Xαίρομαι που σε άγγιξε weird μου.Μου δίνει δύναμη που με καταλαβαίνεις.
Κ η συνέχεια που έγραψες μου άρεσε.

Μα πιο πολύ η ευχή σου.Είναι πολύ σημαντική για μένα κ ένιωσα πως την ένιωθες.Σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου. :Smile:

----------


## weird

:Smile:  

Πάντα συγκινούμαι απο την αληθινότητα των γραπτών σου. 

Κοίτα να σε φροντίσεις και να βρείς κάποιον να κάνετε το πλησίασμα.
Το πλησίασμα του εαυτού με τον εαυτό σου....

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> Κοίτα να σε φροντίσεις και να βρείς κάποιον να κάνετε το πλησίασμα.
> Το πλησίασμα του εαυτού με τον εαυτό σου....


Ώρες ώρες γράφεις κάτι ωραία ρε weird!
Κ δε μ΄αρέσει να λέω συνέχεια πόσο μ\'αρέσουν 
αλλά δεν άντεξα πάλι....
Νά\'σαι καλά :Smile:

----------


## weird

Σ ευχαριστώ καλή μου...

είναι που με εμπνεεις.
Φαντάσου μιαν εικόνα στον καθρέπτη που συναντά την αληθινή οντότητα που αντιγράφει,
ή ένα δωμάτιο να λούζεται μέσα στο άπλετο φως...

\" μυστικό να μην είναι κανένα
ανάμεσα σε μένα
και την αληθινή εμένα\"

 :Smile: 
Και πάλι, σου το εύχομαι.

----------


## Arsi

Ο θυμός της ανικανότητας.

Κάθε δε μπορώ και κάθε χτύπημα οργής.
Πως με χτυπάω τόσο?
Που είναι αυτές οι σιδερένιες λέξεις?
Ποια είναι η αλήθεια?

Ένα ψάρι κόντρα στο κύμα.Όχι,τα ψάρια δεν πάνε κόντρα στο κύμα.Προτιμάνε να κρύβονται στο βυθό κ να μένουν ανέπαφα με τα κύμματα.

Δεν είμαι ψάρι λοιπόν?
Μήπως είμαι ένας άνθρωπος που παλεύει με το κύμα να βγει στη στεριά?
Μήπως πάλι τα κύμματα είναι η οργή της απελπισίας μου?
Μα αυτά με καθυστερούν να βγω!!!

----------


## weird

Η ΝΥΧΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ 

\'Ολη τη νύχτα κοιμήθηκα μαζί σου 
κοντά στη θάλασσα, στο νησί. 
\'Ησουν άγρια και γλυκιά ανάμεσα στην ηδονή και στον ύπνο 
ανάμεσα στη φωτιά και στο νερό. 

\'Ισως πολύ αργά 
ενώθηκαν τα όνειρά μας, 
στα ψηλά ή στα βαθιά, 
στα ψηλά σαν κλαδιά που κουνάει ο ίδιος άνεμος, 
στα χαμηλά σαν κόκκινες ρίζες που αγγίζονται. 

\'Ισως το όνειρό σου 
χωρίστηκε από το δικό μου 
και στη σκοτεινή θάλασσα 
με έψαχνε 
όπως πρώτα 
όταν δεν υπήρχες ακόμα, 
όταν χωρίς να σε διακρίνω 
έπλεα στο πλάι σου, 
και τα μάτια σου έψαχναν 
αυτό που τώρα 
- ψωμί, κρασί, έρωτα και θυμό - 
σου δίνω με γεμάτα χέρια, 
γιατί εσύ είσαι το κύπελλο 
που περίμενε τα δώρα της ζωής μου. 

Κοιμήθηκα μαζί σου 
όλη τη νύχτα, ενώ 
η σκοτεινή γη γυρίζει 
με ζωντανούς και νεκρούς, 
και σαν ξύπνησα ξάφνου 
καταμεσής στη σκιά 
το μπράτσο μου τύλιγε τη μέση σου. 
Ούτε η νύχτα, ούτε ο ύπνος 
μπόρεσαν να μας χωρίσουν. 

Κοιμήθηκα μαζί σου 
και ξύπνησα με το στόμα σου 
βγαλμένο από τον ύπνο 
να μου δίνει τη γεύση από τη γη, 
από τη θάλασσα, από τα φύκια, 
από το βάθος της ζωής σου, 
και δέχτηκα το φιλί σου 
μουσκεμένο από την αυγή 
σαν να έφθανε 
από τη θάλασσα που μας περιβάλλει. 

Πάμπλο Νερούδα




Έρωτας! Ιδου, η κινητήρια δύναμη της ζωής...

----------


## weird

ΑΠΟΥΣΙΑ 

Μόλις σε άφησα, 
έρχεσαι μαζί μου, κρυστάλλινη 
ή τρεμάμενη, 
ή ανήσυχη, πληγωμένη από μένα 
ή ξέχειλη από έρωτα, 
καθώς τα μάτια σου 
σφαλίζονται πάνω στο δώρο της ζωής 
που αδιάκοπα σου αφήνω. 

Αγάπη μου, 
συναντηθήκαμε 
διψασμένοι και 
ήπιαμε όλο το νερό και το αίμα, 
βρεθήκαμε 
πεινασμένοι 
και δαγκωθήκαμε 
όπως δαγκώνει η φωτιά, 
αφήνοντας πάνω μας πληγές. 

Αλλά περίμενέ με, 
φύλαξέ μου τη γλύκα σου. 
Εγώ θα σου δώσω 
κι ένα τριαντάφυλλο. 

Του ίδιου...

----------


## weird

Αχ τι καμώματα είναι τούτα, 
μέσα στης νύχτας το βαθύ σκοτάδι,
με την παραζάλη του ποτού να ξεθυμαίνει
και τα γιασεμιά να βροντοφωνάζουν την παρουσία τους..

Είσαι πλανεύτρα
μια πανσέληνος όσες και οι ευχές των ανθρώπων.
Όλα τα μάτια πάνω σου στραμμένα, μαγνητισμένα 
απο το μυστηριακό σου φως.
Πλέεις καταπέλαγα και χαράζεσαι 
πάνω στης θάλασσας την ακούραστη ράχη.
Τεντώνεσαι και πλευρό αλλάζεις βιαστικά
στριφογυρίζοντας του ουρανού το κατωσέντονο. 

Σονάτα καλοκαιρινή
έλα να λικνιστώ στον αχό σου
παραμάσχαλα πήρα το τραγούδι σου και 
πλέκω νυχτερινά όνειρα στο άκουσμά σου.

Έρωτα, ζωή και πλάση,
τι οπτασίες με κηνυγούν απόψε.

----------


## weird

Κόκκινο βαθύ
κόκκινο τριανταφυλλί

έλα και γύρε στη ράχη μου
δώσε μου του βράχου το φιλί
όλο άλμη
χρώμα του αίματος
ο πόνος
χωρίς αγάπη δεν έρχεται

Και εσύ μενεξεδί
χάραξέ μου ένα πουλί
πάνω στην πατούσα
να μπορώ να πετάω ελεύθερα

στους ανατέλλοντες ορίζοντες
στα άπατα δειλινά
τα αβαθή όρη της λύπης μου

Βωλόδερνα με τα κύματα
άκουγα τον αχό σου
το σιωπηλό αγκομαχητό
που έβγαινε απο τα μέσα

Σε έψαχνα εψές καταμεσήμερο
ατίθαση ψυχή μου
που πήγες και μου κρύφτηκες
πίσω απο της νύχτας 
τον καταφώτεινο ήλιο;

Μας είπαν ψέματα
ενώ μεγαλώναμε
μας έπεισαν 
πως το σκοτάδι
υπάρχει.

Μέρες σε έψαχνα
και μέρες αντίκρυζα
πύρινα νεφελώματα
και σκόνη απο άστρα
χλωμά φεγγάρια
και ουρανό σκούρο μπλέ.

Μέσα μας
κατοικεί μονάχα
το απόλυτο σκοτάδι.

----------


## weird

Έτσι όπως συνηθίζεις 
να με αποσπάς απο τη γλυκιά μου ρέμβη
απο του λήθαργου το σύθαμπο

το όναμά μου ψιθυρίζοντας
καλώντας με 
ψάχνοντάς με
ανάμεσα απο μυρωδιές
αναστενάγματα
χαιδέματα
μαλλιά

Σαν να θελεις να στιγματίσεις
της στιγμής μας το παρόν
Να το επισφραγίσεις με εκείνη
την παράξενη οικειότητα
που γεύομαι στο φιλί σου

Τι δεσμοί περίεργοι ανάμεσα
στους ανθρώπους.
Αψηφούν τον χρόνο
την απόσταση
και όλα εκείνα τα συμβατικά 
προς την καρδιά μας μέτρα.

Για ορισμένες έννοιες 
οι λέξεις
δεν έχουν εφευρεθεί ακόμα.

Κι έτσι όπως συνηθίζεις να
με αποσπάς
να με ξεκολλάς
απο τον ειρμό μου
θα εφεύρω εγώ την ονομασία
γι αυτό που νιώθω:

Ανήμερο
Μαγνήτισμα
Ανεξιχνίαστο.

----------


## weird

ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΜΑ.

Χιλιάδες ζωές
Πέρασαν μέσα από το κορμί
Μονοπάτια διανύθηκαν
Άλλοτε ήρεμα
Με ψευδή σιγουριά
Άλλοτε απεγνωσμένα

Το μεγάλωμα…
Ένα κυνηγητό είναι στου χρόνου
Τα χνάρια
Και μια γέννηση
Σαν κάτι μέσα σου
Που σαλεύει
Kαι θέλει να βγει

Νομίζεις κάθε φορά
Πως έβλεπες
Πως ήξερες
Αλλά το παρελθόν
Αλλάζει ανάλογα
Με της ματιάς σου
Το ύφος
Λες και το κοιτάς 
Μέσα από καλειδοσκόπιο
Άλλα τα σχέδια και άλλα τα νοήματα
Με του χρόνου το πέρασμα.

Και πόσα μυστικά 
Αποκαλύπτονται
Και λες
Τώρα κατάλαβα
Για να πεις αργότερα
Πως τίποτα δεν είχες καταλάβει

Το μεγάλωμα…
Επώδυνη αργή συνειδητοποίηση
Σαν ανάδυση
Από σκοτεινά
Δύσκολα νερά
Σαν επαναφορά
Από βαθύ λήθαργο

Αχ κι όταν εκείνα 
Τα καρφιά
Έχουν συλλάβει τον Χρόνο
Ακινητοποιώντας τον 
Κι εσένα μαζί
Σ’ ένα κομμάτι παλιό
Στο ατόφιο Παρελθόν
Τότε που μάτωσες
Χωρίς ποτέ να φροντίσεις την πληγή.

Μαγκωμένος έτσι προχωράς
Και λειψός
Με τη μισή καρδιά στο τώρα
Και την άλλη μισή στο τότε
Σαν σε άγριο διχασμό
Ανάμεσα
Στην μέρα και τη νύχτα
Στην χαρά και την λύπη.

Σαν σε μια χαρμολύπη.
Όλα ανάκατα και όλα θολά
Και τα συναισθήματα μορφές γιγαντωμένες

Και η βροχή να θολώνει το τζάμι
Και της λογικής σου οι υαλοκαθαριστήρες
Να δουλεύουν αδιάκοπα
Μα κάποτε χωρίς να επαρκούν

Μέχρι μέσα σου να ξημερώσει 
Εκείνος ο άτακτος Ήλιος
Παλλόμενος
Ολοζώντανος
Το Φώς…

Το γέννησες
Σε πόνεσε
Μα τώρα βλέπεις!
Έχεις όραση μικρή μου
Μεγάλωσες, με τόση
Απότομη 
Βραδύτητα.

----------


## Arsi

Αγγιστρώθηκα απ\'την τελευταία μου ελπίδα μα κι αυτή μου γύρισε την πλάτη.
Δε μπορώ να σπάσω την ατσάλινη μάσκα.Δε μπορώ να την ξεκολήσω από πάνω μου.Δε μπορώ καν να γράψω.

Κ αναρρωτιέμαι ο πιο μεγάλος πόνος είναι νεκρός?

Τον νιώθω μέσα μου,ακούω το σφυγμό του μα είμαι ανέκφραστη,ανίκανη να βγάλω ένα δάκρυ.Ατσάλινο πρόσωπο,ατσάλινη φωνή,ατσάλινες σκέψεις,ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ.

Τον κουβαλάω μέσα μου χωρίς να με διαλύει...κι αυτή είναι μια αίσθηση γλυκιά....Τον βλέπω,μιλάμε μα δε με πληγώνει,δε μου τρώει τα σωθικά...παράξενη αίσθηση.....

κι εγώ αναρρωτιέμαι φοράω μάσκα ή γίναμε φίλοι?

Τόσα χρόνια άλλα ήξερα.Έκλαιγα,έπεφτα στο πάτωμα,γινόμουν ένα μαζί του,τον άφηνα να καίει την ψυχή μου,να διαπερνάει κάθε κύτταρό μου,να με ρίχνει στην κόλαση...να βρίσκει δρόμο πάνω απ\'το κορμί και την ψυχή μου για να φύγει.Ποτέ δεν έφευγε για πάντα όμως.Ξαναγυρνούσε ο ίδιος πόνος μεταμφιεσμένος σε άλλον.
Τώρα ο δρόμος είναι ανοιχτός μα αυτός αρνείται να περάσει.Κάθεται κάπου βαθιά μέσα μου και μου δίνει δύναμη να τον αντέξω.Μου χάρισε αυτή την ατσάλινη μάσκα να παλέψω στα δύσκολα.

Αλλά δεν τη φοράω,λάθος έκανα......νιώθω δυνατή γιατί απλά μου τη χάρισε......
γιατί κατάλαβα πως ο πόνος δεν έχει σκοπό να με πονέσει.


Όμως τώρα που ξεκίνησα να γράφω αναρρωτιέμαι... μήπως όλα αυτά είναι λόγια της μάσκας?
Θα φανεί,γιατί οι μάσκες αργά ή γρήγορα πέφτουν.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Αγγιστρώθηκα απ\'την τελευταία μου ελπίδα μα κι αυτή μου γύρισε την πλάτη.
> Δε μπορώ να σπάσω την ατσάλινη μάσκα.Δε μπορώ να την ξεκολήσω από πάνω μου.Δε μπορώ καν να γράψω.
> 
> Κ αναρρωτιέμαι ο πιο μεγάλος πόνος είναι νεκρός?
> 
> Τον νιώθω μέσα μου,ακούω το σφυγμό του μα είμαι ανέκφραστη,ανίκανη να βγάλω ένα δάκρυ.Ατσάλινο πρόσωπο,ατσάλινη φωνή,ατσάλινες σκέψεις,ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ.
> 
> Τον κουβαλάω μέσα μου χωρίς να με διαλύει...κι αυτή είναι μια αίσθηση γλυκιά....Τον βλέπω,μιλάμε μα δε με πληγώνει,δε μου τρώει τα σωθικά...παράξενη αίσθηση.....
> ...



Προστασία... ατσάλινη.

Μου θυμίζεις μια φράση...

\"και κάτι μέσα σου
ζεστό
....

θέλει να βρει το 
δρόμο του...

να αποδράσει...

δειλά δειλά...

τον ασβέστη σου να σπάσει\"

Σου εύχομαι να ελευθερωθείς, να μαλακώσεις...

Με την μουσική,
με τον χορό,
με την επαφή,
με ότι έχει ανάγκη αυτήν την ώρα η ψυχή σου.

----------


## Arsi

Σ΄ευχαριστώ weird :Smile: 
ακριβώς έτσι νιώθω....μαζί με τον πόνο που διώχνει το ατσάλι,διώχνει και πολλά γλυκά και ζεστά συναισθήματα που δε θα μπορούσα να ζήσω χωρίς αυτά.Μ΄αρέσει το φωτεινό χρώμα της ευαισθησίας μου και ούτος ή άλλος ξέρω ότι υπάρχει μέσα μου.Όπως κάνω συνήθως,ζω και το τωρινό μου κομμάτι παρατηρόντας το όμως κιόλας.Τι έχει να μου πει?Γιατί αυτήν την περίοδο παργκώνισε κάπως την ευαισθησία μου?κ.λ.π.κ.λ.π.
Αλλά μ΄αρέσει αυτό το ταξίδι......

----------


## weird

Μια χαρά σε βλέπω!

Πάνω σε ανθισμένη άμαξα, τα άλογα να τρέχουν
τα μαλλιά τους να χαιδεύει ο άνεμος
κι εσύ να παρατηρείς τους καλπασμούς,
τα άλματα,
τα ρυάκια,
κι όλα τα ωραία.

Ηρεμα και ατάραχη.

Συνέχισε το ωραίο σου ταξίδι Άρσι!

 :Wink:

----------


## Arsi

Βρίσκει ρωγμές η ευαισθησία και εκφράζεται....αχ πόσο το έζησα νοερά αυτό που έγραψες.....
να΄σαι πάντα καλά και εσύ και το ταλέντο σου να αγγίζει ψυχές :Smile: )

----------


## weird

Ο ΔΡΟΜΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΦΩΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΣΚΙΑΣ

Περπάτησα 
Και το βάδισμα
Μου έφερε
Αναστάτωση μεγάλη

Μπροστά σε κάθε μιρκό
Παράδεισο που φύτρωνε
Κατόπιν μου, 
Μια μικρή Κόλαση 
Θέριευε 
Στο επόμενό μου βήμα.

Σαν 
Έξαφνα 
μανιτάρια
Ξεπήδησαν 
Απο τα ακροδάχτυλά μου...
Το Φως και το
Σκοτάδι

Παλεύοντας το ένα τ\' άλλο
Ν\' αφανίσει
Και χίλιες μικρές φλογίτσες
Κούρνιασαν στο στήθος
Και χίλια μαύρα άλογα
Κάλπασαν στην ανάσα μου

Έψαξα να βρω
Το αντίδοτο
Της ακατάληπτης γέννας μου
Χωρίς έλεγχο να έχω κανένα
Στα γεννοβολήματά μου

Κι ενώ γυρνούσα το κεφάλι
Απο την μία μεριά
Και ευτυχούσα,
Απο την άλλη σαν 
Το έγερνα
ΜΕ έπαιρναν τα δάκρυα

Γύρεψα στον ουρανό
Δίπλα σε ένα άστρο
Μια αποδοχή
Ενα ανάμεσα
Εναν Χώρο Ιερό
Δικό μου

Να τρυπώσω μέσα του
να εξοικειώσω όλα
Τούτα τα παράξενα
Σπιθοβολήματα

Αρπαξα τούφες απο Παράδεισο
Απο Κόλαση
Και μέσα στο μεγάλο μου Γουδί
Τις έλιωσα
Και ήπια το ζωμό τους

Νέκταρ θεϊκό
Γεύση
Απο Αρχέγονο Υλικό

Ώσπου
Σιγά σιγά
Σταμάτησαν να με αποπαίρνουν
Τα ίδια μου
Τα βήματα
Γαλήνεψα.

----------


## narnia

συγκλονιστικό....απλά ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ.

----------


## weird

Βαγιούλα μου
καλή σου μέρα και σε ευχαριστώ

Ξέρεις τι θέλω να σου πώ με αυτό το ποίημα?

Μάζεψε όλη την πύρινη Κόλαση που έχεις μέσα σου σε ένα Γουδί
Τον θυμό
Την αποστροφή
το μίσος
Την λύσσα για εκδίκηση
Το σκοτάδι σου όλο
μην αφήσεις στάλα
οτι πιο ποταπό
οτι πιο βρώμικο
μιαρό
πρόστυχο
εξευτελιστικό
μικρόψυχο
ζωωδες
εχεις μέσα σου


και αντί για ενοχη
νιώσε αθώα
νιώσε στοργή
για αυτόν τον βόρβορο. Δέξου και αγάπα.

 :Smile:

----------


## narnia

Προσπαθώ, Θε μου πόσο προσπαθώ να μαζέψω τα κομμάτια μου. Όχι καλή μου weird δεν έχω αφήσει στον εαυτό μου ίχνος όλων των συναισθημάτων που λες. Δεν έχει χώρο η θλίψη για να αισθανθώ τόσο μικρόψυχα. Αν είχα τη δύναμη να σταθώ ίση απέναντι στους άλλους, αν έβρισκα τη δύναμη να φανερωθώ από τα σκοτεινά που κρύβομαι, αν έστω για λίγο σήκωνα το ανάστημά μου τότε ίσως με έπνιγαν τα σκοτεινά-εκδικητικά μου αισθήματα. Πρέπει να με αγαπήσω πρώτα και μετά να έχει χώρο η ψυχή για αυτολύτρωση. 
Σε ευχαριστώ που με κάνεις καλύτερο άνθρωπο. Σε ευχαριστώ για το μεγαλείο σου που μου προσφέρεται.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vaya_
> Προσπαθώ, Θε μου πόσο προσπαθώ να μαζέψω τα κομμάτια μου. Όχι καλή μου weird δεν έχω αφήσει στον εαυτό μου ίχνος όλων των συναισθημάτων που λες. Δεν έχει χώρο η θλίψη για να αισθανθώ τόσο μικρόψυχα. Αν είχα τη δύναμη να σταθώ ίση απέναντι στους άλλους, αν έβρισκα τη δύναμη να φανερωθώ από τα σκοτεινά που κρύβομαι, αν έστω για λίγο σήκωνα το ανάστημά μου τότε ίσως με έπνιγαν τα σκοτεινά-εκδικητικά μου αισθήματα. Πρέπει να με αγαπήσω πρώτα και μετά να έχει χώρο η ψυχή για αυτολύτρωση. 
> Σε ευχαριστώ που με κάνεις καλύτερο άνθρωπο. Σε ευχαριστώ για το μεγαλείο σου που μου προσφέρεται.


Βαγια μου, κι εγώ σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.

Θέλω όμως να σε ρωτήσω.

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, μου λες, οτι σε έχεις ποδοπατήσει τόσο πολύ, που δεν βρίσκεις ίχνος σκοταδιού μέσα σου...

Κι όμως, θα υπάρχει Βάγια μου.
Πιστεύω οτι το Σκοτάδι, είναι τόσο χρήσιμο όσο και το Φως μας.

Κάτι θα υπάρχει μέσα σου, μια στάλα θυμού, μια στάλα πίκρας... μπορείς να κοιτάξεις βαθύτερα και να μου πείς?

Κι αν ναι, κατά ποιού στρέφεται?

----------


## narnia

Το σκοτάδι υπάρχει ναι. Με κυκλώνει το νιώθω κι η πίκρα το ίδιο μα δεν μπορώ να το συγκεκριμενοποιήσω, να του δώσω διάσταση, να το κάνω υλικό, να το συγκεντρώσω,να το ερμηνέψω, πως να το πω? Είμαι εγώ αλλού, σε άλλη διάσταση. Δεν μπορώ να γυρίσω και να δω μέσα μου. Τώρα η πίκρα μου όλη είναι για τον εαυτό μου που δεν είμαι αλλιώς κι ούτε μπορώ να γίνω. Δεν είμαι ορατή. Σε μπέρδεψα? Εγώ πάλι χάθηκα.
Είναι αστείο που προσπαθώ να κάνω την ενδοσκόπησή μου και να τη δώσω να ερμηνευτεί. Πως να καταλάβεις το ακατάληπτο? 
Η πίκρα μου όλη, είναι που δεν παύω να είμαι έτσι που μισώ. 
Πόσο ζηλεύω όσους γνωρίζουν τον εαυτό τους, τι θέλουν, τι αγαπούν, τι μισούν, τι θα αλλάξουν όταν ξημερώσει.

----------


## weird

Μίσος κατά του \"αδύναμου\" εαυτού σου λοιπόν γλυκιά μου?

Αυτό είναι το πιο καθαρό απο όλα όσα είδες κι ένιωσες?

----------


## narnia

Το βλέπω όπως το γράφεις εδώ ξεκάθαρα. ΜΙΣΟΣ και μου ακούγεται βαρύ. Δεν θέλω να σου πω ναι, μα έχεις δίκιο. Είναι το πιο καθαρό που βλέπω. Μου φταίω εγώ και πάλι μετανιώνω που το λέω.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vaya_
> Το βλέπω όπως το γράφεις εδώ ξεκάθαρα. ΜΙΣΟΣ και μου ακούγεται βαρύ. Δεν θέλω να σου πω ναι, μα έχεις δίκιο. Είναι το πιο καθαρό που βλέπω. Μου φταίω εγώ και πάλι μετανιώνω που το λέω.


Βάγια μου....
Αν μπορούσες να δώσεις φωνή σε αυτό το μίσος, τί θα ξεστόμιζε ενταντίον σου?
Τι θα είχε να σου προσάψει?

----------


## narnia

Αδυναμία ,δειλία, κυκλοθιμισμό, αυτολύπηση, θλίψη, κατάθλιψη, μηδέν.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vaya_
> Αδυναμία ,δειλία, κυκλοθιμισμό, αυτολύπηση, θλίψη, κατάθλιψη, μηδέν.


Αυτό μόνο είσαι?
Κι αν εσύ είσαι αυτό, οι γύρω σου τί είναι?

----------


## narnia

Αόρατοι

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vaya_
> Αόρατοι


Αυτό μόνο?
Εκείνοι είναι δυνατοί? Σταθεροί? Ώριμοι? Θαρραλέοι?Χαρούμενοι? 

Γιατί κλείνεις τα μάτια και δεν βλέπεις τους γύρω, παρά μόνο εσένα βάζεις στο στόχαστρο?

Γιατί καλή μου Βάγια?

----------


## narnia

Γιατί είμαι τόσο μόνη, πάντα μόνη, όλοι φεύγουν κι εγώ εδώ να αντέχω. Για ποιον έμεινα ?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vaya_
> Γιατί είμαι τόσο μόνη, πάντα μόνη, όλοι φεύγουν κι εγώ εδώ να αντέχω. Για ποιον έμεινα ?


Γιατί φεύγουν Βάγια?

Και πώς νιώθεις εσύ με αυτήν τους την φυγή?

----------


## narnia

Δεν με αντέχουν που έχει φωλιάσει η θλίψη στα μάτια, στο χαμόγελο, στις λέξεις, στις καλημέρες, στα αντίο. Που βρίσκει αφορμή και ξεπηδάει και τους πληγώνει, τους θυμώνει και τους απομακρύνει. Κι ο κύκλος γίνεται μεγαλύτερος η μοναξιά μου φέρνει κι άλλη πίκρα κι πίκρα τρέφει τη θλίψη κι αυτή το βλέμμα, τις λέξεις. Την έκληση για βοήθεια την αναγνωρίζει κανείς τους?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vaya_
> Δεν με αντέχουν που έχει φωλιάσει η θλίψη στα μάτια, στο χαμόγελο, στις λέξεις, στις καλημέρες, στα αντίο. Που βρίσκει αφορμή και ξεπηδάει και τους πληγώνει, τους θυμώνει και τους απομακρύνει. Κι ο κύκλος γίνεται μεγαλύτερος η μοναξιά μου φέρνει κι άλλη πίκρα κι πίκρα τρέφει τη θλίψη κι αυτή το βλέμμα, τις λέξεις. Την έκληση για βοήθεια την αναγνωρίζει κανείς τους?


Βάγια μου, 
σε ποιούς αναφέρεσαι καλή μου?
Στα παιδιά ή στον άντρα σου?

Τους ρώτησες ποτέ ευθέως γιατί φεύγουν?

Προσπαθώ καρδούλα μου, 
προσπαθώ να σε καταλάβω όσο μπορώ κι εγώ.

----------


## narnia

Ευθέως και πλαγίως και με χίλια γιατί. Δεν έχει άλλη απάντηση η φυγή όταν μακριά μου περνούν καλύτερα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vaya_
> Ευθέως και πλαγίως και με χίλια γιατί. Δεν έχει άλλη απάντηση η φυγή όταν μακριά μου περνούν καλύτερα.


Βάγια μου, αλήθεια, τους έχεις καλέσει σε βοήθεια?

Ενδεχομένως, να μην έχουν καταλάβει, πόσο πολύ τους έχεις ανάγκη.

----------


## weird

Ενα παράπονο, αυτό ακούω εγώ.

Ενα παράπονο που απευθύνεται στους ανθρώπους που αγαπάς.

Ενα \"γιατί μου γυρίσατε την πλάτη\"?

----------


## narnia

Τα θέλω μου δεν έχουν πια καμιά αξία. Δεν αφορούν παρά εμένα που \"δεν ξέρω τι θέλω\" , \"δεν είμαι στα καλά μου\".

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vaya_
> Τα θέλω μου δεν έχουν πια καμιά αξία. Δεν αφορούν παρά εμένα που \"δεν ξέρω τι θέλω\" , \"δεν είμαι στα καλά μου\".


Γλύκα μου, αυτά είναι βαριες κουβέντες,
φαντάζομαι πόσο σκληρό είναι να τα ακούς, ειδικά το οτι δεν είσαι στα καλά σου...

Τι απαντάς στα λόγια αυτά?

----------


## narnia

Κλαίω όταν δεν τα πιστεύω, θυμώνω με εμένα όταν αναρωτιέμαι μήπως έχουν δίκιο.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vaya_
> Κλαίω όταν δεν τα πιστεύω, θυμώνω με εμένα όταν αναρωτιέμαι μήπως έχουν δίκιο.



Τι πιστεύεις καλή μου,
οτι οι πονεμένοι και οι θλιμμένοι, δεν αξίζουν την αγάπη και την συμπαράσταση , των άλλων, ή των οικείων τους?

----------


## narnia

Και ποιος είναι διατεθημένος να συμπαρασταθεί, να δώσει την αγάπη? Δεν δίνονται όλοι απλόχερα. Φτάνει μια στιγμή που λένε τέρμα. Ζω για μένα, βρες τι θες μόνη σου. Και είσαι στον αέρα. Δεν έχεις φίλους γιατί ήσουν καλυμμένος, κρυμμένος, φυλακισμένος έστω. Σε ποιον να φορτωθείς?

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vaya_
> Και ποιος είναι διατεθημένος να συμπαρασταθεί, να δώσει την αγάπη? Δεν δίνονται όλοι απλόχερα. Φτάνει μια στιγμή που λένε τέρμα. Ζω για μένα, βρες τι θες μόνη σου. Και είσαι στον αέρα. Δεν έχεις φίλους γιατί ήσουν καλυμμένος, κρυμμένος, φυλακισμένος έστω. Σε ποιον να φορτωθείς?


Ποιοί αγάπη μου?
Τα παιδιά σου να σου πούνε τέρμα?
Ο άντρας σου?
Ποιοί θεωρείς οτι σου έκλεισαν την πόρτα?

----------


## narnia

Τα παιδιά μου λείπουν. Αν ήταν εδώ θα ήταν όλα αλλιώς. Δεν θα μ\'ένοιαζε τίποτα. Θα είχα δύναμη, θα έβρισκα, θα μπορούσα να κρύψω τη θλίψη ή και να την ξεχάσω ακόμα. Μα όσο λείπουν τόσο πιο κάτω πάω.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by vaya_
> Τα παιδιά μου λείπουν. Αν ήταν εδώ θα ήταν όλα αλλιώς. Δεν θα μ\'ένοιαζε τίποτα. Θα είχα δύναμη, θα έβρισκα, θα μπορούσα να κρύψω τη θλίψη ή και να την ξεχάσω ακόμα. Μα όσο λείπουν τόσο πιο κάτω πάω.



Βαγια μου,
μπορείς να κάνεις μια προσπάθεια να επικοινωνήσεις στα παιδιά σου το πόσο τα χρειάζεσαι...

Απο εκεί και πέρα, η δύναμη σου, είναι μέσα σου.

Η ίδια η Πλάση σε προίκισε με δαύτην.

΄Πίστεψέ το αυτό καλή μου
και κάνε οτι χρειάζεσαι για να σου δώσεις κουράγιο.

----------


## Alterego

Ομορφο το θεμα..και οσα γραφτηκαν.Οσο απελπισμενες,πονεμενες και αν ειναι οι λεξεις αντιλαμβανομαι διαβαζοντας τα οτι πισω απο ολα αυτα βρισκονται ανθρωποι που παλευουν και δεν θα τα βαλουν κατω ποτε.Και εμενα αυτο μου δινει ελπιδα.

Αποψε νιωθω μια ηρεμια να με περιτριγυριζει.Χωρις λογο και αιτια..Ηρεμια αλλα συναμα νιωθω μια περιεργη μελαγχολια.Καθομαι στο κρεβατι μου και διαβαζω διαφορα θεματα στο σιτε.Εχω την αισθηση πως δεν ειμαι μονος.Ομως αυτη η γλυκεια γευση της μελαγχολιας με εχει τυλιξει.
Ειναι ομορφη καμια φορα η μελαγχολια,μεσα απο αυτην βγαινουν λογια που σε καθηλωνουν.Αποψε θα μπορουσα να πιω ενα ποτηρι κρασι,με σενα απεναντι μου και να μιλαμε..απλα να μιλαμε...και τις ωρες που θα υπαρχει σιωπη να μιλαμε και παλι.Με την σιωπη να λεμε τα μυστικα μας,τα θελω μας,τα ονειρα μας..και το κρασι να μας ταξιδευει.Αποψε θελω να αφησω την ψυχη μου να ταξιδεψει,να παει τοσο μακρια,να μεινει εκει για λιγο να ξεκουραστει.Αποψε.....Μια γλυκια νυχτα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Ομορφο το θεμα..και οσα γραφτηκαν.Οσο απελπισμενες,πονεμενες και αν ειναι οι λεξεις αντιλαμβανομαι διαβαζοντας τα οτι πισω απο ολα αυτα βρισκονται ανθρωποι που παλευουν και δεν θα τα βαλουν κατω ποτε.Και εμενα αυτο μου δινει ελπιδα.
> 
> Αποψε νιωθω μια ηρεμια να με περιτριγυριζει.Χωρις λογο και αιτια..Ηρεμια αλλα συναμα νιωθω μια περιεργη μελαγχολια.Καθομαι στο κρεβατι μου και διαβαζω διαφορα θεματα στο σιτε.Εχω την αισθηση πως δεν ειμαι μονος.Ομως αυτη η γλυκεια γευση της μελαγχολιας με εχει τυλιξει.
> Ειναι ομορφη καμια φορα η μελαγχολια,μεσα απο αυτην βγαινουν λογια που σε καθηλωνουν.Αποψε θα μπορουσα να πιω ενα ποτηρι κρασι,με σενα απεναντι μου και να μιλαμε..απλα να μιλαμε...και τις ωρες που θα υπαρχει σιωπη να μιλαμε και παλι.Με την σιωπη να λεμε τα μυστικα μας,τα θελω μας,τα ονειρα μας..και το κρασι να μας ταξιδευει.Αποψε θελω να αφησω την ψυχη μου να ταξιδεψει,να παει τοσο μακρια,να μεινει εκει για λιγο να ξεκουραστει.Αποψε.....Μια γλυκια νυχτα.


Τι γλυκιά η ηρεμία σου!
Απόψε θα κάνω κι εγώ το ίδιο, θα πιω ένα ποτηράκι, στην υγειά όλων μας !

 :Smile: )

----------


## Arsi

Ακραίοι φίλοι μου.Εδώ είστε,πάντα φίλοι μου,ποτέ δε σας ξέχασα.Όσα ζήσαμε,όσα είπαμε και όσα σκεφτήκαμε μέσα σ\'αυτό το ακραίο κομμάτι του εαυτού μας.....
Μέσα στο αποκορύφωμα της καταστροφής και της αυτοκαταστροφής,σ\'αυτήν την εκτόξευση του πόνου όλοι απαντούσαν \'\'ένοχοι\'\' και μεις πηδούσαμε ακόμα πιο δυνατά αδειάζοντας την αστείρευτη φρίκη από μέσα μας.
Μέχρι να ξημερώσει,να εξαντληθούμε,να κοιμηθούμε χωρίς να το καταλάβουμε-κενός χρόνος,μέχρι την άλλη μέρα να είμαστε πάλι έτοιμοι ν\'αδειάσουμε τη φρίκη μας.
Σήμερα το πρωί ήρθα να σας βρω πάλι,σας νοστάλγησα......άραγε γιατί?
....σας θυμάμαι....σας έχω στην καρδιά μου κι ας ξέρω ότι δε θα συναντηθούμε ποτέ πια.....
αφιερωμένο...κι ας μην το ακούσετε......
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDm316GWB7Q&amp;feature=related

----------


## weird

Αρσι τί επαθες κορίτσι μου?
Με ανησυχεί το μήνυμά σου.
Τι συνέβη καρδούλα μου?

Ανοιξέ μας την ψυχή σου.
Μην λες τέτοια λόγια, όπως οτι δεν θα συναντηθούμε.
Αρσι, έχασα την γιαγιάκα μου εχτές και είχα μέσα σε όλα κι εσάς στο μυαλό μου κι έπαιρνα δύναμη απο το οτι θα το μοιραστώ μαζί σας.

Θα σε περιμένω να μου μιλήσεις όποτε νιώσεις έτοιμη.

----------


## narnia

Άρσι γιατί είσαι έτσι?Μίλα μας. Γιατί μιλάς για παρελθόν? Μείνε κοντά μας. Άπλωσε τα χέρια σου καλή μου. Είμαστε δίπλα σου κι όταν θα είσαι έτοιμη θα σε ακούσουμε. Φιλιά.

----------


## narnia

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αρσι, έχασα την γιαγιάκα μου εχτές και είχα μέσα σε όλα κι εσάς στο μυαλό μου κι έπαιρνα δύναμη απο το οτι θα το μοιραστώ μαζί σας.


Να τη θυμάσαι όπως θες, Να είσαι δυνατή για να μην την κρατάς φυλακισμένη σου. (....κι αν πιουν θολό νερό...)

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αρσι, έχασα την γιαγιάκα μου εχτές και είχα μέσα σε όλα κι εσάς στο μυαλό μου κι έπαιρνα δύναμη απο το οτι θα το μοιραστώ μαζί σας.
> 
> 
> Να τη θυμάσαι όπως θες, Να είσαι δυνατή για να μην την κρατάς φυλακισμένη σου. (....κι αν πιουν θολό νερό...)


Σ ευχαριστώ καλή μου.
Ένας κύκλος έκλεισε.

Κάθε άνθρωπος, είναι ένα κομμάτι ιστορίας.
Είναι μια παρουσία, είναι ένα κομμάτι ροής και χρόνου.
Είναι ύπαρξη.

Ξέρεις πότε έσβησε η γιαγιά?
Λίγο κοντά στην ώρα που χτες, έγραφα στο φόρουμ την φράση \" αξίζει και στο έρεβος και στην ανυπαρξία ο σεβασμός\"

Αξίζει ναι.

 :Smile: 

Το χαμόγελό μου είναι πικρό, μα ένα κομμάτι μου χαίρεται που αναπαύτηκε η γυναίκα αυτή.

----------


## anwnimi

Ax weird μου...
Με έκανες να ανατριχιάσω με τα λόγια σου.
Με το θάρρος να χαίρεσαι για την ανάπαυση της γιαγιάκας σου.

Είμαι σίγουρη ότι η ψυχή της θα είναι γαληνεμένη γιατί αισθανόταν την αγάπη σου, όσο καιρό πάλευε...

Να είναι αναπαυμένη η ψυχούλα της...

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αρσι, έχασα την γιαγιάκα μου εχτές και είχα μέσα σε όλα κι εσάς στο μυαλό μου κι έπαιρνα δύναμη απο το οτι θα το μοιραστώ μαζί σας.


Συλληπητήρια weird μου....στο πένθος ειλικρινά δεν έχω τι να πω......απλά ότι η γιαγιάκα σου θα ζει πάντα κοντά σου όσο θα τη θυμάσαι και θα την έχεις στην καρδιά σου.....
Δεν έχω ζήσει απώλεια,δεν ξέρω πόσο σκληρό είναι,μόνο το φαντάζομαι......

Όσον αφορά το μνμ μου...σήμερα(κ από χθες δλδ)είμαι πολύ φρικαρισμένη για διάφορους λόγους με την εσωτερική ένταση να χτυπάει κόκκινο και πραγματικά νοστάλγησα κάποιες εποχές,κάποια άτομα...από άλλη εποχή.....νοστάλγησα μια αλήτικη,αντιδραστική πλευρά του εαυτού μου.......

----------


## Alterego

Καταρχας συλληπητηρια για την απωλεια σου..μου δινεις ελπιδα αντιλαμβανοντας πως ηταν ενας κυκλος ζωης που επρεπε να κλεισει..Ολα τα καλα για την αναπαυση της ψυχης της με ολη μου την καρδια!

Φιλη μου Αρσι μου αρεσε οτι εγραψες πολυ...οσο και το τραγουδι που εβαλες το ακουσα..η μουσικη ειναι ταξιδιαρικη και με πηρε αλλου.Σε ευχαριστω για το ταξιδι.Να εισαι οσο μπορεις καλα..

----------


## Arsi

Alterego έχεις ταλέντο να γαληνεύεις ψυχές............

----------


## Alterego

Γαληνευει και η δικια μου μ\'αυτο που μου ειπες..

----------


## weird

Καταρχήν σας ευχαριστώ όλους που μου συμπαρασταθήκατε  :Smile: 

Θα γράψω κάτι για την γιαγιά, μα δεν ήρθε ακόμα η ώρα.

Ναι, απο το να την βλέπω να λιώνει πάνω στο κρεβάτι, νιώθω οτι τώρα, γαλήνεψε...

Απλά την αποχαιρετώ με τον τρόπο μου και συγκινούμαι για την μια ακόμα σελίδα χρόνου που γυρνά ανεπιστρεπτεί προς τα πίσω. 

Αρσι μου, τρόμαξα όταν το είδα. Καμιά φορά μου βγάζεις κάτι τόσο πονεμένο απο μέσα σου.
Τόσο ακανθώδες, μέσα στην όλη ευαισθησία σου.

Οι θύμησες είναι καλές.
Και η αντίδραση καλή είναι.

Εύχομαι, όλα αυτά, κάτι να έχουν να σου πουν και να σου δώσουν.

Να είμαστε όλοι καλά απόψε.

Σας αφήνω για ένα ακόμη ταξίδι.

Φέτος ήταν η πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου που μου γεννήθηκε η επιθυμία, η γνήσια επιθυμία, να φύγω μακριά. 
Και που το έκανα εν πλήρη ελευθερία. 

Εις το \"εναναγράφειν\" 
Φιλιά  :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Φέτος ήταν η πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου που μου γεννήθηκε η επιθυμία, η γνήσια επιθυμία, να φύγω μακριά.
Και που το έκανα εν πλήρη ελευθερία.

Και οπως στα εχω πει και πριν ειναι ευλογια να εισαι ελευθερος εστω και για μια στιγμη..Τελικα ο πονος ειναι βαλσαμο,σε δημιουργει,σε παρασυρει..σε κανει να φαινεσαι αλλιως.

Μια καλη ημερα!

----------


## narnia

Καλά ταξίδια σε όσους ταξιδεύουν. 
weird να μας φέρεις μια πνοή διαφορετική. Έναν αέρα Ευρώπης. Θα σε περιμένουμε με αγωνία.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αρσι μου, τρόμαξα όταν το είδα. Καμιά φορά μου βγάζεις κάτι τόσο πονεμένο απο μέσα σου.
> Τόσο ακανθώδες, μέσα στην όλη ευαισθησία σου.


Έτσι ακριβώς είναι weird μου,όπως τα λες.
Τα νιώθω μέσα μου και τα \'αγκάθια\' και τα \'λουλούδια\'.Και την υπέρμετρη ευαισθησία αλλά και την σκληρότητα.

Καλό σου ταξίδι :Smile: ))
Τώρα είσαι στη Γαλλία(τυχερή!!!!!!),
σε περιμένουμε......καλά να περνάς!!!!!

----------


## Illusion

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.........είχα ανοίξει ένα θέμα πριν κανα μήνα νομίζω με τίτλο \"help palindromisi\" και έλεγα κάποια πράγματα για μένα εκεί με ψευδώνυμο illusions , αλλά είχα καιρό να συνδεθώ και ξέχασα τον κωδικό μου οπότε έφτιαξα καινούριο λογιαριασμό τώρα.... 
Θέλω να πω πως το συγκεκριμένο thread είναι πιστεύω το καλύτερο του φόρουμ.....το διάβαζα τώρα και έχουν γραφτεί τόσο υπέροχα...τόσο αληθινά πράγματα.....συγχαρητήρια στους συγγραφείς του......Επίσης σας θαυμάζω...όσους ασχολείστε με το φόρουμ σε συχνή βάση και πάντα έχετε να πείτε μια κουβέντα παρηγοριάς, μια απάντηση, μια συμβουλή ή να μοιραστείτε τη δική σας εμπειρία για να βοηθήσετε κάποιον που το έχει ανάγκη... εγώ ποτέ μου δεν μπόρεσα να το κάνω αυτό , μου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να προσφέρω βοήθεια και παρηγοριά ή έστω συμπόνοια...στις μόνες περιπτώσεις που μου βγαίνει αβίαστα αυτό το συναίσθημα της προσφοράς είναι στα μικρά παιδιά και στα ζωάκια... Τους φίλους μου μπορώ να τους ακούω με τις ώρες να μου λένε τα προβλήματά τους και μπορεί μέσα μου να στεναχωριέμαι γι αυτούς αλλά αυτό που θα μου βγει είναι μια κάπως ψυχρή αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος, θα καταναλώσω σκέψη γι αυτούς για να τους πω τη γνώμη μου αλλά δε θα δείξω συναίσθημα.
Τέλος πάντων......... κρίσεις πανικού κι εγώ , τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια, το άγχος να καιροφυλαχτεί σε κάθε κίνηση.....τα γνωστά σε όλους.......

Την επόμενη εβδομάδα μπαίνω στο 5ο έτος ψυχαναλυτικής ψυχοθεραπείας, φάρμακα δεν παίρνω..... Μου έχει προσφέρει πολλά η ψυχοθεραπεία, δεν ξέρω πως θα ήμουν χωρίς αυτήν.....Παρόλα αυτά , αυτά τα χρόνια που θεράπευα τον εαυτό μου , είχα κάπως κρυφτεί απο τη ζωή για να μπορέσω με την ησυχία μου να γλύψω τις πληγές τόσων χρόνων......τους τελευταίους μήνες όμως αποφάσισα να βγω έξω....να παίξω......να ζήσω.... να νιώσω......... κι έτσι οι κρίσεις πανικού επέστρεψαν τόσο δυνατές.......μα τόσο....... κι όμως είπα ή τώρα ή ποτέ και πάλεψα, έσφιγγα τα δόντια κάθε μέρα και πάλευα, έλεγα μια μάχη ακόμα για να ζήσω μια ωραία στιγμή και τότε θα αξίζει τον κόπο, τότε θα αξίζουν όλα.... κι όταν κέρδιζα την στιγμή μου ένιιωθα μαχητής, ότι τα είχα καταφέρει........

δεν περιμένω φυσικά από κανέναν που δεν έχει ζήσει αυτο τον εφιάλτη να καταλάβει τις μάχες μου όμως μου φτάνει που τις καταλαβαίνω εγώ..........

όμως παιδιά..............νιώθω να χάνω πάλι την πίστη μου στον εαυτό μου......δεν φεύγουν οι ρημάδες οι κρίσεις, κι αυτή η καθημερινή μάχη έχει αρχίσει πάλι να με εξαντλεί.... έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι μήπως πάλι να τα παρατήσω, μήπως να γυρίσω στον ύπνο μου , στη φωλιά μου, στη κρυψώνα μου, ότι αρκετά το πάλεψα, αρκετά έζησα. Όμως ξέρω δε γίνεται να ζεις με διαλείματα, η ζωή είναι μια συνέχεια κι έτσι πρέπει να βιώνεται....όμως ώρες ώρες είναι τόσο δύσκολο.......
ουφ...........αυτά

----------


## Sofia

Illusion,

καλως ήρθες κ πάλι λοιπον :Smile: 

γραφεις πώς δεν εισαι ικανοποιημενος απο τον τροπο που επικοινωνεις ή που δειχνεις τα συναισθηματα σου στους φιλους σου. Σαφως για να το λες, σιγουρα θα βλεπεις καταστασεις κ θα νιωθεις συναισθηματα που σε κανουν να το υποστηριζεις. Παρολα αυτα λες οτι αισθανεσαι στεναχωρια ή σκεφτεσαι με τις ωρες δικα τους θεματα κ τους ακους. Σαν δλδ να υπάρχει ζωη μεχρι ενα σημειο κ μετα να διακοπτεται...Σαν να λειπει ενα κομματι, που ομως πιστευω πώς αφου βλεπεις οτι λειπει θα το βρεις.

Να σου πω επισης, πώς γραφοντας ολα αυτα τα λογια για τα παιδια που εγραψαν στο θεμα σου, κανεις με τον τροπο σου αυτο που λες οτι δεν κανεις (εδω τουλάχιστον). μιλας ομορφα κ επαινεις την κινηση καποιων. Δεν ειναι αυτο μια μορφη υποστηριξης?Εγω νομιζω πώς ειναι.

Οσο για την πιστη που λες πώς χανεις...ολοι το παθαινουμε, αλλοι περισσοτερο, αλλοι λιγοτερο. Ναι, ο βαθμος κανει την διαφορα. Αλλα αφου τωρα κανεις ενα βημα παραπανω: βγαινεις εξω, διεκδικεις τη ζωη σου, τους τροπους ζωης που ειχες στερηθει τοσο καιρο, δεν ειναι λογικο να πεφτεις καποιες φορες? Το πεσιμο ομως αυτο δεν ειναι μετα απο νεες δοκιμες, με νεα δεδομενα για τον εαυτο σου? Νομιζω πώς πολλα μπορεις να μαθεις απο αυτα κ να συνεχιζεις να τολμας. Με μεγαλυτερη πιστη καθε φορα, ειδικα οταν θα αρχιζουν να ερχονται κ τα πιο ενθαρρυντικα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Illusion_
> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.........είχα ανοίξει ένα θέμα πριν κανα μήνα νομίζω με τίτλο \"help palindromisi\" και έλεγα κάποια πράγματα για μένα εκεί με ψευδώνυμο illusions , αλλά είχα καιρό να συνδεθώ και ξέχασα τον κωδικό μου οπότε έφτιαξα καινούριο λογιαριασμό τώρα.... 
> Θέλω να πω πως το συγκεκριμένο thread είναι πιστεύω το καλύτερο του φόρουμ.....το διάβαζα τώρα και έχουν γραφτεί τόσο υπέροχα...τόσο αληθινά πράγματα.....συγχαρητήρια στους συγγραφείς του......Επίσης σας θαυμάζω...όσους ασχολείστε με το φόρουμ σε συχνή βάση και πάντα έχετε να πείτε μια κουβέντα παρηγοριάς, μια απάντηση, μια συμβουλή ή να μοιραστείτε τη δική σας εμπειρία για να βοηθήσετε κάποιον που το έχει ανάγκη... εγώ ποτέ μου δεν μπόρεσα να το κάνω αυτό , μου είναι τόσο δύσκολο να προσφέρω βοήθεια και παρηγοριά ή έστω συμπόνοια...στις μόνες περιπτώσεις που μου βγαίνει αβίαστα αυτό το συναίσθημα της προσφοράς είναι στα μικρά παιδιά και στα ζωάκια... Τους φίλους μου μπορώ να τους ακούω με τις ώρες να μου λένε τα προβλήματά τους και μπορεί μέσα μου να στεναχωριέμαι γι αυτούς αλλά αυτό που θα μου βγει είναι μια κάπως ψυχρή αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος, θα καταναλώσω σκέψη γι αυτούς για να τους πω τη γνώμη μου αλλά δε θα δείξω συναίσθημα.
> Τέλος πάντων......... κρίσεις πανικού κι εγώ , τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια, το άγχος να καιροφυλαχτεί σε κάθε κίνηση.....τα γνωστά σε όλους.......
> 
> Την επόμενη εβδομάδα μπαίνω στο 5ο έτος ψυχαναλυτικής ψυχοθεραπείας, φάρμακα δεν παίρνω..... Μου έχει προσφέρει πολλά η ψυχοθεραπεία, δεν ξέρω πως θα ήμουν χωρίς αυτήν.....Παρόλα αυτά , αυτά τα χρόνια που θεράπευα τον εαυτό μου , είχα κάπως κρυφτεί απο τη ζωή για να μπορέσω με την ησυχία μου να γλύψω τις πληγές τόσων χρόνων......τους τελευταίους μήνες όμως αποφάσισα να βγω έξω....να παίξω......να ζήσω.... να νιώσω......... κι έτσι οι κρίσεις πανικού επέστρεψαν τόσο δυνατές.......μα τόσο....... κι όμως είπα ή τώρα ή ποτέ και πάλεψα, έσφιγγα τα δόντια κάθε μέρα και πάλευα, έλεγα μια μάχη ακόμα για να ζήσω μια ωραία στιγμή και τότε θα αξίζει τον κόπο, τότε θα αξίζουν όλα.... κι όταν κέρδιζα την στιγμή μου ένιιωθα μαχητής, ότι τα είχα καταφέρει........
> 
> δεν περιμένω φυσικά από κανέναν που δεν έχει ζήσει αυτο τον εφιάλτη να καταλάβει τις μάχες μου όμως μου φτάνει που τις καταλαβαίνω εγώ..........
> 
> ...


Illusion γειά σου :Smile: 
Σ\'ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και συ ομορφαίνεις το εν λόγω thread με τις δικές σου αλήθειες....
Απ\'οτι βλέπεις οι πιο πολλοί εδώ μέσα δίνουμε τις δικές μας μάχες και ζούμε έναν αγώνα που πολλές φορές μπορεί να είναι και σκληρός.
Προσωπικά δε βλέπω έναν άνθρωπο που δε μπορεί να βοηθήσει αλλά έναν άνθρωπο που θέλει να βοηθήσει ακόμα παραπάνω.Αυτό δείχνει έναν άνθρωπο με αγάπη για το συνάνθρωπο και μόνο αυτό μπορεί να είναι αρκετό.Στη συγκεκριμένη φάση μπορεί να είσαι εσύ που χρειάζεσαι περισσότερο βοήθεια γι\'αυτό και να νιώθεις πως δεν έχεις όσα αποθέματα θα ήθελες.

Ο αγώνας σου μπορεί να είναι δύσκολος αλλά αξίζει να το παλέψεις κι ας γίνονται και διαλλέιματα.Η \'επανένταξη\' στη ζωή είναι δύσκολη ,ακόμα την προσπαθώ,την έχω καταφέρει σε σημαντικό βαθμό αλλά απ\'ότι βλέπεις τα πισωγυρίσματα ή η απαίτηση για επιπλεον αγώνα υπάρχει.......

Αν θες μοιράσου τον αγώνα σου,νομίζω γίνεται πιο ξεκούραστος όταν νιώθεις πως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που σε καταλαβαίνουν,που αγωνίζονται κι αυτοί,που θέλουν όντος να σου συμπαρασταθούν γιατί μέσα από σένα βλέπουν τον εαυτό τους.

Illusion θα χαρώ πολύ να μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας τον αγώνα σου.....να\'σαι καλά και ...οι μάχες μέχρι την τελική νίκη δεν είναι όλες νικηφόρες ποτέ,μπορεί να ένιωσες μια \'ήτα\' με την επιστροφή των πανικών αλλά δεν ήταν παρά μια μάχη,υπάρχουν πολλές ευκαιρίες για καινούριες που θα κερδηθούν.

Σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο :Smile:

----------


## Helena

η αρχη σιγουρα μπορει να σε δυσκολευει -οπως και τον καθε ενα οταν επιχειρει να &lt;ταραξει τα λιμναζοντα νερα&gt;- αλλα αξιζει και με το παραπανω η προσπαθεια..στην κρυψωνα μας οσο και ασφαλης αν μας φαινεται..ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν θα καταφερουμε και πολλα 
καλη δυναμη σου ευχομαι  :Smile:

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Helena_
> η αρχη σιγουρα μπορει να σε δυσκολευει -οπως και τον καθε ενα οταν επιχειρει να &lt;ταραξει τα λιμναζοντα νερα&gt;- αλλα αξιζει και με το παραπανω η προσπαθεια..στην κρυψωνα μας οσο και ασφαλης αν μας φαινεται..ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν θα καταφερουμε και πολλα


ειναι ετσι οντως...απλα η κρυψωνα ειναι πιο ελκυστικη, οταν ειναι τοσο γνωριμη καθε γωνια της.

το αγνωστο εχει φοβο, αλλα και τοση προκληση....που ευτυχως πολλες φορες ειναι δυσκολο να του αντισταθουμε.

----------


## anwnimi

Illusion,
καλώς ήρθες και πάλι :Smile: 

Θα συμφωνήσω με όλα όσα σου είπαν τα παιδιά...
Όσο για τη σκέψη του να μπεις πάλι στην ασφαλή φωλιά σου, αχ και να\'ξερες πόσες φορές κι αν την έχω κάνει και συνεχίζω να την κάνω...
Να κανακεύσω και πάλι τον εαυτό μου, να τεμπελιάσω, να μη με νοιάζει τίποτα.
Παρόλο που ξέρω ότι αυτό θα με πάει πίσω και πάλι, να φοβάμαι...
Όμως, Illusion, να ξέρεις, η ζεστή φωλιά σου δεν είναι πουθενά εξω άπό εσένα, πχ στο σπίτι σου...
Αλλά μέσα σου...
Εσύ είσαι το σπίτι σου.
Φτιάξε τη φωλιά μέσα σου όσο πιο ζεστή γίνεται...
Και θα την έχεις μαζί σου όπου κι αν πας.

Επίσης όταν ταξιδεύω που τότε εμένα πάνε να με πιάσουν τα γνωστά σκέφτομαι ότι ταξιδεύω στο σπίτι μου... Αφού η γη είναι το σπίτι μου, το σπίτι όλων... :Smile:

----------


## Illusion

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> Illusion,
> 
> καλως ήρθες κ πάλι λοιπον
> 
> γραφεις πώς δεν εισαι ικανοποιημενος απο τον τροπο που επικοινωνεις ή που δειχνεις τα συναισθηματα σου στους φιλους σου. Σαφως για να το λες, σιγουρα θα βλεπεις καταστασεις κ θα νιωθεις συναισθηματα που σε κανουν να το υποστηριζεις. Παρολα αυτα λες οτι αισθανεσαι στεναχωρια ή σκεφτεσαι με τις ωρες δικα τους θεματα κ τους ακους. Σαν δλδ να υπάρχει ζωη μεχρι ενα σημειο κ μετα να διακοπτεται...Σαν να λειπει ενα κομματι, που ομως πιστευω πώς αφου βλεπεις οτι λειπει θα το βρεις.
> 
> Να σου πω επισης, πώς γραφοντας ολα αυτα τα λογια για τα παιδια που εγραψαν στο θεμα σου, κανεις με τον τροπο σου αυτο που λες οτι δεν κανεις (εδω τουλάχιστον). μιλας ομορφα κ επαινεις την κινηση καποιων. Δεν ειναι αυτο μια μορφη υποστηριξης?Εγω νομιζω πώς ειναι.
> 
> Οσο για την πιστη που λες πώς χανεις...ολοι το παθαινουμε, αλλοι περισσοτερο, αλλοι λιγοτερο. Ναι, ο βαθμος κανει την διαφορα. Αλλα αφου τωρα κανεις ενα βημα παραπανω: βγαινεις εξω, διεκδικεις τη ζωη σου, τους τροπους ζωης που ειχες στερηθει τοσο καιρο, δεν ειναι λογικο να πεφτεις καποιες φορες? Το πεσιμο ομως αυτο δεν ειναι μετα απο νεες δοκιμες, με νεα δεδομενα για τον εαυτο σου? Νομιζω πώς πολλα μπορεις να μαθεις απο αυτα κ να συνεχιζεις να τολμας. Με μεγαλυτερη πιστη καθε φορα, ειδικα οταν θα αρχιζουν να ερχονται κ τα πιο ενθαρρυντικα αποτελεσματα.


Γεια σου Σοφία, χεχε με την ευκαιρία να πω ότι είμαι κοριτσάκι  :Smile:  :P Ναι έχεις δίκιο σαν να λείπει ένα κομμάτι......... όσο για το φόρουμ εδώ είναι πιο εύκολο να δείξω κάποια πράγματα γιατί γίνεται γραπτά και ανώνυμα....αν όμως ήθελα να πάρω κάποιον μια αγκαλιά για συμπαράσταση, όσο κι αν το ήθελα δεν θα μπορούσα να το κάνω...σαν κάτι να με σταματάει.... τέλος πάντων...

όσο για τα νέα δεδομένα που προστίθενται σε κάθε \"επανεκίνηση\", και σ αυτό έχεις δίκιο....μετά από κάθε τόλμημα η αλήθεια είναι πως έχω πιο πολλές πληροφορίες για \"βάση\" και κάποιες φορές τις εμπιστεύομαι στα τυφλά προκειμένου να βρω το κουράγιο να ξαναεπιχειρήσω κάτι που φοβάμαι αλλά που μου άρεσε.... του τύπου \" όταν είχα πάει εκεί είχα νιώσει όμορφα, άρα όσο κι αν τώρα φένεται τρομακτικό η ανούσιο, θα ξαναπάω αφού ξέρω πια πως όταν πηγαίνω νιώθω καλά\".... και πολλές φορές ευτυχώς πιάνει...

----------


## Illusion

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Illusion γειά σου
> Σ\'ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και συ ομορφαίνεις το εν λόγω thread με τις δικές σου αλήθειες....
> Απ\'οτι βλέπεις οι πιο πολλοί εδώ μέσα δίνουμε τις δικές μας μάχες και ζούμε έναν αγώνα που πολλές φορές μπορεί να είναι και σκληρός.
> Προσωπικά δε βλέπω έναν άνθρωπο που δε μπορεί να βοηθήσει αλλά έναν άνθρωπο που θέλει να βοηθήσει ακόμα παραπάνω.Αυτό δείχνει έναν άνθρωπο με αγάπη για το συνάνθρωπο και μόνο αυτό μπορεί να είναι αρκετό.Στη συγκεκριμένη φάση μπορεί να είσαι εσύ που χρειάζεσαι περισσότερο βοήθεια γι\'αυτό και να νιώθεις πως δεν έχεις όσα αποθέματα θα ήθελες.
> 
> Ο αγώνας σου μπορεί να είναι δύσκολος αλλά αξίζει να το παλέψεις κι ας γίνονται και διαλλέιματα.Η \'επανένταξη\' στη ζωή είναι δύσκολη ,ακόμα την προσπαθώ,την έχω καταφέρει σε σημαντικό βαθμό αλλά απ\'ότι βλέπεις τα πισωγυρίσματα ή η απαίτηση για επιπλεον αγώνα υπάρχει.......
> 
> Αν θες μοιράσου τον αγώνα σου,νομίζω γίνεται πιο ξεκούραστος όταν νιώθεις πως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που σε καταλαβαίνουν,που αγωνίζονται κι αυτοί,που θέλουν όντος να σου συμπαρασταθούν γιατί μέσα από σένα βλέπουν τον εαυτό τους.
> ...



Arsi σ ευχαριστώ κι εγώ για τα καλά σου λόγια  :Smile:  Ναι όντως είναι πολύ σημαντικό να βλέπεις και τις μάχες άλλων που περνάνε τα ίδια με εσένα...και το κυριότερο να ξέρεις οτι όταν πεις \"κρίση πανικού\" ή \"άγχος\" να νιώθεις πως ο άλλος θα το καταλάβει σε όλο του μεγαλείο !!! 

κι εγώ σου εύχομαι το καλύτερο όπως και σε όλους στο φόρουμ....
χτες μετά από αυτή τη φρικιαστική ημέρα που ξεκίνησε με βαρβάτη κρίση, είχα ένα πολύ ωραίο βράδυ με ήρεμες ερωτικές στιγμές και ένιωσα πολύ ευγνώμων , καθώς και νικήτρια πάλι έστω και λίγες ώρες αφού αυτές τις στιγμές τις διεκδίκισα και τις κέρδισα !

----------


## Illusion

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Illusion,
> καλώς ήρθες και πάλι
> 
> Θα συμφωνήσω με όλα όσα σου είπαν τα παιδιά...
> Όσο για τη σκέψη του να μπεις πάλι στην ασφαλή φωλιά σου, αχ και να\'ξερες πόσες φορές κι αν την έχω κάνει και συνεχίζω να την κάνω...
> Να κανακεύσω και πάλι τον εαυτό μου, να τεμπελιάσω, να μη με νοιάζει τίποτα.
> Παρόλο που ξέρω ότι αυτό θα με πάει πίσω και πάλι, να φοβάμαι...
> Όμως, Illusion, να ξέρεις, η ζεστή φωλιά σου δεν είναι πουθενά εξω άπό εσένα, πχ στο σπίτι σου...
> ...



Γεια σου anwnimi !! αχ αυτή η σκέψη πόσο θελκτική φένεται όταν παίρνει τη μορφή της επιθυμίας τις δύσκολες ώρες.....όμως ναι τις περισσότερες φορές δεν προσφέρει τίποτα δυστυχώς.......

Αυτό που είπες όμως για τη φωλιά που πρέπει να φτιάξω μέσα μου με ανακούφισε και μου ταίριαξε πολύ σαν σκέψη....θα προσπαθήσω να το θυμάμαι !!!!!!!!!

Helena γεια σου κι εσένα! καλώς σας βρήκα.... ναι ίσως σιγά σιγά θα πρέπει να μάθουμε να αγαπάμε τις φουρτούνες ή έστω τα κυματάκια....

Arsi παρόλα αυτά νομίζω ότι σου έβγαλα το thread εκτός θέματος γιατί εκτός από το πρώτο post τα υπόλοιπα ήταν σκέψεις after-κρίση και όχι εν ώρα... Για τα εν ώρα βέβαια έχω ολόκληρο αρχείο στο ημερολόγιο μου αφού πολλές φορές για να ανακουφίσω την ένταση πιάνω στυλό κι αρχίζω και γράφω όλες αυτές τις ζοφερές σκέψεις που κατακλύζουν το μυαλό μου εκέινες τις ώρες... τελικά σίγουρα βοηθάει η εξωτερίκευση

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Illusion_ Για τα εν ώρα βέβαια έχω ολόκληρο αρχείο στο ημερολόγιο μου αφού πολλές φορές για να ανακουφίσω την ένταση πιάνω στυλό κι αρχίζω και γράφω όλες αυτές τις ζοφερές σκέψεις που κατακλύζουν το μυαλό μου εκέινες τις ώρες... τελικά σίγουρα βοηθάει η εξωτερίκευση


Axxx τι ωραίο Illusion......κι εμένα αυτός είναι τρόπος εκτόνωσής μου....δε με πιάνει συχνά ρε γμτ όμως......πρέπει να είμαι όντος στα άκρα-στην κρίση μέσα βουτηγμένη ως το κόκκαλο.Γράψε κάτι αν θες!!!!!!
Μέσα στην κρίση πιστεύω φαίνονται παράξενες πτυχές της ψυχής.....

Όσο για το off topic σιγά......όλα στην κρίση που περνάμε είναι και οι συζητήσεις και όλα κι ας μην είναι γραπτά κείμενα κι ας είναι απλές συζητήσεις......
να είσαι καλά :Smile: )

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Illusion_.
> ..... είχα ένα πολύ ωραίο βράδυ με ήρεμες ερωτικές στιγμές και ένιωσα πολύ ευγνώμων , καθώς και νικήτρια πάλι έστω και λίγες ώρες αφού αυτές τις στιγμές τις διεκδίκισα και τις κέρδισα !


Xαίρομαι...καλή συνέχεια στον αγώνα σου...
όλα θα πάνε καλά.....

----------


## weird

Καλωσήρθες και απο εμένα illusion! Πίσω απο τις γραμμές σου διακρίνω έναν άνθρωπο με πολλή θέληση μέσα του. Και η θέληση, η υπομονή, το κουράγιο και η πάλη, είναι τα συστατικά της δύναμής μας....

 :Smile: 

Να μοιράζεσαι με εμάς ότι έχεις ανάγκη.

----------


## weird

Γαλλία... Παρίσι.

Όμορφα. 
Μουσεία, βολτούλες, άρωμα κόκκινου κρασιού, ρομαντικά στενάκια κι ο Σηκουάνας περήφανο νερό - ατσάλι που χωρίζει την πόλη στα δύο. ΜΟυ αρέσει πολύ αυτή η πόλη. 

Πέρασα φαινομενικά ευχάριστα.

Μέσα μου όμως.... μέσα μου μια μικρή άβυσσος.
Που άλλοτε γινότανε μεγάλη, έτοιμη να με καταπιεί.

Οι φοβίες είναι πια παρελθόν, το ίδιο κι οι πανικοί.

Μα η άβυσσος είναι εκεί.

Το κενό
το άγριο κενό
που με μαστίζει
με θερίζει απο μέσα
μια απουσία τόσο ισχυρή
που κάθε παρουσία αφανίζει.

Πώς να το χαιδέψω 
το τίποτα
πώς να το αγγίξω
πώς να δαμάσω το χαοτικά
άδειο
πώς να το γεμίσω?

Είμαι σε βαθιά απόγνωση και 
κάτι μέσα μου πονάει
βουβά
κάτι μέσα μου όλο σκληραίνει
γίνεται άψυχο
άκαρδο

Την ψυχή μου παλεύω να σωσω
αυτήν
την ζεστασιά μου
το να είμαι άνθρωπος 
κι όχι έρμαιο ορμών σκοτεινών
αβυσσαλέων συναισθημάτων
οχι 

Βράζει μέσα μου μιαν Οργή
τόσο πανάρχαιη
που με συγκλονίζει
σαν τανάλια 
παγιδεύει την ανάσα μου
και κάνει όλο το σώμα μου να τρέμει
Τόσος θυμός
Τόση θυμωμένη λάμψη στο βλέμμα!

Κι εγώ να συνταράσομαι ολόκληρη
και να νιώθω οτι θα γίνω χίλια μικρά κομμάτια
οτι θα σπάσω.
Γιατί τόση οργή?
Και πώς να την ακουμπήσω πώς?
Όταν καίει,
όταν αχνίζει πάνω μου.

Πετάω φλόγες και δηλητήρια
με την γλώσσα μου
ιδίως σε εκείνους που αγαπώ

όλα και όλοι
μου φταίνε στο 
άβατο σκοτάδι μου
και χώρος για φως
δεν μένει
παρά μόνο για σκιές.

Δεν θέλω να είμαι το Τέρας,
η Κόλαση,
μα ο Παράδεισος που έχω μέσα μου...

Μια γη της Επαγγελίας
που όμως 
τωρα
τόσο μακριά βρίσκεται
που δεν μπορώ καν να την
αγναντέψω.

Μακάρι 
το ύφασμα της ψυχής μου
να μην λιώσει 
Να αντέξει.

Δεν θέλω να χαθώ.

----------


## Alterego

Το ποιημα εκλπληκτικο. \"Η απουσια ειναι τοσο ισχυρη,που καθε παρουσια αφανιζει\"
Γλυκεια μου,ισως ειναι καιρος να ζησει με την αβυσσο μεσα σου.Αυτον τον δρομο γνωριζεις και εχεις..Ισως μεσα σπο αυτο το κενο χαθει και η οργη και το τερας μεσα σου.Δεν ξερω αν δαμαζεται το τιποτα και το κενο,ξερω οτι μπορει να σε οδηγησουν σε πολλα μερη που ισως να μην εχεις παει,μενουν απατητα και πρεπει βαρια και δυνατα να τα περπατησεις.Οσο δεν φοβασαι,δεν θα λυγιζεις.Οσο ελπιζεις και παλευεις δεν θα λυγισεις.Μην παψεις ποτε να πιστευεις στην τοση ομορφη ψυχη που κουβαλας.Μην....Κανε τον πονο σου γραπτο,το κενο διηγημα και την αβυσσο παραμυθι και θα μεινουμε ζωντανοι.Γιατι αγαπαμε την ζωη,με αβυσσους η μη.Και εσυ την αγαπας τοσο πολυ που μπορεις να την κανεις πραγματικοτητα.

Καλη σας ημερα..

----------


## Alterego

Νιωθω να στενευουν τα ορια.Να χανομαι και να βουλιαζω.Με πιανει κομπος στο στομαχι και αρχιζει το αιμα να ανεβαινει στο κεφαλι.Χανω για λιγο την αναπνοη μου..Και αναρωτιεμαι,γιατι με τρομαζει τοσο η ιδεα να κυκλοφορω μεσα σε πληθος;Γιατι ειμαι σε ενταση οταν περπατω και κοιταζω συνεχεια δεξια αριστερα με την ιδεα οτι απειλουμαι;Γιατι δεν μπορω να μπω στο μετρο να παω μια βολτα;..γιατι σκεφτομαι συνεχεια οτι κατι κακο θα ξεσπασει απο λεπτο σε λεπτο;Γιατι δεν μπορω να υπαρχει απολυτη ησυχια οταν θα κοιμιθω και θελω διαρκως κατι να ακουω;δεν μπορω την σιωπη,την φοβαμαι..νιωθω οτι θα ξεσπασει πανικος.Γιατι οι σκεψεις μου καποιες φορες ειναι τοσο δυνατες;Τι θελει αλλο ο φοβος απο εμενα και γιατι επιμενω να τον αγνοω παρα να τον καταλαβω;....

----------


## Ακροβατης

Tι ομορφα λογια και συναισθηματα!χαιρομαι να σας διαβαζω...σας θαυμαζω που γραφετε αυτες τις σκεψεις εν ωρα κρισης.εγω δεν το τολμαω...

----------


## Alterego

Μερικες φορες το μονο που χρειαζεσαι για να τα καταγραψεις ειναι απογνωση..... 
Θα δεις ποσο καλυτερα θα νιωθεις που δεν θα το πιστευεις...γιαυτο γραψε...και οτι βγει.
την καλημερα μου

----------


## narnia

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Μερικες φορες το μονο που χρειαζεσαι για να τα καταγραψεις ειναι απογνωση.....


Σε μια στιγμή απόγνωσης, σε μια προσπάθεια να με σώσω (γιατί ενδόμυχα με αγαπώ λιγάκι), ήρθα εδώ και \"κοινώνησα\" μαζί σας, χωρίς πριν να έχω διαβάσει ή να ξέρω πως υπάρχει το forum. Δεν θα το έβρισκα αν δεν υπήρχε η απόγνωση. Με οδήγησε και με οδηγεί πολλές φορές στο κατόπι σας. Αλλά υπάρχει τώρα πια και η ανταπόδωση , η χαρά να μοιραστώ και να μάθω μαζί με όλους. Λέω χαρά κι ας είναι τελικά το τελευταίο που διακρίνεις. Είναι χαρά να μπορείς να μοιραστείς. Είναι χαρά να αγωνιάς για άγνωστα πρόσωπα που βγάζουν την απόγνωσή τους και την απλώνουν μπροστά σου. Είναι χαρά να ταξιδεύεις μαζί με συνοδοιπόρους καλούς και συμπονετικούς.

----------


## Alterego

Ακριβως......οπως ειπες ειναι ευλογια να συνομιλας με ανθρωπους που σε νιωθουν..Ειναι ευλογια να ξερεις και να νιωθεις πως δεν εισαι μονος.Ευχαριστω που υπαρχετε..

----------


## Ακροβατης

οταν επαθα τις πρωτες κρισεις πανικου πριν 5 χρονια ημουν ενετελως ανιδεη για το το τι προκειται,νομιζα οτι ημουν η μονη που το παθαινα,φοβομουν για τη ζωη μ και ολα αυτα π σαφως βιωνεται ολοι,επειδη στην περιπτωση μου σταματησαν οι κρισεις εδω και 2 χρονια αλλα μονιμα ζω σε μια κριση πανικου δεν μπορουσα να καταλαβω και να εξηγησω τι μου συνεβαινε...και ξαφνικα παταω στην αναζητηση κριση πανικου και μου βγηκε το φορουμ.η αγαλιαση μου ηταν τοσο μεγαλη οταν διαβασα τις εμπειριες σας και καταλαβα οτι ειναι διατραχη πανικου αυτο π εχω,οτι απλα βρισκομαι σε μια κατασταση μονιμου και ανεξελεγτου φοβου.ειδα οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου και ουτε τρελη που ενιωθα ολα αυτα τα δυσαρεστα ψυχοσωματικα ολη μερα καθε μερα.σας ευχαριστω

----------


## Alterego

Παρομοιως...πριν 3 χρονια εψαχνα κατι να με λυτρωσεις απο τις εμμονες και την ανησυχια που ενιωθα καθε μερα.Και βρηκα αυτο το φορουμ και απο τοτε το αγαπω τοσο πολυ οσο και τα ατομα του και ας μην το εχω γνωρισει ποτε απο κοντα.Τι σημασια εχει;Με καταλαμβαινουν και με νιωθουν..δεν με θεωρουν εξωγιηνο οπως ενιωθα.Εδω μπορω να εκφραζομαι χωρις να φοβαμαι...Ευχαριστω

----------


## Arsi

Weird μου,καλώς ήρθες :Smile: Τι ωραίο το ποιήμα σου!Πολύ ωραίο,ένα κομμάτι ακόμα που έρχεται απ\'το απλησίαστο βάθος......
Τελικά στο βάθος ακόμα και τα τρομαχτικά κομμάτια είναι όμορφα.......
Σε θαυμάζω που τολμάς και βλέπεις τόσο μέσα σου.

Alter μου,narnia,olgaki κι εγώ εν μέσω απόγνωσης βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ όπως και πολλά άλλα δλδ....λύσεις που μας στρέφει ο εαυτός μας όταν είμαστε στο χειλος......
καλημέρα σας :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Καλημερα σου γλυκεια μου.Και καλο μηνα..

----------


## Arsi

Καλό μήνα να έχουμε παιδιά!
Αχχχ δεν είμαι πολύ καλά αλλά δε μπορώ να το βγάλω από μέσα μου με τίποτα.....

----------


## weird

Πόσες φωνούλες μαζεύτηκαν εδώ πρωι πρωι?
Τι ευχάριστη καλημέρα να σας διαβάζω όλους....

Κι ας μην είμαστε και στα καλύτερά μας.

Αρσι μου, χθες, γράφοντας εδώ, κατάφερα να βγάλω ένα κομματάκι απο μέσα μου... αυτοί οι στίχοι που τόσο αυθόρμητα έγραψα με αλάφρωσαν.

Θα βρεις έναν τρόπο να το εξωτερικεύσεις! Είμαι σίγουρη  :Smile: 

Μια ζεστή αγκαλιά σε κάθε έναν που την έχει ανάγκη.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Το ποιημα εκλπληκτικο. \"Η απουσια ειναι τοσο ισχυρη,που καθε παρουσια αφανιζει\"
> Γλυκεια μου,ισως ειναι καιρος να ζησει με την αβυσσο μεσα σου.Αυτον τον δρομο γνωριζεις και εχεις..Ισως μεσα σπο αυτο το κενο χαθει και η οργη και το τερας μεσα σου.Δεν ξερω αν δαμαζεται το τιποτα και το κενο,ξερω οτι μπορει να σε οδηγησουν σε πολλα μερη που ισως να μην εχεις παει,μενουν απατητα και πρεπει βαρια και δυνατα να τα περπατησεις.Οσο δεν φοβασαι,δεν θα λυγιζεις.Οσο ελπιζεις και παλευεις δεν θα λυγισεις.Μην παψεις ποτε να πιστευεις στην τοση ομορφη ψυχη που κουβαλας.Μην....Κανε τον πονο σου γραπτο,το κενο διηγημα και την αβυσσο παραμυθι και θα μεινουμε ζωντανοι.Γιατι αγαπαμε την ζωη,με αβυσσους η μη.Και εσυ την αγαπας τοσο πολυ που μπορεις να την κανεις πραγματικοτητα.
> 
> Καλη σας ημερα..


Φιλε μου, δεν είναι ποίημα... είναι το τραγούδι της ψυχής μου δοσμένο με σκόρπια λόγια  :Smile: 
Θα ακούσω την συμβουλή σου...

είναι απο τις πιο πολύτιμες που μου έχουν δώσει.

Δεν θα πάψω ποτέ να πιστεύω στην ομορφιά της ψυχής μου.

Ναι, έχω μια όμορφη ψυχή.

Ακόμα κι αν κάποιες φορές φέρομαι αναίσθητα, μικρόψυχα και σαν \"τέρας\". Ακόμα και τότε.

Γιατί πίσω απο το θυμωμένο μου πρόσωπο, κρύβεται ένα απεγνωσμένο παιδί που ζητά προσοχή και αγάπη.

Και ξέρω οτι μπορεί να μην τα καταφέρνω πάντα να βγάζω αυτό το όμορφο που έχω μέσα μου, ζεστασιά και θαλπωρή, να μην καταφέρνω να νιώθω ήρεμη, αλλά σημασία έχει που παλεύω.

Και τα έχω καταφέρει τόσες φορές και θα τα καταφέρω κι άλλες τόσες.


Αχ, όταν τρωγόμαστε, με τον Άλλο... τελικά με τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό τρωγόμαστε....

μας δίνω τροφή για προβληματισμό.

Αυτόν τον καιρό, τρώγομαι πολύ με τον εαυτό μου.

Όμως επειδή δεν μπορώ να με ξεπετσιάσω όσο θα ήθελα, βάζω στο παιχνίδι και τον άλλο.
Κάπου, πρέπει να διοχευτέυται η ένταση μάλλον.

Γι αυτό όταν δεν είμαι στα πολύ καλά μου, προτιμώ να έχω χρόνο μόνο με εμένα. 
Να μην μπερδεύομαι. 


Καλή συνέχεια στην μέρα μας !

----------


## Ακροβατης

σε θαυμαζω για το θαρρος σου αρσι μ και για το πως κοιτας καταματα τον εαυτο σου.καλο μηνα να εχεις και μια ομορφη μερα :Smile:

----------


## Illusion

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Weird καλώς ήρθες κι εσύ από τη Γαλλία κι ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα κ τα λόγια σου  :Smile: 

\'Αλλο ένα ανήσυχο πρωινό ξημέρωσε...αυτό το δυσοίωνο συναίσθημα, η διάχυτη ανησυχία, ο ακαθόριστος φόβος,ξύπνησαν μαζί μου και σήμερα...όχι σε μορφή κρίσης ευτυχώς....ξέρω ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας σιγά σιγά θα υποχωρήσουν, ώσπου το βράδυ θα μπορώ και πάλι να αναπνέω πιο αβίαστα. Πόσο θα ήθελα να μου υποσχεθεί κάποιος ότι δε θα ξαναγυρίσουν ποτέ....Όμως ξέρω ότι δε θα γίνει...
Σήμερα έχω συνεδρία με τον ψυχοθεραπευτή μου, η πρώτη μετά τη διακοπή για καλοκαίρι, κι έχω τόσα να πω, αναρωτιέμαι αν θα μου φτάσει ο χρόνος...
Η κρίση μου επηρεάζεται τόσο πολύ από την ευαίσθητη ψυχολογία μου αυτές τις ώρες και θολώνει, και δεν ξέρω τι να εμπιστευτώ πια....τις επιλογές που κάνει το δυνατό κομμάτι του εαυτού μου, ή τα λόγια του φόβου? τι να ακολουθήσω? το δρόμο που χαράζω όταν δεν φοβάμαι ή μήπως κι αυτός είναι μια πλάνη και ο πανικός απλά προσπαθεί να μου το κάνει ξεκάθαρο ώστε να σωθώ? αυτό το μπέρδεμα με τρομάζει ακόμα περισσότερο και με μπλοκάρει τόσο...

----------


## narnia

Alter, olgaki καλά να είσαστε προέχει η υγεία σας, η υγεία όλων κι όσο για τις εξετάσεις χαλαρά. Τα έχω περάσει, έπεφταν γύρω μου τα τείχη, άγχος, ταχυκαρδίες, κρίσεις. Τέλειωσαν όλα. Αξιζε? Δεν ξέρω ακόμα να σας πω τί κέρδισα. Μια μόνιμη συντροφιά αγχωτική να ξυπνάει μέσα μου και να μου σκοτεινιάζει τις μέρες. Κάνουμε ό,τι θέλουμε, ό,τι μπορούμε, ό,τι δύνεται? Κάνουμε το σωστό για μας? Ποτέ.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Illusion_
> ..... το δρόμο που χαράζω όταν δεν φοβάμαι ή μήπως κι αυτός είναι μια πλάνη και ο πανικός απλά προσπαθεί να μου το κάνει ξεκάθαρο ώστε να σωθώ? αυτό το μπέρδεμα με τρομάζει ακόμα περισσότερο και με μπλοκάρει τόσο...


Παιδιά αυτήν την περίοδο είμαι σε μια κατάσταση πολύ ανατρεπτική για τη ζωή μου.Καλούμαι να επιλέξω έναν δρόμο.Δυναμικά.
Συγχρόνως μου συμβαίνει κάτι άλλο.Ποτέ μου δεν είχα σχέση με πανικούς(εκτός από 2 καταστάσεις οι οποίες ήταν πολύ αγχωτικές και πρέπει να πέρασα 2 επεισόδια μικρής έντασης απ\'ότι μου είπε ψυχολόγος).Νιώθω διαρκώς ένα συναίσθημα σαν να πάει να κλείσει ο λαιμός μου και να μη μπορώ να πάρω αέρα.Ειδικά το πρωί που βγήκα έξω στο λεωφορείο και σε μια υπηρεσία που πήγα ήταν πολύ έντονο.Φοβάμαι μην τυχόν είναι η αρχή γνωριμίας με πανικούς.Απ\'την άλλη πέρασα τόσο δυνατές κρίσεις και αγχωτικές καταστάσεις και δε μου είχαν παρουσιαστεί,τώρα που είμαι σχετικά καλά θα παρουσιαστούν?Δεν ξέρω...το πρωί στο λεωφορείο σκεφτόμουν αυτό που λες Illusion.Μήπως πάω να κάνω λάθος,μήπως ο δρόμος είναι μια πλάνη και ο εαυτός μου με προστατεύει?ή μήπως κρύβεται κάτι βαθύ στην κατάσταση που πρέπει να δω?.....δεν ξέρω αν είναι κουδούνι για πανικούς ή απλά ψυχοσωματικό πάντως έκανα την παρόμοια σκέψη σήμερα...
...μάλλον θα \'ξεσφίξω\' λίγο τα λουριά και θα κάνω ένα διάλειμα χαλάρωσης.....

----------


## Illusion

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Illusion_
> ..... το δρόμο που χαράζω όταν δεν φοβάμαι ή μήπως κι αυτός είναι μια πλάνη και ο πανικός απλά προσπαθεί να μου το κάνει ξεκάθαρο ώστε να σωθώ? αυτό το μπέρδεμα με τρομάζει ακόμα περισσότερο και με μπλοκάρει τόσο...
> 
> 
> ...



Arsi δεν έχω ιδέα αν θα σου εξελιχθεί σε πανικούς, λογικά θα παίζουν πολλοί παράγοντες ρόλο. Πάντως εμένα μου είχαν εμφανιστεί πρώτη φορά μετά από κάποια δυσάρεστα γεγονότα μαζεμένα στα οποία κατά τη διάρκειά τους ανταπεξερχόμουνα δυναμικά και μου σκάσανε οι κρίσεις όταν πια τα πραγματα ηρέμισαν και πάνω που πήγαινα να χαλαρώσω κι όλα είχαν επιστρέψει στο φυσιολογικό τους ρυθμό... Δε σου το λέω για να σε αγχώσω γιατί κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική απλά για να ενισχύσω τη σκέψη σου να χαλαρώσεις λίγο και να φροντίσεις τον εαυτό σου....

όσο για τη σκέψη που μοιραστήκαμε σήμερα , μεγάλο το ερωτηματικό πράγματι.......εμένα με βασανίζει πολύ γιατί παράλληλα τα γεγονότα της ζωής τρέχουν και καλούμαστε να κάνουμε επιλογές που δε γίνεται συνέχεια να αποφεύγουμε, και επειδή υπάρχει αυτό το ερώτημα δεν μπορούμε να ακολουθήσουμε την απλή συμβουλή \"άκου τον εαυτό σου\" γιατί ο εαυτός μας μας τα κάνει από κούπες και μας μπερδεύει ακόμα περισσότερο

----------


## Arsi

Σ\'ευχαριστώ Illusion,πραγματικά πολύτιμη η γνώμη σου γιατί έχεις την εμπειρία των πανικών.
Ταιριάζει πολύ η φάση μου με τη αρχή σου.
Αν δεν είχα ακούσει από εσάς εδώ για τους πανικούς ίσως να το περνούσα στο ντούκου και να πίεζα κι άλλο τον εαυτό μου.
Αλλά όντος τώρα θα κάνω 2 φορές διάλειμα κι όχι 1.
Διάλειμα μέχρι να χαλαρώσω λίγο και μετά συνεχίζω.....

----------


## Alterego

Δεν θα πάψω ποτέ να πιστεύω στην ομορφιά της ψυχής μου.

Ναι, έχω μια όμορφη ψυχή.

Ακόμα κι αν κάποιες φορές φέρομαι αναίσθητα, μικρόψυχα και σαν \"τέρας\". Ακόμα και τότε.

Γιατί πίσω απο το θυμωμένο μου πρόσωπο, κρύβεται ένα απεγνωσμένο παιδί που ζητά προσοχή και αγάπη.

Και ξέρω οτι μπορεί να μην τα καταφέρνω πάντα να βγάζω αυτό το όμορφο που έχω μέσα μου, ζεστασιά και θαλπωρή, να μην καταφέρνω να νιώθω ήρεμη, αλλά σημασία έχει που παλεύω.

Και τα έχω καταφέρει τόσες φορές και θα τα καταφέρω κι άλλες τόσες.

Ακριβως...οταν αγαπας την ψυχη που κουβαλας τοτε δεν φοβασαι.Οταν την σεβεσαι..και μπορεις να την ακους.Αυτος ο αγωνας σου μοιαζει με θαλπωρη και αν δεν μπορεις να το νιωσεις υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που την νιωθουν εντονα.Και ζεστενεται η καρδια τους..Γιαυτο δεν παλευεις μονο για σενα,αλλα και για τους ανθρωπους γυρω σου..

Illusions..ωραιο το ονομα σου καταρχας.Μου αρεσε αυτο που ειπες \" δεν ξέρω τι να εμπιστευτώ πια....τις επιλογές που κάνει το δυνατό κομμάτι του εαυτού μου, ή τα λόγια του φόβου? τι να ακολουθήσω? το δρόμο που χαράζω όταν δεν φοβάμαι ή μήπως κι αυτός είναι μια πλάνη και ο πανικός απλά προσπαθεί να μου το κάνει ξεκάθαρο ώστε να σωθώ? αυτό το μπέρδεμα με τρομάζει ακόμα περισσότερο και με μπλοκάρει τόσο... \" Ειναι ομορφο να μπορεις να ξεχωριζεις τον δρομο οταν δεν φοβασαι απο τον δρομο του φοβου..Εκεινη λοιπον την ωρα που μπορεις να νιωσεις και να δεις τον δρομο καθαρα χωρις φοβο και πανικο,ειναι η καταλληλη στιγμη που σου δινεται να προχωρησεις ενα βημα παρα περα..ΕΙναι η στιγμη που ελπιζεις και νιωθεις πως μπορεις να το κανεις.Τοτε εκεινη την στιγμη προχωρησε...Ειναι ευλογια να υπαρχουν στιγμες που δεν φοβασαι....δυναμη!

Φιλη μου ναρνια.. \"Κάνουμε ό,τι θέλουμε, ό,τι μπορούμε, ό,τι δύνεται? Κάνουμε το σωστό για μας? Ποτέ. \" Κι ομως.Πιστεθω πως υπαρχουν στιγμες που κανουμε το σωστο για μας,απλα δεν μπορουμε να το κρατησουμε.Χανουμε ευκολα την δυναμη μας οταν πλησιαζει μια μεγαλη δυνατη μπορα.Χανομαστε...εγκλωβιζο μαστε.Θελει δυναμη,δυναμη μεγαλη και πιστη.

----------


## Alterego

Γλυκεια μου Αρσι.Ειναι φορες που νιωθω και εγω οτι αρχισαν οι κρισεις πανικου.ΚΛεινει ο λαιμος μου,νιωθω το εδαφος να χανεται,με πιανει πονος στο στομαχι.Και αναρωτιεμαι γιατι;αφου νιωθω καλα εκεινη την ωρα,δεν σκεφτομαι κατι...και αναρωτιεμαι και εγω αν ειναι οντως κατι βαθυ που δεν το βλεπω.Αρχισα να το πιστευω αυτο.Δεν ξερω αν ειναι ακριβως πλανη,γιατι να ειναι πλανη;...Ειναι μια τρομερη αληθεια και οσο κι αν πληγωνει ειναι εκει..Δεν ξερω..θα το σκεφτω καλυτερα και θα σου πω ... :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

Αχ alter μου,με φοβίζει λίγο γιατί είναι πρωτόγνωρο.Δεν το ξαναένιωσα...όλη μέρα,ακόμα και τώρα.
Εντάξει δεν είμαι καλά,το νιώθω το βάρος μέσα μου και σα να θέλω να το βγάλω αλλά δε μπορώ.Αλλά απ\'την άλλη νιώθω δυνατή,έχω περάσει φάσεις να είμαι ράκος,να μην ξέρω που βρίσκομαι,να φοβάμαι...κ.λ.π. αλλά τέτοιο πράγμα δεν ξαναένιωσα ποτέ.
Μήπως απλά....αλλάζει πρόσωπο η θλίψη???ή απλά με αγχώνουν τα νέα μου βήματα σε υπερβολικό βαθμό?...κι ας μην το καταλαβαίνω.....ή μήπως αυτό το δυνατό προσωπείο επιτρέπει μ\'αυτόν τον τρόπο την έκφραση της εσωτερικής μου έντασης....δεν ξέρω,δεν το βάζω κάτω όμως ελπίζω να είναι φάση και να ηρεμήσω σύντομα.(*η αλήθεια βέβαια είναι ότι υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος αγχωτικής κατάστασης....)
Πάντως για μένα οι πανικοί είναι εντελώς άγνωστο κεφάλαιο,τι σημαίνουν,γιατί παρουσιάζονται κ.λ.π.

----------


## Alterego

Αλλαζει προσωπο η θλιψη...μου αρεσε πολυ αυτο.Ειναι φορες που το λεω και εγω στον εαυτο μου.
Ισως να ειναι ετσι.Επειδη τωρα το νιωθεις,σιγουρα θα σε φοβιζει.Θυμαμαι και εγω τον εαυτο μου οταν ενιωσα για πρωτη φορα κριση.Τρομαξα πολυ γιατι δεν το ηξερα αυτο το συναισθημα.Νομιζω ομως οτι σιγα σιγα θα συμφιλιωθεις και με αυτο.Ειναι θεμα χρονου..Μακαρι φυσικα να μην ξαναερθει και να μην χρειαστει να το μαθεις..Αλλα σιγα σιγα θα ημερεψει και αυτο οπως ολα.Ουτε εγω καταλαβα γιατι παρουσιαζονται και ποτε.
Τι πραγματικα ειναι..;ειναι σωματικο καθαρα,ειναι του μυαλου,τι ειναι;..
Να εχεις ενα ομορφο βραδυ!

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Σ\'ευχαριστώ Illusion,πραγματικά πολύτιμη η γνώμη σου γιατί έχεις την εμπειρία των πανικών.
> Ταιριάζει πολύ η φάση μου με τη αρχή σου.
> Αν δεν είχα ακούσει από εσάς εδώ για τους πανικούς ίσως να το περνούσα στο ντούκου και να πίεζα κι άλλο τον εαυτό μου.
> Αλλά όντος τώρα θα κάνω 2 φορές διάλειμα κι όχι 1.
> Διάλειμα μέχρι να χαλαρώσω λίγο και μετά συνεχίζω.....


Πιστεύω πολύ οτι ο πανικός φέρει μέσα του ένα μήνυμα.
Ενα μήνυμα που έχει να κάνει με το συναισθηματικό σου κομμάτι.
Ο πανικός με χτύπησε, όταν λειτουργούσα κυρίως με το λογικό μου κομμάτι. Οταν δηλ επεξεργαζόμουν νοητικά τα της ζωής μου, χωρίς να είμαι σε επαφή με το συναίσθημα.
Ουσιαστικά το μη βιωμένο ψυχικά συναίσθημα, το μη συνειδητοποιημένο, διοχευτευόταν μέσα σε διαφόρων τύπων σωματικές εντάσεις, με αποκορύφωμα τους πανικούς, και όλα τα σχετικά παιχνίδια των σκέψεων που με οδήγησαν ένα βήμα προν την αγοραφοβία.

Ευχομαι να \"ακούσεις\" βαθύτερα το συναισθηματικό σου κομμάτι σε αυτόν τον νέο δρόμο που επιλέγεις,το να αποκτήσεις ίσως ακόμα μεγαλύτερη σχέση με το σώμα σου ίσως σε βοηθήσει. 

Τέλος, να πω οτι κι εμένα, όταν ένιωθα οτι είμαι αήτηττη, ήρθαν οι πανικοί και με προσγείωσαν.
Και γενικότερα τα φοβικά σωματικά μου συμπτώματα, λειτουργούσαν σαν βραχνάς για τις κρίσεις αισθήσεων παντοδυναμίας που είχα. 

Μην αυθυποβάλλεσαι στο οτι είναι αρχή πανικού Αρσι μου, νομίζω οτι το να χαλαρώσεις και να κάνεις εσωτερικό στοχασμό και διάλογο θα σε βοηθήσει.

Φιλιά πολλά.
υγ. αναφέρεις οτι λογικά θα έπρεπε να είσαι αγχωμένη, καθώς υπάρχουν σοβαροί λόγοι....
μοιάζει σαν να έχεις αποκοπεί λίγο απο το συναίσθημά σου.

----------


## weird

Αλτερ....
\"δεν παλεύεις μόνο για εσένα αλλά και για τους ανθρώπους γύρω σου\".

Πόσο δυνατή φράση και σοφή συνάμα.

Το κάθε βήμα που κάνει ο κάθε ένας, το κάθε καλό που κάνει στον εαυτό του, το κάνει και στους ανθρώπους γύρω του.

Ετσι είναι.
Αν όλοι φροντίζουμε την λάμψη μας, φροντίζουμε και τους άλλους γύρω μας.

Δεν υπάρχει πιο ιερό καθήκον, απο τον σεβασμό και την αγάπη προς τον εαυτό.

----------


## Ακροβατης

ο πανικος πιστευω ερχεται τη στιγμη που εχουμε την ψευδαισθηση οτι ολα στη ζωη μας πανε καλα και νομιζουμε οτι ειμαστε πανω απο ολα,ερχεται για να μας ισορροπησει να μας πει &lt;&lt;επ για που το βαλες εσυ?κατι πρεπει να αλλαξεις. :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Σ\'ευχαριστώ Illusion,πραγματικά πολύτιμη η γνώμη σου γιατί έχεις την εμπειρία των πανικών.
> Ταιριάζει πολύ η φάση μου με τη αρχή σου.
> Αν δεν είχα ακούσει από εσάς εδώ για τους πανικούς ίσως να το περνούσα στο ντούκου και να πίεζα κι άλλο τον εαυτό μου.
> ...


Σ\'ευχαριστώ weird,παιδιά όντος πολύτιμες οι απόψεις σας.Χθες τρόμαξα πολύ,δεν ξέρω τι ήταν αυτό,προς το παρόν σήμερα δεν το νιώθω.
Weird μου,έχεις δίκιο λειτουργώ πιο πολύ με το λογικό κομμάτι αυτήν την περίοδο,με προβλημάτισες ειλικρινά χθες βράδυ που το διάβαα και το κράτησα,προσπάθησα έστω να αναρωτηθώ πως αισθάνομαι.Έχω στρέψει λίγο τη σκέψη μου(αχ!πάλι αυτή η σκέψη!!!!)στα συναισθήματά μου....
Αλλά τα συναισθήματα δεν θέλουν σκέψη,θέλουν νιώσιμο...(τωρινή αναλαμπή)...
Σ\'ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## weird

Μπορεί κάτι να σε πονάει πολύ και να αποφεύγεις να το νιώσεις.

Συχνά η υπερλειτουργία της σκέψης μου ήθελε να μου αποστρέψει το βλέμμα απο επώδυνα συναισθήματα.

Αν αρχίσεις να ν ι ω θ ε ι ς πιο πολύ, το σώμα σου δεν θα χρειάζεται τις κραυγές για να στρέψεις την προσοχή σου στο συναίσθημα.

Και σίγουρα, το να στρέψω την προσοχή μου εκεί, σημαίνει οτι ζω την ζωή μου και διαλέγω τους δρόμους μου, όχι μόνο με το μυαλό μα και με την καρδιά και με την ψυχή εν τέλει.

----------


## ΕΜΜΥ

η ωρα ειναι περιπου μια και νοιωθω πολυ χαλια παρ ολο που εχω πιει τα κολοχαπα.το σπιτι θελει τα καθημερινα του και δεν εχω δυναμη να σηκωθω απ το κρεβατι να κανω τιποταααααααααααααααααααα α.εχω απλωσει 2 πληντυρια τωρα 2 βδομαδες και δεν τα μαζευω μενω με την μητερα μου η οποια ειναι στο κρεβατι μετα απο ενα πολυ δυσκολο χειρουργειο και μονο που μου λεει να παω να τα μαζεψω δεν το μπορωωωωωωωωωω δεν γουσταρω δεν με νοιαζει δεν εχω αντωχη καθολου .εξω ξενερωσει τελειος απ την ζωη.πωωωω πωωωωωω παλι σημερα.......

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by ΕΜΜΥ_
> η ωρα ειναι περιπου μια και νοιωθω πολυ χαλια παρ ολο που εχω πιει τα κολοχαπα.το σπιτι θελει τα καθημερινα του και δεν εχω δυναμη να σηκωθω απ το κρεβατι να κανω τιποταααααααααααααααααααα α.εχω απλωσει 2 πληντυρια τωρα 2 βδομαδες και δεν τα μαζευω μενω με την μητερα μου η οποια ειναι στο κρεβατι μετα απο ενα πολυ δυσκολο χειρουργειο και μονο που μου λεει να παω να τα μαζεψω δεν το μπορωωωωωωωωωω δεν γουσταρω δεν με νοιαζει δεν εχω αντωχη καθολου .εξω ξενερωσει τελειος απ την ζωη.πωωωω πωωωωωω παλι σημερα.......


Εμυ,
τι σου συνέβη?
Τι σε έχει πληγώσει τόσο μα τόσο πολύ?

----------


## weird

Αρσι, 
ο πιο συντομος δρόμος για το συναίσθημα, είναι το σώμα.

Ξεκίνησε απο εκεί.

Το μυοχαλαρωτικό μασαζ, η γυμναστική, η κίνηση και ο χορός, η επαφή με τους μύες και την ένταση που κρύβουν, το σωματικό παιχνίδι. 

Πράγματα πολύ σημαντικά.

Σου τα συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα  :Smile:

----------


## ΕΜΜΥ

weird 
τι να πω δεν ξερω....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by ΕΜΜΥ_
> weird 
> τι να πω δεν ξερω....


Αν δεν ξέρεις εσύ, τότε ποιός θα ξέρει?
Τι είναι αυτό μέσα σου που υποφέρει?
Που κουράστηκε?
Ποιό κομμάτι σου έχει πληγωθεί βάναυσα και είναι τραυματισμένο?

Εμυ, μάθε να ακούς την ψυχή σου.

Το φορτίο του ψυχικού πονου είναι βαρύ και τα σωματικά συμπτώματα δεν είναι παρά τα ίχνη του...

Κάτι συνέβη,
κάτι που σε τσάκισε.

Ισως να ήταν και πολύ παλιά και να μην το θυμάσαι.

Πρέπει να το βρεις όμως,
πρέπει να το νιώσεις για να απαλύνεις το φορτίο...

----------


## Illusion

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> 
> Illusions..ωραιο το ονομα σου καταρχας.Μου αρεσε αυτο που ειπες \" δεν ξέρω τι να εμπιστευτώ πια....τις επιλογές που κάνει το δυνατό κομμάτι του εαυτού μου, ή τα λόγια του φόβου? τι να ακολουθήσω? το δρόμο που χαράζω όταν δεν φοβάμαι ή μήπως κι αυτός είναι μια πλάνη και ο πανικός απλά προσπαθεί να μου το κάνει ξεκάθαρο ώστε να σωθώ? αυτό το μπέρδεμα με τρομάζει ακόμα περισσότερο και με μπλοκάρει τόσο... \" Ειναι ομορφο να μπορεις να ξεχωριζεις τον δρομο οταν δεν φοβασαι απο τον δρομο του φοβου..Εκεινη λοιπον την ωρα που μπορεις να νιωσεις και να δεις τον δρομο καθαρα χωρις φοβο και πανικο,ειναι η καταλληλη στιγμη που σου δινεται να προχωρησεις ενα βημα παρα περα..ΕΙναι η στιγμη που ελπιζεις και νιωθεις πως μπορεις να το κανεις.Τοτε εκεινη την στιγμη προχωρησε...Ειναι ευλογια να υπαρχουν στιγμες που δεν φοβασαι....δυναμη!


Γεια σου Alterego ! ευχαριστώ  :Smile:  Συμφωνώ. είναι ευλογία και είμαι ευγνώμων γι αυτές τις στιγμές. όμως το άσχημο σ αυτό είναι ότι πάντα ξέρω ότι θα ρθει το τίμημα...για κάθε ελεύθερο βήμα , ακολουθεί μια κρίση, όσο μεγαλύτερο το βήμα τόσο μεγαλύτερη η κρίση....κι απ τη στιγμή που επέλεξα να αρχίσω πια να κάνω αυτά τα βήματα , δεν έχω ησυχάσει καθόλου.... Γιατί να πρέπει να πληρώνω ένα τίμημα, όλοι μας δηλαδή, για κάθε κίνηση, για το ίδιο το γεγονός ότι επιλέγουμε να ζούμε και όχι να κρυβόμαστε?....

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Μπορεί κάτι να σε πονάει πολύ και να αποφεύγεις να το νιώσεις.


Αυτό ισχύει weird μου.Κάτι πονάει πάρα πολύ αλλά προσπαθώ να κάνω τα πάντα ώστε να αποφύγω τον πόνο,να τον αποβλακώσω.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Σκεφτηκα να ανοιξω ενα θεμα οπου καθε φορα οποιος θελει κ εχει αναγκη να γραφει σκεψεις ατοφιες εν ωρα ΄κρισης΄.Προσωπικα το κανω κ θελω να το κανω κ εδω.
> 
> Η πληγη τρεχει αιμα,η ψυχη ποναει κ αυτο αν και γνωριμο ειναι ανυποφορο.Η λογικη ξερει,το παραλογο θριαμβευει.Γιατι δε γιατρευεται?Γιατι παντα με ξεγελαει?Που ειναι επιτελους?Τι ειναι αυτο που με ποναει τοσο απο τοτε που με θυμαμαι?Ησυχια.Δεν ακουω απαντησεις.Ξερω μονο πως ποναω,νιωθω απροστατευτη κ ακουω αυτο το ιδιο κλαμα.Ομως η μερα της μορμοτας θελω να ληξει.Θελω να μαθω τι μου συμβαινει,θελω να μπω πολυ βαθια μεσα μου,μα μαλλον παιρνω λαθος δρομο.Χρονια παλευω κ αγωνιζομαι,μα αυτες οι στιγμες δεν τελειωνουν.Κατι μου μιλαει,μα δεν το ακουω.Δε θελω να το ακουσω.Δεν ξερω αν αντεχω να το ακουσω.Ο αγωνας μου ειναι τοσο μεγαλος που δεν ξερω αν μπορω να ζησω χωρις αυτον,χωρις να νιωθω τα αγκαθια στις πατουσες μου.Τον συνηθισα πια.Εγινε ενα με μενα.Ελευθερια.Αχχχ!αυτη η ελευθερια!Με εχω πνιξει κ αυτο που μιλαει αυτη τη στιγμη δεν ξερω τι ειναι!Νιωθω οτι αν με αφησω ελευθερη θα βγει ενα εκτρωμα τοσο δυνατο,τοσο οργισμενο,τοσο ανεξελεγκτο!Ειμαι λαθος,ειμαι τοσο διαφορετικη,ειμαι τοσο χαλια κ αυτο το βλεπω στους καθρεφτες γυρω μου.Προσπαθω να μπω σε καλουπια κ αυτο με τρελαινει ακομα περισσοτερο.Εχω 2 ρολους.Φυλακας της φυλακης μου και το αγριο θηριο μεσα.Πιο πολυ φοβαμαι το θηριο.Ειναι αυτο που μιλαει τωρα,αυτο που με κανει να νιωθω ετσι οταν πιεζει τοσο τα σιδερα της φυλακης που απειλειται η υπαρξη τους.Τοτε πεφτω στο βαθος του πηγαδιου που ονομαζω κριση,τρωω φρικες τρελες κ δυναμωνω τον φυλακα γιατι ξεγελαω τον εαυτο μου πως για ακομα μια φορα φταιει το θηριο.Δηλαδη εγω.


αλλαξε θηριοδαμαστη!
το θηριο δεν μπορεις να το αλλαξεις ουτως η αλλως ...
δοκιμασε καταρχην με γυαλινα καγγελα για να βλεπεις τι παιζει εξω....να σε βλεπουν και οι απεξω και αναλογως να χειροκροτουν η να γιουχαρουν....
αυτο που δινει αξια σε καθε θηριο ειναι οτι προξενει αντιδρασεις 
αλλοτε κακες και αλλοτε καλες ..
αν το κλεισεις πισω απο σιδεριες δεν βλεπει ουτε το βλεπουν 
και μετατρεπεται σε λαιλαπα κατασπαρασωντας τον εαυτο του απο ανια ....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by weird_
> Μπορεί κάτι να σε πονάει πολύ και να αποφεύγεις να το νιώσεις.
> 
> 
> Αυτό ισχύει weird μου.Κάτι πονάει πάρα πολύ αλλά προσπαθώ να κάνω τα πάντα ώστε να αποφύγω τον πόνο,να τον αποβλακώσω.


Γιατί γλυκιά μου το κάνεις αυτό στον εαυτό σου?
Το μη νιώσιμο είναι η ύστατη μορφή πόνου.

Γελιέσαι αν πιστεύεις οτι έτσι σε προστατέυεις.

Αξίζει κι η οδύνη μας τον σεβασμό μας.
Εχουμε χρέος στην οδύνη μας, όπως σε κάθε μας συναίσθημα.

Και αν δεν το βιώσουμε, αυτό θα βρει τρόπους να μας στοιχειώσει.

Το καταφύγιο των συναισθημάτων μας, είναι τα κορμιά μας.

Ανοίξου σιγά σιγά σε αυτό που απαρνείσαι.

Είναι δύσκολο, μα προσπάθησε.

Υπάρχουν τρόποι να συνδεθείς με την συν-κίνησή σου.

Μια μελωδία, ένα ποίημα, κάτι που να σε αγγίξει.
Κάτι που να σε ξυπνήσει...

Προχώρα Αρσι.
Σήκωσε το βάρος.

Το λέει και το ψευδώνυμό σου, οτι μπορείς  :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αρσι, 
> ο πιο συντομος δρόμος για το συναίσθημα, είναι το σώμα.
> 
> Ξεκίνησε απο εκεί.
> 
> Το μυοχαλαρωτικό μασαζ, η γυμναστική, η κίνηση και ο χορός, η επαφή με τους μύες και την ένταση που κρύβουν, το σωματικό παιχνίδι. 
> 
> Πράγματα πολύ σημαντικά.
> ...


Ευχαριστώ weird.Έχω μεγάλη εκτίμηση στη γνώμη σου και ...θα το κάνω.....αν βρω χρόνο να είμαι μόνη θα κάνω λίγο χορό.Ήδη είμαι χωρίς αυτό το χθεσινό συναίσθημα που έστρεψα λίγο το βλέμμα στα συναισθήματά μου.Παιδιά,δεν ξέρω γιατί τρόμαξα τόσο πολύ χθες.Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## weird

Κι εμείς σε ευχαριστούμε που μοιράζεσαι. 
Το δούναι είναι και ένα λαβείν  :Wink: 

Αρσι μου, τι θα πει \"αν βρω χρόνο\"?

Να βρεις οπωσδήποτε χρόνο.
Για τον εαυτό σου πρόκειται. 

Φιλάκια πολλά, χαίρομαι που είσαι καλύτερα.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weird μου αυτή τη φορά τον ένιωθα τόσο πολύ τον πόνο έστω και ανέκφραστο που νόμιζα δε θα τον αντέξω........έτσι μετρούσα τις δυνάμεις μου.
Έχεις δίκιο όμως.
Θα προσπαθήσω να σηκώσω αυτό το βάρος,να το περάσω.
Νιώθω ότι η παρέμβασή σου από χθες ήταν καθοριστικής σημασίας για μένα.Σ\'ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## weird

Σιγά σιγα....
Δεν χρειάζεται βιασύνη.
Βλέπε την δυσκολία σου μπροστά στον πόνο αυτό και μαλάκωνε λίγο λίγο... προσπάθησε να συνδεθείς μαζί του. 

Θα αντέξεις, μην αψηφείς την δύναμη που έχεις μέσα σου.

Κι εγώ σε ευχαριστώ άρσι μου.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Σκεφτηκα να ανοιξω ενα θεμα οπου καθε φορα οποιος θελει κ εχει αναγκη να γραφει σκεψεις ατοφιες εν ωρα ΄κρισης΄.Προσωπικα το κανω κ θελω να το κανω κ εδω.
> 
> Η πληγη τρεχει αιμα,η ψυχη ποναει κ αυτο αν και γνωριμο ειναι ανυποφορο.Η λογικη ξερει,το παραλογο θριαμβευει.Γιατι δε γιατρευεται?Γιατι παντα με ξεγελαει?Που ειναι επιτελους?Τι ειναι αυτο που με ποναει τοσο απο τοτε που με θυμαμαι?Ησυχια.Δεν ακουω απαντησεις.Ξερω μονο πως ποναω,νιωθω απροστατευτη κ ακουω αυτο το ιδιο κλαμα.Ομως η μερα της μορμοτας θελω να ληξει.Θελω να μαθω τι μου συμβαινει,θελω να μπω πολυ βαθια μεσα μου,μα μαλλον παιρνω λαθος δρομο.Χρονια παλευω κ αγωνιζομαι,μα αυτες οι στιγμες δεν τελειωνουν.Κατι μου μιλαει,μα δεν το ακουω.Δε θελω να το ακουσω.Δεν ξερω αν αντεχω να το ακουσω.Ο αγωνας μου ειναι τοσο μεγαλος που δεν ξερω αν μπορω να ζησω χωρις αυτον,χωρις να νιωθω τα αγκαθια στις πατουσες μου.Τον συνηθισα πια.Εγινε ενα με μενα.Ελευθερια.Αχχχ!αυτη η ελευθερια!Με εχω πνιξει κ αυτο που μιλαει αυτη τη στιγμη δεν ξερω τι ειναι!Νιωθω οτι αν με αφησω ελευθερη θα βγει ενα εκτρωμα τοσο δυνατο,τοσο οργισμενο,τοσο ανεξελεγκτο!Ειμαι λαθος,ειμαι τοσο διαφορετικη,ειμαι τοσο χαλια κ αυτο το βλεπω στους καθρεφτες γυρω μου.Προσπαθω να μπω σε καλουπια κ αυτο με τρελαινει ακομα περισσοτερο.Εχω 2 ρολους.Φυλακας της φυλακης μου και το αγριο θηριο μεσα.Πιο πολυ φοβαμαι το θηριο.Ειναι αυτο που μιλαει τωρα,αυτο που με κανει να νιωθω ετσι οταν πιεζει τοσο τα σιδερα της φυλακης που απειλειται η υπαρξη τους.Τοτε πεφτω στο βαθος του πηγαδιου που ονομαζω κριση,τρωω φρικες τρελες κ δυναμωνω τον φυλακα γιατι ξεγελαω τον εαυτο μου πως για ακομα μια φορα φταιει το θηριο.Δηλαδη εγω.
> ...


Θα στο πω όσο πιο ευγενικά μπορώ αλλά δε θέλω να σχολιάσεις κανένα θέμα μου.Εκτιμώ αν έχεις τη διάθεση να βοηθήσεις αλλά δε θα το ήθελα.Σε παρακαλώ πολύ αν θες σεβάσου την επιθυμία μου να μη μου ξαναγράψεις.Συγνώμη αν έγινα αποριπτική αλλά πρώτα απ\'όλα θέλω να είμαι συνεπής με τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## Sofia

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> ένιωθα τόσο πολύ τον πόνο έστω και ανέκφραστο που νόμιζα δε θα τον αντέξω........έτσι μετρούσα τις δυνάμεις μου.


ανεκφραστος πονος, βαρυτερος πονος

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Sofia_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> ένιωθα τόσο πολύ τον πόνο έστω και ανέκφραστο που νόμιζα δε θα τον αντέξω........έτσι μετρούσα τις δυνάμεις μου.
> 
> 
> ανεκφραστος πονος, βαρυτερος πονος


Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο Σοφία μου γιατί τώρα που τον πλησίασα λίγο αν και έχω βουτηχτεί στην οδύνη του δε φαίνεται τόσο πολύ αποτελειωτικός.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την συμπαράσταση.Ήταν πρώτη φορά στο φόρουμ 1 χρόνο που έχω γραφεί που την είχα τόσο πολύ πραγματικά ανάγκη και μου την προσφέρατε απλόχερα.

----------


## πανος12345

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by πανος12345_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


δεκτο...

----------


## anwnimi

Όλα είναι καλά...

Όλα είναι καλά
Χαλαρά
Γέλα κι εσύ
Βγες
Ψώνισε
Ντύσου
Κοιμήσου
Ξύπνα
Ξαναβγές
Ξαναγέλα
Ξαναγέλα

Φτάνει
Κουράστηκα.
Δε σταματούν.
Μα δε σταματώ.

Που είσαι θλίψη μου;
Γιατί τόσο πολύ σε διώχνω 
μα τόσο πολύ σε αποζητώ; 
Γιατί μόνο μέσα σου
αισθάνομαι τόσο εγώ;
Γιατί μόνο μέσα σου
μπορώ να σκαλίσω 
και μέσα σου μόνο θλίψη μου
να χαρώ πραγματικά;
Μόνο μέσα σου θλιψη μου
μπορώ να δακρύσω από χαρά
βλέποντας μια πεταλούδα,
ένα μωρό,
ένα συννεφο.

Μα τώρα 
Γελώ
Ψωνίζω
Βγαίνω
Ξαναβγαίνω
Ξαναγελώ
Μιλώ
Αλλά δε μιλώ
Σ\'ακούω
Αλλά δε σ\'ακούω
Δε σ\'ακούω
Άνθρωπε
Δε σ\'ακούω
Μιλώ για να μιλώ
Ακούω για να ακούω
Συγχωρεσέ με...

Γιατί με κάνετε και γελώ;
Αφήστε με
Γιατί με αγαπάτε χαρούμενη;
Αφήστε με
Γιατί δεν χωρώ μέσα σας;
Γιατί δε χωρώ μέσα μου;
Γιατί με χάνω;

Σταματήστε.

Τι φταίτε εσεις;
Δε φταίτε.
Μα δε φταίτε εσείς...

Κι ο φόβος;
Που είναι;
Θα τα καταφέρω;

Θέλω 
να κλειστώ 
να κουρνιάσω
μέσα στην γλυκιά αγκαλιά
της ησυχίας
της γλυκιάς μελαγχολίας
της ηρεμιας
της ησυχίας
της μοναξιάς
μακριά από τα γέλια
και τα φώτα.
Να ξεκουραστώ...

Να σκεφτώ...
Να με βρω...
Και πάλι...

----------


## weird

Σήμερα είδα μια ωραία ταινία.

Και είπε μια φράση δυνατή κάποια στιγμή...

\" γιατί να αρνείται κανείς την ευτυχία του\"?

Το ίδιο αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ.

Ευτυχία μου, σε έχω εδώ και καιρό καλοσωρίσει.

Αφήστε με να γελάσω!
Δυνατά.
Να χορέψω!
Μεθυστικά.


Αφήστε με.

Ναι ναι
σε εσάς μιλάω

Αρνηση και Ενοχή
που σαν τα σιαμαία 
τόσο αχώριστες γινήκατε.

Μα σας έχω εδώ και καιρό χωρίσει
στα δύο
δια δύο
απογυμνώνεστε

τοσο μικροσκοπικά ασήμαντες είστε.

Τόσο μοναχικές φιγούρες.

Αφήστε με να ερωτευτώ!

Να ερωτευτώ λεμε  :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

:Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Κενό
Άδειο μυαλό
Χωρίς σκέψεις
Άδειο
Τόσο άδειο

Χαρούμενο
Μα άδειο
Κενό
Δεν βρίσκει καν τις λέξεις

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Όλα είναι καλά...
> 
> Όλα είναι καλά
> Χαλαρά
> Γέλα κι εσύ
> Βγες
> Ψώνισε
> Ντύσου
> ...


Ωραίο ανώνυμη :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Σ\'ευχαριστώ Άρσι... :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Άνοιξη
χαρούμενη

Καλοκαιράκι
ανέμελο

Φθινόπωρο
μελαγχολικό

Χειμώνας
Κρύος μα και ζεστός

Οι τέσσερις εποχές 
εναλλάσσονται διαρκώς στη ζωή μας
...στην καρδιά μας

Άλλοτε γρήγορα και αναπάντεχα
Άλλοτε αργά και βασανιστικά

Τις χρειαζόμαστε όλες
Κι όταν θα είναι η ώρα 
της νέας εποχής 
να ξαναέρθει στο κατώφλι μας
θα έρθει...

Όταν είναι η ώρα.

Και θα τη βιώσουμε 
ξανά την ίδια
αλλά κάθε φορά
με διαφορετικό νιώσιμο.

Καλημέρα!
Μια νέα μέρα ξεκινά!
Η πρώτη μέρα
της υπόλοιπης ζωής μας!
Όποια εποχή και να είναι...
Φιλιά
Ζωή!

----------


## Alterego

Κενό
Άδειο μυαλό
Χωρίς σκέψεις
Άδειο
Τόσο άδειο

Χαρούμενο
Μα άδειο
Κενό
Δεν βρίσκει καν τις λέξεις 



Μερικες φορες αναρωτιεμαι,ειναι καλυτερα να εχεις ενα μυαλο αδειο,χωρις σκεψεις παρα να βομβαρδιζεσαι συνεχως απο αυτες;
Νομιζω ειναι οι στιγμες που απλα ειναι καλα να ηρεμεις λιγο κι ας μην εχεις κατι να πεις..

\"Καλυτερα να μην μιλας κακες αν κανεις σκεψεις,μα συλλογασαι ομορφα ειναι χρυσες οι λεξεις\"

----------


## anwnimi

Alter μου
έχεις δίκιο, όταν βομβαρδίζεσαι από σκέψεις είναι πιο ενοχλητικό και βασανιστικό... Επειδή το έχω ζήσει και το ζω πααααρα πολλές φορές το ξέρω κι απ\'την καλή κι απ\'την ανάποδη.

Αλλά και η φάση νιρβάνα, της αποχαύνωσης είναι ενοχλητική...
Ένα πάγωμα. 

Μπορεί να μην είναι βασανιστική στον ίδιο βαθμό
αλλά είναι ενοχλητική.

Μάλλον, όταν συμβαίνει, μας προστατεύει από έντονα συναισθήματα...

Θα περάσει, μάλλον, όταν θα είναι το κατάλληλο timing, η ώρα της :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

\"Καλυτερα να μην μιλας κακες αν κανεις σκεψεις,μα συλλογασαι ομορφα ειναι χρυσες οι λεξεις\" 

Να μιλάς, να το βγάζεις το κακό από μέσα σου και που ξέρεις, μέσα από τις κακές σκέψεις μπορεί να βγουν και πάλι χρυσές λέξεις... Και οι κακές να αποδυναμωθούν...

----------


## Alterego

Ειναι και α δυο ενοχλητικα ναι...εξαρταται για το ποσο κρατανε.Οταν οι σκεψεις ειναι αναδευτερολεπτο μεσα στο μυαλο σου και δεν ηρεμεις εκεινη η αποχαυνωση ειναι λυτρωση..
Δεν ξερω το θεωρω ευλογια να ξερεις ποτε να μιλησεις και ποτε οχι..

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Δεν ξερω το θεωρω ευλογια να ξερεις ποτε να μιλησεις και ποτε οχι..


Έτσι πως το έγραψες πολύ μου άρεσε :Smile: 

Θα συμπληρώσω ότι είναι και ευλογία να βρίσκεις τις κατάλληλες λέξεις όταν θα μιλήσεις ή ακόμα κι αν δεν τις βρίσκεις, να βρεθείς απέναντι σε κάποιον που θα τις νιώσει...

----------


## anwnimi

Άνθρωπε αγάπα
τη φωτιά σταμάτα 
και τη δύναμή σου
δώστη στο φιλί σου...

Αγάπα
Άνθρωπε
άπλωσε το χέρι

γιατι το αντίθετο του φόβου
γιατί το αντίδοτο του φόβου
είναι η Αγάπη

Αγάπα
εσένα
τους γύρω σου

Δώσε Αγάπη
Ζήτα Αγάπη

Κανείς δε θα σε θυμάται για τις κρυφές σου σκέψεις
Εκφράσου
Εκεί που νομίζεις ότι δε θα εισπράξεις αγάπη
Εκεί που χρόνια το πίστευες
Εκεί που χρόνια περίμενες αλλά και έπαιρνες
μόνο απόρριψη
γιατί ίσως το πίστευες
γιατί κοιτούσες σε λάθος κατεύθυνση
το θαύμα μπορεί να γίνει
ναι
μπορεί
αρκεί να το πιστέψεις
και να το διακινδυνεύσεις

Γιατί η Ζωή
αξίζει
με αγάπη

Σ\'αγαπώ Άνθρωπε
Σ\'αγαπώ Ζωή
Αγάπα με κι εσύ
Χτύπα με
μα να ξέρω πως όσο με χτυπάς
με αγαπάς
μου χαρίζεις τα χτυπήματα 
για να με διδάξεις
και να μου δείχνεις 
εκείνες τις πολύτιμες στιγμές
που σταματάς να με χτυπάς
την Αγάπη σου

Σ\'αγαπώ
Ζωή μου
Σ\'αγαπώ

----------


## Alterego

Θα τα καταφερω.....δεν θα λυγισω.Μπορω...
Ειναι ωραια να ελπιζεις και να νιωθεις πως ο φοβος καποτε ηρεμει και δεν σε σκοτωνει τοσο.

Καλο βραδυ

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Θα τα καταφερω.....δεν θα λυγισω.Μπορω...
> Ειναι ωραια να ελπιζεις και να νιωθεις πως ο φοβος καποτε ηρεμει και δεν σε σκοτωνει τοσο.
> 
> Καλο βραδυ


 :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Θα τα καταφερω.....δεν θα λυγισω.Μπορω...
> Ειναι ωραια να ελπιζεις και να νιωθεις πως ο φοβος καποτε ηρεμει και δεν σε σκοτωνει τοσο.
> 
> Καλο βραδυ


Ακριβώς Άλτερ...

----------


## Ακροβατης

πολυ ωραια η υπογραφη σου ανωνυμη..θετικη και αισιοδοξη :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Η Ζωή

Τι περίεργο πλάσμα που είναι η ζωή
Άλλοτε σου χαμογελά
Σου κλείνει το μάτι
Κι άλλοτε σε πονά

Σου δίνει την ψευδαίσθηση
πως όποτε σου χαμογελά 
αυτό το χαμόγελο 
θα σου το χαρίζει για πάντα

Σου δίνει την ψευδαίσθηση 
πως όποτε σε πονά
αυτό τον πόνο
σου τον χαρίζει
εκδικητικά

Μα τι περίεργα παιχνίδια
που παίζει
αυτή η αγρίως απίθανη ζωή
και σου δίνει την ψευδαίσθηση
πως άλλοτε είσαι πιόνι της
έρμαιό της
κι άλλοτε
πως εσύ την κουμαντάρεις
την ελέγχεις.

Ζωή παιχνιδιάρα
και αδάμαστη
σκληρή
αδυσώπητη
πικρή
μα και τόσο γλυκιά...

Γίνε γλυκιά
τόσο γλυκιά
Μείνε γλυκιά
τόσο γλυκιά
Γίνεται;

Όλο παίζεις μαζί μου
Μαζί μας
Άλλοτε όμορφα
άλλοτε άσχημα
Δε βαριέσαι ποτέ
να με ξαφνιάζεις
να μας ξαφνιάζεις
όταν θέλω να σε ξαφνιάσω

Και περιμένεις πάντα
στη γωνία
την επόμενή μας κίνηση
για να πάιξεις το επόμενό σου χαρτί...

----------


## amarylis

σαγαπω, όχι για το τι είσαι, αλλά για το τι είμαι εγώ, όταν είμαι μαζί σου.

Δεν μπορείς να αγοράσεις την αγάπη, αλλά είναι πιθανό να την πληρώσεις ακριβά!

Η αγάπη είναι μια φωτιά. Αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις,αν θα ζεστάνει τη καρδιά σου ή θα σου κάψει το σπίτι. 

H αγάπη σε κάνει να λαχταράς του άλλου τη λαχτάρα. Να διψάς τη δίψα του. Να πεθαίνεις για τον δικό του πόθο. 

Την βλέπω κάθε μέρα. Και κάθε μέρα είναι σαν να την βλέπω για πρώτη φορά. 

Η αγάπη γεννιέται.. από την ευχαρίστηση που νοιώθουν δυο άνθρωποι, όταν κοιτάζονται. Φουντώνει από την ανάγκη που νιώθουν να βλέπονται. Και ολοκληρώνεται με την αδυναμία τους να αποχωριστούν ο ενας τον άλλο! 

H αγάπη φωτίζει με τη λάμψη του παραμυθιού την καθημερινότητα. 

Η αγάπη ομορφαίνει με κάθε μοιρασμένη χαρά και δυναμώνει με κάθε μοιρασμένη λύπη.

H αγάπη δεν ξέρει από αξιοπρέπεια. Η αγάπη είναι μεγαλειώδης και τολμηρή.

----------


## anwnimi

Το μικρό παιδί μέσα μας

Το παιδί μέσα μας
θέλει χάδια
αγάπη
στοργή

Τα θέλει όλα
και τίποτα λιγότερα

Θέλει να παίζει
να ανακαλύπτει
να μαθαίνει
να χαμογελά

Να τρέχει ελεύθερο
χωρίς περιορισμούς
αλλά με ασφάλεια
την αγκαλιά της αποδοχής
να παίξει
να γελάσει
να φωνάξει
να εκπλαγεί
να ζήσει!

Μη το μαλώνεις
μη το αποκαρδιώνεις
μη το χλευάσεις
Θα σε πονέσει

Άστο να αναπτυχθεί
Άστο να πληγωθεί
Άστο να μάθει
Άστο να εξερευνήσει
Αγάπα το
Αποδέξου το
Αγκάλιασέ το
Συμβούλεψέ το
Οριοθέτησέ το 
με αγάπη
και συμπόνοια.

Άστο να εξελιχθεί
να μεγαλώσει
Αλλά μη το αφήσεις 
ποτέ 
μα ποτέ
να αφανιστεί
να γεράσει...

----------


## amarylis

ΕΡΩΤΑΣ\'\'\'\'\'\'\'\'\' ♥♥♥♥♥♥ O τι ανακουφιση-τι απεριγραπτη ανακουφιση,να νιωθεις ασφαλης με καποιον-να μην πρεπει να ζυγιζεις σκεψεις ουτε να μετρας λογια,αλλα να τα αφηνεις να ξεχυνονται.Στην ζωη μας υπαρχει ενα και μοναδικο χρωμα,οπως στην παλετα ενος ζωγραφου,που δινει νοημα στην ζωη και στην τεχνη.Ειναι το χρωμα της αγαπης!!

----------


## anwnimi

Amarylis
με διάθεση τρελά ερωτευμένη
σε ζηλεύω
γιατί έχω καιρό να το νιώσω αύτό το συναίσθημα :Smile: 

Το εξυμνεις πολύ ωραία το συναίσθημα αυτό :Smile:

----------


## amarylis

χαχα σε ευχαριστω βρε οντως πολυ ερωτευμενη............ειναι πολυ καλο το συναισθημα αυτο..........σε κανει να πετας στα συννεφα κ να ισσοροπεις εκει που πρεπει ...........

----------


## anwnimi

Όντως!
Χιχι :Smile: 

Αλλά το κατά πόσο ισορροπέι κανείς εκεί που πρέπει δεν ξέρω :Smile: 
Αλλά τα ΄πρέπει στον έρωτα ίσως \"πρέπει\" να μην μπάινουν και τόσο μπροστά :Smile:

----------


## amarylis

σωστο αυτο κ να σου πω κ κατι εγω δεν πιστευα σε αγαπες κ σε λουλουδια μεχρι να βρω το ατομο αυτο...........οταν το βρεις αλλαζουν ολα αναιρεις καθε κανονα ,σπας τους κωδικες κ ακους την καρδια.

----------


## anwnimi

Χρειάζεται και αυτό :Smile: 
Να ζεις κάθε λεπτό διαφορετικά, πιο ζωντανά, στην κόψη, με την καρδιά περισσότερο :Smile: 

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούν να το καταφέρουν όλοι :Frown:  Γκουχου γκούχου... Μάλλον πρέπει να το προσπαθήσουν περισσότερο.
Καλή συνέχεια! :Smile:

----------


## mariap

Επιση ο ερωτας τις πιο πολλες φορες σε τσακιζει, σε πονα και σε σκοτωνει...

Για αυτο ειναι και τοσο δυνατο συναισθημα  :Smile:

----------


## amarylis

ακριβως αλλα δεν παυει να ναι ενα συναισθημα που παντα θα αποζητας.........κ θα σε κανει δυντο........

----------


## anwnimi

Στην κόψη

Πόσες φορές φοβήθηκα;
Πόσες φορές θέλησα να την πλησιάσω;
Να κοπώ
και να δω το αίμα
τρυφερό να βγάινει

Να την αμβλύνω
να την κάνω λιγότερο κοφτερή
να μην τρέξει στάλα αίμα

Μα έτσι χάνει την χάρη της
την γυαλάδα και τη λάμψη της
την κοφτερότητά της
την απρόβλεπτη και απίθανη φύση της

----------


## Ακροβατης

ειναι πολυ ευτυχισμενοι οι ανθρωποι που ζουνε τον απολυτο ερωτα χωρις συμβιβασμους

----------


## amarylis

1 λουλούδι=1 χαμόγελο
Αν δεν αξίζουν οι στιγμές, τότε τι αξίζει σε αυτή τη ζωή;..

Είναι δυνατόν να σου δίνει κάποιος - που μέχρι χθες δεν ήξερες - ένα λουλούδι και να σε κάνει να χαμογελάς;
Είναι..
Αυτό που αξίζει στη ζωή
είναι η στιγμή που αντικρίζεις
τη ζωή.....

όχι ότι δεν αξίζει ένα λουλούδι
και ένα χαμόγελο, αξίζει

Αλλά η στιγμή έχει την αξία
η κάθε στιγμή

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by amarylis_
> 1 λουλούδι=1 χαμόγελο
> Αν δεν αξίζουν οι στιγμές, τότε τι αξίζει σε αυτή τη ζωή;..
> 
> Είναι δυνατόν να σου δίνει κάποιος - που μέχρι χθες δεν ήξερες - ένα λουλούδι και να σε κάνει να χαμογελάς;
> Είναι..
> Αυτό που αξίζει στη ζωή
> είναι η στιγμή που αντικρίζεις
> τη ζωή.....
> ...


Τι όμορφα και αληθινά αυτά που λες! :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> ειναι πολυ ευτυχισμενοι οι ανθρωποι που ζουνε τον απολυτο ερωτα χωρις συμβιβασμους


Ναι...
Πως το καταφέρνουν...;  :Smile:

----------


## amarylis

anvnhmh μου σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ αυτα μου βγαινουν απο μονα τους ειναι κατι το οποιο κανω τον τελευταιο καιρο............παιρνω ενα στυλο ενα χαρτι κ γραφω ανεμελς σκεψεις που μου ρχονται συνδυασμενες με διαφορα περιστατικα.

----------


## mariap

amarylis απλως εισαι ευτυχισμενη, ερωτευμενη.. και γεματη ενεργεια  :Smile:

----------


## Ακροβατης

¨ελα μου ντε..πιστευω στον απολυτο ερωτα και ανυπομονω την ωρα και τη στιγμη που θα το νιωσω :Smile: 
ΑΛΛΑ απο την αλλη λενε ο ερωτας ερχεται εκει που δεν το περιμενεις και δεν το κυνηγας.
αχ αυτος ο ερωτας μας ανασταινει και μας πεθαινει και αντιστροφως

----------


## anwnimi

Καλά κάνεις amarylis :Smile: 
Κι εμένα ξαφνικά μου ξαναήρθε μια μικρή έμπνευση, καλή κακή δεν ξέρω αλλά θέλω να γράφω :Smile: 

Καλά αμα γράφεις και για τον έρωτα, όπως εσύ, δε συγκρίνεται! :Smile:  Να τον νιώσεις όσο δυνατά τον περιγράφεις κι ακόμα παραπάνω...

----------


## amarylis

πραγματικα μαυτα που γραφω δεν θελω να με περασετε για καμια γελοια αλλα ειναι πραγματα τα οποια ζω κ θελω να τα μαθετε κ να δωσω κ σε σας κινητρο να τα αποκτησετε αυτα κ ακομα οτι πιο τρελο ποθειτε...............:P :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Wink:  :Big Grin:

----------


## anwnimi

Μακάρι!
Σ\'ευχαριστούμε για τις ευχές! :Smile:

----------


## amarylis

Τελικα οταν καποιος ειναι ερωτευμενος με την ζωη,ζει την καθε του στιγμη εντονα και δεν μετανιωνει για οτιδηποτε εκανε στη ζωη του σκεφτεται πολλους τροπους για να βοηθησει και αλλους ανθρωπους να νιωσουν την αγαπη κ τον ερωτα.

----------


## anwnimi

Αυτό είναι το σημαντικότερο!
Να είσαι ερωτευμένος με τη ζωή και να μην περιμένεις να την ερωτευτείς μόνο όταν ερωτευτείς κάποιον άλλο άνθρωπο και να την ξε-ερωτευτείς αν τύχει και χαλάσει η συνταγή...

Και να μη φοβάσαι τον έρωτα, είτε της ζωής είτε ενός άλλου ανθρώπου...

----------


## mariap

Καλος ο ερωτας, αλλα μερικες φορες φερνει και μπελαδες  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anwnimi

Αχ Μαρία φέρνει και μάλιστα πολλούς.
Σου ανατρέπει τα δεδομένα
Σε βγάζει από τα στάνταρ σου
από την καθημερινότητά σου
σε παρακινεί να διακινδυνεύσεις
σε βγάζει από την πορεία σου.

Αλλά αυτή δεν είναι και η ομορφιά του;

Και αν δεν είσαι διατιθεμενος να διακινδυνεύσεις τίποτα πως θα τον ζήσεις;

----------


## mariap

ανωνυμη μου επειδη εχω καει 2 φορες απο σχεσεις, θελω αυτη την περιοδο λιγη ηρεμια και ξεκουραση.

Ειμαι πληγωμενη, και μονο για τον ερωτα δεν σκεφτομαι.

Αλλα αυτα τα πραγματα δεν τα κανονιζουμε, ερχονται απο εκει που δεν τα περιμενουμε.

----------


## amarylis

k κοριτσια ετσι ακριβως ημουν δεν μαρεσαν οι σχεσεις κ να πριν 3 χρ ξαφνικα ηρθε εκει που δεν το περιμενα.........

----------


## weird

Σκέψεις...

Η φαντασιακή εσωτερική αναπαράσταση ενός \"αντικειμένου\" ανακατεύεται με τα συναισθήματα του υποκειμένου.

Οπότε στο σημείο αυτό υπάρχει διάσχιση της πραγματικότητας. το εσωτερικό είδωλο του αντικειμένου συμπλέκεται με την υλική του οντότητα.

Η επικοινωνία σαν αντίδοτο στην διάσχιση.
Εστω ότι η εσωτερική αναπαράσταση έχει κατασκευάσει ένα υπο-αντικείμενο με ιδιότητες που βασίζονται στο τι αισθάνεται το υποκείμενο.

Αν όμως το υποκείμενο καταφέρει να επικοινωνήσει στο αντικέιμενο την φαντασιακή μορφή που πλάθει για το ίδιο, τότε ίσως επαληθευτεί ή διαψευστεί ως προς κάποια σημεία του ώστε η επανόρθωση της διάσχισης είναι εφικτή.

Αρα αυτό που τροφοδοτεί την μετάπλαση της συναισθηματικής έντασης σε αναπαράσταση είναι η μη εξωτερικευση αυτής της έντασης προς την κατάλληλη κατεύθυνση. 

.

----------


## amarylis

[αξιζει να το διαβασετε]♥♥♥♥♥♥ Συναισθήματα

Μια μέρα συγκεντρώθηκαν σε κάποιο μέρος της γης όλα τα συναισθήματα και όλες οι αξίες του ανθρώπου.

Η Τρέλα αφού συστήθηκε 3 φορές στην Ανία της πρότεινε να παίξουν κρυφτό.
Το Ενδιαφέρον σήκωσε το φρύδι και περίμενε να ακούσει ενώ η Περιέργεια χωρίς να μπορεί να κρατηθεί ρώτησε:
\'Τι είναι το κρυφτό;\'

Ο Ενθουσιασμός άρχισε να χορεύει παρέα με την Ευφορία και η Χαρά άρχισε να πηδάει πάνω κάτω για να καταφέρει να πείσει το Δίλημμα και την Απάθεια -την οποία δεν την ενδιέφερε ποτέ τίποτα- να παίξουν κι αυτοί.
Αλλά υπήρχαν πολλοί που δεν ήθελαν να παίξουν:
Η Αλήθεια δεν ήθελε να παίξει γιατί ήξερε ότι ούτως ή άλλως κάποια στιγμή θα την αποκάλυπταν, η Υπεροψία έβρισκε το παιχνίδι χαζό και η Δειλία δεν ήθελε να ρισκάρει.

\'Ένα, δύο, τρία, άρχισε να μετράει η Τρέλα.

Η πρώτη που κρύφτηκε ήταν η Τεμπελιά. Μιας και βαριόταν κρύφτηκε στον πρώτο βράχο που συνάντησε.
Η Πίστη πέταξε στους ουρανούς και η Ζήλια κρύφτηκε στην σκιά του Θριάμβου ο oποίος με την δύναμη του κατάφερε να σκαρφαλώσει στο πιο ψηλό δέντρο.
Η Γενναιοδωρία δεν μπορούσε να κρυφτεί γιατί κάθε μέρος που έβρισκε της φαινόταν υπέροχο μέρος για να κρυφτεί κάποιος άλλος φίλος της οπότε την άφηνε ελεύθερη.
Και έτσι η Γενναιοδωρία κρύφτηκε σε μια ηλιαχτίδα.
Ο Εγωισμός αντιθέτως βρήκε αμέσως κρυψώνα ένα καλά κρυμμένο και βολικό μέρος μόνο για αυτόν.
Το Ψέμα πήγε και κρύφτηκε στον πάτο του ωκεανού.
Το Πάθος και ο Πόθος κρύφτηκαν μέσα σε ένα ηφαίστειο.
Ο Έρωτας δεν είχε βρει ακόμη κάπου να κρυφτεί. Έβρισκε όλες τις κρυψώνες πιασμένες, ώσπου βρήκε ένα θάμνο από τριαντάφυλλα και κρύφτηκε εκεί....

1000, μέτρησε η Τρέλα και άρχισε να ψάχνει.

Την πρώτη που βρήκε ήταν η Τεμπελιά αφού δεν είχε κρυφτεί και πολύ μακριά. Μετά βρήκε την Πίστη που μίλαγε στον ουρανό με τον Θεό για θεολογία.
Ένιωσε τον ρυθμό του Πόθου και του Πάθους στο βάθος του ηφαιστείου και αφού βρήκε την Ζήλια δεν ήταν καθόλου δύσκολο να βρει και τον Θρίαμβο.
Βρήκε πολύ εύκολα το Δίλημμα που δεν είχε ακόμη αποφασίσει που να κρυφτεί.
Σιγά-σιγά τους βρήκε όλους εκτός από τον Έρωτα.

Η Τρέλα έψαχνε παντού, πίσω από κάθε δένδρο, κάτω από κάθε πέτρα, σε κάθε κορφή βουνού, μα τίποτα.
Όταν ήταν σχεδόν έτοιμη να τα παρατήσει βρήκε ένα θάμνο από τριαντάφυλλα και άρχισε να τον κουνάει νευρικά ώσπου άκουσε ένα βογκητό πόνου.

Ήταν ο Έρωτας που τα αγκάθια από τα τριαντάφυλλα του είχαν πληγώσει τα μάτια.
Η Τρέλα δεν ήξερε πως να επανορθώσει, έκλαιγε, ζήταγε συγνώμη και στο τέλος υποσχέθηκε να γίνει ο οδηγός του Έρωτα.

Κι έτσι από τότε ο Έρωτας είναι πάντα τυφλός και η Τρέλα πάντα τον συνοδεύει...

----------


## anwnimi

Πολύ όμορφο και έξυπνο το παραμύθι! :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by mariap_
> ανωνυμη μου επειδη εχω καει 2 φορες απο σχεσεις, θελω αυτη την περιοδο λιγη ηρεμια και ξεκουραση.
> 
> Ειμαι πληγωμενη, και μονο για τον ερωτα δεν σκεφτομαι.
> 
> Αλλα αυτα τα πραγματα δεν τα κανονιζουμε, ερχονται απο εκει που δεν τα περιμενουμε.


Μαρία μου και φυσικά χρειάζεσαι ηρεμία και ξεκούραση από αυτές τις καταστάσεις που όπως λες σε πλήγωσαν. Και όπως λες κι εσύ, ο έρωτας είναι μια κατάσταση που θα έρθει όταν δεν τον περιμένεις, αλλά ίσως υποσυνείδητα θα είσαι έτοιμη για αυτόν. Οπότε όσο πιο ήρεμη και ξεκούραστη θα είσαι, τόσο το καλύτερο :Smile:

----------


## oboro

Κάπως καθυστερημένα έρχομαι... Δε σας προλαβαίνω κιόλας :P






> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Άνθρωπε αγάπα
> τη φωτιά σταμάτα 
> και τη δύναμή σου
> δώστη στο φιλί σου...
> 
> Αγάπα
> Άνθρωπε
> άπλωσε το χέρι
> ...


Πολύ δυνατό, ανώνυμη  :Smile:  συγκινήθηκα...






> _Originally posted by amarylis_
> 
> σαγαπω, όχι για το τι είσαι, αλλά για το τι είμαι εγώ, όταν είμαι μαζί σου.
> 
> Δεν μπορείς να αγοράσεις την αγάπη, αλλά είναι πιθανό να την πληρώσεις ακριβά!
> 
> Η αγάπη είναι μια φωτιά. Αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις,αν θα ζεστάνει τη καρδιά σου ή θα σου κάψει το σπίτι. 
> 
> H αγάπη σε κάνει να λαχταράς του άλλου τη λαχτάρα. Να διψάς τη δίψα του. Να πεθαίνεις για τον δικό του πόθο. 
> ...


Φαίνεται πέτυχες διάνα amarylis και όχι μόνο γράφοντας το ποίημα αυτό  :Wink:  Η πρώτη γραμμή μου φάνηκε λίγο πιό ωμή στην ειλικρίνιά της απ\' τις υπόλοιπες... Αυτές που σημείωσα με κέρδισαν αμέσως.  :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Να\'σαι καλα oboro :Smile:

----------


## amarylis

oboro σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ να σαι καλα..........

----------


## amarylis

αγαπη΄΄΄΄΄΄ Η πραγματική αγάπη είναι πάντοτε συνυφασμένη με την προσφορά, τη θυσία, την ανιδιοτέλεια. Αγάπη είναι να χαίρεσαι με αυτόν που χαίρεται και να λυπάσαι με αυτόν που πονά. Αυτός που αγαπά ανέχεται τον άλλο με τις ατέλειές του χωρίς να τον περιφρονεί, χωρίς καν να τον κάνει να νιώθει άσχημα για αυτό που είναι. Όταν αγαπάς ενδιαφέρεσαι τι θα γίνει ο άλλος, χωρίς όμως αυτό το ενδιαφέρον να γίνεται καταπίεση και επιβολή. Και αυτό, διότι η πραγματική αγάπη εμπεριέχει τον σεβασμό της ελευθερίας του άλλου, την εκτίμηση προς την προσωπικότητά του.

----------


## giota

Τι ωραία που τα λέτε.Πιστεύω ότι αν έχεις γνωρίσει την αγάπη ακόμη και αν δεν είχε αίσιο τέλος κερδισμένοι είστε με το να νιώσετε αυτό το μοναδικό συναίσθημα.Εστω και να πληγωθείτε κάτι θα κερδίσετε.Οποιος δεν έχει νιώσει την αγάπη μένει σε αυτόν τον τομέα συναισθηματικά ανάπηρος.

----------


## amarylis

τι ειναι αγαπη τελικα???.. Το να αγαπάς, ακόμα και το να πονάς από αγάπη..

Το να θέλεις, το να δίνεις, το να δίνεσαι, το να έχεις..

Σχέση εξάρτησης, σε κάποιο βαθμό ,αν αγαπάς αληθινά.

Από την αγάπη ξεκινούν όλα και στην αγάπη τελειώνουν όλα.

Το να τρέμεις από αγάπη, κι όμως να νιώθεις κάτι πέρα από τη σαρκική επιθυμία.

Το να κοιτάζεις κάποιον στα μάτια και να τον αγκαλιάζει ένα χαμόγελο ή ένα δάκρυ σου...

Δειλά κάθε σκέψη δική του να κυριεύει το μυαλό σου .. κι εσύ να υποφέρεις.

Να υποφέρεις σιωπηλά ... γιατί θέλεις ... έχεις επιθυμία να πεις για αυτό που

αισθάνεσαι .. κι όμως, δεν μπορείς να το κάνεις ... από φόβο, μην

τραυματίσεις την υφή των αισθημάτων σου.

Αρχέγονο συναίσθημα η αγάπη.

Αρχέγονο και επικίνδυνο για όλους μοιραίο παιχνίδι.

Σχεδόν κατάρα και χάρισμα μαζί.

Να σε κάνουν οι σκέψεις σου οι ερωτευμένες να παραφέρεσαι, σχεδόν να

χάνεις το λογικό σου...

Κι εσύ, αδύναμος να αντιδράσεις.

Άλλοτε από φόβο, άλλοτε από ζήλια, άλλοτε από την αίσθηση του κινδύνου ότι

χάνεις αυτόν που αγαπάς...

Όχι. Αγάπη δεν είναι έρωτας και έρωτας δεν είναι αγάπη.

Αγάπη ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΌΝΟ ΈΡΩΤΑΣ...

Ο έρωτας ... μου μοιάζει σαν το πρωταρχικό στάδιο της αγάπης.

Του εν-θ-ουσιασμού ο έρως, όπως μου αρέσει να τον αποκαλώ.

Από τη φύση του ο έρως είναι εγωιστής, κομπάζει ... γιατί θεοποιεί το «εγώ»

μας, μέσα από κάποιο άλλο «εγώ»...

Μετά τον έρωτα έρχεται η αγάπη.

Αγάπη βαθιά, ερεθιστική, αγνή, μεθυστική...

Του θανάτου αγάπη, γιατί ακόμα και ως εκεί μπορείς να φτάσεις γι’ αυτήν...

Έτσι λοιπόν ο έρωτας, όσο όμορφος, αγνός κι αληθινός κι αν είναι, έχει μέσα

του ίσως την έννοια του υλιστικού, του σωματικού, μα πάντα του προσωρινού...

Γιατί η εν- θέωση επιτυγχάνεται μόνο στιγμιαία, με μια σωματική ή πνευματική

ηδονή ... δια τούτο αναζητούμε διαρκώς την επανάληψή της.

Νομίζω πως στον έρωτα λατρεύουμε περισσότερο το κορμί, την εξώτερη ομορφιά...

Όμως η αγάπη, η γνήσια αγνή αγάπη ανάμεσα σε δυο ανθρώπους που αγαπιούνται

... είναι αγάπη βέβαια σωματική, μα περισσότερο ψυχική και πνευματική,

αγάπη που υπερνικά κάθε εμπόδιο, ακόμη κι αν μας εκδικείται με Ερινύες η

θνητή μας λογική...

----------


## amarylis

αγαπη-ερωτας- Ό,τι είναι αληθινό κρατάει για πάντα. Και το μόνο αληθινό που υπάρχει σ\'αυτόν τον κόσμο και δεν είναι απ\' αυτόν τον κόσμο είναι η αγάπη.
Η Αγάπη συγχωρεί, υπομένει, πονά, συμπάσχει, χαίρεται, τρελένεται, και όλα αυτά με φλόγα. Όταν κάθε σημάδι αυταρέσκιας μέσα μας πεθάνει, και μείνει μόνο η θέληση να δωθούμε ολοκληρωτικά σε έναν φίλο, τότε η ψυχή εντελώς γυμνή καταφλέγεται από ευτυχία και αγάπη φλογίζοντας όλους όσους είναι γύρω μας
.
Ο έρωτας ανήκει σε εκείνους που δέχονται να φτάσουν στα άκρα για χάρη του. ~

----------


## amarylis

* ΑΓΚΆΛΙΑΣΕ ME *
θέλω να νιώσω την αγκαλιά σου... θέλω τα χέρια σου να με αγγίξουν τρυφερά... να ερθω τόσο κοντά σου που να ακούω τους χτύπους της καρδιάς σου...
να μυρίζω το άρωμα σου NA χαϊδεύω το δέρμα σου...
απόλυτη ησυχία μόνο εμείς οι δύο NA ακούγονται οι ανάσες μας κ NA γυρίζουν γύρω μας μόνο σκέψεις... να γεμίζουμε τον χώρο με όμορφες σκέψεις κ αγάπη
θέλω να σε εχω ΣTHN αγκαλιά μου... να σε φιλω τρυφερά... να σε νιώθω κοντά μου, δικό μου... ΣE AΓAΠΩ TOΣO ΔYNATA...

----------


## giota

Αυτά μόνο στο κινηματογράφο τα έχω δεί.Είδατε που σας λέω ότι υπάρχει συναισθηματική αναπηρία;παρ\'όλα όσα έχω υπάρχει και αυτό το κενό μέσα μου ας έχουν περάσει τα χρόνια ας είμαι μεγάλη.Μακάρι να είχα γνωρίσει την αγάπη

----------


## amarylis

Σ \' αγαπώ γιατί:

1. Μπορώ να είμαι ο εαυτός μου όταν είμαι μαζί σου.
2. Με κάνεις να νιώθω, έτσι όπως δεν είχα νιώσει ποτέ πριν σε γνωρίσω.
3. Το κάθε χάδι σου, με κάνει να τρέμω.
4. Μπορώ να σου πω τα πάντα, χωρίς να αισθάνομαι άσχημα.
5. Εσύ και εγώ μαζί, μπορούμε να κάνουμε τα αδύνατα δυνατά.
6. Η πιο όμορφη σκέψη είναι η δική σου.
7. Γιατί νιώθω μερικές φορές ότι ένα λεπτό από τη σχέση μας, αξίζει όσο όλη η ζωή μου πριν σε γνωρίσω.
8. Νοιάζομαι για σένα, περισσότερο από τον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό.
9. Είσαι ένα κομμάτι από τα όνειρα μου.
10. Κάθε σου σκέψη μου δίνει ένα γλυκό χαμόγελο και με παρασύρει.
11. Η αγάπη μας με κάνει να αισθάνομαι ότι τα καλύτερα έρχονται.
12. Απλά δεν μπορώ να σου αντισταθώ.
13. Βγάζεις από μέσα μου τον καλύτερο εαυτό μου.
14. Έχεις απίστευτο χιούμορ.
15. Κάθε φορά που σε κοιτώ, η καρδιά μου χτυπάει δυνατά.
16. Είσαι το άτομο που κρατάει το κλειδί της καρδιάς μου.
17. Μου έχεις μάθει τι πραγματικά σημαίνει αγάπη.
18. Πάντα μου λες αυτό που έχω ανάγκη να ακούσω.
19. Αποτελούμε το καλύτερο σενάριο των ονείρων μου.
20. Και φυσικά, η εξυπνάδα σου, γιατί φάνηκες αρκετά έξυπνος/η για να με ερωτευτείς :-)
21. Αγάπη μου

----------


## Arsi

amarylis είσαι ένα πλάσμα χαρούμενο που σκορπάει αισιοδοξία και πολλά χαμόγελα.....
Μ\'αρέσει πολύ η ζωντάνια σου,η αισιοδοξία σου και η λαμπερή ψυχή σου.
Χαίρομαι για τον τόνο που δίνεις στο φόρουμ :Smile:

----------


## amarylis

arsi σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια με κανεις πολυ χαρουμενη παρα πολυ μακαρι οντως να δινω κ σε σας αυτη την αισιοδοξια...:P :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## weird

Ελευθερία,
Μέσα στην νύχτα
Απαλά
Σαν σταλακτίτης φωτός
Αποκαλύπτεσαι

Κι από τα βήματά σου
Σείονται
Πολιτείες ολόκληρες
Που με τα χρόνια χτιζόντουσαν
Από λόγια 
Χειρονομίες και προσδοκίες γλυκές
Των κοφτερών
Χαμόγελων που σε περιτριγύριζαν

Κι από τα βήματά σου 
Αναδύονται
Πολιτείες ταπεινές
Ηλιοφώτιστες
Περήφανες
Πανωραίες
Σαν χάδι βελούδινο
Σαν το ακάνθινο στεφάνι
Του Μαγιού


Κι ακούγεται η φωνή σου
Δυνατή
Κι αλυχτούνε τα σκυλιά
Τριγύρω από τα χαλάσματα
Καθώς
λυσσασμένα
Σε καταδιώκουν
Από το παρελθόν σου

Μα εσύ
Στήνεις το πολύχρωμο τραγούδι σου
Με ήχο εκτυφλωτικό
Με χρώμα από μούχρωμα
Αγνοώντας επιτακτικά
Τους ικέτες δαύτους
Που σπέρνουν πειρασμούς στο διάβα σου
Να σε περιτυλίξουν 


Και
Σαν μικρές ανατολές 
Φουντώνουν τα φιλιά σου
Ενώ το κορμί αναριγεί 
Από ανοίκεια νοσταλγία.
Τα βήματα ξανοίγονται

Ώσπου
Βρέθηκες να τρέχεις
Όταν
Δυο μεγάλες φτερούγες
Ξεφύτρωσαν στους ώμους σου,
Ελευθερία.

----------


## Arsi

Φευγαλέα....

Έρωτας,κόκκινο,αγάπη,φως,ζω ή.....και........τέλος,σκοτάδι,ζ ντανός θάνατος.
Γιατί δε σε βλέπω?που είσαι?
Πες μου,πως τελειώνουν όλα?Δεν αντέχω να το δω θέλω να το ακούσω μόνο........

και ξαφνικά πέφτεις στην ερημιά,τη σιωπή.Περπατάς μα η πόλη είναι νεκρή.Τίποτα δε ζει,τίποτα δεν κινείται,έχουν κατεδαφιστεί.Φοβάσαι,τρέχε ις να συναντήσεις κάποιον,να του πεις κάτι μα μάταια.......
Οι σκέψεις χορεύουν μανιασμένες,που είναι οι όμορφες μέρες?που είναι η χαρούμενη πόλη?που είναι οι άνθρωποι?που είναι το χαμόγελό σου?......και καθώς τρέχεις έτσι,αρχίζεις και το παίρνεις απόφαση.Τα βήματα κουράστηκαν,ίσα που σέρνονται.Κοιτάζεις ψηλά να πάρεις θάρρος απ\'τον ήλιο μα τώρα είδες πως κι αυτός έσβησε,δεν υπάρχει.
Πέφτεις να κοιμηθείς κουρασμένη,μόνη,μέσα σε μια νεκρή πόλη.
Ξυπνάς σε βρεγμένο στρώμα.Απόψε έμαθες πως είναι να κλαις στον ύπνο σου.
Που είσαι?ρωτάς.
Πες μου που είσαι.
Δεν υπάρχεις.
Αδυνατεί το μυαλό να το συλλάβει.Δε μπορεί και τότε φεύγεις πάλι κι αρχίζεις να γυρίζεις σαν σβούρα γύρω απ\'όσα ζήσατε,να σε πείσεις πως υπήρξατε,πως υπάρχετε.Μα είναι μόνο σκέψεις.Αέρας,τίποτα,δεν υπάρχετε.
Πόσο πολύ πονάει ο ζωντανός θάνατος δεν το ήξερες.....κι ούτε ξέρεις ακόμα......απλά στο λέω.
Κι εσύ ακούς και πονάς γιατί η σιωπή άρχισε να σε περικλείει.....

----------


## amarylis

arsiiiiiiii πολυ φανταστικο τελειοο μπραβο σου στα αληθειααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααααααααααααα αααα με αγγιξε πολυυ με συγκινησε συνεχισε να στελνεις κ αλλα. :Big Grin:  :Cool: :P

----------


## Arsi

Σ\'ευχαριστώ amarylis :Smile: 
Εγώ λέω να απαντήσεις εσύ με κάτι πιο αισιόδοξο......

----------


## oboro

> Αφησε κατι που αγαπας πολυ να φυγει μακρια.Αν γυρισει ηταν δικο σου αν οχι δεν υπηρξε ποτε.


Πόσο δίκιο έχεις...

----------


## anwnimi

Πολύ αγγιχτικό Άρσι...

\"Κοιτάζεις ψηλά να πάρεις θάρρος απ\'τον ήλιο μα τώρα είδες πως κι αυτός έσβησε,δεν υπάρχει.\"

Ο ήλιος υπάρχει, πάντα θα υπάρχει, θα ανατέλει και θα δύει στον ουρανό σου. Μπορεί τώρα να μην αισθάνεσαι τη ζεστασιά του, οι ακτίνες του να μη φτάνουν να σε ζεσταίνουν, να είναι αδύναμες να ζεστάνουν και να γλυκάνουν τον πόνο, αλλά θα διεισδύσουν και πάλι ζεστές μέσα από τους πόρους του δέρματός σου και της ψυχής σου να τη ζεστάνουν...

----------


## anwnimi

Πολύ ωραίο weird!

----------


## Alterego

Πεφτεις και θλιβεσαι..αναρωτιεσαι και φοβασαι.Πως μπορεις να μην βλεπεις ποσο αγγιξα την ψυχη σου;Με ποιο φαρμακι ποτισες την καρδια μου;..Μετα απο ονειρα και ελπιδες σε χαιρετω και απομακρυνεσαι.Πας τοσο μακρια που δεν μπορω να δω ουτε καν την σκονη που αφηνεις απο πισω.Και ολο περισσοτερο φοβαμαι..Τη μοναξια μου που με πνιγει και τους καημους μου που μεγαλωνουν.
Ο ερωτας σε περνει στα αστερια και ευκολα σε ριχνει σε λουκι.Σε αβυσσους ξενους και δρομους με αγκαθια.Και ολα οσα ενιωσες και κρατησεις και πιστεψες τα περνεις μαζι σου και τα θαβεις.Και αυτη η απονη μνημη που τσουζει...και πονας.Υποφερεις...Λιωνεις.

Μην φοβασαι...και αν το τιμημα ειναι μεγαλο θα το ξεπληρωσεις και αυτο.Μην φοβασαι οταν χανεται η επαφη,θα ερθει και παλι..φρεσκια.Μην χανεις το κουραγιο να αναζητας..να ψαχνεις.
Μην σκορπας σταχτη την καρδια σου.
Καλο υπολοιπο..

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ο ήλιος υπάρχει, πάντα θα υπάρχει, θα ανατέλει και θα δύει στον ουρανό σου.


Ωραίο.

Ευχαριστώ ανώνυμη.

----------


## Alterego

Μια καλη μερα ......με το φως να ζεστανει την καρδια και να στερεψουν τα δακρυα
Ενα χαμογελο θα μου εδινε ελπιδα σημερα.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Alterego_
> Ενα χαμογελο θα μου εδινε ελπιδα σημερα.


 :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Σε ευχαριστω....
καλη σου νυχτα

----------


## narnia

καλημέρα, για σήμερα.  :Smile: 
 :Smile:  
Βροχή και ήλιος. Όμορφος συνδιασμός. Σαν την ελπίδα μέσα από τη θλίψη. (weird ...)

----------


## oboro

Πεταμε και καμια μπηχτη σε αγνωστους ετσι στο ασχετο... Ολα καλα.

----------


## narnia

Μπηχτή ? Ο.Κ. Κουβεντούλα να γίνεται.

----------


## oboro

> _Originally posted by narnia_
> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ   
> Είχα μία υποψία εξ\'αρχής κι εγώ αλλά δεν με νοιάζει, δεν ξέρω, δεν απαντώ.
> Φιλιά.

----------


## narnia

Συγνώμη oboro υποψία όμως όχι βεβαιότητα. Και τί? Πειράζει να υποπτεύομαι κάτι? Δεν είναι κατηγορία, δεν με ενόχλησες ούτε σαν υποψία.

----------


## oboro

Εφόσον το ξεκαθαρίζεις, όπως τώρα, όχι δεν πειράζει narnia.  :Smile:

----------


## amarylis

Σ\' αγαπώ!

Είναι τόσο απλό,

είναι απλά δυο λέξεις

είναι κάτι που θέλω να σου πω,

μα δεν ξέρω αν θ\' αντέξεις.

Ούτε ένα βιβλίο σκέψεων

δεν ξέρω αν θα φθάσει

για να εκφράσει τόσα πολλά

όσο αυτή η φράση.

Είναι απλό, τόσο απλό

μα τόσα αισθήματα από πίσω

τίποτε άλλο δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ,

για να μπορέσω να σε πείσω.

Ότι αυτά που αισθάνομαι

μου έχουν γεμίσει την καρδιά

Ότι μαζί σου χάνομαι

Σε κάθε σου ματιά.

Μα τώρα έφτασε η στιγμή,

η στιγμή για να στο πω.

Καρδούλα μου, αστέρι μου, φατσούλα
Σ \' ΑΓΑΠΩ.:P :Big Grin:

----------


## amarylis

Φιλί στο χέρι - Σε λατρεύω.

Φιλί στο μάγουλο - Θέλω να μείνουμε φίλοι

Φιλί στο λαιμό - Σε θέλω

Φιλί στα χείλη - Σ\' αγαπώ

Φιλί στο αυτί - Ας διασκεδάσουμε λίγο

Φιλί στη μύτη - Ας γίνουμε για λίγο παιδιά

Φιλί στη πλάτη - Πάθος

Φιλί στο πηγούνι - Εκτίμηση

Φιλί στα ματόκλαδα - Στοργή

Φιλί στο μέτωπο - Τρυφερότητα

--------------------------------------------------------

Φιλί σε άλλο σημείο - Και όπου μας βγάλει !!!!!

----------


## anwnimi

Μάθε...

Ζωή Πως σε ζούμε;

Λέμε πως είσαι γλυκιά
πως τρομάζουμε αν σε χάσουμε
Μα στ\'αλήθεια
πως σε ζούμε;
πόσο σε ζούμε;

Η καρδιά μας τρέμει
όταν θελουμε να ανοίξουμε την ψυχή μας
ο φόβος δε μας αφήνει
να πλησιάσουμε 
Το χερι μας διστάζει 
να σφύξει δυνατά
το διπλανό μας
το στόμα μας σφραγίζει
να πει τις λέξεις 
τις τόσο συναισθηματικές
που παλεύουν να βγουν από τα χείλη

Μα όχι,
μας μάθαν ότι
δεν πρέπει να είμαστε πολύ συναισθηματικοί
πρέπει να δείχνουμε ανεξάρτητοι
χαλαροί
σε μια αποσταση.

Και έπειτα,
όταν κάποια στιγμή 
ζωή φεύγεις
τότε έρχεται μια στιγμή
συγκλονιστική
τόσο μα τόσο 
συγκλονιστική
που ταράζει 
συθέμελα
την ύπαρξή μας

Που πήγαν όλα αυτά τα πρέπει;
Που πήγαν;
Όταν πια δεν υπάρχει 
ο άνθρωπός μας
αυτός στον οποίο εφαρμόζαμε όλα αυτά τα πρέπει
τις αποστάσεις.

Και τότε;
Τι;
Τι μένει;
Ένα κενό.
Ένα απόλυτο
ολοκληρωτικό
μεγαλοπρεπές
Τίποτα.

Και το χέρι εκεί,
μετέωρο
ακίνητο
άγαρμπο
απεγνωσμένο
που δεν τόλμησε να σφύξει
και το στόμα εκεί
αόριστο
ασχημάτιστο
παγωμένο
που δεν μπόρεσε να μιλήσει.
Μόνο τα μάτια μιλάνε
τώρα μόνο αυτά μπορούν να μιλήσουν
με τα δάκρυά τους.
Αλλά τώρα
ποιος είναι εκεί να τα δει;
Να τα σκουπίσει;
να τα φροντίσει;
Κανείς...
Είσαι μόνη σου.
Για πρώτη φορά,
από τότε που γεννήθηκες,
από τότε που ήσουν μωρό,
από τότε που έκανες τα πρώτα σου βήματα
από τότε που είπες τις πρώτες σου λέξεις
από τότε που πήγες για πρώτη φορά σχολείο
και ένιωθες μόνη σου
μακριά από τη σπιτική φωλιά σου
Τώρα είσαι αληθινά μόνη σου.
Τώρα.

Τουλάχιστον
μάθε κάτι από αυτό.
Μπορεί κάτι να βγει από αυτό
από την τόση πίκρα
την απόγνωση
την ματαίωση, 
τον πόνο.

Μαθε μέσα από το θάνατο
Να ζεις

----------


## weird

Όμορφα τα λόγια σου,
στάζουν ευαισθησία...

συναίσθημα.
Αναδύεται
τρεμουλιαστό 
σαν μετά απο κόπο
αναθρεμένο
Διστακτικό
Μα ευλαβές.

Τρομάζει εκείνη η μοναξιά της άγριας ενηλικίωσης ε?
Κι έρχεται μιαν ώρα που μπορείς την ζωή να την φυσήξεις σε ξένη στήθη μέσα.
Στήθη πλασμένα απο τα σπλάχνα σου.

Στο εύχομαι καλή μου φίλη
με κάθε βήμα
θαρραλέα να βαδίζεις 
σε εκείνη την ενηλικίωση
της δημιουργίας.

Όταν εσύ θα είσαι η σπιτική φωλιά
πρώτα για σένα
για άλλους μετά.

όταν θα είσαι η μάνα, η γη και
το φεγγάρι.
Όλα μαζί.

----------


## Arsi

Ανώνυμη,
χωρίς σχόλια
χωρίς λόγια

κάποιες φορές τα λόγια είναι πολύ φτωχά για να περιγράψουν κάτι.
Απλά θα πω πως μια ανατριχίλα πέρασε από κάθε κύτταρό μου.....

να\'σαι καλά κ να γράφεις.... :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Έφυγες

Έφυγες
και με άφησες
μόνη
πριν μεγαλώσω
πραγματικά.

Με την απότομη 
αμετάκλητη 
σκληρή φυγή σου
μίκρυνα
συρρικνώθηκα
έγινα και πάλι
ένα μικρό
απεγνωσμένο
φοβισμένο 
παιδί.
Ένα παιδί 
που σε έχει ανάγκη
οπως τότε,

όπως πάντα.


Με την απότομη 
αμετάκλητη 
σκληρή φυγή σου
με ανάγκασες
τελικά
να μεγαλώσω
σκληρά
αδυσώπητα
αλλά πραγματικά.

Άραγε,
πως αλλιώς θα μπορούσε να γίνει;
Πως αλλιώς;

Να μεγάλωνα πραγματικά
πλάι σου
δίπλα σου
κοντά σου.
Τι όμορφα που θα\'ταν!
Τι όμορφα
αλήθεια που θα\'ταν
Τί γαλήνια
Σαν παραμύθι θα ήταν 

Μα ποτέ εμείς δε ζήσαμε σε παραμύθι
Ένα όνειρο κακό θύμιζαν πολλές στιγμές μας
Λίγες ήταν οι παραμυθένιες.
Τι κρίμα...

Γιατί όμως
όταν σε είχα 
πλάι μου
δίπλα μου 
κοντά μου
δε σε αισθανόμουν εκεί;
δεν μπορούσα να μεγαλώσω;
να απλώσω τα φτερά μου
που ενώ ήταν πια μεγαλωμένα
ήταν αδύναμα
διστακτικά
ανήμπορα;

Γιατί έπρεπε να σε χάσω
για να συνειδητοποιησω;

Γιατί τόσες
μα τόσες
αντιφάσεις
μεταξύ μας;
Γιατί τόση σκληράδα;
Γιατί;

----------


## anwnimi

Σας ευχαριστώ κορίτσια μου...

 :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Κάθε φορά

σ’ αγγίζω
και πεθαίνω

κάθε φορά
σ’ αγγίζω
κι ανασταίνομαι

να σε κρατήσω ωστόσο
δεν μπορώ

πάντα γλιστράς προς το γαλάζιο
πάντα
ξεφεύγεις
προς την απεραντοσύνη

Και συνεχίζω τους μικρούς θανάτους μου
και τις μικρές μου μάταιες αναστάσεις
πάνω στο φρύδι τού
βαθιού
γκρεμού

Παίζοντας την τυφλόμυγα μαζί σου

Ορέστης Αλεξάκης, Από τη συλλογή Βυθός (1985)

----------


## anwnimi

Γιάννης Μασμανίδης, Άτιτλο (Διάλεξε τις λέξεις...)

Διάλεξε τις λέξεις
στο σκοτάδι
μη μείνουν άστεγα τα όνειρα,
γέμισε λίγο κόκκινο στις ρωγμές
μόλις μια στάλα ποίηση,
να μην ενδίδουν
στον πειρασμό της πεζότητας.
Μυστήρια,
καθώς σκαλίζει άσκοπα
στις παγωνιές των λέξεων
το ραγισμένο χερούλι τους 
σιωπώντας.

Στη Σπάρτη η Τιμαία,
η άφοβη Τιμαία,
λαχταρά το γκρέμισμα,
συμπότης εκείνης της νύχτας
με τους ανύποπτους
διαβάτες της διασποράς.

Από τη συλλογή Φως εν τέλει (1997)

----------


## anwnimi

Και μη ρωτάς γιατί θλιμμένος είμαι

Είναι που πίσω απ\' τη σιωπή σου ταξιδεύουν
τα καραβάνια
των λησμονημένων

Είναι που μες στα μάτια σου σαλεύουν
σκιές νεκρών
μορφές αγαπημένων

Είναι που μοιάζεις με ταξίδι στο αχανές
Είναι που δρόμους άλλους φανερώνεις

Είναι που κλείνεις τις
καταπακτές
και στο καινούριο θαύμα ξημερώνεις

Είναι που μες στο φέγγος σου αγρυπνώ
σα να πιστεύω πως
υπάρχω ακόμα

Είναι που σου χρωστώ πολύ ουρανό
Κι εγώ δεν έχω παρά λίγο χώμα

Από τη συλλογή Ο ληξίαρχος (1989)

----------


## anwnimi

Χίλιοι θάνατοι και χίλιες ζωές


Πόσους θανάτους
πόσες αναστάσεις
πόσες ζωές 
χωρούν σε μια ζωή;

Χίλιοι μικροί και μεγάλοι θάνατοι
χίλιες μικρές και μεγάλες ζωές
περνούν από το κορμί μου

Χίλιοι θάνατοι
μου έκλεψαν ζωή
μου την πήραν
με γέμισαν πληγές

και χίλιες ζωές
μου χάρισαν λίγη ακόμα ζωή.

Κι αυτός ο αέναος κύκλος
θα συνεχίζεται
να τυραννά
και να γιατρεύει
το κορμί μου.

Θα συνεχίζεται
μέχρι να φτάσει
στην ολοκλήρωσή του
μέχρι να θελήσει 
το κορμί να ξεκουραστεί
να γύρει και να κοιμηθεί
στην γη
στην κρύα
αλλά και την τόσο ζεστή
αυτή που μας χαρίζει τη ζωή
αυτή που στην αρχή, στη μέση και στο τέλος
όλους τους αγκαλιάζει.

----------


## anwnimi

Αγάπη κωδικοποιημένη

Σαν αγάπη κωδικοποιημένη
ανείπωτη
ανέκφραστη
μοιάζουν κάποιες σχέσεις
ποτέ ξεκάθαρη

να αιωρείται 
ένα μαύρο
ερωτηματικό
από πάνω της
από πάνω σου.

Ψάχνεις το κλειδί
να την ξεκλειδώσεις
να την αποκωδικοποιήσεις
να την ξεγυμνώσεις
να φανεί η αλήθεια της
να φανεί αν τελικά
είναι αγάπη;

Ψάχνεις και ψάχνεις
και ψάχνεις
και κουράζεσαι
και τα παρατάς

Μα αυτό το ερωτηματικό
σου τριβελίζει το μυαλό 
και μπαίνεις πάλι
στην αδιάκοπη προσπάθεια.

Μήπως τη φαντάστηκες
αυτή την πολυπόθητη
την τρυφερή
απλή
αγάπη;
Μήπως την έζησες 
σαν ψευδαίσθηση;

Βρίσκεις πρόσωπα
που σου θυμίζουν πράγματα
απο το παρελθόν
κι εκεί ξυπνά ξανά το ερωτηματικό σου
εκεί που καλά το είχες κοιμήσει
και νόμιζες οτι του έδωσες μια απάντηση
ότι το ησύχασες
ότι το ημέρεψες
σα θεριό στο κλουβί του
Ξυπνά και πάλι
στέκεται μπρος σου
για να σε τυραννήσει
να σε ματώσει


Ψάχνεις να δώσεις μια απάντηση
σε αυτό το ερωτηματικό
Η προσπάθειά σου
αλλοτε μοιάζει σαν απαγορευμένος πειρασμός
κι άλλοτε μοιάζει σαν μια μάταιη προσπάθεια
κι άλλοτε σα νόημα ζωής.

Γιατί κάποτε άκουσες τις λέξεις
\"Δεν μπορεί να αγαπάς τόσο
αν δεν πήρες αγάπη\"

έστω και 
κωδικοποιημένη.

----------


## sunset

ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ.

----------


## narnia

Έχεις απλώσει την ψυχούλα σου και την ποτίζεις θλίψη.
Ανθίζουν οι αναμνήσεις σου και ευωδιάζουν ποίηση.
Γέμισαν τα μάτια μου ευαισθησία και πόνο.
Έρχεται χειμώνας καλή μου και σου λείπει η πιο ζεστή αγκαλιά για να κουρνιάσεις.
Πολλές αγκαλιές σε περιμένουν, βρες τες.

----------


## anwnimi

Το τελευταίο βράδυ-Μ\'ακούς;

Το τελευταίο βράδυ
είχε γέλιο,
απλότητα,
ευθυμία.

Τελικά πόσα πράγματα 
χρειάζονται για ένα άγγιγμα
έστω και από μακριά;
Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο
τίποτα το σπάνιο.
Λίγη απλότητα
Λίγο χαμόγελο
αυτό μόνο.

Το τελευταίο βράδυ 
είχε ένα τηλέφωνο
στον αδερφό
μετά από τόση αβάσταχτη απόσταση,
απομάκρυνση.

Κι έμεινε η φωνή καταγεγραμμένη
στον τηλεφωνητή
να ρωτά
μ\'ακούς;
μ\'ακούς;

Το τελευταίο βράδυ
είχε κάποια ανεπαίσθητα,
λεπτά αγγίγματα
κραυγές συγχώρεσης
κραυγές για κοντινότητα.

Το τελευταίο τηλεφώνημα
είχε ένα λεπτό, διακριτικό νοιάξιμο
όπως όλες οι πράξεις
αβέβαιες,
διφορούμενες,
με ερωτηματικά.

Σαν να ήξερες,
σαν να γνώριζες.
Σαν να μην έλεγες.
Σαν να αγωνιούσες
αλλά παράλληλα να γαλήνευες

Κι έπειτα
έπειτα
έμειναν πίσω
βουβοί
να ακούν το μήνυμα στον τηλεφωνητή
να ρωτά
ξανά και ξανά
μ\'ακούς;
μ\'ακούς;

\'Εμεινα
να φωνάζω
μ\'ακούς;
μ\'ακούς;

----------


## Arsi

Νέα εποχή.


Σε είδα.
Μετά από χρόνια,
σ\'αντίκρυσα.
Ήσουν ακριβώς όπως σε είχα μέσα μου.
Μόνο που τώρα σε είδα.
Πρώτη φορά.


Δε θα μιλήσω για τη βρωμιά σου,
για την ασχήμια σου,
για τα μαύρα σου αρπαχτικά φτερά.
Ούτε για τα κατακόκκινα μάτια σου.


θα μιλήσω για την απελευθέρωση.
Από σένα.
Πια,δεν έχεις τη δύναμη να με φοβίζεις.
Τώρα έχεις περιοριστεί στον ορισμό σου.
Άθλιο αρπαχτικό.
Φωλιασμένο χρόνια στη σοφίτα του μυαλού μου.


Τώρα ξέρω την κρυψώνα σου,εσένα,τώρα μπορώ να σε διώξω.


Ηρεμία.
Τα φτερά σου δεν ακούγονται.Ούτε οι κραυγές σου.
Φως.
Το τοπίο δεν σκοτεινιάζει απ\'τη σκιά σου.
Καθαρός αέρας.
Η οσμή σου που διαπέρασε το δέρμα μου αρχίζει και εξατμίζεται.


Τώρα αρχίζω και ζω χωρίς εσένα.
Χωρίς την ψευδαίσθηση που με τόση ανελέητη οργή μου πρόσφερες.
Μολύνοντας τους δρόμους του μυαλού μου.
Την εικόνα του εαυτού μου.


Τώρα ο κεθρέφτης έσπασε.

Τώρα μπορώ να με δω.

----------


## Arsi

Το ψέμα του αρπαχτικού.


Λυσσαλέα φρίκη ξεπετάγεται απ\'τα σωθικά σου και καίει την ψυχή μου.
Είσαι μια ατελείωτη άβυσσος με παράσιτα.
Γεμάτη απορρίματα και περιτώματα.

Βρωμάει το πτώμα που κουβαλάς.
Το πτώμα της αγάπης.
Ζέχνεις από χιλιόμετρα και αφανίζεις το οξυγόνο.

Έρχεσαι παντοδύναμο.
Περήφανο.
Με όπλο σου το θάνατο.
Το θάνατο της αγάπης.
Που δεν αντέχω.

Ακούγονται μόνο οι ανάσες μας.
Η δική μου : ο ήχος του φόβου.
ο ήχος της ελεύθερης πτώσης.
ο ήχος του κενού.
Η δική σου : ο ήχος του δολοφόνου.
ο ήχος του σπασμένου μυαλού.
ο ήχος της αρρωστημένης λύτρωσης.


Ιδρώνουν οι παλάμες μου.
Σφίγγεται η καρδιά μου.
Ξερένεται το στόμα μου.
Διαπερνά το ρεύμα σου το σώμα μου.


Χρόνια τώρα έρχεσαι κ φεύγεις.
Κ η σκηνή επαναλαμβάνεται...


Μα....


Μα τώρα καθώς σε κοιτάω.
Βλέπω πως είσαι ένα ψέμα.
Ένα ψέμα που με έπεισε για την ύπαρξή σου.
Τη δύναμή σου.
Βλέπω πως δεν υπάρχεις πια.


Απλά σε στοίχειωσα μέσα μου.





Ήσουν ένας άθλιος,αξιολύπητος μεταμφιεσμένος.

----------


## MOONFLOWER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvSO8zdFp1c

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Το ψέμα του αρπαχτικού.
> 
> 
> Λυσσαλέα φρίκη ξεπετάγεται απ\'τα σωθικά σου και καίει την ψυχή μου.
> Είσαι μια ατελείωτη άβυσσος με παράσιτα.
> Γεμάτη απορρίματα και περιτώματα.
> 
> Βρωμάει το πτώμα που κουβαλάς.
> ...


Πολύ δυνατό ...

Αληθινό.
Με άγγιξε κάθε λέξη, σαν να μιλούσε σε κάτι δικό μου.

----------


## Arsi

Nα\'σαι καλά weird μου  :Smile: 

Έλειψες απ\'το φόρουμ.....

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> Nα\'σαι καλά weird μου 
> 
> Έλειψες απ\'το φόρουμ.....


Κι εσείς μου λείψατε γλυκιά μου, όλοι σας  :Smile: 

Κι εσύ να σαι καλα.

----------


## weird

Θέλω να μοιραστώ στην αγαπημένη μου αυτή στήλη,
κάτι εξαίσιο απο την ποιητική γραφή του Προυστ :

\"Όλα ο χρόνος τα σβήνει δεν σβήνει τα μάτια
Κι ας είναι απο οπάλλι ή απο αστέρι ή απο καθαρό νερό
Όμορφα όπως στον ουρανό ή στον αδαμαντουργό
Θα λάμπουνε για μας με μια φωτιά θλιμμένη ή χαρωπή

Κάποια στολίδια κλεμμένα απο τη ζωντανή τους κοσμηματοθήκη
Θα ρίξουν στην καρδιά μου τις σκληρές τους πέτρινες αντάυγειες
Όπως τη μέρα που καρφωμένα, μες στο βλέφαρο σφραγισμένα
Λαμποκοπούσαν με μια λάμψη πολύτιμη και απατηλή.\"


 :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Σ\'ευχαριστούμε.Υπέροχο! :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Σ\'ευχαριστούμε.Υπέροχο!


Καλή μου Βροχούλα, με άνεμο ανακατεμένη, σ ευχαριστω  :Smile: 
χαίρομαι που το διαβαζεις και το απολαμβάνεις.

----------


## weird

Σ\' εσένα,
που κοίτεσαι αιωνίως
μέσα στη γλυκιά γαλήνη 
την απόκοσμη,
τραγουδούν τις νύχτες,
σ\' εσένα,
οι γρύλοι κι η σελήνη,
και
τα χαμένα παιδικά μου χρόνια,
σ\' εσένα
μονάκριβη αγαπημένη.

----------


## weird

\"Απο μικρό παιδί δεν μπόρεσα ποτέ να συγκενρωθώ ή να επιδοθώ - με καλή επίδοση- σε όσα ήταν \"of professional interest\" και δραπετευα προς την αντιεπαγγελματική περιοχή όσων είχαν \"cultural value\". Αποτέλεσμα: δεν απόχτησα τυπικά προσόντα. Πολλοί λίγοι απο όσους αποκτούν τα προσόντα αυτά, ολοκληρώνοντας τις ακαδημαϊκές σπουδές τους και γίνονται καλόι επαγγελματιες (γιατροί, νομικοί, μηχανικοί κα.), βλέπω να έχουν καλλιέργεια. Γιατί η καλλιέργεια δεν αφήνει καιρό και χώρο για άλλο τίποτα και συχνά την ανταμώνουμε σε ανθρώπους που υστερούν επαγγελματικά στη ζωή τους ( με εξαιρέσεις πάντα).Απο την άποψη αυτή θα ονόμαζα την ανώτερη παιδεία κατώτερη - απο την άποψη της καλλιέργειας- και όλα τα πανεπιστήμια επαγγελματικές σχολές. Απο την ίδια άποψη βλέπω το σημερινό πανεπιστημιακό σύστημα βάρβαρο και όσα ενδιαφέρουν εμένα ( αλλά και άλλους) δεν βλέπω πού αλλού θα μπορούσε να τα διδαχθεί κανείς παρά κατά μόνας - αυτοδίδαχτος, \"

Collectanea.

----------


## keep_walking

I have never let my schooling interfere with my education.

Mark Twain

----------


## weird

ΤΟΥ ΗΛΙΟΥ ΤΟ ΛΟΥΤΡΟ


Κάτω από τον Ήλιο το θερμό
όπως επέμενε να με επισκέπτεται
σχίζοντας τις κουρτίνες με την λάμψη του
γδέρνοντας τους ίσκιους
άρχισα να λιάζομαι
και να συνομιλώ με κάποιον αργοκίνητο θεό
του απομεσήμερου
μέσα στην γυμνή μπανιέρα. 

Μου ζήτησε και το έκανα 
να
ψάχνω με τα νύχια μου όσο πιο 
βαθιά μέσα στα ανθρώπινά μου κύτταρα
να σκάβω όλο πιο βαθιά
κι αντί για αίμα 
έτρεχαν θύμησες λησμονημένες
έξω από το σώμα μου
σαν ερινύες που λευτερώθηκαν απρόσμενα.

Χίλιες μικρές οπτασίες
πικρά χαμόγελα 
δάκρυα καυτά
χαρούμενα ξεφωνητά
αναπήδησαν από μέσα μου
δίνοντας τη θέση τους σ ένα παρόν 
άγουρο και φρέσκο.

Κατόπιν
Έπλυνα το πρόσωπο σε κείνο
το λουτρό του Ήλιου το πυρακτωμένο
κι άρχισαν να πέφτουν τα κομμάτια του
στο πάτωμα
ασβέστης σκέτος πήρε να ξεχύνεται στο δάπεδο
τρόμαζα καθώς έβλεπα να
να λιώνει ο μορφασμός μου
και αναδυόταν
η ζεστή του προσώπου μου 
η Νέα σάρκα.

----------


## narnia

...ο καινούριος σου εαυτός. Φτιάξτον όπως θες και μη μετανοιώσεις ποτέ.

----------


## anwnimi

Φεύγεις...

Φεύγεις 
μακριά από μένα
Η μορφή σου 
μικραίνει
ολοενα μικραίνει
χωρά στη χούφτα του χεριού μου
που σε κρατά τρυφερά
σαν ένα πολύτιμο δικο μου κομμάτι
δικό μου
ίσως όχι τόσο δικό μου πια

Και χάνω τον άνθρωπο
τον αδερφό μου
το σύντροφό μου
Και το τραγούδι που κάποτε μου χάρισες
τριβελίζει στο μυαλό μου
κλείνω τα αυτιά μου
να μην το ακούω
να μην το ακούω

\"Μα να με κρίνεις
Όταν οι μπόρες θα χτυπάνε
Δύσκολες ώρες όταν θα \'ναι
Όταν σηκώνονται βουνά
Να με συγκρίνεις
Εκεί που οι άλλοι σταματάνε
Που παραπάνω δεν τολμάνε
Και μένουν πίσω μακριά

Ναι,να με κρίνεις
όταν θα καίγεται η ψυχή σου
όταν στερεύει η δύναμή σου
και δεν θα βρίσκεις αγκαλιά
Να με συγκρίνεις
όταν θα παίζεται η ζωή σου
ξένοι όταν γίνονται οι δικοί σου
κι εσύ μικρή στο πουθενά\"


Δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να σε σταματήσω
δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να σε εμποδίσω
δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να σε μπερδέψω 
άλλο
Πόσο το έχω κάνει;
Ας αποδείξω μια φορά
ότι σ\'αγάπησα
αληθινά
και να σε αφήσω
να προχωρήσεις...

Φεύγεις...
Μα μέσα μου πάντα θα παρακαλάω
να μη με ξεχάσεις
και θα ελπίζω
πως κάπου...κάπως...κάποτε...ίσως. ..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXHVtV-cMTM

----------


## weird

Η ΕΠΙΣΚΕΨΗ

Τι θα κάνω
ετσι που με επισκέφτηκες
απρόσμενα
μέσα στην γλυκιά μου
αταραξία

Χειμερινός επισκέπτης
με παγωμένη ανάσα
φωτιές στάζουν τα μάτια σου
κλείνουν μέσα τους πουλιά και υποσχέσεις

Σε κερνώ το αληθινό μου
βλέμμα 
το βαθύ
αυτό που κρατώ για κάτι στιγμές σπάνιες
τότε που το μόνο μπορετό
είναι η επαφή

ήρθες αμίλητε επισκέπτη
να με ντύσεις ρίγη και χαμόγελα
τα δέντρα υποκλίνονται στο διάβα σου
και δυο μικρές σπίθες
ηλεκτρίζουν εκείνο τον χώρο ανάμεσα
σε σένα και εμένα

Ολάκαιρο τον άνεμο 
και τα χρυσά μαλλιά του
θα πλέξω σε τραγούδι καλοκαιρινό
να στα χαρίσω

Απρόσμενε επισκέπτη
τόσο καθαρά καθρεπτίζεις
το είναι μου σε κάτι 
μονοπάτια άγρια
ρίχνεις το φως
εκεί που ούτε εγώ 
έχω πατήσει.

----------


## weird

*ώστε θέλεις να γίνεις συγγραφέας;*

αν δεν ξεχύνεται από μέσα σου
ενάντια σ\' όλα τ\' άλλα,
μην το κάνεις.
αν δεν έρχεται, χωρίς καν να το \'χεις ζητήσει, από την
καρδιά σου και το μυαλό σου και το στόμα σου
και τα σπλάχνα σου,
μην το κάνεις.
αν χρειάζεται να κάτσεις για ώρες
κοιτάζοντας την οθόνη του υπολογιστή σου
ή να καμπουριάζεις πάνω από τη
γραφομηχανή σου
ψάχνοντας για τις λέξεις,
μην το κάνεις.
αν το κάνεις για τα λεφτά ή
τη δόξα,
μην το κάνεις.
αν το κάνεις γιατί θέλεις
γυναίκες στο κρεβάτι σου,
μην το κάνεις.
αν χρειάζεται να κάθεσαι και
να γράφεις ξανά και ξανά τα ίδια,
μην το κάνεις.
αν σου είναι δύσκολο και μόνο να σκέφτεσαι ότι θα το κάνεις,
μην το κάνεις.
αν προσπαθείς να γράψεις σαν κάποιον
άλλο,
καλύτερα ξέχνα το.

αν χρειάζεται να περιμένεις μέχρι να ουρλιάξει από
μέσα σου,
τότε περίμενε υπομονετικά.
κι αν δεν ουρλιάξει ποτέ από μέσα σου,
κάνε κάτι άλλο.
αν πρέπει πρώτα να το διαβάσεις στη γυναίκα σου
ή στη φιλενάδα ή στον φίλο σου
ή στους γονείς σου ή σε οποιονδήποτε,
τότε δεν είσαι έτοιμος.

μην είσαι σαν τόσους άλλους συγγραφείς,
μην είσαι σαν τόσες άλλες χιλιάδες
ανθρώπους που αυτοαποκαλούνται συγγραφείς,
μην είσαι πληκτικός και βαρετός και
ξιπασμένος, μην κατατρώγεσαι από την αυτο-
λατρεία σου.
οι βιβλιοθήκες του κόσμου
χασμουριούνται
από τη νύστα
μπροστά στο είδος σου.
μην προσθέτεις σε αυτό.
μην το κάνεις.
αν δεν βγαίνει από
την ψυχή σου σαν ρουκέτα,
αν το να μείνεις ήσυχος δεν
σε φέρνει στην τρέλα ή
την αυτοκτονία ή τον φόνο,
μην το κάνεις.
αν ο μέσα σου ήλιος
δεν σου καίει τα σπλάχνα,
μην το κάνεις.

όταν θα \'ναι στ\' αλήθεια η ώρα,
και αν είσαι ο εκλεκτός,
θα συμβεί από
μόνο του και θα συνεχίσει να συμβαίνει
μέχρι που θα πεθάνεις ή που θα πεθάνει μέσα σου
αυτό.
δεν υπάρχει άλλο τρόπος.
και ποτέ δεν υπήρξε.



Μπουκόφσκι.

----------


## weird

ΤΟ ΚΡΑΣΙ ΤΗΣ ΛΗΘΗΣ

Σπατάλησα 
το σώμα μου
στον άνεμο και τις μετέωρες στιγμές
ταξιδιώτης
παγερών τοπίων μελαγχολικών 
έγινα

ξεφλούδισα το δάκρυ μου 
και μια λωρίδα ήλιου
φύτρωσε ανάμεσα στα βλέφαρα

παραδόθηκα στις αναμνήσεις 
κι ήταν γλυκό το κρασί
της λήθης

με την γεύση του στα χείλη
ένοιωθα κυνηγός
άλλων εποχών
περασμένων
που μόνο οι νεκροί θυμούνται 
πια.

----------


## Arsi

Πολύ ωραίο weird...

----------


## RainAndWind

Μα και εκείνο του Bukowski εκπληκτικό πάντως. :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

ναι,ναι...

η γραφή της weird πάντως είναι η εφαρμογή αυτών του Μπουκόφσκι :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> ναι,ναι...
> 
> η γραφή της weird πάντως είναι η εφαρμογή αυτών του Μπουκόφσκι



Αρσι, σε ευχαριστώ που νοιώθεις όσα γράφω.
είναι πολύτιμο αυτό για μένα  :Smile: )

----------


## krino

εγω παλι βρισκω ενδιαφερον το παρακατω κειμενο του Μπουκοφσκι.....



\"Όποιον και να ρωτήσετε, θα σας πει ότι δεν είμαι και πολύ καλός άνθρωπος. Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει αυτή η λέξη. Πάντα συμπαθούσα τους παλιανθρώπους, τους παράνομους και τα ρεμάλια... Δε τα γουστάρω εκείνα τα καλοξυρισμένα αγοράκια, με τη γραβάτα και την καλή δουλειά. Μου αρέσουν οι απελπισμένοι άνθρωποι, οι άνθρωποι με τα σπασμένα δόντια, τα σπασμένα μυαλά και τους σπασμένους τρόπους. Αυτοί με ενδιαφέρουν. Είναι γεμάτοι εκπλήξεις και εκρήξεις. Για μένα οι έκφυλοι έχουν περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον απο τους αγίους. Οι αλήτες με ξεκουράζουν, γιατί και γω αλήτης είμαι. Δε γουστάρω τους νόμους, τη θρησκεία, την ηθική και τους κανόνες.

Δε γουστάρω να με φορμάρει η κοινωνία στα μέτρα της...\"

Τσαρλς Μπουκόφσκι

----------


## anwnimi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> εγω παλι βρισκω ενδιαφερον το παρακατω κειμενο του Μπουκοφσκι.....
> 
> 
> 
> \"Όποιον και να ρωτήσετε, θα σας πει ότι δεν είμαι και πολύ καλός άνθρωπος. Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει αυτή η λέξη. Πάντα συμπαθούσα τους παλιανθρώπους, τους παράνομους και τα ρεμάλια... Δε τα γουστάρω εκείνα τα καλοξυρισμένα αγοράκια, με τη γραβάτα και την καλή δουλειά. Μου αρέσουν οι απελπισμένοι άνθρωποι, οι άνθρωποι με τα σπασμένα δόντια, τα σπασμένα μυαλά και τους σπασμένους τρόπους. Αυτοί με ενδιαφέρουν. Είναι γεμάτοι εκπλήξεις και εκρήξεις. Για μένα οι έκφυλοι έχουν περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον απο τους αγίους. Οι αλήτες με ξεκουράζουν, γιατί και γω αλήτης είμαι. Δε γουστάρω τους νόμους, τη θρησκεία, την ηθική και τους κανόνες.
> 
> Δε γουστάρω να με φορμάρει η κοινωνία στα μέτρα της...\"
> 
> Τσαρλς Μπουκόφσκι


Όντως πολύ ενδιαφέρον Κρίνο...

Και θα συμπληρώσω κάτι δικό μου. Ένα γιατί. Γιατί μέσα στους \"αλήτες\" κρύβεται μια πολύ πληγωμένη αλλά πολύ πιο ζεστή καρδιά που πραγματικά σε συνεπαίρνει, όταν σου επιτρέψουν να τη δεις. Και για να το επιτρέψουν αυτό, σημαίνει τελικά ότι κάτι μαγικό συντελέστηκε εκείνη τη στιγμή.

Ενώ οι νόμοι, η θρησκευτική τυπολατρία, η ηθική και οι κανόνες, έχουν μια αξεπέραστη, απάνθρωπη σκληρότητα, πίσω από τη μάσκα του νορμάλ, του σωστού, του πρέποντος.

----------


## keep_walking

> Δε γουστάρω να με φορμάρει η κοινωνία στα μέτρα της


Δεν συμφωνω, σε αυτην την προταση ειναι ολο το ρεζουμε...μερικοι θα παιξουν με τους κανονες,θα προσαρμοστουν αλλοι οχι.
Δεν ειμαστε μια κοινωνια ρομποτ ή μια ουτοπικη κοινωνια και ουτε θα γινουμε μαλλον ποτε.
Το πρωτο μοιαζει εφιαλτικο...και πιο κοντα στην πραγματικοτητα ενω το ουτοπικο μοιαζει απιαστο.
Δεν βλεπω γιατι η οργη του συγγραφεα προς την μορφη της κοινωνιας και προς την αγαπη για τους ανθρωπους και το τι κρυβουν αυτοι στα ενδοψυχα τους να μεταφραζεται ως δυο στρατοπεδα...δηλαδη των απανθρωπων ρομποτ και των καταπιεσμενων με κρυφες αρετες ανθρωπων.

----------


## anwnimi

Κeep, συμφωνώ και μαζί σου ότι διακρίνεται μια οργή του συγγραφέα και μια τάση του να χωρίσει σε στρατόπεδα τους ανθρώπους. 
Δεν υφίσταται μια τέτοια κατηγοριοποίηση, όλοι είμαστε λίγο από όλα, άλλοι έχουμε ένα χαρακτηριστικό πιο έντονο, άλλοι λιγότερο, κι αυτό κανει τον καθένα μας ιδιαίτερο.
Οπότε από αυτή την οπτική το απόσπασμα αυτό έχει ένα χαρακτήρα απόλυτο, μονοδιάστατο κάπως (καλά ποια είμαι εγώ να κρίνω τον Μπουκόφσκι;;; Συγνώμη για την...έπαρσή μου αλλά μου αρέσει η συζήτηση αυτή :Smile:  ).

Αλλά ίσως αυτή η απολυτότητά του και η οργή του να είναι σκόπιμες, ώστε να ταρακουνήσουν τον αναγνώστη. Να τον κάνουν να προβληματιστεί στο εξής: ότι λάμπει δεν είναι χρυσός. Ότι δε γυαλίζει δεν είναι για πέταμα. Να μην τάσσεται κανείς πάντα με τα κοινωνικά δεδομένα, που συνήθως είναι απλά επιφανειακά και ηθικιστικά, αλλά με βάση αυτό που βρίσκεται στην ανθρώπινη ψυχή.

----------


## keep_walking

Εμ οχι δεν εγινα μαλλον κατανοητος γιατι δεν χρησιμοποιησα καλη συνταξη στο μηνυμα μου...εννουσα να μην χωριζουμε τους ανθρωπους σε δυο στρατοπεδα, δεν ειναι αυτος ο σκοπος του συγγραφεα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by krino_
> εγω παλι βρισκω ενδιαφερον το παρακατω κειμενο του Μπουκοφσκι.....
> 
> 
> 
> \"Όποιον και να ρωτήσετε, θα σας πει ότι δεν είμαι και πολύ καλός άνθρωπος. Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει αυτή η λέξη. Πάντα συμπαθούσα τους παλιανθρώπους, τους παράνομους και τα ρεμάλια... Δε τα γουστάρω εκείνα τα καλοξυρισμένα αγοράκια, με τη γραβάτα και την καλή δουλειά. Μου αρέσουν οι απελπισμένοι άνθρωποι, οι άνθρωποι με τα σπασμένα δόντια, τα σπασμένα μυαλά και τους σπασμένους τρόπους. Αυτοί με ενδιαφέρουν. Είναι γεμάτοι εκπλήξεις και εκρήξεις. Για μένα οι έκφυλοι έχουν περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον απο τους αγίους. Οι αλήτες με ξεκουράζουν, γιατί και γω αλήτης είμαι. Δε γουστάρω τους νόμους, τη θρησκεία, την ηθική και τους κανόνες.
> 
> Δε γουστάρω να με φορμάρει η κοινωνία στα μέτρα της...\"
> 
> Τσαρλς Μπουκόφσκι


χτυπάει χορδές ο μπουκόφσκι ε?
μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα η άμεση και αληθινή γραφή του.

Μάλλον μιλάει για τον εαυτό του στο κείμενο αυτό. Καταλαβαίνω τον θαυμασμό του για τον περιθωριακό επαναστατημένο άνορωπο, τον αλήτη, όπως τον ονομάζει.

Ας έχουμε στον νου όμως, οτι υπάρχουν και μερικοί αλήτες που δεν φαίνονται, γιατί κρύβονται πίσω απο κοστουμάκια και ξυρισμένα κεφάλια μα η καρδιά τους αλωνίζει έξω σε ανοιχτά δάση, στην ξέφρενη ελευθερία και σε αλάνες παιδικές.
Κι αυτοί οι τύποι, εκ των έσω, τυπικά ενταγμένοι στα γρανάζια του συστήματος, μπορούν να το αποδομήσουν και μάλιστα, με τον νόμο. 

Προσωπικά μου αρέσουν κι αυτού του είδους οι \"κοινωνικοί επαναστάτες\" που διεισδύουν μέσα σε θέσεις εξουσίας για να ασκούν την επιρροή που θέλουν, παλεύοντας για τα ιδανικά τους, διατηρώντας παράλληλα την άγρια εσωτερική ομορφιά τους.

Btw Κρίνο, πιστεύω θα σου αρέσει τρελά το βιβλίο \" Ο δρόμος με τις Φάμπρικες\" του Στάινμπεκ. . Αν έχεις χρόνο στο συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα.

http://www.peri-grafis.com/ergo.php?id=868

 :Smile:

----------


## weird

Το άκουγα στο ραδιόφωνο και με σκλάβωσε... με την καλή έννοια  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19rXEWrggv4&amp;feature=related

----------


## krino

διαβαζα μπουκοφσκι απο τα 20 - 20 κατι.
Σαν παρακμιακος με αλητηριο στυλ, σαφως και θα τον ειχα μεσα στα αναγνωσματα μου.

 :Smile:

----------


## RainAndWind

Kι εγώ τον λατρεύω τον αρρωστολάγνο. :Smile: 
Θέλει θάρρος να τα κρατάς τα ωραία σου μέσα σε τόσα πάθη.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by krino_
> εγω παλι βρισκω ενδιαφερον το παρακατω κειμενο του Μπουκοφσκι.....
> 
> 
> 
> \"Όποιον και να ρωτήσετε, θα σας πει ότι δεν είμαι και πολύ καλός άνθρωπος. Δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει αυτή η λέξη. Πάντα συμπαθούσα τους παλιανθρώπους, τους παράνομους και τα ρεμάλια... Δε τα γουστάρω εκείνα τα καλοξυρισμένα αγοράκια, με τη γραβάτα και την καλή δουλειά. Μου αρέσουν οι απελπισμένοι άνθρωποι, οι άνθρωποι με τα σπασμένα δόντια, τα σπασμένα μυαλά και τους σπασμένους τρόπους. Αυτοί με ενδιαφέρουν. Είναι γεμάτοι εκπλήξεις και εκρήξεις. Για μένα οι έκφυλοι έχουν περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον απο τους αγίους. Οι αλήτες με ξεκουράζουν, γιατί και γω αλήτης είμαι. Δε γουστάρω τους νόμους, τη θρησκεία, την ηθική και τους κανόνες.
> 
> Δε γουστάρω να με φορμάρει η κοινωνία στα μέτρα της...\"
> 
> Τσαρλς Μπουκόφσκι


Μου κέντρισε το ενδιαφέρον να διαβάσω Μπουκόφσκι.......(κ δεν είμαι κ του διαβάσματος αυτή την εποχή!)

υ.γ. προτείνετε κάτι να μην ψάχνω στα τυφλά!

----------


## krino

Σημειώσεις ενός πορνόγερου μετάφραση Τέο Ρόμβος, Απόπειρα, 1984.

----------


## Arsi

ευχαριστώ :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Μια σχέση σταθμός

Έχω πέσει και κλαίω
Πάνω στα παιδικά μου σεντόνια.
Πάνω στα ενήλικά μου σεντόνια.
Έχουν γίνει όλα τα σεντόνια ένα κουβάρι. 
Αλλά τουλάχιστον υπάρχουν και τα δύο εκεί, 
δεν είναι κανένα που να μη με με τυλίγει.
Ενώ δεν ήταν πάντα έτσι. 
Πάντα το ένα από τα δύο έλειπε.
Το είχα για πλύσιμο.


Ήσουν σταθμός στη ζωή μου
Και μαζί σου γνώρισα το συναίσθημα
της βαθιάς φιλίας
της βαθιάς ανθρώπινης επαφής.
Γνώρισα κάθε συναίσθημα
κάθε του λεπτή απόχρωση,
όλο το ουράνιο τόξο.
Και με τα θαμπά του
αλλά και με τα πιο λαμπερά
χρώματά του.
Το πιο μοναδικό ουράνιο τόξο.
Στη δική μου ζωή. Για μένα.


Άρχιζα να με γνωρίζω
Μέσα από εσένα
Κι ίσως να μη με έμαθα ποτέ.
Αλλά γνώρισα εσένα.
Κι αυτό μου φτάνει.

Θέλω να είσαι καλά.
Με ή χωρίς εμένα.







Και το δάκρυ αυτό

κάπως παρηγοριέται 

με αυτή τη σκέψη.

----------


## Alterego

\"Άρχιζα να με γνωρίζω
Μέσα από εσένα
Κι ίσως να μη με έμαθα ποτέ.
Αλλά γνώρισα εσένα.
Κι αυτό μου φτάνει.\"


Απλα συγκλονιστικο!

----------


## anwnimi

Σε ευχαριστώ Αλτερ για τον γλυκό σου λόγο...

Είναι συγκλονιστικό το συναίσθημα, τα λόγια είναι φτωχά :Smile:

----------


## Alterego

Μερικες φορες ναι τα λογια ειναι φτωχα να περιγραψουν...

----------


## anwnimi

Να\'σαι καλά Άλτερ :Smile: 
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Arsi

Βαθιά αληθινό κ άμεσο ανώνυμη ακόμη μια φορά.
Με άγγιξε.....

----------


## Arsi

\'\'τρέχοντας κάτω απ\'το δρόμο\'\'


Πολλά χιλιόμετρα.Ατελείωτα.

Παράξενες φιγούρες,γκριμάτσες,αντικε ίμενα εξωπραγματικά.
Ιστορίες,λόγια,σκέψεις,φων ς ανύπαρκτα.
Πρόσωπα που μιλάνε,καρδιές που χτυπάνε.
Ο κόσμος μου καθώς τρέχω.

Τρέχω να προλάβω τη ζωή που χάνεται σαν άμμος ανάμεσα στα χέρια μου.
Δυναμώνω το βήμα,ελαττώνω το βήμα ...και ξανά.

Κ καθώς τρέχω κάπου αρχίζει να χύνεται ένα φως.
Κ τότε σταματάω κ βλέπω μια σκιά κάτω απ\'τα πόδια μου.
Η σκιά του δρόμου που δεν περπάτησα ποτέ,όσο κι αν έτρεξα.

Κοιτάω ψηλά και τότε βλέπω φως.
Επειδή σταμάτησα.
Ξεπέρασα την ταχύτητα του φωτός κ τυφλώθηκα μα τώρα που σταμάτησα είμαι εδώ.

Στην αρχή του πραγματικού δρόμου.

Του δρόμου του φωτός.

----------


## Arsi

\'\'θολά τοπία\'\'

Μαλιά που μπερδεύονται με σκόνη
μαλιά αχτένιστα
ιδρωμένα.

Μάτια υγρά
γυμνά.

Σώμα που καίει σαν πύρινη λάβα.

Κ ψυχή ανεμοστρόβιλος
με την ορμή της οργής.



Κ κάπου εκεί ...
ένας χαμένος εαυτός.

----------


## weird

ΙΛΙΓΓΟΣ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΙΚΟΣ


Με φέρνεις
κοντά σε ίλλιγο
σχεδόν
μετεωρίζομαι.
Ξυπνάς, βλέπεις, μέσα μου 
τη θάλασσα.
Στα χείλη μου
αισθάνμαι μια
γεύση απο χάος.
Δαγκώνω λίγο ουρανό
μήπως βρω πυξίδα
να βαδίσω. 
Είναι πυκνά τα σύννεφα
μόνο η ομίχλη αναπνέεται
στο βάθος άφαντου
ορίζοντα
εκεί που είμαι σφηνωμένη
Σ\' ένα ανάμεσα στο
σούρουπο και 
την αυγή της νέας μέρας.

----------


## anwnimi

Τέλος;

Πως είναι όταν πλησιάζει το τέλος;
Πως είναι όταν έχει ήδη έρθει;
Πως είναι οταν δεν το συνειδητοποιείς;
Πως είναι όταν το συνειδητοποιείς;

Μοιάζει με το τέλος μιας ζωής;
Που πρέπει να αποδεχτέις 
ότι ποτέ πια 
δε θα αναπνεύσει 
δε θα σου μιλήσει
δε θα σε κοιτάξει
δε θα σου γνέψει
δε θα σου χαμογελάσει
δε θα σε αγγίξει
στον κόσμο τούτο;

Ή το τέλος που αφορά 
ζωντανούς 
πονάει πιο πολύ;

Κάποτε δεν το πίστευα.
Βιώνοντας το τέλος μιας ζωής.
Πόσο δύσκολο μπορεί να γίνει
το τέλος 
το διαφορετικό
των ζωντανών.


Πόσο ατελή και αδύναμα πλάσματα 
ειναι οι άνθρωποι
Και πόσο τέλεια και δυνατά γίνονται, 
όταν αγαπούν
αληθινά
με όλη τους τη δύναμη
...

Όταν βρίσκουν εκείνον τον κάποιον
που τους απλώνει το δικό του χέρι
που του απλώνουν το δικό τους χέρι
που θα τον αγαπούν 
και θα τους αγαπά
γι\'αυτό που είναι
αληθινά.
Απλά.

Η αγάπη τελικά 
είναι τόσο περίπλοκη
μα και τόσο απλή.

Φτάνει εμείς να έχουμε 
μάτια ανοιχτά
να την υποδεχόμαστε.

Και το τέλος μπορεί
κι αυτό να είναι
κάποιες φορές
αγάπη μεγάλη.

----------


## narnia

Μια φορά μου \'χες πει δεν μπορεί θα το νιώσανε κι άλλοι. Πριν το τέλος πως μοιάζει η σιωπή σαν αγάπη μεγάλη  :Wink: 

Το \"τέλος\" είναι πολύ σκληρή λέξη, σαν το \"αντίο\", σαν το \"ποτέ\", το \"πάντα\". Στ\'αληθινά δεν υπάρχει τέλος, τελεία, απλά άλλη διάσταση.

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLDPhPrr5Ig&amp;feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muWJ4pG1CRY&amp;feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5cqPzXOKm4&amp;feature=related

----------


## Arsi

\'ακόμα μια φορά\'

Ακόμα μια φορά ψάχνω να βρω τρόπο να πω σιωπηλά ότι δε μπορώ ν\'ακούσω.
Ακόμη μια φορά θέλω να φτιάξω ποιήμα τις κραυγές της ψυχής.
Ακόμη μια φορά το στόμα έκλεισε ακόμα κ για μένα.

Κ τότε η ψυχή επαναστατεί.
Η επανάστασή της είναι που πονάει κι όχι αυτά που λέει.

Θέλει να προχωρήσει.Να ζήσει.
Μα,δε θέλω να ξεχάσω καταβάθος,δε θέλω να φύγω από κει που έμεινα.
Ευελπιστώ πως θα ανατρέψω τα τετελεσμένα.
Τόσο παράλογα θριαμβεύει το παράλογο.

Το ένα ασσύληπτο έφερε το άλλο.
Μα το πρώτο έγινε,το δεύτερο δε θα γίνει ποτέ.
Γιατί ο χρόνος δε γυρίζει πίσω.

Κατάφερα να σταματήσω το χρόνο,μα όχι να τον γυρίσω πίσω.
Σήμερα κατάλαβα πως καταβάθος όλα τα δάκρυα ήταν γιατί δε μπορούσα να φτιάξω: μια τρύπα στο νερό.

Αστείο.
Μα συγχρόνως κ τόσο θλιβερό.

Αγώνας με ανύπαρκτο στόχο.
Μα με αποτέλεσμα.

Το σταμάτημα του χρόνου κ το χάσιμο της ζωής.

Ειρωνεία.

----------


## Arsi

\'ξυπνώντας...\'

Ξυπνώντας απ\'το όνειρο αντίκρυσα τον εφιάλτη.
Την ανυπαρξία.
Τι σκληρό να μη ζεις!
Πιο σκληρό απ\'το σκληρότερο σκληρό.

Που είμαι?Τι ζω?Ποιος ζει?Ποιος μιλάει?

Εγώ είμαι εκεί.Όχι εδώ.

Μα που πήγε η ζωή μου?
Πως θα την πάρω πίσω?

Το φως είχε ένα σκοτάδι που κουβαλούσε μαζί η αλήθεια. 
Το θάνατο της ζωής μου.

Δε ζούσα όπως κι αν περιφερόμουν!
Ήμουν μια νεκρή ζωντανή.

Το σώμα έκλαιγε,γελούσε,ερωτευόταν ,ονειρευόταν στο σήμερα
μα η ψυχή στο χθες.
Χωρίς σήμερα.

Σήμερα.
Σήμερα έκλαψα κ χαμογέλασα για το σήμερα.

Έκλαψα για τα χρόνια που έχασα
και χαμογέλασα γιατί ξαναέζησα.

Έστω κ για μια στιγμή.

----------


## weird

Γίνεται οι λέξεις να έχουν μυρωδιά?
Γίνεται να έχουν χρώμα?
Γίνεται να έχουν γεύση?
Ναι γίνεται, όταν οι λέξεις είναι το μεδούλι της ψυχής.


Αρσι μου, τα λόγια σου τα ένιωσα, για άλλη μια φορα, βαθύτατα.
Σ ευχαριστώ και εύχομαι να συνεχίζεις με κουράγιο τον αγώνα σου.

----------


## Arsi

Ευχαριστώ πολύ weird μου,ελπίζω να βγει κάπου αυτή η βουτιά...

----------


## amelie74

γραφετε ολες υπεροχα!!!
καποια στιγμη θα παραθεσω και γω καποια απο τα ποιηματακια-σκεψεις μου...
καλη μερα!!! :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> γραφετε ολες υπεροχα!!!
> καποια στιγμη θα παραθεσω και γω καποια απο τα ποιηματακια-σκεψεις μου...
> καλη μερα!!!


Καλημέρα αμελί μου :Smile: ))
γράψε.... :Smile: ))

----------


## predator

Hate is fear
I rip at my face in the mirror
death approaching
expiration growing nearer
I\'m rotting inside
I\'m disgusted with myself
I\'m in hell

πολλες φορε καποιος νιωθει αυτο το συναισθημα,εγω συχνα

----------


## Φωτεινη!

λίγο χώρο θέλω,
τόσο λίγο, ισα ν αναπνέω
να αφήσω τις σκέψεις στην ακρούλα
αλλα να μη τις καταχωνιάσω..
Θέλω για πρώτη φορά να βρεθώ με εμένα χωρίς γιατί..
Ανοιξα το κουτί της Πανδώρας και τι εκπληξη? δεν εκρυβε αυτα που φοβομουν αλλα εκεινα που περίμενα..

Αρσι,σε ευχαριστω για την ευκαιρία,να έχω κάπου να \"πω\" κατι.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Ανοιξα το κουτί της Πανδώρας και τι εκπληξη? δεν εκρυβε αυτα που φοβομουν αλλα εκεινα που περίμενα..


Άνοιξα το κουτί της πανδώρας κ τι έκπληξη?δεν έκρυβε αυτά που φοβόμουν αλλά αυτά που δε μπορούσα να φανταστώ....
Αυτό έπαθα εγώ Φωτεινή μου.

Να\'σαι καλά :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Τα πιο όμορφα καλοκαίρια

Τα πιο όμορφα καλοκαίρια
τα πέρασα μαζί σας.

Με την αγάπη σας
την υπομονή σας
τη στοργή σας
και την ανεμελιά
της παιδικής μου νιότης.


Κι εσείς μια μέρα
φύγατε
όπως εκείνα τα καλοκαίρια
όπως όλοι οι ανθρωποι κάποια στιγμή.
Φύγατε.
Για πάντα.
Παίρνοντας μαζί
εκείνη την εποχή
μακριά.
Μακριά μου.
Δε θα ξαναγυρίσει...
Δε θα ξαναγυρίσετε πια.

Μα εκείνα τα καλοκαίρια
θα μείνουν μέσα στην καρδιά μου
φωλιασμένα
στην πιο πολύτιμη μεριά της
όπως κι εσείς,

να με ζεσταίνουν
όταν κρυώνω,
καθώς θα θυμάμαι 
τον πύρινο ήλιο τους
να μου καίει το δέρμα
να μου ζεσταίνει το πρόσωπο
και ο ιδρώτας να τρέχει
στο παιδικό μου μέτωπο.
Καθώς θα θυμάμαι
τα ζεστά ροζιασμένα σας χεράκια 
το κουρασμένο ρυτιδιασμένο σας χαμογελο
να μου το χαρίζετε απλόχερα.

Εκείνα τα καλοκαίρια
και η αγάπη σας 
θα με ζεσταίνουν.

Για πάντα.

----------


## amelie74

ανωνυμη με εκανες και δακρυσα.
εχεις σκεφτει να ασχοληθεις επαγγεματικα με την ποιηση?
γραφεις υπεροχα....

----------


## anwnimi

Αμελί γλυκιά μου σε ευχαριστώ για τα τόσο καλά σου λόγια :Smile: )
Μου αρκεί που βγήκε απο μέσα μου και άρεσε τόσο πολύ σε σένα. Τίποτα άλλο δεν μπορώ να καταφέρω αλλά μου αρκεί :Smile: 

Νομίζω πως τα άλλα κορίτσια που έχουν γράψει εδώ πολύ πιο δυνατά ποιήματα μας έχουν εμπνεύσει :Smile: 


Αμελί μου γράψε ότι θέλεις, ότι νιώθεις, αρκεί να βγαίνει από την ψυχή σου. Αν βγει από εκεί μέσα, δεν έχει σημασία σε ποιον και σε πόσους αρέσει, αρκεί να είναι αποτυπωμένο το συναίσθημά σου μέσα του. Για να το διαβάζεις και να έρχεσαι σε επαφή με αυτό που ένιωθες τη μέρα που το έγραψες. 
Και να νιώθεις μια ανακούφιση που βγήκε από μέσα σου, που εκφράστηκε.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Νομίζω πως τα άλλα κορίτσια που έχουν γράψει εδώ πολύ πιο δυνατά ποιήματα μας έχουν εμπνεύσει


Aνώνυμή μου,δε νομίζω ότι είναι έτσι...
Κάθε ποιήμα είναι τόσο ξεχωριστό,τόσο σημαντικό,τόσο πολύτιμο όταν βγαίνει από μέσα μας αλλά πάνω απ\'όλα ασύγκριτο με οποιοδήποτε άλλο.

Όλα τα θεωρώ τόσο ξεχωριστά όμορφα!Γιατί είναι η αποτύπωση κομματιών της ψυχής μας.
Πάντως αγγίζουν πολύ τα ποιήματά σου,αυτό είναι γεγονός :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

\'Αρσι μου αρέσουν και με έχουν επηρεάσει τα ποιήματά τα δικά σας τόσο πολύ που νομίζω ότι τα δικά μου τις περισσότερες είναι ένα μίγμα από κομμάτια δικά σας, δεν είναι ολόδικά μου :Smile: 

Αλλά έστω κι έτσι, έχεις δίκιο, ότι κι αν γράψει ο οποιοσδήποτε, η αξία είναι πρωτίστως αλλού.

Σ\'ευχαριστώ για τα καλα σου λόγια αλλά κυρίως για τις τόσο δυνατές, εκφραστικές, μέσα από ψυχή λέξεις που έχεις αποτυπώσει εδώ μέσα.

Είναι ωραίο να συγκινείσαι με το ποίημα και το συναίσθημα κάποιου άλλου.
Αλλά και να θυμάσαι, να προβληματίζεσαι, να σκέφτεσαι.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> \'Αρσι μου αρέσουν και με έχουν επηρεάσει τα ποιήματά τα δικά σας τόσο πολύ που νομίζω ότι τα δικά μου τις περισσότερες είναι ένα μίγμα από κομμάτια δικά σας, δεν είναι ολόδικά μου


Έτσι νιώθω κι εγώ ανώνυμη μου.
Άλλωστε ποιήματα(όχι κείμενα)εδώ πρωτοέγραψα....
Μάλλον όλες μαζί αλληλοεπηρεαζόμαστε κ είναι σαν να ζωγραφίζουμε έναν πίνακα..
Kαθεμιά την πινελιά της.

----------


## anwnimi

Κι εγώ Άρσι μου εδώ πρωτοέγραψα. 
Με αφορμή εσάς, ίσως αν δεν είχα αυτό το ερέθισμα να μην έγραφα και ποτέ. Ποτέ δεν μου είχε βγει αυτή η τάση.

Ακόμα κι αν δανείζομαι τις πινελιές σας, η διαδικασία είναι όμορφη...και ψυχοθεραπευτική.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> η διαδικασία είναι όμορφη...και ψυχοθεραπευτική.


Πολύ :Smile:

----------


## narnia

Πινελιές πίνακα...
Ακριβώς το ίδιο βλέπω κι εγώ στην ποίησή σας. Τελικά οι \"καλλιτέχνες\" έχουν πολλά κοινά.

----------


## Φούλα

ΑΧ ΨΥΧΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΡΑΜΕΝΗ

Δεν ξέρω η καρδιά μου
που το πάει,
Νιώθω όμως ότι πονάει
και στο κρεβάτι ξενυχτάει!

Ξέρω ότι η ψυχούλα μου
έχει παραλύσει.
Πώς να την κάνω
να ξανά ανθίσει!

Θέλω να κάνω τόσα
πολλά.
Πράγματα ουσιαστικά!

Μα μπήκε εμπόδιο η
ψυχή μου.
Παραμένει «παράλυτη»
χωρίς την θέλησή μου!

Αχ μαραμένη μου ψυχή,
για σένα
χάνω μέρες από την
πολύτιμη ζωή!!!

----------


## anwnimi

Αλκυονίδες μέρες


Αλκυονίδες μέρες
στην καρδιά μου

Θέρμη και ήλιος μες στο καταχείμωνο
Υπέροχοι κρύσταλλοι μες στο κατάλευκο παγωμένο χιόνι.

Χαρά μες στη θλίψη
Θλίψη μες στη χαρά
Έλπίδα μες στην ματαίωση
Ματαίωση μες στην γαλήνη
Αμφισβήτηση μες στην σιγουριά
Πίστη μες στην αμφισβήτιση
Επιθυμία σφοδρή μες στην ανασφάλεια
Επιθυμία που εκλογικεύεται
σβήνει
κι άλλοτε φουντώνει.

Κι όλα τα συναισθήματα
ένα συνοθύλευμα
ανάμικτα
αλλά εκεί
υπάρχουν
είναι ζωντανά.

Όχι πια νεκρά.
Όχι.

----------


## Arsi

\'γυάλινες εικόνες\'

Έσπασαν οι εικόνες κ δεν πιάνονται.
Χίλια κομμάτια,διαλύονται κ ξεκολάνε απ\'τη ζωή μου.
Τόση ψευτιά πως ν\'αντέξει????

Που είσαι τώρα?
Τόσο λίγα τα λόγια μπροστά στις πράξεις....

Στα δύσκολα.
Σπάνε οι εικόνες με τα γυαλιά τους να σκίζουν τη σάρκα μου.
Γεμίζω αίμα κ πέφτουν στο χώμα.
Τις πέρνει ο αέρας κ φεύγουν,διαλύονται.
Γίνονται ανύπαρκτες.

Το αίμα μου θυμίζει ότι υπήρξαν.
Ώσπου να φύγει κι αυτό....

Σε τι να πιστέψω?

Κ πάλι θα ρθουν μπροστά μου γυάλινες εικόνες με εύκολες υποσχέσεις
Κ πάλι θα χαμογελάσω κ πάλι θα πλανευτώ κ πάλι θα ματώσω κ πάλι κ πάλι κ πάλι

Ώσπου να μάθω να μην παίρνω τις γυάλινες εικόνες μαζί μου
γιατί είναι φτιαγμένες από υλικό που ζει μόνο στο παρόν.

Κ ας έχουν πάνω τους το μέλλον.

----------


## Arsi

\'αόρατος αποδέκτης\'

Αγάπη για όλους.Απλόχερη μεταμφιεσμένη καλοσύνη για όλα.Κ από πίσω μίσος να καίει ασταμάτητα το ψεύτικο ρούχο.Κ ο αγώνας της μεταμφίεσης κουραστικός..........
Δε μπορώ να το δεχτώ.Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω το μίσος για όλους και για όλα.Αναιξαιρέτως.
Κ προπάντων για μένα.
Άλλα πίστευα,άλλα ένιωθα και άλλο ήμουν.
Κ τι γίνεται όταν η αμφίεση δε γίνεται με τα χέρια?με το μυαλό?αλλά με κάτι άλλο που δεν ξέρω?
Ποιος με ντύνει?

Εγώ θέλω να είμαι αληθινή.

Ή μήπως αγάπη και μίσος είναι οι δύο όψεις του ίδιου νομίσματος?
....γιατί μόλις ένιωσα το ρούχο του μίσους....

Ποια είμαι?τι αισθάνομαι?γιατί εναλάσσονται τα συναισθήματα?
Ποια η αλήθεια?
Που κατευθύνονται τα συναισθήματα?
αλλάζει μορφή ο αόρατος αποδέκτης αλλάζουν κι αυτά...
τόσο ακραία...

Όσο ακραία ψεύτικη είναι η εικόνα του χαμένου αποδέκτη.
Κρυμμένη τόσο πολύ που με οδηγεί προς πάσα κατεύθυνση.
Προς τη γενίκευση.

Η μόνη λύτρωση είναι να βρω τον αποδέκτη κ την πραγματική του εικόνα.

----------


## Arsi

\'θυμός\'

Κόλησε σα ρετσινιά πάνω σου.
Τρίβεις,τρίβεις κ μετά σηκώνεις τα χέρια ψηλά.
Δε θα φύγει ποτέ.

Το μάτι γυαλίζει.Έτοιμο να πετάξει φωτιές.
Αρκεί να φύγει από πάνω σου.
Να τον μοιραστείς,να ξελαφρώσεις.

Η σάρκα καίγεται.
Τώρα είσαι σίγουρος.Εδώ είναι η κόλαση,εδώ και ο παράδεισος.

\'\'Δώσμου λίγα ψίχουλα αγάπης,δώσμου κάτι για να σκεπάσω την οργή.
Δώσμου,δώσμου....γιατί αλλιώς θα σε πληγώσω.
Μόνο για τη μοιρασιά.
Να φύγει από πάνω μου.
Έστω και για ένα λεπτό.\'\'

Μέχρι να γυρίσει δριμύτερος σε σένα.

----------


## Arsi

\'ο δειλός\'

Δε μιλάς.
Σκέφτεσαι,σκέφτεσαι,φαντασ ιώνεσαι κ ξανασκέφτεσαι...
Ώσπου οργιάζεις.
Χοροπηδάνε φυλακισμένες βρώμικες σκέψεις μεσ\'το στενό χώρο του μυαλού σου.

Κ τότε...

Τότε αρχίζουν και βρίσκουν χαραμάδες για να βγουν.
Έτσι,μολυσμένες φαντασιωμένες απ\'τη φυλακή τους.

Σ\'αρέσει που πληγώνουν ότι ποτέ δε μπόρεσες να φτάσεις.Ότι ποτέ δε θα μπορέσεις να φτάσεις. 
Σπασμένα φτερά στη γωνία.
Τα κοιτάς κ μισείς ότι πετάει.

Δειλία με κακία.
Ερπετό που ρίχνει δηλητήριο για να σηκωθεί.


Η θέση του όμως είναι στη γη,να σέρνεται....κ να το απεχθάνονται όλοι.

----------


## weird

Γιάννης Ευθυμιάδης: \"Η ποίηση είναι η πραγματικότητα που αντέχουμε ή που ευχόμαστε\" 


Μας προτείνει να αναγνώσουμε υπό μια νέα σκοπιά τον κόσμο, χρησιμοποιώντας αρχετυπικά σύμβολα του παρελθόντος. Μας παρακινεί να καταρρίψουμε τα δεσμά του χρόνου, επανερμηνεύοντας το αμετάκλητο τέλος ως ταξίδι προς την απελευθέρωση και την αυτογνωσία.

Ο λόγος για τον βαθύτατα υπαρξιακό ποιητή Γιάννη Ευθυμιάδη που έχει καταθέσει αξιόλογα δείγματα σύγχρονης ποιητικής γραφής στις δύο δημοσιευμένες ποιητικές συλλογές του. Στη μεστή νοημάτων συνέντευξη που μάς παραχώρησε, καταθέτει τις σκέψεις του για την προσωπική σχέση που έχει οικοδομήσει με τον ποιητικό λόγο, το διάλογο της ποίησης με την πραγματικότητα, την πολυσημία και την ερμηνεία του ποιητικού κειμένου...

*- Στο ποίημά σας «Το δέντρο» διερωτάσθε «Ποια η ζωή και ποια η ποίηση». Πόσο δυσδιάκριτα θεωρείτε ότι είναι τα όρια ανάμεσα στην πραγματικότητα, όπως την βιώνετε καθημερινά και στην πραγματικότητα της ποίησης;*
Η εικόνα ενός μεγάλου δέντρου με βαθιές ρίζες είναι αυτή που καλύτερα αποδίδει τον τρόπο που αντιλαμβάνομαι τη σχέση της ποίησης με την πραγματικότητα. Μόνο που δεν ξέρω κάθε φορά ποια απ’ τις δυο είναι το δέντρο και ποια είναι οι ρίζες του. Η ποίηση συχνά αφορμάται από την πραγματικότητα για να αναρριχηθεί στη νέα, δική της πραγματικότητα, την ποιητική. Οι δυο τους μοιάζουν σαν δυο υποζύγια. Πότε τραβάει το ένα, πότε το άλλο για να πορευτεί ο ζυγός της αλληλένδετης αυτής πραγματικότητας.
Το ενδιαφέρον είναι πως αυτές οι δυο καταστάσεις, αυτή που καθημερινά βιώνουμε και η άλλη, η ποιητική, δεν ταυτίζονται μεταξύ τους. Καμιά φορά δεν μοιάζουν κιόλας. Η ποίηση άλλοτε γίνεται σκληρό κάτοπτρο της πραγματικότητας κι άλλοτε παραμορφωτικός καθρέφτης που την μεγεθύνει, που την ομορφαίνει, ανάλογα με τα μάτια που τον κοιτάζουν. Τελικά η ποίηση είναι η πραγματικότητα που αντέχουμε ή που ευχόμαστε. Ο ποιητής γράφοντας το ποίημα μεταφράζει την πραγματικότητα την αντιληπτή με τις αισθήσεις σε μια άλλη, δική του, υπερούσια. Κι έπειτα, επειδή ο αναγνώστης είναι συχνά συνδημιουργός, αποκωδικοποιεί το ποιητικό φαινόμενο φτιάχνοντας μια δική του τρίτη πραγματικότητα.

*- Στη δεύτερη ποιητική συλλογή σας με τον τίτλο «Καινός Διαιρέτης» μεταφέρετε τον αναγνώστη σ’ ένα μακρινό χωροχρόνο: Σε μια περίοδο πριν από το προπατορικό αμάρτημα και σ’ έναν τόπο πριν από τον Παράδεισο. Η φυγή αυτή ήταν απόρροια σκόπιμης επιλογής ή επιβεβλημένης – έσωθεν ή έξωθεν – ανάγκης;*
Η μετατόπιση αυτή έγινε απολύτως συνειδητά. Είναι ένα ελάχιστο βήμα, κι ωστόσο μέγιστο. Αρκεί να μετατοπιστεί κανείς λίγα εκατοστά στον χώρο ή λίγες στιγμές στον χρόνο κι αμέσως αναφαίνεται ένας νέος κόσμος, αλλιώτικος στην ολότητά του. Αν η ποίηση είναι το ξανακοίταγμα του κόσμου, και σε έναν βαθμό η αναδημιουργία του, η μετατόπιση αυτή είναι και επιβεβλημένη. Ο δημιουργός πρέπει να απεκδυθεί το βλέμμα με το οποίο τον έχει γαλουχήσει η κοινωνία, για να μπορέσει να σταθεί έξω απ’ αυτήν, έξω κι απ’ τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό, και να τον κοιτάξει απ’ αρχής. Κι αν ο κόσμος υπάρχει επειδή τον βλέπουμε, κάθε νέα ματιά ξαναφτιάχνει τον κόσμο. Ο «Καινός Διαιρέτης» αποτελεί ένα ποιητικό αφήγημα της επανένωσης του εγώ με τη συνείδηση. Για να το κατορθώσει αυτό κανείς, πρέπει να φτάσει ως την πρώτη ώρα της απόλυτης ουσίας, πριν κι απ’ τον ίδιο τον χρόνο. Εκεί είναι που ο ποιητής αναβαπτίζεται στην ίδια του τη συνείδηση και μπορεί να ξανακοιτάξει τον κόσμο με την αθωότητα και συνάμα με την επίγνωση που απαιτείται για να συντελεστεί το ποιητικό φαινόμενο.

*- Το ποιητικό υποκείμενο στο ποίημά σας «Καθρέφτες» αναζητά το πρόσωπό του μέσα στα νερά των τριών συμβολικά φορτισμένων ποταμών, του Ισμηνού, του Σκάμανδρου και του Ιορδάνη. Μιλήστε μας για το περιεχόμενο του στίχου «Όπου καθρεφτιστείς το πρόσωπό σου απαράλλαχτο», που ηχεί απαισιόδοξος στ’ αυτιά και τις ψυχές μας.*
Τα ποτάμια έχουν μια περίεργη γοητεία. Το ήρεμο νερό του ποταμού γίνεται καθρέφτης ενώ κινείται. Βλέπεις το είδωλό σου κάθε στιγμή αλλιώτικο, κι ωστόσο πάντα ίδιο. Γιατί η συνείδηση αποτελεί ενιαία και αδιαίρετη ουσία. Ο καθρέφτης απλώς επιβεβαιώνει την ύπαρξή της στα μάτια μας. Είναι μάρτυρας αισθήσεων. Η ύπαρξή μας εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει και ερήμην του καθρέφτη. Όπως και η ποίηση: εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει και ερήμην του ποιητή, ερήμην του ποιήματος. Υπάρχει ως ουσία, ως ενέργεια και συντελείται πριν και μετά απ’ το ποίημα, έξω απ’ αυτό. Κατά συνέπεια ο κινούμενος καθρέφτης συμβολίζει την αέναη εναλλαγή των αποτυπώσεων της μορφής μας, της συνείδησής μας, της ποίησης, μέσα από την οποία καλούμαστε να διατηρήσουμε, και εν πολλοίς να συλλάβουμε, την ολότητά της.

*- Ποιος πιστεύετε ότι είναι ο ρόλος των ποιητών σε μια πανθομολογουμένως αντι-ποιητική σύγχρονη εποχή;*
Να μου επιτρέψετε να πιστεύω –κάπως αισιόδοξα ίσως– πως κάθε εποχή είναι το ίδιο ποιητική, τουλάχιστον υπό την έννοια της ποιητικής σύλληψης και βίωσης του ποιητικού φαινομένου. Αν ξεχωρίσουμε τον ποιητή που κατα-γράφει ένα ποίημα από τον ποιητικό νου που εγ-γράφει ένα ποίημα, μια ποιητική ιδέα, τότε ίσως μπορούμε να δεχτούμε πως η πραγματικότητα καθορίζει την ποιητική παραγωγή, όχι όμως και την ποιητική σκέψη, την ποιητική σύλληψη του κόσμου. Γιατί, αν το δεχτούμε αυτό, είναι σαν να παραδεχόμαστε την ήττα της ποίησης από την αντιξοότητα. Απεναντίας, όσο πιο τραχιά είναι η ζωή, τόσο πιο αδήριτη αναφαίνεται η ανάγκη για ποίηση, για ποιητικότητα ας πω καλύτερα, δηλαδή για καταβύθιση, για αναθεώρηση του κόσμου και αναδημιουργία. Η ποίηση στέκει εκεί πάντα για να μας δείχνει ολοκάθαρα τον κόσμο κι ύστερα να τον συμπληρώνει, να αναδεικνύει την ομορφιά του ή να απαλύνει την ασχήμια του. Είναι οι ταχύτατοι ρυθμοί που σήμερα δεν μας επιτρέπουν να σταθούμε και να συλλάβουμε το ποιητικό γεγονός, ακόμη και αυτό που συντελείται μέσα μας. Όπου και υπό όποιες συνθήκες εξακολουθεί να συναντά ο άδολος αναγνώστης την ποίηση, της παραδίνεται.
Ο ρόλος του ποιητή είναι να αποκρυσταλλώσει μια αέναα μετακινούμενη και αναδιαμορφωνόμενη πραγματικότητα. Για να το κάνει αυτό πρέπει για μια στιγμή να παγώσει τον χρόνο. Δεν είναι εύκολο, ούτε πάντα εφικτό. Κι όσο πιο έντονη είναι η κίνηση στην έξωθεν πραγματικότητα, τόσο πιο δύσκολο φαντάζει το έργο τού ποιητή. Υπό αυτή την έννοια θα συμφωνήσω πως ζούμε σε μια –επιτρέψτε μου την αναδιατύπωση– ποιητικά δύστοκη εποχή. Συλλαμβάνει κανείς ποιητικά τον κόσμο και διστάζει να το αποκαλύψει, πρώτα και κύρια στον εαυτό του. Δεν προλαβαίνει να το συνειδητοποιήσει, γιατί την επόμενη στιγμή δέχεται ένα νέο ισχυρό ερέθισμα που τον αποσυντονίζει. Αυτό που λείπει, νομίζω, από την εποχή μας δεν είναι η ποιητικότητα αλλά η νηφάλια περίσκεψη που προϋποθέτει η συνειδητοποίησή της. Κατά συνέπεια ο ποιητής σήμερα, πιο πολύ παρά ποτέ, επιχειρεί μια επαναστατική πράξη.

*- Η ανάγκη σας για ποιητική έκφραση λειτουργεί για εσάς απελευθερωτικά ή νιώθετε ότι ενίοτε σας καταδυναστεύει;*
Η ποίηση είναι μια δύναμη πέρα και πάνω από τον ποιητή και ως τέτοια, τον ελέγχει. Η σχέση του ποιητή με την ποίηση ενέχει τον αγώνα δυο ερωμένων να κατακτήσουν ο ένας τον άλλον και να επικρατήσουν καθένας επί του άλλου. Ο ποιητής αναλαμβάνει τον δύσκολο αγώνα να ελέγξει τα εκφραστικά του μέσα και να προχωρήσει –αν το μπορέσει– την ποίηση λίγο παραπέρα. Γιατί η ποίηση είναι η αποτύπωση της ποιητικής ιδέας κάθε ποιητικού νου. Δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιεί ο ποιητής την ποίηση, αλλά η ποίηση αυτόν. Αν ο μόχθος του ποιητή είναι να διαστείλει, έστω και στο ελάχιστο, τα όρια της ποίησης, αυτό σημαίνει ότι λειτουργεί εντός ορίων για να τα αναδιατάξει.
Το παράδοξο είναι πως για να το καταφέρει αυτό πρέπει, ακολουθώντας τις ποιητικές διεργασίες μέσα στα όρια της ποίησης, να κινείται με απόλυτη ελευθερία. Γιατί πώς αλλιώς, αν όχι με την παραφορά και την αμεριμνησία ενός εφήβου, να συλλάβεις και να αποτυπώσεις το έως τότε άρρητο; Ο ποιητής πορεύεται μέσα σε ένα σκοτεινό και δαιδαλώδες σπήλαιο. Κάποτε, αν ευτυχήσει, ανακαλύπτει μια σκοτεινή πτύχωση στον βράχο, πίσω από ένα σαθρό πέτρωμα. Και τότε αρχίζει με μανία, με απόλυτη προσήλωση, να το λαξεύει, για να αναδείξει μια ακόμη γωνιά, έστω και παραμικρή. Είναι απόλυτα ελεύθερος στην προσπάθειά του αυτή –αν και συνάμα απόλυτα μόνος. Και τότε αυτός είναι ο θρίαμβος του ποιητή και της ποίησης. Το νέο, το πρωτοειπωμένο, αν και από αιώνες εκεί.

Πηγή: http://www.artmag.gr/art-interviews/artists/916-giannis-euthimiadis-interview

----------


## Arsi

\'πνεύμα ντροπής\'

Έφευγες σκυφτός χωρίς να βλέπεις τι αφήνεις.
Τα απομεινάρια μιας ψυχής.

Έλειπε ο ήλιος εκείνες τις ώρες.
Να σε μπερδεύουν οι σκιές.

Ποτέ στο φως.
Δεν είχε φως.

Σκοτάδι άφηνες το βρωμερό σου χνώτο
Να μη φαίνεται.

Όμως δε φρόντισες για την οσμή του.

Έφευγες λυτρωμένος χωρίς να κοιτάξεις πίσω.
Χωρίς να θες να δεις την ψυχή σου διαλυμένη
στο πάτωμα.

Κι όμως ήμουν μπροστά σου συνέχεια.
Κατάρα.

Την ψυχή μου την έλουζε φως σκότους για να τη βλέπεις.
Για να σε τιμωρώ κάθε μέρα.Κάθε ώρα,κάθε λεπτό.

Κρυβόσουν σε στοές,ελισσόσουν σαν ερπετό
για να κρυφτείς απ\'τις βρώμικες νύχτες.

Κι όμως ήταν πάντα εκεί.
Πάνω μου.

----------


## Arsi

\'Τέλος.\'

Τέλος σε όλα.
Κλείνω το βιβλίο κ γυρίζω την πλάτη.

Επιτέλους βαρέθηκα.

revolution.

Σιχάθηκα αυτά τα ηλίθια μονοπάτια που έχουν μόνο αγκάθια κ λαβυρίνθους.
Κουράστηκα κ φεύγω για αλλού.
Έχω μάθει απ\'έξω σαν παπαγάλος κάθε κρυφό σημείο τους.
Έχω νιώσει κάθε πτυχή τους.
Είναι άχρηστα.

Τα σιχάθηκα με όλο μου το είναι.

Πάλι και πάλι και πάλι και πάλι και πάλι...αμέτρητα πάλι.
Ποτέ ξανά.

Αυτό το μονοπάτι το εξάντλησα.

Δε με χωράει πια,το περπατάω με κλειστά μάτια κ οι ώρες νεκρές με ζωή χωρίς καμιά εξέλιξη.

Φεύγω, ακόμα κι αν δε βλέπω που πάω

Ίσως δημιουργήσω το δικό μου δρόμο
το δρόμο της δικής μου ζωής.

Μακριά απ\'το δρόμο που μου χάραξες εσύ και εσένα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> \'θυμός\'
> 
> Κόλησε σα ρετσινιά πάνω σου.
> Τρίβεις,τρίβεις κ μετά σηκώνεις τα χέρια ψηλά.
> Δε θα φύγει ποτέ.
> 
> Το μάτι γυαλίζει.Έτοιμο να πετάξει φωτιές.
> Αρκεί να φύγει από πάνω σου.
> ...


Θα φύγει καλή μου...
μην προσπαθείς να σκεπάσεις την οργή.
Το έφαδος υπάρχει για να το βγάλεις απο μέσα σου.
Θα φύγει...

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> \'ο δειλός\'
> 
> Δε μιλάς.
> Σκέφτεσαι,σκέφτεσαι,φαντασ ιώνεσαι κ ξανασκέφτεσαι...
> Ώσπου οργιάζεις.
> Χοροπηδάνε φυλακισμένες βρώμικες σκέψεις μεσ\'το στενό χώρο του μυαλού σου.
> 
> Κ τότε...
> ...


Γιατί τέτοια αυστηρότητα με τον \"δειλό\" εαυτό?
όχι, όχι, ο δειλός δεν είναι καθόλου δειλός...
και αξίζει την αγκαλία, το ημέρωμα, την αποδοχή, όλα αυτά τα αξίζει καλή μου.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> \'πνεύμα ντροπής\'
> 
> Έφευγες σκυφτός χωρίς να βλέπεις τι αφήνεις.
> Τα απομεινάρια μιας ψυχής.
> 
> Έλειπε ο ήλιος εκείνες τις ώρες.
> Να σε μπερδεύουν οι σκιές.
> 
> ...


Αρσι αυτό που γράφεις εδώ βγάζει δύναμη εκτυφλωτική.
\"Χτυπά\" κατευθείαν την ψυχή μου.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> \'γυάλινες εικόνες\'
> 
> Έσπασαν οι εικόνες κ δεν πιάνονται.
> Χίλια κομμάτια,διαλύονται κ ξεκολάνε απ\'τη ζωή μου.
> Τόση ψευτιά πως ν\'αντέξει????
> 
> Που είσαι τώρα?
> Τόσο λίγα τα λόγια μπροστά στις πράξεις....
> ...


Θα βρεις σε τι να πιστέψεις...
θα την βρεις τη μορφή σου
θα την βρείς,
την σκιά,
την φωνή σου
και όλα τα άλλα όσα σε απαρτίζουνε εσένα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Αλκυονίδες μέρες
> 
> 
> Αλκυονίδες μέρες
> στην καρδιά μου
> 
> Θέρμη και ήλιος μες στο καταχείμωνο
> Υπέροχοι κρύσταλλοι μες στο κατάλευκο παγωμένο χιόνι.
> ...


Είσαι ζωντανή
εσύ 
και όλα τα συναισθήματα
μικρά και μεγάλα
να λιάζεσαι στο φως τους,
στις αλκυονίδες ημέρες της καρδιάς σου...

με ζέστανες και εμένα γλυκιά μου Ανώνυμη  :Smile:

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Εχω στα χέρια μου κλωστές,
κρατώ μια κόκκινη και τρέχω γρήγορα
την αφήνω και πιάνω μια μπλε που περνάει απο πάνω της,
σε λιγο εχω φτιάξει ιστο πολύχρωμο και τον κοιτώ απορημένη..
ειναι δικο μου αυτο το αριστούργημα?
Φοβάμαι πως ναι..

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Αφωτεινή_
> Εχω στα χέρια μου κλωστές,
> κρατώ μια κόκκινη και τρέχω γρήγορα
> την αφήνω και πιάνω μια μπλε που περνάει απο πάνω της,
> σε λιγο εχω φτιάξει ιστο πολύχρωμο και τον κοιτώ απορημένη..
> ειναι δικο μου αυτο το αριστούργημα?
> Φοβάμαι πως ναι..


Τα χέρια σου είναι δικά σου μα...
τι παράξενο ώρες ώρες επαναστατούν και δρουν ερήμην σου...

----------


## anwnimi

Χωρις μαμά


Χωρίς μαμά 
μεγάλωσα μαμά
Δε θα στο ξαναπω ίσως ποτέ
γιατί θα σε πληγώσω ανεπανόρθωτα
γιατί είσαι η μικρή μου μαμά
η μανούλα μου
το μικρό και άμαθο παιδί μου.
Θα σου μαθαίνω
όσο μπορώ
όσο μ\'αφήνεις.


Κι αν στο δρόμο μου 
θελησε η τύχη
ή μια καλή νεράιδα
όπως στο παραμύθι της σταχτοπούτας 
να συναντήσω πολλές στοργικές μαμάδες
φευγαλέες
αλλά τόσο πολύτιμες
πιο ενήλικες
από σένα 
μικρή μου μαμά
αγαπημένη μου μανούλα

εγώ εσένα θα αγαπώ
και θα προσέχω
πάντα...

Χωρίς μαμά 
μεγάλωσα μαμά
Πάλι καλά...
που έφτασα ως εδώ...

----------


## Alterego

Χανεσαι και εσυ οπως η φωτογραφια που ξεθωριαζει σιγα σιγα
Και μενω με τα ματια στο κενο και πια δεν μπορω να εκφραστω
Δεν εχω φωνη,δεν εχω παλμο,πεθανα η ζω;
Βλεπω τον εαυτο μου εξω απο εμενα και με νιωθω σαν τηλεκατευθυνομενο
που το χειριστηριο το κρατα καποιος αλλος και με παει οπου θελει.
Με παιρνει δεξια,αριστερα αλλα παντοτε με αφηνει στο ιδιο σημειο.
Εφτιαξα και παλι ενα θιασο.Μοιαζω με μαριονετα που με κρεμασαν στο σχοινι
Το πληθος περιμενει με αγωνια την παρασταση.Παρασταση σιωπης....βουβη,ατελειωτη.
Παγωνω,κουλουριαζομαι να ζεσταθω και ακομη κρυωνω.Μα το αιμα μου καζανι που βραζει
Και καει την καρδια και το μυαλο.
Παει.....
Η παρασταση δεν αρχισε ποτε.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Χωρις μαμά
> 
> 
> Χωρίς μαμά 
> μεγάλωσα μαμά
> Δε θα στο ξαναπω ίσως ποτέ
> γιατί θα σε πληγώσω ανεπανόρθωτα
> γιατί είσαι η μικρή μου μαμά
> ...



Μπράβο σου που έφτασες μέχρι εδώ.
Κι έτσι να συνεχίσεις.


Θα \"βρεις\" τη μανούλα που έχεις ανάγκη όχι γύρω σου, φευγαλέα αλλά μέσα σου, παντοτινα.

----------


## weird

ΣΥΝΟΜΙΛΙΑ

Η θάλασσα
έβγαζε κάτι φλόγες
ολόθερμες τόσο
που κιτρίνισε ο ουρανός
κι ο αχός σου
άγγιζε την παλάμη μου
πάνω στην άμμο

Θυμάμαι που τίναξες απο μέσα σου
τόση σκόνη
όλα αυτά είναι μαζί
και τόσα άλλα
που με τριγυρνούν

μικρά θαυματουργά
και κάτι βλέμματα
γεμάτα στάχτες και 
χειλιδόνια
κι εκείνο το όνειρο
σαν βαθουλό στερέωμα
διάφανο τόσο
τρομακτικό

Τα πουλιά σου πήρανε τα χέρια
τα έσπρωξαν να πιάσουν ρίζες
βαθιά μέσα στην γή
και ύψωσαν τα πόδια σου 
στον ουρανό
να αγγίζουν τα σύννεφα.

Άκουγα εκείνο το τραγούδι
που μυρίζει δέντρο
κι η πνοή σου μ\' ακολουθούσε
μέσα στις φυλλωσιές

ατένιζες
τον παλμό της μητέρας
φύσης
τόσα λόγια της είπες που 
δεν καταλάβαινες μα εκείνη
σε άκουγε πάντα

Κι έστελνε ρυάκια 
κι έστελνε αχτίδες
κι έστελνε βροχή 
μέσα σε άγρια καταιγίδα
και αέρηδες
να ανασαίνεις

Μου έλεγες οτι δεν προφταίνεις
να σε ζήσεις
όσο θα το ήθελες
πάντα κάτι λείπει
κάτι δεν φτάνει
κάτι δεν είναι αρκετό. 

Κι εγώ σου γέμιζα
το στόμα με
μολόχες
σε κάθε σου λέξη
τι δροσερή που ήταν η γεύση σου
σαν ζουμερό καταμεσήμερο Αυγούστου

Με τριγυρνούν ακόμα αυτά τα
καταμεσήμερα
βυθίζομαι μέσα τους
και αναπνέω.

----------


## Φούλα

ΘΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΗ

Βλέπω στον καθρέφτη
την δική μου μορφή.
Η εικόνα που βλέπω, 
πολύ θολή!
Ακόμη και στο πρόσωπό μου
φαίνεται η αλλοίωση
που υπάρχει στην ψυχή!

Δεν με αναγνωρίζω!
Όλο και πιο πολύ
μια ξένη στον εαυτό μου
αντικρίζω!!

Όχι, έτσι δεν με αντέχω!!
Και όμως νιώθω,
όλο και περισσότερο
στον πάτο να οδεύω
επειδή είμαι πια
αδύναμη για να παλεύω!!\"

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Φούλα_
> ΘΟΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΗ
> 
> Βλέπω στον καθρέφτη
> την δική μου μορφή.
> Η εικόνα που βλέπω, 
> πολύ θολή!
> Ακόμη και στο πρόσωπό μου
> φαίνεται η αλλοίωση
> ...


μη ψάχνεις σε καθρέφτες πια.
δες μέσα σου να βρεις τι χάθηκε
δες μέσα σου να δεις τι πόνεσε
δες μέσα σου να δεις τα όνειρα σου
νιώσε τα

και μετά 

κοίτα στον καθρέφτη και πάλι

τα μάτια σου
την λάμψη τους

η δύναμή σου είναι εκεί
πάντα ήταν 

αυτή θόλωσε το τοπίο
για να σπάσεις τους καθρέφτες 
και να δεις μέσα σου.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uokbGY6ilcE

καλημέρα :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

\'Kάτι χαμογελαστό σήμερα?΄


Κάτι όμορφο?κάτι μυρωδάτο?ζεστό?χαρούμενο?
μικρές στιγμές απαρατήρητες,στο περιθώριο κουκουλωμένες.
Τόσες πολλές.
Γυρίζω και τις κοιτάζω,τις ξεσκεπάζω.
Τις πλησιάζω.
Τις δίνω προσοχή και επιτέλους υπάρχουν.

Αόρατες ήταν,όχι ανύπαρκτες.

Γλυκές μου στιγμές σας πρόδιδα.
Μου φέρνατε δώρα κι εγώ σας έκλεινα την πόρτα.
Κουρασμένες,ελπίζατε μια μέρα να γίνετε ορατές.

Ευτυχώς δε φύγατε.

Όμορφος ο ήλιος,ζεσταίνει και φωτίζει
όμορφη η βροχή,δροσίζει και ξεπλένει τις σκόνες
τι όμορφο το χιόνι,ασπρίζει τα πάντα

Ζω
ακόμα μια καινούρια μέρα ζω
για να δω τα μάτια σου
να μάθω κάτι παραπάνω
να ξαναγελάσω
να ξανακλάψω
να ζωγραφίσω στο βιβλίο της ζωής μου και πάλι
να προχωρήσω ένα ακόμα βήμα πάνω στον κύκλο της ολοκλήρωσης

μπορώ
απλά να ταξιδέψω σ\'ότι μέρη έχω ανάγκη
στα μέρη της χαλάρωσης,
της ξεκούρασης,
του πρωτόγονου ενστίκτου,
της μάθησης,
του συναισθήματος,
της λογικής,
του μέσα,
του έξου,
του γέλιου της ψυχής,
του στόματος,
να αφεθώ στο ποτάμι της ζωής να κυλάω αδιάφορα ή να απολαμβάνω την ομορφιά του.

Γλυκές στιγμές,στην καινούρια μέρα μου.

μου φέρατε τη ζωή.

----------


## Arsi

\'\'Έλα\'\'

Έλα κοντά μου
πιο κοντά
ακόμα
ώσπου να γίνουμε ένα

εσύ κι εγώ

και τότε θα δω μέσα από σένα
θα δεις μέσα από μένα
τα κομμάτια μας

έλα να εξερευνήσουμε τη μαγεία
που λέγεται ζωή
εαυτός και δυνατότητες

μοιρασμένο το ταξίδι
είναι πιο όμορφο

θα χαιρόμαστε διπλά σε οάσεις
θα πονάμε μισά σε ερήμους

δώσμου το χέρι σου να ξεκινήσουμε
αργήσαμε

για να φτάσουμε εδώ
σ\'αυτό το ανέλπιστο σημείο του πραγματικού ξεκινήματος
πέρα από χιλιόμετρα,χρόνο και υπολογισμούς.

Σε ένα αιώνιο ταξίδι που κρατάει μια στιγμή.

Σε μια άλλη διάσταση μαζί σου.

----------


## anwnimi

Άγρια ελευθερία
ξεπηδάς από μέσα
από βάθη μεγάλα
άραγε γεννήθηκες;
ή ήσουν πάντα εκεί;

Άλλοτε είσαι τόσο όμορφη
ευτυχισμένη
γοητεύεις και γοητεύεσαι

κι άλλοτε είσαι τόσο τρομακτική
ανώφελη
αδιέξοδη
μάταιη.

Πως να σε πιάσω;
Πως να παραμείνω στην άγρια ράχη σου, 
ανάμεσα στα πελώρια δυνατά φτερά σου 
και να μη γκρεμοτσακιστώ;
Πως να σε φυλακίσω;
Πως να μη σε πνίξω 
τόσο εύθραστη που είσαι;
Πως;
Πως;

----------


## anwnimi

Πονάω

Μπρος μου η ελευθερία
και μέσα μου μια φυλακή

Μπρος μου η ελευθερία
την αγγίζω
την γεύομαι
πόσο χαρούμενη με κάνει
αλλά κι ενίοτε
πόσο τρομαγμένη.

Αυτή τη φυλακή
που μέσα μου κουβαλάω
τόσα και τόσα χρόνια
προσπαθώ 
να βρω τα κλειδιά της
και εκεί που νομίζω πως τα βρίσκω
και ανοίγω την πόρτα
και βγαίνω
μετά από λίγο
πάλι μέσα της μπαίνω

γιατί την φυλακή μου 
την ξέρω καλά
είναι οικεία
κρύα
και ζεστή μαζί.

----------


## anwnimi

Μάνα, μανούλα, μαμά.

Θύμα και θύτης μαζί.
Θύμα και θύτης κι εγώ μαζί σου.
Κι όλα τα συναισθήματα ένα κουβάρι.

Ενας στίχος στο μυαλό μου:
\"αυξάνεται και πληθύνεται 
του ανθρώπου η συμμορία 
ζούγκλα οικογενειακή\"

----------


## anwnimi

Μια απλή βόλτα

Πόσο ευτυχισμένο 
μπορεί να σε κάνει μια απλή βόλτα;
Πόσο μπορεί να σε κάνει 
να θες να κλάψεις απο χαρά
μια απλή βόλτα;


Τελικά δεν είχε 
και τόσο καλό τέλος
αυτή η βόλτα
αλλά φτάνει που άγγιξες το χέρι, 
χαμογέλασες
γέλασες
άκουσες...

Φτάνει που την έκανες
αυτή την απλή βόλτα.
Από το να μην την έκανες ποτέ.

----------


## anwnimi

Αγάπη και χωρισμός...

Τι σημαίνει με αγαπώ; 
Με δέχομαι όπως είμαι, λέει κάποιος.

Τι σημαίνει σ\'αγαπώ;
Σε δέχομαι όπως είσαι, λέει κάποιος.

Μήπως όταν με αγαπώ 
ξεχνώ να σ\'αγαπώ;
Μήπως όταν σ\'αγαπώ
ξεχνώ να μ\'αγαπώ;

Κι αφού θέλω όσο τίποτα στον κόσμο
και τα δύο
γιατί σε αγαπώ τόσο βαθιά
και θέλω να με αγαπώ το ίδιο βαθιά
γιατί δεν μπορώ;
Γιατί δεν μπορείς;
Γιατί;
Γιατί;

Φύγε.
Φύγε λοιπόν.
Φεύγω κι εγώ.
Φεύγω.
Κοντοστέκομαι. 
Περιμένω να φύγεις πρώτα εσύ.
Να σιγουρευτώ ότι φεύγεις.
Να μη φύγω πρώτη εγώ.
Δεν το αντέχω.
Δεν αντέχω το βάρος της απόφασης.

Μερικές φορές η αγάπη γίνεται αδιέξοδο.
Και οταν υπάρχει ακόμα η φλόγα της
ο πόνος είναι ασήκωτος.

----------


## weird

τι τρέλα απόψε
έτσι όπως πήρε ο αέρας 
την φωνή μου
και την έκανε φωτιά

Τι τρέλα
να σου σβήνουν την ανάσα
ο άνεμος
και η σιωπή

πολύχρωμες ομιλίες 
να φουντώνουν απο το πουθενά
μέσα στο σκούρο και το γκρι

Τι τρέλα δυό άγνωστοι εμείς 
κι όμως τόσο γνωστοί.

Δώσε μου άλλο ένα τσιγάρο
μπορεί καθώς ρουφαω την στάχτη του
να καταπιώ την νύχτα
Να καταπιώ τα άστρα
και το φεγγάρι
να στα χαρίσω μετά
πιο γυαλισμένα απο πριν
γεμάτα φλόγες πορτοκαλί

Και να μείνουμε για πάντα


Έτσι να μείνουμε
Δυο γνωστοί μεταξύ τους
ξένοι που
γλεντάνε την στιγμή.

----------


## anwnimi

Ζωές

Θα\'θελα να \'χα
μια ακόμα ζωή
να περιπλανηθώ
παντού και πουθενά
να ψάχνω
να αγωνιστώ
να τη γευτώ
να μην ανήκω πουθενά
να μείνω πάντα νέα
να μην τη ζήσω μαζί σου.

Και μετά από αυτή 
Θα\'θελα να \'χα
μια ακόμα ζωή
να ανήκω κάπου σταθερά
να ζήσω όπως όλοι
να κάνω παιδιά
να ακούσω το γέλιο
και το κλάμα τους 
να κλάψω και να γελάσω μαζί τους
να γεράσω 
και να τη ζήσω μαζί σου.

Θα\'θελα να ζήσω 2 ζωές
ξεχωριστές
για να πω ότι έζησα.
Κι ύστερα να βουτήξω 
ήρεμα
γαλήνια
στη θάλασσα της ανυπαρξίας.

Όμως 
τι κρίμα
έχω μόνο μία.
Και δε μου φτάνει.
Και αναμένω
για να διαλέξω
ποια από τις δύο να ζήσω.
Και ματώνω
αφού δεν ξέρω ποια να ανακολουθήσω.
Γιατί καμία από τις δύο δε μου φτάνει.
Και καθώς παλεύω μέσα μου
αυτή η μόνη ζωή που έχω
λιγοστεύει κάθε νύχτα
κάθε μέρα.
Λιγοστεύει...
λιγοστεύει.
Η κλεψύδρα του χρόνου μετράει αντίστροφα.
Και μου χαμογελά πικρόγλυκα.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Ζωές
> 
> Θα\'θελα να \'χα
> μια ακόμα ζωή
> να περιπλανηθώ
> παντού και πουθενά
> να ψάχνω
> να αγωνιστώ
> ...


Πονετικό μα αγγιχτικό...

Ανώνυμη,
δύο θέλω, τόσο αντίθετα μεταξύ τους...
δύο θελω μετωπικά συγρουόμενα
ακραία αντιμέτωπα,
φτιαγμένα για να αντιτίθενται
και να αλληλοαναιρούνται..

Απο ποιά της ψυχής σου βάθη πηγάζουν?

Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα, 
τα κομμάτια να ενώσεις
τις δυο πλευρές σου να γεφυρώσεις, 
να σε χωρέσεις ολόκληρη, σε μια ζωή μέσα...

Καμιά φορά λέμε, 
θέλουμε μια, δύο ή εκατό ζωές
αλλά θαρρώ,
δεν αρκούνε παρά στιγμές διάσπαρτες σε μια ζωή μονάχα
για να κατακτήσει κανείς την πολυπόθητη τούτη πληρότητα.


 :Smile:

----------


## soft

Μακαρι για λιγο να μπορουσε
να αποκοιμηθει η φωνη μου
στη ληθη να περναγε να μην την ακουω
να μην υπαρχει,δεν την θελω στην ψυχη μου
θελω να κανω ονειρα σαν ολους τους ανθρωπους
αλλα δεν ειναι τα ονειρα για για μενα 
τα δικα μου μικρα και σιωπηλα πνιγμενα μες στα μονοπατια μου
χανομαι στα στενα δεν μπορω να βρω το δρομο
μου κοψαν τα φτερα 
δεν μπορω να πεταξω
αιμοραγει η καρδια προδομενη
αναζητωντας τον χαμενο χρονο και την αληθεια

----------


## anwnimi

Δολοφόνος

Ποιος είναι ο χειρότερος δολοφόνος;
Αυτός που φαίνεται πως κρατάει μαχαίρι;
Που φαίνεται η απειλή
η σκοτεινιά του
μες τα μάτια του;

Ή αυτος που σου λέει
λόγια αγάπης
λόγια τρυφερά
που σε αγγίζει
που σε φιλά
που σε αγκαλιάζει
που σε προσέχει
που σε νιώθει
γιατί πραγματικά αγαπά
όχι τόσο εσένα
αλλά το πόση αγάπη του δίνεις
που τον σκλαβώνει
τον εξαρτά
και τον πνίγει
που δεν μπορεί να την ανταποδώσει
σε σένα
που τόσο ολοκληρωτικά του δίνεσαι
γι\'αυτό 
έχει στη ζώνη του 
ένα ατσάλινο μαχαίρι
που έχει πληγώσει τρυφερά
αλλά πολύ περισσότερο βαθιά
κι άλλους ανθρώπους στο πέρασμά τους.
Που τους πλήγωσε τόσο βαθιά
που αιμορραγούν ακόμη.
Και μαζί τους αιμορραγεί κι εκείνος.

Ποιος είναι ο χειρότερος δολοφόνος σου;
Εγώ!
Εγω...
Εγώ...
Φύγε!
Δε μ\'ακούς;
Δεν ακούς τι σου λέω;
Φυγε...
Να γλιτώσεις
Από την τρυφερή 
αλλά θανατηφόρα μαχαιριά μου.
Ίσως δεν ξέρεις πόσο δολοφόνος μπορώ να γίνω
δεν σου το έχω δείξει
και μένεις
ενώ σου λέω να φύγεις
που το λέω τόσο τρυφερά
που δεν το πιστεύεις.
Που δεν το πιστεύω κι εγώ.

Ποιος είναι ο χειρότερος δολοφόνος σου;
Εγώ...
Να πάρει, εγώ.
Ποιος είναι ο χειρότερος δολοφόνος μου;
Εγώ.
Πάλι εγώ.

Μόνο μες στην μοναξιά μου
δεν δολοφονώ κανένα.
Ούτε εσένα
ούτε εμένα.
Μόνο τότε.
Ίσως κάποιοι άνθρωποι
να αξίζουν να μένουν μόνοι.
Για να μην δολοφονούν.

Γι\'αυτό πρέπει να φύγω.
Να βρω τη μοναξιά μου.
Πως θα φυγω
χωρίς να σε μαχαιρώσω άλλο;
Αφού ήδη το έχω κάνει.
Αλλά όχι θανατηφόρα.
Ακόμα.
Γιατί με κρατάς;
Γιατί με αγαπάς;
Μη με αγαπάς,
το κάνεις πιο δύσκολο να φύγω
και πιο εύκολο να σε μαχαιρώσω μένοντας
γιατί κάποια μέρα
θα ξαναβρώ τη δύναμη να φύγω
κι εσύ θα αιμορραγήσεις
και θα αιμορραγώ κι εγώ μαζί σου.

Το έχω ξανακάνει.
Δεν θέλω να το ξανακάνω.
Εαυτέ μου
βοήθησέ με
να μη δολοφονώ άλλο
ανθρώπους.

----------


## Arsi

\'\'Ο φράχτης\'\'



Στο πιο βαθύ σκοτάδι βρίσκεται το φως.

Πίσω απ\'τον μαύρο φράχτη που πρέπει να περάσω.

Τρόμαξα απ\'το ύψος του,τη βαθιά σκιά του,το αλύπητο γέλιο του.Αυτό που γρυλίζει από ικανοποίηση κάθε φορά που γυρίζω πίσω.


Στο ενδιάμεσο.


Ανάμεσα και μέσα του βαθιά υπάρχει μια ψευδαίσθηση.Του \'πάντα \' και του \'τίποτα\'.Μιάζει με τις σειρήνες που μαγεύουν.Που καλούν σε θάνατο τη μαγεμένη ψυχή.

Ενώθηκε ο φράχτης και έγινε θηρίο.Όσο πιο πολύ φοβάται τόσο πιο πολύ θεριεύει.Τόσο παλεύει να με φοβίσει.Τόσο παλεύω να με φοβίσω.

Κρίσιμη στιγμή στα μέσα του φράχτη.Πάλεται η ύπαρξη να σταθεί ανάμεσα στο ψέμα και την αλήθεια.Πάλεται άστατα και η ζυγαριά της ισορροπίας ψάχνοντας νέο κέντρο.
Σεισμός του είναι.
Που σείει το μέσα απ\'άκρη σ\'άκρη πηδώντας απ\'το ένα όριο στο άλλο.
Τα\'χασε η σκέψη καθώς άλλαξε δρόμο.Και πηδάει απ\'τη μια επιλογή στην άλλη δοκιμάζοντας γεύσεις.


Η ισορροπία έσπασε και μαζί και ο φράχτης.

Μα καθώς πέρασα το φράχτη δεν είδα το φανταχτερό και θεικό φως που φανταζόμουν.Το πλάσμα της φαντασίας του φράχτη.
Είδα απλά τη ζωή.

Τη ζωή χωρίς το φράχτη.
Με τα καλά της και τα κακά της,τα απλά και τα καθημερινά της.

Τίποτα το μεγαλειώδες,τίποτα το σπάνιο,το δυσεύρετο.
Υπάρχει παντού και σε όλους μας

και είναι απλά η ομορφιά της στιγμής χωρίς τον φράχτη.

----------


## keep_walking

Nice :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

:Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by anwnimi_
> Δολοφόνος
> 
> Ποιος είναι ο χειρότερος δολοφόνος;
> Αυτός που φαίνεται πως κρατάει μαχαίρι;
> Που φαίνεται η απειλή
> η σκοτεινιά του
> μες τα μάτια του;
> 
> ...


Αυτός που ξέρει να
φιλά, να αγκαλιάζει, να αγαπά και να φοβάται
να σκλαβώνεται από του άλλου 
το δόσιμο
να πνίγεται από την πολλή ποσότητά του
και όμως παρόλαυτά μένει
και υπομένει
και δίνει τρυφερά χαμόγελα
προσπαθώντας να ανταποκριθεί
έστω και το ελάχιστο
σε αυτό που του δίνεται 
και που τον πνίγει, μέσα σε όλα τα άλλα...
Αυτός που προσπαθεί να σπάσει της
εξάρτησης τον φαύλο κύκλο
και σου λέει \"φύγε\" απαλά,
μαλακά
φοβούμενος, μην όντως φύγεις,
φοβούμενος μην σε πληγώσει,
μην πληγώσει τον εαυτό του...
Αυτός που νομίζει ότι για όλα ευθύνεται,
ότι κρατά στα χέρια του ένα μαχαίρι 
που τραυματίζει
αν και το μόνο που κάνει είναι να παλεύει
για τον ίδιο και για όσους αγαπά,
να σπάσει αόρατα μα ισχυρά δεσμά...
Αυτός που νιώθει ευθύνη για σένα πρώτα,
για κείνον μετά,
Αυτός που κάνει
ξανά και ξανά
τα ίδια λάθη,
αυτός, είναι άνθρωπος.
Άνθρωπος με τα όλα του.
Με τα δυνατά και τα αδύναμά του.
Δεν μπορείς να λέγεσαι άνθρωπος αν δεν πληγώσεις.
Δεν μπορείς να λέγεσαι άνθρωπος αν δεν πληγωθείς.
Δεν είσαι άνθρωπος αν δεν έχεις αδυναμίες.

 :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> \'\'Ο φράχτης\'\'
> 
> 
> 
> Στο πιο βαθύ σκοτάδι βρίσκεται το φως.
> 
> Πίσω απ\'τον μαύρο φράχτη που πρέπει να περάσω.
> 
> ...



Η καθαρότητα του βλέμματος
είναι πράγμα σπάνιο
πέρα απο κάθε μαγεία
πέρα απο κάθε φαντασία
η θέαση του απλού
και του αληθινού.
Να τι αξίζει
να ζει κανείς...
την ζωή την ίδια.

 :Smile:

----------


## anwnimi

Μου άπλωσες το χέρι

Μια νύχτα
μια πολύ όμορφη νύχτα
μου άπλωσες το χέρι
μου άνοιξες την ψυχή σου
κατέβασες τα αστέρια
εμπρός στα δυο γυμνά μου πόδια
μου χάρισες το φιλί σου
με μάγεψες 
με τον μεθυστικό αξημέρωτο έρωτά σου.

Μα εγώ φοβάμαι
ότι η αγάπη σου θα με κλέισει 
σε εκείνο το χρυσό κλουβί
που έκανα τόσα χρόνια να βγω
που πόνεσα τόσο πολύ να αφήσω
τότε.

Γιατί όταν δεν αγαπώ όσο εσύ
νιώθω βάρος
νιώθω τύψεις
νιώθω Ενοχή
νιώθω φυλακή.

Συγνώμη.
Που φεύγω.
Συγνώμη.
Που σε πληγώνω.
Μη μου θυμώνεις. 
Καλύτερα να με ευχαριστήσεις 
γιατί σε γλιτώνω από πολλές φουρτούνες
και σκοτάδια
που υπάρχουν ακόμα μέσα μου
που είσαι τόσο μαγεμένος
που δεν τα βλέπεις
δεν τα βλέπεις.

----------


## Arsi

Σήμερα.




Κόβω το σήμερα απ\'το χθες και το αύριο.
Όσα ζήσαμε κι όσα θα ζούσαμε είναι τόσα πολλά που δε χωράνε τώρα στο τίποτα.
Στενεύει ο χώρος και μετά δυσκολίας περνάω τις χαραμάδες του σήμερα χωρίς εσένα.
Αδειασε και στένεψε.Πως γίνεται?

Σήμερα.Υπάρχει μόνο το σήμερα.Το τώρα.Δεν υπάρχει χτες,δεν υπάρχει αύριο.
Κάθε σήμερα μια ακόμη μέρα μακριά σου.
Ώσπου το σήμερα γεμίσει απ\'το χθες χωρίς εσένα.Ώσπου ο άδειος χώρος που άφησες γεμίσει απ\'το κάθε σήμερα.....

Έκοψα το χτες και το αύριο και μαζί κόπηκε και η καρδιά μου.
Γεμάτη από σένα πως να μη ματώσει καθώς αρχίζεις να κυλάς από μέσα της και να φεύγεις μακριά της...
Πως να αντέξω το άδειασμα,το κόψιμο της αναπνοής της,τον αέρα της
Πως να μη μου λείπεις?

Πως να αντέξω το θέλω της που φωνάζει ηχηρά στ\'αφτιά μου
Πως να αντέξω αυτό το ακατεύναστο πρωτόγωνο ένστικτο που δεν παίρνει από λογική και σπάει τα δεσμά της
Πως να μη νιώσω ανίσχυρη στην επανάσταση της αντίδρασης απέναντι στην απώλεια

Πως θα αντέξω αυτόν τον πόνο?
Το αναγκαίο στάδιο...

Σπάζοντας το σήμερα σε μικρά κομματάκια στιγμών.

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

TΩPA ΘA MOY ΠEIΣ TI KAΘETAI KAI ΠPOΣEXEI O AΛΛOΣ AΛΛA ΓIATI OΛA TA X EINAI KEΦAΛAIA? :-)
Y.Γ. XPONIA ΠOΛΛA

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> TΩPA ΘA MOY ΠEIΣ TI KAΘETAI KAI ΠPOΣEXEI O AΛΛOΣ AΛΛA ΓIATI OΛA TA X EINAI KEΦAΛAIA? :-)
> Y.Γ. XPONIA ΠOΛΛA


Ποια Χ?δε στροφάρω πολύ αυτή τη στιγμή:P
Xρόνια πολλά :Smile:

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

TO ΓPAMMA X ΣE OΣEΣ ΛEΞEIΣ YΠAPXEI EINAI KEΦAΛAIO

----------


## marian_m

> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> TO ΓPAMMA X ΣE OΣEΣ ΛEΞEIΣ YΠAPXEI EINAI KEΦAΛAIO


Θα μας τρελάνεις? Πού το βλέπεις κεφαλαίο? 
Μήπως συμβαίνει κάτι στον υπολογιστή σου?

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by marian_m_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα_
> TO ΓPAMMA X ΣE OΣEΣ ΛEΞEIΣ YΠAPXEI EINAI KEΦAΛAIO
> 
> 
> ...


όντος,που είναι το κεφαλαίο????

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ ισως διαβασε αλλη σελιδα απο την τελευταια και απαντησε...ξερω γω

----------


## Ολα_ειναι_δανεικα

Στο κινητο φαινοταν παντα κεφαλαιο. Απο υπολογιστη που μπηκα τωρα ειναι οκ.
Αrsi σορρυ  :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ.

τελευταια σε σκεφτομαι συχνα γλυκια μου.

σκεφτομαι την ορεξη με την οποια με μεγαλωσες,τα τραγουδια με τα οποια με γλυκονανουριζες,την μυρωδια που ειχε η ρομπα σου τοτε...

σκεφτομαι ομως και το σημερα.την πικρα σου βλεποντας με να μαραινομαι,τα κουρασμενα ποδαρακια σου,που εμενουν πεισματικα να ανεβοκατεβαινουν τις σκαλες του σπιτιου,κι ας κουτσαινουν, προκειμενου να κανεις τις δουλειες σου,το ομορφο χαμογελο σου που ως δια μαγειας δεν εχει φυγει απο το στομα σου.

συγγνωμη δεν μπορω να συνεχισω το γραμμα γιατι δεν βλεπω πια απο τα δακρυα.σου υποσχομαι οτι θα παλεψω σθεναροτερα για να ανεβω.να ξερεις ομως,οτι εχω ακομα αναγκη να κατσω στα πονεμενα ποδαρακια σου.
ισα-ισα για να παρω λιγη δυναμη και μετα να προχωρησω...

Συγγνωμη που δεν ειμαι αυτη που θα μπορουσα να ειμαι.Συγγνωμη που δεν ειμαι αυτη που ΕΣΥ με γεννησες για να ειμαι.

σ\'αγαπω
σε θαυμαζω
σ\'ευγνωμονω
σε ποναω
σε χρειαζομαι.

----------


## Arsi

Αμελί μου,γράφεις πολύ αγγιχτικά.....
μεταφέρεις εικόνες και μυρωδιές και τρυφερά συναισθήματα πολύ όμορφα,
δεν την ήξερα αυτήν την πλευρά σου :Smile: όμορφη :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

σ\'ευχαριστω πολυ καλη μου.
και τα δικα σου ποιηματακια αγγιζουν βαθεια...
το χεις  :Wink:

----------


## Ακροβατης

συνεχιστε να γραφετε κοριτσια,
μεσα στα ποιηματα σας απειρες φορες εχω δει πτυχες του εαυτου μου..
συνεχιστε και μπραβο σας...

----------


## γιώτα2

Αμελί τι λογια είναι αυτά;έχω συγκινηθεί τόσο πολύ.Μπράβο σε σένα και στην μανούλα που γέννησε ενα τόσο γλυκό παιδί.

----------


## Ακροβατης

οντως αμελι αυτη η πλευρα σου ειναι τοσο μα τοσο αληθινη και καθιλωτικη..
συνεχισε..

----------


## amelie74

Αρσι,Γιωτα,Ολγακι μου αν δεν ειχατε και σεις τοσο ευαισθητες και γλυκιες ψυχουλες,δεν θα σας αγγιζε τοσο πολυ αυτο που εγραψα. :Wink: 
σας ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λογια :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΜΟΥ.
> 
> τελευταια σε σκεφτομαι συχνα γλυκια μου.
> 
> σκεφτομαι την ορεξη με την οποια με μεγαλωσες,τα τραγουδια με τα οποια με γλυκονανουριζες,την μυρωδια που ειχε η ρομπα σου τοτε...
> 
> σκεφτομαι ομως και το σημερα.την πικρα σου βλεποντας με να μαραινομαι,τα κουρασμενα ποδαρακια σου,που εμενουν πεισματικα να ανεβοκατεβαινουν τις σκαλες του σπιτιου,κι ας κουτσαινουν, προκειμενου να κανεις τις δουλειες σου,το ομορφο χαμογελο σου που ως δια μαγειας δεν εχει φυγει απο το στομα σου.
> 
> ...


Λόγια μέσα απο την ψυχή, τόσο αληθινά...

Αχ καλή μου κοπέλα...
Μην ζητάς συγνώμη απο κανέναν ( όσο κι αν τον λατρεύεις) παρά μόνο απο τον εαυτό σου..
ΕΣΥ μόνο θα θέτεις τις προσδοκίες και εσύ θα τις εκπληρώνεις.
Να θαυμάζεις τον εαυτό σου, να τον αγαπάς, να τον πονάς.

Να μπορείς να κάνεις και χωρίς δεκανίκια.
Ελεύθερη!

Αγάπη, είναι ελευθερία.
Η αγάπη, δεν είναι σκλαβιά.
Σε αγαπώ, δεν σημαίνει σε κάνω κύριο του εαυτού και της ζωής μου, παντοτινό κριτή μου.

Σε αγαπώ, δεν σημαίνει εξαρτώμαι, σκλαβώνομαι...σε χρειάζομαι.

Είσαι αυτή που είσαι. Ακριβώς έτσι αν δεν σε αγαπήσεις, δεν θα είναι εύκολο να γίνεις αυτή που ΕΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΥ θα ήθελες να σαι...

Μην νιώθεις στεναχώρια, πίκρα, ενοχές...
Σε μεγάλωσε με αγάπη, όχι για να της δώσεις πίσω ανταλλάγματα, για να την ανταμείψεις, αλλά γιατί ήσουν ένα πλάσμα που της ομόρφαινε την ζωή. 
Πήρε και η μανούλα σου πολλά απο την ύπαρξή σου. 
Τα παιδικά σου ματάκια, τα μικροσκοπικά χέρια σου, τα πρώτα σου βήματα.


Πιο πολύ όταν μαραίνεσαι, πληγώνεις εσενα.
Και όσοι αγαπούν, αντέχουν το πιο τρομερό.
Να βλέπουν τον άνθρωπό τους να μαραίνεται
και να αντέχουν, χωρίς να τον κάνουν να νιώσει άσχημα
ΚΑΙ γι αυτούς..

Να αντέχουν, ακριβώς επειδή αγαπούν.

Και όταν κανείς αγαπά, δεν σε αγαπά μόνο όταν λάμπεις, μόνο στα όμορφα αλλά και στα άσχημα.

 :Smile: ))

----------


## amelie74

weird μου περιπου τα ιδια λογια που λες μου ειπε και η μητερα μου οταν της το διαβασα.
μου ειπε δλδ οτι εχω χρεος απεναντι στον ευαυτο μου να \"συνελθω\" και οχι απεναντι σε κεινη. :Smile:

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> weird μου περιπου τα ιδια λογια που λες μου ειπε και η μητερα μου οταν της το διαβασα.
> μου ειπε δλδ οτι εχω χρεος απεναντι στον ευαυτο μου να \"συνελθω\" και οχι απεναντι σε κεινη.


Είδες γλυκιά μου?
Σταμάτα να σκέφτεσαι τους άλλους,
απαλλάξου απο τις ενοχές σου και στρέψε όλη σου την αγάπη σε εσένα. ( ξέρω... δεν είναι εύκολο). 
Δεν οφείλεις τίποτα, σε κανέναν άλλο...όσο κι αν σου μοιάζει σκληρό ή απόλυτο.
Η ύπαρξή σου, σου ανήκει.

:0)

Πάντως είναι όμορφο που το επικοινώνησες με την μαμάκα σου.

----------


## Arsi

χωρίς λόγια.




Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια.Κανένας λόγος.
Κομμένη γλώσσα και πληγές άγλειφτες.

Σε μια στιγμή είδα τη δύναμη του χρόνου.
Που ξεγελάει ανύπαρκτος και ζωντανεύει σε στιγμές.
Τη σχετικότητά του.
Την επινόησή του.

Μια στιγμή φτάνει για μια ζωή.
Αν θέλει.

Ακριβές στιγμές μέσα σε φτηνό χρόνο.

Κόκκινη γραμμή.
Όριο απαράβατο.

Που αρκεί μια στιγμή για να το παραβεί.

----------


## Arsi

ο πάτος


Αυτοκτονία.
Τέλος.
Ύστατη στιγμή.
Ηδονή ο θάνατος.

Πάτος.

Αν τον πατήσεις,δεν υπάρχει γυρισμός.
Αν τον περάσεις ξυστά,υπάρχει μόνο μια επιλογή.
Να ανέβεις.

Ο θάνατος είναι ο πάτος.

Ποτέ δε φτάνουμε στον πάτο.
Μόνο τον μυρίζουμε,
τον ποθούμε,
τον μισούμε,
τον φανταζόμαστε,
τον στήνουμε ψεύτικα λίγο πιο πάνω απ\'την ύπαρξή του ωστε να τον νιώσουμε εν ζωή.

Μα ο πάτος είναι ανύπαρκτος στη ζωή.

Γιατί είναι ο θάνατος.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> χωρίς λόγια.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Κομμένη γλώσσα και πληγές άγλειφτες.
> 
> ...


Απομόνωσα αυτά που ξεχώρισα...
Αλλά χωρίς να σημαίνει οτι αρκούν μόνο αυτά, είναι το σύνολο που τα δένει...

Αρσι, 
τα λόγια σου,
προκαλουν ένα μυστήριο ψυχικό ηλεκτρισμό
που κάνει το σώμα να εξαϋλώνεται...
Σ ευχαριστώ γι αυτή την αίσθηση που μου χαρίζεις...

... ίσως έχει οδύνη απο πίσω,
το γραπτό αυτό
αλλά...
δανειζόμενη μια πολύτιμη φράση που κάποτε μου είπαν,
νιώθω και γω με την σειρά μου να σου πω,
οτι πιστεύω στην ψυχή σου.

----------


## weird

> _Originally posted by Arsi_
> 
> 
> Ποτέ δε φτάνουμε στον πάτο.
> Μόνο τον μυρίζουμε,
> τον ποθούμε,
> τον μισούμε,
> τον φανταζόμαστε,
> τον στήνουμε ψεύτικα λίγο πιο πάνω απ\'την ύπαρξή του ωστε να τον νιώσουμε εν ζωή.


Πόση αλήθεια και διάυγεια...
τον ποθούμε,
τον μισούμε,
θαρρούμε τον δοκιμάζουμε,
τον δαμάζουμε,
αλλά ξέρουμε κατα βάθος,
οτι δεν θα τον νιώσουμε
ποτε.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by weird_
> Αρσι, 
> τα λόγια σου,
> προκαλουν ένα μυστήριο ψυχικό ηλεκτρισμό
> που κάνει το σώμα να εξαϋλώνεται...
> Σ ευχαριστώ γι αυτή την αίσθηση που μου χαρίζεις...
> 
> ... ίσως έχει οδύνη απο πίσω,
> το γραπτό αυτό
> ...


Weird μου,χαίρομαι αν ένιωσες τα λόγια μου,μου δίνει τη χαρά του μοιράσματος και μιας ιδιόμορφης και πολύ σημαντικής επικοινωνίας.

Σ\'ευχαριστώ για τα όμορφα λόγια σου,
για την πίστη σου στην ψυχή μου και μάλιστα σε μια περίοδο που είναι τόσο εύθραστη και ευάλωτη.
Σε μια δύσκολή μου φάση,που εγώ η ίδια αμφιβάλλω γι\'αυτήν.

----------


## Arsi

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEUWrpHniAI

----------


## Arsi

\'\'τραμπάλα\'\'

Μέσα μου βαθιά υπάρχει ένα μαύρο τερατάκι που με απορίπτει.Με προκαλεί διαρκώς να θάβομαι βαθιά ώσπου να αφανιστώ.
Απ\'την άλλη υπάρχει ένα λευκό κομμάτι που με αποδέχεται.Πιστεύει σε μένα και με προτρέπει να βγω στην επιφάνεια.Να ζήσω.

Κ κάπου εκεί στη μέση βρίσκομαι εγώ σαστισμένη να παρακολουθώ αυτή τη μάχη.
Να φοβάμαι την έκβαση μα πιο πολύ τα πυρά επίθεσης και αντεπίθεσης.

Ξέρω πως και τα δυο είναι δικά μου.Κτήμα μου.Κομμάτια μου.Απόψεις μου.Αντικρουόμενες.


Τραμπάλα αυτός ο διχασμός.


Κάπου στη μέση εγώ......
να παρακολουθώ..
να επιλέγω την τραμπάλα
να διαλέγω πότε το μαύρο και πότε το άσπρο

Ωσπου να συμφιλιωθούν αυτά τα δυο κομμάτια,να συζητήσουν και να ανακαλύψουν πως οι αντιφάσεις τους δεν αφορούν κοινά πράγματα παρά μένουν μέσα στη δύνη ισχυρών συναισθημάτων
Οργής και πόθου.
Πληγής και αγάπης.
Καταστροφής και δημιουργίας.
Υποταγής και ελευθερίας.
Στασιμότητας και εξέλιξης.

Ζωής και θανάτου.


Όμως


Ήδη αρχίζω να περπατάω και βλέπω πως όλα είναι θέμα ζωής.Δικής μου και των συναισθημάτων μου.


Η μάχη η άτσαλη κ καθυστερημένη βίωση συναισθημάτων.
Κ η σαστισμένη παρακολούθησή της με την αναμονή της έκβασης, η διακαιολογία για τη μη ζωή.

----------


## Arsi

\'\'η χώρα των δακρύων\'\'

Φυσάει ένας αέρας αλλοπρόσαλος.Που μυρίζει απ\'το χθες και προμηνύει το αύριο.Ακούγονται και οι χτύποι της καρδιάς μου.Ο γνωστός φόβος της φυλακής.
Όχι πάλι.
Μα τι κι αν δε θέλω.Τα πόδια πια δεν ακολουθούν τις σκέψεις μου.
Ακόμα μια φορά.Απ\'τις ατελείωτες.
Όχι πάλι.
Προτιμώ να πεθάνω.Παρά να μπω πάλι εκεί.
Λυπάμαι που έφτασα πιο ψηλά για να πέσω με πιο μεγάλη φόρα.
Λυπάμαι για τον αέρα που με σέρνει από δω κι από κει.
Λυπάμαι που δε μπορώ.

Η χώρα των δακρύων.
Η χώρα με πολίτες αριθμού ένα.Όσοι κι αν την απαρτίζουν είναι πάντα ένας.Αόρατος για τους άλλους κ αόρατοι οι άλλοι για τον έναν.
Η μοναχική χώρα.Για να μη μοιράζονται τα δάκρυα κ ελαφραίνει ο πόνος.
Κ εκεί μέσα το τρυπ είναι το πιο σκληρό απ\'όλα.
Ναρκωτικό στο αίμα.
Φτιαγμένο απ\'το σώμα μου για το σώμα μου.
Η δόση απροσδιόριστη.Υπεύθυνη για τη σχετικότητα του χρόνου που κυλάει μέσα μου.

Δεν ακούω,δε βλέπω,δε νιώθω τίποτα πραγματικό.

Είναι απλά ένα ναρκωτικό της χαράς.

Κ η ισορροπία χωρίς χαρά με σέρνει στο άκρο της θλίψης.

Κι εγώ πάλι αγωνιώ πόσο θα κρατήσει......





Ότι κι αν λέω όμως,δεν παύει να είναι λόγια απ\'τη χώρα των δακρύων....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m09-omJZp8M

----------


## soft

Εκανα ενα ονειρο καποτε,αλλα χαθηκε μεσα σε μια ψυχη ματωμενη με σημαδια που ακομα δεν μπορω να κλεισω
Προσπαθω να το ξαναθυμηθω,τωρα που το εχω αναγκη,ομως ειναι θολο στη μνημη μου,δεν θυμαμαι τις λεπτομερειες,δεν το θυμαμαι ολο,ουτε πως αρχιζε
Ο πονος ειναι τοσο δυνατος , που το θελω πισω λεω,το χρειαζομαι!
Δεν θελω παλι να βουλιαξω στην θλιψη και στη μιζερια τη ζωη μου 
Γιατι να ,πνιγομαι,θελω να κλαψω αλλα δεν μπορω,εχω στερεψει ,απ ολα αυτη την ωρα 
Το θελω πισω,
Γιατι ξεμακρυνε τοσο ??? 
Αφησου, λεω στον εαυτο μου θυμησου το ξανα,αφου ηταν εκει στο βαθος του μυαλου σου,το δικο σου δημιουργημα για ν αντεξει η ψυχη
Παντα προσπαθουσες να το φτασεις,υπηρξαν φορες που το προλαβες το αγγιξες το αγαπησες το λατρεψες , γιατι ηταν δικο σου εστω και για αυτες τις λιγες στιγμες,που το αισθανθηκες, και ηταν τοσο ομορφο που το μοιραστηκες ,και ενιωσες την ελπιδα και την πιστη να φουντωνει μεσα σου .
Εχει σβησει ,δεν το βλεπω πια ,το εχασα.
Το ξεχασα.
Δεν ξερω αν εχω την δυναμη να θυμηθω ξανα τις λεπτομερειες ,δεν ξερω αν εχω αλλο κουραγιο,το μυαλο μου ειναι μπερδεμενο ζαλισμενο,σκεψεις βαριες υπαρχουν μονο
Και με βλεπω πισογυριζω ,υποφερω. καιγομαι πεφτω σφιγγω την καρδια μου τις γροθιες ,μου κοβεται η αναπνοη απο τον πονο,αλλα δεν τολμω η δεν θελω να πω ακομα οτι παλευω με αορατες δυναμεις και σκιες που δεν μπορω να πολεμησω αλλο,και ας επεστρεψαν οι εφιαλτες για να μου θυμισουν πως ειναι να ξημερωνωμαι μεχρι το πρωι.,να μου θυμισουν παλι τους φοβους και τις αγωνιες μου γι αλλη μια φορα.
Εχω κλειδωσει καλα ολες τις πορτες μου,ουτε γω μπορω πια να τις ανοιξω για να με ελευθερωσω 
Μαλλον δημιουργημα της φαντασιας μου ηταν το ονειρο,και οτι ενιωσα και εζησα ψευτικο
Καπου εδω ειμαι,προσπαθωντας να μην με χασω παλι
Δυσκολο ειναι,αισθανομαι οτι δεν υπηρξε τιποτα ποτε αληθινο ,και δεν θα υπαρξει τιποτα ξανα ,ολα στη φαντασια μου
για να απαλυνει να γλυκανει να δινει φαιδρες ελπιδες παρηγοριας για λιγο στο πονο την ωρα που σου ξεσκιζε το σωμα και την ψυχη,και επρεπε να κανεις κατι να σκεφτεις κατι γιατι δεν το βαστουσες και δεν το αντεχες 
Τι παχνιδι και αυτο του μυαλου εε?,αν ξερεις τους κανονες το παιζεις ,αρκει να εχεις τις αντοχες
Και γω δεν νομιζω οτι τις εχω πια, ουτε θελω να το παιξω αλλο,το παχνιδι ,ξεχασα τους κανονες, κουραστηκα!!

δεν ηθελα ν ανοιξω θεμα δικο μου,δεν υπαρχε λογος κανενας
μην επαναλαμβανομαστε
sorry Arsi που το εβαλα εδω .

----------


## Arsi

Δε χρειαζεται sorry soft,το αντιθετο χαρηκα που μοιραστηκες τις σκεψεις σου  :Smile: 
Γι\'αυτο υπαρχει το θεμα,οπως αλλωστε ειπες κι εσυ.
Να\'σαι καλα.

----------


## soft

Φυσάει , απόψε , μες τις κιθάρες μας φυσάει

και σπάσανε οι χορδές της καρδιάς μου από συγκίνηση.

Χωρίς λόγια η μουσική, κατέκλυσε το νου μου ,

δεν μπορεί πια να σκεφτεί δεν ξέρει τι να πει

Μόνο αισθάνεται ευγνωμοσύνη για όλους εσάς

Διακριτοί

του ΠΗΓΑΙΜΟΥ μας φίλοι,

που μου τροφοδοτείτε με το χαμόγελό σας την πίστη μου στον ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ 

και μου ενισχύετε το δικαίωμα

στο Όνειρο, το Όραμα και την Ελπίδα.

----------


## narnia

Ευχομαι πάντα να αντλείς τόσα πολλά, τόσο ανταποδοτικά. Με συγκινείς.

----------


## Φωτεινη!

Περασαν μερες γεματες αλλα χαμενες 
κι εγω ακομα ψαχνω τον δρομο μου
ομως ξερω...βρισκομαι σε ενα μονοπατι του
απλως δεν θυμαμαι αν κρατω τον ηλιο η το φεγγαρι στα χερια μου για οδηγο
κι εκει που πασχιζω να δω, ερχεται η αποκαλυψη
δεν εχει σημασια!! 
φτανει που βλεπω..

----------


## soft

Το βλεμμα μου γεματο πονο με αυτα που ειδα Αλλα προσπαθουσα να βλεπω και τη χαρα παντα στη ζωη μου 
Η ψυχη μου παντα εψαχνε χρωμα και ζεστασια τις ωρες εκεινες Ναι ....!!το θυμαμαι παντα εβρισκα φως ελπιδα για συνεχεια με καποιος τροπους .Παλι αμνησια επαθα μαλλον 
Τωρα παλι τους ξεχασα δεν μπορω πια δεν αντεχω τρεχω κυνηγημενη ,να φυγω οχι μονο απο τον πονο ,αλλα απο παντου.και απ ολους 
ψαχνω απελπισμενα για την ελπιδα και το φως ,αυτα που μπορουσα να βρω ποιο ευκολα τοτε τωρα με ταλαιπωρουν Που ειναι ??
Εχω τρομαξει φοβαμαι ,αν συνεχισω ετσι ξερω οτι δεν θα υπαρξω πια θα εξατμιστω 
Νοσηρες ελπιδες δικες μου μαλλον για ζωη χε χε ,που ζουσα ??
Που ζω??
ακομα καιγεται το κορμι μου ,για ζωη,για δραση Η φωτια ,μεσα μου φουντωνει και μεγαλωνει ,μερα με τη μερα,αλλα αντι για ωθηση και ελευθερια με παραλυει 
Και η ανασα μου ακομα εχει ονειρα, τα εχω το ξερω ,και γω δεν μπορω να τα αναστησω ,τα αιασθανομαι νεκρα ,διχως ζωη μεσα τους Αλλα την νιωθω την φλογα καπου βαθια νομιζω ?
Η θελω να πιστευω ?Παλι δεν ξερω 
Τι απεμεινε απο αυτα??.Ουτε αυτο το ξερω 
Σαν σταχτες τα βλεπω αποκαιδια 
Ηταν δεντρα ψηλα ,ελευθερα ,και περηφανα αλλα που κοπηκαν απο καποιους ,πλανιστηκαν ,πηραν σχημα και μορφη ,αλλα στο τελος κατεληξαν σαν σταχτες παλι Γιατι??Αφου ηταν ομορφα !
Και με φερνουν πισω για μια ακομα φορα 
Τι βηματα ειναι αυτα ??
Οταν εισαι μωρο κανεις ενα βημα ,και εισαι τρισευτυχισμενο ,και γελας .Τι ωραιο χαμογελο που εχουν τα παιδια !!!  :Smile: 
Οταν μεγαλωσεις ολα αυτα που εκανες τοτε ,πρεπει να τα ξανακανεις ,και ενω ξερεις τον τροπο δεν εχεις την δυναμη την ενεργεια πια .....ισως και την θεληση .?? Δεν ξερω .ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ

μερικες μπερδεμενες σκεψεις αποψε, οπως μου βγηκαν για αλλη μια φορα

----------


## tita1977

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rs0tZ6kkEY


χωρίς λόγια.....

----------


## Arsi

Το κείμενο φαίνεται ολοκληρωμένο παρακάτω.
Λόγω του γνωστού προβλήματος της διακοπής μηνυμάτων για να μη δημοσιευτεί εις διπλούν και μάλιστα κομμένο....

----------


## Arsi

Μέσα από τις τελευταίες δυσκολίες μου είχα ένα κέρδος ανεκτίμητο.Να δω ανθρώπους γύρω μου.
Καλύτερα,να εκτιμήσω τους ανθρώπους που έχω ή είχα δίπλα μου αλλά επέμενα στην ιδέα πως δεν έχω πραγματικούς φίλους.

Λένε,πως μετά από ένα σοκ υπάρχει περίπτωση να συμβεί αλλαγή οπτικής.
Δεν ξέρω τι συνέβη αλλά αρκετές φορές αισθάνομαι πολύ πλούσια.
Και θεωρώ ανεκτίμητο αγαθό τις ανθρώπινες σχέσεις.
Με αφορμή αυτό αλλά και κάποια όμορφα περιστατικά που μου συνέβησαν τελευταία από φίλους δημοσιεύω κάτι που έγραψα πριν λίγο καιρό.


''φιλίες''
Ξημέρωσε πάλι :Smile: όμορφα είναι :Smile: 
Γυρνάω σε κοιτάω και χαμογελάω.Αγγίζω το χέρι σου και το σφίγγω.Αυτή η στιγμή θα ήταν πολύ φτωχή χωρίς εσένα.
Έλα να μοιραστούμε τον ίδιο καφέ,το ίδιο τσιγάρο,την ίδια στιγμή.

-------------------------------------------------------

πέντε,δέκα-δεκαπέντε,είκοσι-εικοσιπέντα,τριάντα-τριανταπέντε φτου κ βγήκα.

έλα,έλα έχω το καινούριο τραγούδι της μαντόνα!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjgvQ...eature=related
έλα να παίξουμε τις τραγουδίστριες!

πλέον εμείς δεν κάνουμε παρέα με φλώρους.ακούμε μόνο acdc.

θεέ μου είμαι ερωτευμένη έλα να σου πω!τόσο που θα το γυρίσω ως και στα ελληνικά!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nynSVfXo6CQ
Χωρίσαμε.. :Frown: (θα πεθάνω,δεν αντέχω...να σου πω,είσαι να του κάνουμε φάρσα?
και ξέρεις αύριο θα του πεις ότι και καλά....


Πανελλήνιες!Χριστέ μου τι μαρτύριο!θα φύγω όμως!μια μέρα θα φύγω και δεν ξαναγυρνάω!ποτέ!
θα ρχεσαι κι εσύ και δε θα'χουμε κανέναν πάνω απ'το κεφάλι μας!

Από που είσαι?Εσύ Λιάνα?Σούλα?Μαγδαληνή? Μαρινελλα? Δημήτρη?Ηλία?......?
Τι θα κάνουμε το βράδυ?Ποιος έχει πάρτυ?

Έπιασα δουλειά,θα ρθείτε?

Ναι,να τον γνωρίσω αλλά δεν το βλέπω για πολύ.Κομπλεξικός ο τύπος.

Μου χει κάνει τη ζωή πατίνι κι εγώ εκεί σαν ζώον!Αλλά μη μου τη λέτε άλλο γιατί θα κόψω να βγαίνουμε για να τ'ακούω..

Είμαι δύσκολα.Περνάω δύσκολα.Μόνο εσύ μου έμεινες,όλοι εξαφανιστήκαν.Είσαι σαν αδερφή μου...πόσο τυχερή νιώθω μέσ'την ατυχία μου!

Σε 1 βδομάδα παράσταση,πάμε στο θεατράκι για πρόβα?2 μας δεν πειράζει.roumba dancers...

Όλα άλλαξαν...μα ακόμα σας θυμάμαι...όποιος κι αν έρθει στη ζωή μου,δε θα ναι σαν κι εσάς γιατί εγώ δεν είμαι ίδια.

Σε ξαναβρίσκω μετά από χρόνια!τι ευτυχία!

Είσαι σπάνιος άνθρωπος.Σε εμπιστεύομαι.Ευχαριστώ.

Δεν είναι τυχαίο που γνωριστήκαμε... επικοινωνούμε τόσο διαφορετικά!

Ναι,ελάτε.Και φυσικά να έρθουν!Πόσοι?να ξέρω δηλαδή.....

Ξανάρθες!επέστρεψες!έλα κοντά μου εαυτέ μου και μη φύγεις ποτέ!
Φίλοι κολητοί για πάντα με παλιούς και νέους φίλους,όλοι μαζί.

----------


## soft

... Ναι ..!!.το σπιτι ζεστο και ομορφο ,αναψα μερικα κερακια απο αυτα τα πολυχρωμα που μυριζουν ομορφα ,Παντα ολες οι ασθησεις μου ηταν σημαντικες για μενα ,προσπαθουσα ισως μεσο αυτων μονο και οχι της ψυχης .,να νοιωσω τη γη το κυμα τη βροχη τα δεντρα τον αερα το χωμα ,δεν ειχα παντα την δυνατοτητα αυτη ,οποτε τα μετεφερα σπιτι μου, με χρωματα μυρωδιες ηχους φαντασια και σκεψεις , μαλλον σκορπιες παλι ,που συνεχιζουν , χωρις καμια σειρα.
Παλιοιο γνωριμοι τροποι ισως χε χε
Τι μεγαλη προσπαθεια καταβαλω για να απογκιστρωθω απο αυτες
Προσπαθω να σηκωσω το κεφαλι μου ,να δω λιγο ποιο περα αποψε Αλλα κατι με εμποδιζει αποψε και δεν μπορω .
Προσπαθω να ακουσω την φωνη μεσα μου , αυτη που σου μιλαει για την ελπιδα την αγαπη το φως την αισιοδοξια την δυναμη Αυτη την φωνη της αντιστασης που σε κρατα και σε εξισορροπει παντα σε στιγμες απελπισιας Αλλα ειμαι κουφη ,κατι επαθα εγω η φωνη σωπασε ? 
Που ειναι?? Που πηγε παλι αποψε ?
Χωρις αυτη δεν μπορω ,γιατι μετα παραδινομαι στους μαυρους κουκουλοφορους φρουρους μου Ναι!!!!! Αυτους που βαζουν τα σωματα τους γυρω μου ,δημιουργοντας ενα απροσπελαστο τειχος και δεν με αφηνουν να δω ,αλλα με οδηγουν καπου αυτο το ξερω ,το διαισθανομαι παρολο που δεν βλεπω 
Τι θελω να δω αληθεια ??
Κανω μια τελευταια προσπαθεια να ρωτησω αυτα τα ανεκφραστα προσωπα Τους εφιαλτες μου 
Που παμε ?? 
Καμια απαντηση δεν παιρνω ,και τοτε αρχιζω να τρεμω απο τον φοβο και τη ανασφαλεια του αγνωστου προορισμου Ποτε δεν μου αρεσε αυτο ,παντα πρεπει εγω να ξερω που πηγαινω 
Πανικος αρχιζω να τους τραβαω εναν εναν ,προσπαθω να σπασω τον κλοιο ,αλλα χωρις να τσαλακωσω τη περηφανια μου χε χε 
Καμια σημασια και παλι ,η κουκουλα πεφτει σε ενα απο τους φυλακες μου τον κοιτω και βλεπω ιχνη ανθρωπιας στα ματια του .
Τον πλησιαζω και τον παρακαλω να μου πει που με πανε ,σιγα και διακριτικα, οπως εκανα παντα στη ζωη μου

Μαλλον με λυπηθηκε η ισως δεν ειχε προλαβει ακομα να γινει σαν τους ομοιους του ακομα ,και μου απαντα : Σε παμε στο σκοτεινο λαβυρινθο του μυαλου σου ,σε οδηγουμε στα σκοτεινα κελια εκει που δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση ποτε να δραπετευσεις εκει που δεν τπαρχει ηλιος φως ,με ολους εμας γυρω σου 

Μα εγω δεν θελω να παω εκει ,πηγα μια φορα δεν το θελω παλι ,ξερεις με ποση δυσκολια δραπετευσα απο κει??

Και τι εκανες γ αυτο ? Τι εκανες για να μην ξαναβρεθεις σε αυτο το μαυρο σκοταδι της φυλακης ?? Ειχες την ευκαιρια σου ,αν απλα ακολουθουσες το παρον ,την στιγμη, το τωρα ,και το παρελθον διπλα, πλαι σου 

ΤΙ εκανες απ ολα αυτα με ρωταει??

ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΩ 

μερικες σκεψεις παλι
ειναι αργα , ειμαι κουρασμενη

----------

